# Kriminologe fordert USK 18 für WOW



## Azerother Abendpost (6. Februar 2009)

Deutschland. Februar 2010.

Nach der erneuten Einreichung zur Überprüfung der Alterseinstufung von *World of Warcraft* im Frühjahr 2009 hat die Unterhaltungssoftware Selbstkontrolle (USK) nach einer langen und aufwendigen Prüfung die Kennzeichnung * „Keine Jugendfreigabe gemäß § 14 JuSchG."* erteilt.
Die Debatte um die neuerliche Alterseinstufung war eines der Hauptthemen im Super-Wahljahr 2009! Nicht nur vor den vier Landtagswahlen, sondern besonders während der heißen Phase des Bundestagswahlkampfs stritten Befürworter und Gegner über etliche Wochen in allen Medien um das Thema der Alterseinstufung. Gegen Ende des Wahljahres wurden in verschiedenen deutschen Hauptstädten Großdemonstrationen gegen die Verschärfung organisiert. Während der letzten Demonstration am 19. September 2009 in Berlin waren 1,7 Millionen Menschen unterwegs.

Nun ist die Entscheidung gefallen, und sie ist ein sogenannter _„hoheitlicher Akt mit Rechtsfolgen"_, denn damit erfüllt *World of Warcraft* §14 JuSchG Abs.4 und §15 JuSchG Abs.2 und 3 („Jugendgefährdung"). Daran gebunden ist zum Beispiel der Handel, der bei einem Regelverstoß mit Ordnungsstrafen von bis zu 50.000,- Euro rechnen muss.
Als Reaktion auf die veränderte Rechtslage in Deutschland hat *Blizzard Entertainment Europe* nicht nur sämtliche deutschen Server eingefroren, sondern auch den Zugang auf ihre übrigen europäischen Spiel-Server aus Deutschland blockiert. Offiziell heißt es, *Blizzard* kooperiere eng mit den deutschen Behörden, um _„ein sicheres System für den zukünftigen Altersnachweis zu etablieren"._​
Keine Angst.
Obige Nachricht ist reine Fiktion.
Zugegeben, ein pessimistisches Zukunftsbild. Eine Dystopie.

Dennoch ist die Forderung nach einer Anpassung der bisherigen USK-Alterskennzeichnung speziell von *World of Warcraft* anscheinend Hauptergebnis einer empirischen Studie, die Prof. Dr. Christian Pfeiffer (64) als Leiter des *"Kriminologischen Forschungsinstituts Niedersachsen e.V."* (*KFN*) hat erstellen lassen.
Pfeiffer, der zuletzt als Erstunterzeichner des sogenannten _„Kölner Aufrufs"_ (exakter Titel: _*„Wie kommt der Krieg in die Köpfe – und in die Herzen? Kölner Aufruf gegen Computergewalt."*_) auf sich aufmerksam machte, fordert in zwei aktuellen Interviews, dass *World of Warcraft* erneut das Prüfverfahren der *USK* durchläuft, um eine Heraufstufung auf „ab 18 Jahren" (sprich: keine Jugendfreigabe) zu erhalten.

Das Online-Nachrichtenmagazin *golem* veröffentlichte am 02. Februar 2009 ein ausführliches Interview mit dem ehemaligen Justizminister Niedersachsens Pfeiffer. Darin spricht er davon, dass


> in der aktuellen Version [von *World of Warcraft*, Anm. d. Autors] Menschen getötet werden, und dann kommt die Aufforderung, Ratten zu fangen, damit diese die Körper abnagen. Es gibt Folterszenen, es werden Splitterbomben eingesetzt. Kleine Schimpansenbabys müssen gefangen und mit Elektroschocks gequält werden, damit sie ihre Mütter herbeirufen, die man dann töten muss. […] Ich habe noch nie ein so schönes Spiel gesehen von der Ästhetik her. […] Aber trotzdem USK 18, denn in den Wirkungen ist WoW grauenhaft destruktiv.



Ein weiteres Interview bestritt der Bundesverdienstkreuzträger Pfeiffer mit seinem Mitarbeiter Diplom-Medienwissenschaftler Matthias Kleimann (31), dass die Redaktion der Onlineausgabe *Computer BILD Spiele* bereits am 04. Januar 2009 veröffentlich hatte und nun (03. Februar 2009) erneut in einem Artikel paraphrasiert.
Im Interview stellt Pfeiffer unter anderem fest:


> Die Alterseinstufung des Spiels ist falsch. „World of Warcraft" dürfte erst ab 18 Jahren freigeben sein. Und wir fordern die Politik in einem Extratext, der demnächst veröffentlicht wird, auf, die Einstufung ab 12 Jahren zu korrigieren. Für Jugendliche ist das Spiel nichts.



Pfeiffer bezieht sich in beiden Interviews auf eine aktuelle empirische Studie seines Instituts. Einen genauen Titel gibt er leider nicht an; vermutlich bezieht sich Pfeiffer aber auf diese Publikation:
HÖYNCK, T., MÖSSLE; T., KLEIMANN, M. PFEIFFER; C. & REHBEIN, F.: _Jugendmedienschutz bei gewalthaltigen Computerspielen: Eine Analyse der USK-Alterseinstufungen_ (mit: CD KFN-Testberichte); (KFN-Forschungsbericht; Nr.: 101). Hannover: KFN.
Bedauerlicherweise ist dieser Bericht der einzige auf der Website des *KFN*, der nicht als pdf zur Verfügung steht. (Er ist auch der einzige, der ausschließlich gebunden und zum Preis von 12,- EUR direkt beim Sekretariat des Instituts bestellt werden muss!) Lediglich eine in Bezug auf *World of Warcraft* wenig aussagekräftige Zusammenfassung ist erhältlich. Aus diesem Dokument lässt sich nur mutmaßen, dass *World of Warcraft* mit zu den 72 mangelhaften Begutachtungen der *USK* zählt und eines der sechs Computerspiele ist, deren _„USK-Einstufung nicht angemessen"_ erscheint.
Dass diese Publikation bereits aus dem Jahr 2007 stammt und keine weiteren aktuellen Projekte auf der Website des *KFN* zu finden sind, führt leider nur zu Spekulationen, die mit dem oben genannten „Super-Wahljahr" zu tun haben…

Abseits der Polemik, die man Pfeiffers Äußerungen nur allzu leicht entgegen bringen könnte, lassen sich in Bezug auf *World of Warcraft* einige Fakten summieren, über die es sich nachzudenken lohnt.

1. Das *KFN* hat eine empirische Studie mit _„45.000 Jugendlichen durchgeführt, von denen ein Drittel auch zu WoW befragt wurde."_ Quelle: *golem*-Interview
2. Aufgrund bestimmter Ergebnisse dieser Studie fordert Pfeiffer für *World of Warcraft*: keine Jugendfreigabe gemäß § 14 JuSchG. Quelle: *golem* und *Computer BILD Spiele*
3. Das *KFN* will _"die Politik in einem Extratext"_ auffordern, diese mangelhafte Begutachtung der *USK* 'nach oben' zu korrigieren.

Da besagte Studie der *Azerother Abendpost* noch nicht vorliegt, können wir dazu noch keine konkrete Stellungnahme beziehen.
Zum Prüfverfahren der *USK* jedoch können wir wichtige Informationen vermitteln. _„Die Politik"_ wird Pfeiffers _„Extratext"_ im günstigsten Falle zur Kenntnis nehmen. Auf die Verfahrensweise der *USK* hat das keinerlei Einfluss, denn die gibt nur eine Empfehlung ab, die dann die Ständigen Vertreter der Obersten Landesjugendbehörden (*OLJB*) entweder übernehmen oder per Veto zurück in einen erneuten Prüfvorgang leiten. Die Details zur Prüfung sind auf der Website der *USK* dokumentiert.

Sollte im „Super-Wahljahr 2009" tatsächlich eine bundespolitische Debatte stattfinden, die den von Pfeiffer unterschriebenen polemischen Weckruf, _„die Politik macht sich zum Handlanger"_ des _„militärisch-industriell-medialen Komplexes"_, ernst nimmt, dann werden wir einen heißen Diskussionssommer erleben.
Sollte in diese Debatte auch Pfeiffers Vorschlag einfließen, _„die USK zu reformieren"_, wie er bereits 2006 in einem Festgottesdienst predigte, dann sollte auch der letzte Computerspieler Haupt und Glieder erheben und Artikel 8 des deutschen Grundgesetzes in Anspruch nehmen: _„Alle Deutschen haben das Recht, sich ohne Anmeldung oder Erlaubnis friedlich und ohne Waffen zu versammeln."_

Mit der Kriminalisierung minderjähriger Computerspieler ist weder den Jugendlichen und Kindern, weder der Medien- und Sozialpädagogik, weder den Medienwissenschaften noch der Computerspielindustrie gedient. Mag sie dem Kriminologen Pfeiffer dienen oder dem _„erfolgreichsten Drittmittelempfänger im Bereich der Kriminologie"_, eine Tatsache ist bereits jetzt schon eine historische: 





> „Computerspiele sind Kulturgüter, das gilt für die guten wie für die schlechten."


 Olaf Zimmermann, Geschäftsführer *Deutscher Kulturrat*, 2008.

_*G*ame *o*n!_​
Quellennachweis:
* 
http://www.kfn.de/home.htm
http://www.mgffi.nrw.de/kinder-und-jugend/
http://www.gwg-ev.org/cms/cms.php?textid=1384
http://www.usk.de/index.htm
http://www.golem.de/0902/64991.html
http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/cbs-New...oW-3935601.html
http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/cbs-New...en-3940204.html
http://www.kfn.de/versions/kfn/assets/uska...instufungen.pdf
http://cdl.niedersachsen.de/blob/images/C26425732_L20.pdf
http://www.bundestag.de/parlament/funktion...setz/gg_01.html
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kriminologisc...t_Niedersachsen
http://www.kulturrat.de/pdf/1258.pdf*


*EDIT*: Aus aktuellem Anlaß hat sich die *Azerother Abendpost* erneut mit  der Thematik befaßt, denn im Zuge der enormen medialen Aufmerksamkeit nach dem Amoklauf in Winnenden veröffentlichte das *KFN* heute 5 Thesen für eine Gesetzesänderung zur Änderung der Alterseinstufung von *World of Warcraft* auf 18 Jahre!
Alle weiteren Information entnehmt bitte den aktuellen Postings oder dem *Blog*, die wir hier auf *buffed.de* für euch veröffentlichen.


----------



## Stefge (6. Februar 2009)

Edit:Schwachsinn das wird sich glaub ich nicht durchsetzen.Wenn vielleicht ab16.


----------



## Maladin (6. Februar 2009)

Ich behaupte mal, das wenige diesen Text lesen und nach der Überschrift gehen. Ich habe sie dahingehend geändert, das der Text Fiktion ist - ein Gedankenspiel. 

Die Schriftformatierung tut der Leselust nicht unbedingt gut. Die wechselnden Typen sind absolut anstrengend.

/wink maladin


----------



## TanaTusBRB (6. Februar 2009)

man muss die affenbabys nich fangen und auch nich mit elektroschocks bearbeiten.... nurn kleiner klaps aufm po mitn kleinen stock


(irgendwoher kenn ich den satz "nur ein kleiner klaps aufm po" oO ...)


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (6. Februar 2009)

Dieser Pfeifer war bei uns an der Schule und wurde nur ausgelacht...hat mächtig viel Scheiße erzählt..


----------



## Resch (6. Februar 2009)

Die meisten "älteren" Politker haben einfach keine Ahnung von sowas. Nur weil es sowas bei ihnen nicht gab ist es gleich schlecht bzw. Jugendgefährdend , da es ja bei ihnen fürher "viel" weniger Gewalt gab. Ich glaube und hoffe natürlich dass es noch genug Politiker mit etwas Intelligenz gibt die sich bei solchen Verboten quer stellen werden.


----------



## Duko (6. Februar 2009)

ja klar CS kann man ab 16 spielen weil es da ja ums gruppenspiel geht und wow soll man erst ab 18 spielen dürfen, das ich nicht lache


----------



## Graggi (6. Februar 2009)

1. Selbst wenn Deutschland in den Iran einmarschieren würde, würden keine 1,7 Millionen demonstrieren gehen...warum dann hier? Die Leute über 18 können ja zocken und freuen sich vielleich sogar darüber das die "Kiddis" jetzt weg sind. Und die unter 18 kommen nicht alle nach Berlin. Außerdem interessieren sich Politiker doch nicht für WoW. Die sollten erstmal unsre reale Welt kennen lernen.

2. Na und? Halo ist auch ab 18 und jeder 10-jährige mit ner xbox hats daheim.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Februar 2009)

Yangsoon schrieb:


> hahaha wow ab 18 na die haben ideen



So unrecht hat der Professor dabei leider nicht. Eine erneute Alterseinstufung wäre durchaus gerechtfertigt, auch wenn das einigen Usern nicht passen würde.


----------



## heavy-metal (6. Februar 2009)

ab 18 niemals....vllt 16, aber dann werden es trotzdem nicht weniger spielen weil dann einfache alle das spiel über die bankdaten ihrer eltern laufen lassen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duko (6. Februar 2009)

das beste an dem ganzen ist ja das die meisten politiker nichtmal wissen wie wow aussieht und glauben das ist so ne art ego shooter^^


----------



## Asomos (6. Februar 2009)

Counter Strike is auch ab 18 wird aber zu 75% von unter 18 Jährigen gespielt^^

weiß nich... man kommt aufn server und hört ersma 10 kinder die sich zuflamen^^
nene ab 12 is das schon ok, sonst kommt blizzard noch auf die id die gm´s abzuschaffen
wenns ab 18 is^^ jedenfalls würden die sich wohl nur noch wegen hacking oder so melden


----------



## Balord (6. Februar 2009)

Das ganze is ja mal mega peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich werd auch mal Politiker: Fürs braune Etwas reden auch noch bezahlt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und was soll die neue Altereinstufung bringen, wenn man eh erst ab 18 Jahren einen WoW account erstellen kann? Glauben die allen ernstes, das alle Spieler von Videospielen Kinder sind?  Die sollten mal öfter aus ihrem Loch rauskommen.

9 Jähre bekommen immernoch von ihren Müttern Teile der GTA Serie geschenkt, USK hin oder her. Warum? Weil die Eltern selber wissen ob ihr Kind sowas spielen kann ohne zum potenziellen Amokläufer zu werden oder nicht! Das ganze System is fürn Po!

Selbst wenn das System rauskommt, mir egal, bin eh Erwachsen.


----------



## terestian (6. Februar 2009)

des wird sich nie durchsetzen wow mit der Grafik und mit dem spiel ab 18 oder 16 nie!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Februar 2009)

Hier das komplette Interview von Golem.de:



> *Golem.de:* World of Warcraft verwendet einen harmlosen Cartoonstil.
> 
> *Pfeiffer:* Ich habe noch nie ein so schönes Spiel gesehen von der Ästhetik her. Wenn man da auf den Schwingen eines Phantasievogels über die Landschaft gleitet... Und es gibt viele humorige Sachen im Spiel. Aber trotzdem USK 18, denn in den Wirkungen ist WoW grauenhaft destruktiv: 35 Prozent der männlichen jugendlichen Spieler nutzen es pro Tag mindestens viereinhalb Stunden. Sie verbringen mehr Zeit mit World of Warcraft als mit Schulunterricht. Da ist das Leben aus der Balance geraten! Zudem sind 9 Prozent der WoW-Nutzer süchtig, nach einschlägigen Indizien wie Kontrollverlust, Entzugserscheinungen, Schlafprobleme. Andere Computerspiele entfalten nicht diese Suchtwirkung - auch aufgrund der intermittierenden Verstärkung von WoW: Belohnungen sind von Glücksfällen abhängig statt nur von der eigenen Leistung, und längere Spieldauer bringt einen höheren Erfolg. Das gefährdet vor allem die "ohnmächtigen" Jugendlichen, weil sie dort endlich Anerkennung bekommen. Die von mir genannten Zahlen stammen aus einer Untersuchung mit 45.000 Jugendlichen, von denen ein Drittel auch zu WoW befragt wurde.
> 
> ...


----------



## Resch (6. Februar 2009)

Am geilsten wäre es doch mal wenn man die ganzen alten Säcke mal in einen riesen Raum einsperrt und die dann alle zusammen WoW anfangen zu lassen. Natürlich mit eier guten Erklärung des Spiels etc. , die müssten dann alle minds bis lvl 20 leveln und zusammen Hdw raidn^^ mal schaun wieviele dann wieder süchtig aus dem Raum am nächsten Tag rauskommen xD Wie mir das gefallen würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (6. Februar 2009)

Die Spinnen...

Was ist deren Einschätzung anch denn für Jugendliche geeignet wenn es ein PRoblem darstellt einige Affen zu töten?

Super Mario springt auch regelmäßig auf Schildkröten rum - und Gewalt ist in fast jeder Zeichentrickserie heutzutage ein Thema - und die sind ganz sicher nicht ab 18.

Diese Computerspielhetzjagd geht immer mehr in die falsche Richtung. Erst die Egoshooter wegen zu realistischer Darstellung von Tötungsszenen und nun ein eifnaches Fantasy Spiel.

Der Film "Final Fantasy" war ja auch kurzzeitig Gesprächsthema. Man wird mit WoW zum gleichen Entschluss kommen wie dort auch.


----------



## Láxoo (6. Februar 2009)

Schade eigentlich, weniger Kiddies.


----------



## Black Cat (6. Februar 2009)

wenn überhaupt ein spiel ab 18 sein sollte dann ja wohl die TELETUBBY games denn genau sowas fürdert erst aggresion und gewallt, wer sich schon mal eine ausstrahlung dieser sendung an zugemutet hat weis warum!

wenn das kindererziehungs hilfe sein soll dann geht die menschheit wirklich irgendwann unter.

Und... gorillababys werden mit electroschocks gequählt um ihre mum anzulocken? ehm ja... soweit ich mich erinnern kann hab ich bei dieser quest den affennachwuchs nur mit einem kleinem stock anpieksen müssen... soviel dazu, maßlos übertrieden die behauptung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. Februar 2009)

Ich finde, Grimm's Märchen sollten dann auch ab 18 sein! Da werden schlafenden Wölfen die Bäuche aufgeschlitzt und mit Steinen gefüllt, bevor man sie im nächsten Brunnen ertränkt. Und das lesen wir schon unseren Kleinsten vor und keiner beschwert sich. Ist ja Kultur! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankru (6. Februar 2009)

Ähm, ich fänds ganz gut...



neo1986 schrieb:


> Wer sich dran hält selbst schuld.



...als Elternteil würde ich mich schon daran halten, zwar würde ich net gleich nach jeder Altersbeschränkung gehn und würde selbst schauen ob es wirklich was für mein Kind währe, aber eine gute Richtlinie ist es schlichtweg schon!


----------



## Melih (6. Februar 2009)

TanaTusBRB schrieb:


> man muss die affenbabys nich fangen und auch nich mit elektroschocks bearbeiten.... nurn kleiner klaps aufm po mitn kleinen stock
> 
> 
> (irgendwoher kenn ich den satz "nur ein kleiner klaps aufm po" oO ...)



Nicht auf dem Po, man muss man einem kleinen stöckchenen auf seine knöchel rumpicksen


----------



## Rygel (6. Februar 2009)

ich wäre, ganz klar, dafür. nicht aus sorge oder rücksicht um die lieben kleinen, sondern damit das generve im handelschannel mal ein wenig eingedämmt wird! USK 25 wäre allerdings mehr nach meinem geschmack.


----------



## neo1986 (6. Februar 2009)

Láxoo schrieb:


> Schade eigentlich, weniger Kiddies.


Wers glaubt wird seelig da hält sich eh keine sau dran.


----------



## Shashawnee (6. Februar 2009)

Hi,

sollte WoW erneut geprüft werden, wird es mit Sicherheit keine Einstufung ab 12 mehr bekommen.
Zuviel interaktives Foltern an Menschen und Tieren. Töten durch Sprengstoff, das nur so die Fetzen fliegen. etc. etc.

Das ist definitiv nichts für 12jährige.

Ausser diesen 12jährigen kann wohl auch niemand anderer Meinung sein.

Grüsse.


----------



## heavy-metal (6. Februar 2009)

ist doch auch völlig egal was man da genau machen musste, auf jedenfall hat man sie nicht so gequält wie es dort beschrieben wurde, da haben sie mal wieder aus ner mücke nen elephanten gemacht, wie sonst auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (6. Februar 2009)

Selbst wenn sie Wow nochmal prüfen wird es aufjedenfall nicht ab 18 sondern eher wie normal ab 12 oder ab 16  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps: wenn wow ab 18 wird, dann sollten sie aufjedenfall mehr blut ins spiel einbringen und das man köpfe abschneiden kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joey_Thefirst (6. Februar 2009)

Vollkommener Schwachsinn...
Man schaue sich erst einmal die Grafik Art von WoW an und entscheide DANN welche Alterseinschränkung man durchsetzen will. Da ist Playmobil der Realität näher als WoW vom Aussehen.
Außerdem, selbst WENN man Gorillababies mit Elektroschocks bearbeiten würde, man sieht es doch nicht oder? 
Ich sehe da nur meinen Char meine Maus einen Gorilla ein Item und dieses item hat einen Text. Dafür muss man erst einmal lesen was denke ich die wenigsten aller WoW Spieler tun. Dann sehe ich eine komische unpassende Bewegung meines Charakters und das wars. Kein Blut , kein Gorillaschmerzensschrei, kein blutrünstiges Schreien einer Gorillamama...
Willkommen in der Matrix


----------



## CharlySteven (6. Februar 2009)

ein spiel ab 12 wo man leute zerstückeln muss (fyord)
anderen das hirn raus sägen (fyord)
oder leute foltern muss (tundra)

is doch schön^^


----------



## Farstar (6. Februar 2009)

heavy-metal schrieb:


> ... weil dann einfache alle das spiel über die bankdaten ihrer eltern laufen lassen werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


USK 18 wäre eine Tolle Sache gewesen, aber jetzt wäre das eh eigentlich zu spät würde ich sagen, oder!?

Aber leider ist ja nicht alles ein Gedankenspiel ... eher der Gedankengang der wirklich dorthin tendieren sollte.

Und das die Eltern den Kids erlauben WoW zu spielen, kann ich beim besten Willen nicht Verstehen - echt tut mir Leid!
Ich habe keine Kinder und kann da auch nicht so sehr mit reden, aber eines weis ich zu 100 Prozent _mein Sohn oder meine Tochter würden sich mit diesem Game keine wertvolle Zeit vergeuden!_
Wenn ich manchmal im Bekanntenkreis mit bekomme wie die Kids übel Aggressiv drauf sind wenn es heißt, macht den Rechner aus und Arbeite was für die Schule, oder gehe was Raus und unternehme was mit deinen Freunden, dann steht bzw. läuft der Stress schon auf hochtouren.

MfG


----------



## Scred (6. Februar 2009)

nur als kleines bespil in der zeit in der hitler lebte gab es keine (video ) spiele und trotzdem sind ca 80% der deutschen im in den ar*** gekrochen weil juden soooo böse sind usw
von da her is das elternhaus die erziehung der freundeskreis und viele andere sachen entscheidender

PS: hab mit acht regelmäßig CS gespiet jeden tag ca 2 stunden und ich bin NICHT brutal

btt: 2010^^ war schon vor jahren


----------



## Hairman (6. Februar 2009)

Der Eingangstext ist genauso polemisch und unreflektiert dargestellt wie die meisten Texte unserer Politiker.
Man sieht doch ziemlich eindeutig an dem vollen Interview dass da einiges vom TE (oder demjenigen wo ers kopiert hat) zurechtgekürzt wurde. 
Sollte man, wenn man von den Politikern einen sachlichen und objektiven Umgang mit dem Thema fordert, nicht selbiges auch von sich selber einfordern?


----------



## Stefge (6. Februar 2009)

Láxoo schrieb:


> Schade eigentlich, weniger Kiddies.


1.Kiddies sind welche die sich wie klein kinder verhalten das können auch welche über 18 sein ( sind aber meistens unter 13 ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2.Es Zocken jetzt auch viele unter 18 Cs , Cod , Farcry , Gta 4 oder nicht ^^ auch wenn diese spiele ab 18 sind


Es gibt eigentlich nur zwei Möglichkeiten um auch wirklich es so zuhaben das nur über 18 Jährige WoW spielen können und zwar wenn Blizzard alle Accounts sperrt und man muss eine Kopie seines Personalausweises dahin schicken damit die den namen geb.datum etc überprüfen können das du auch wirklich 18 bist oder mit der Kreditkarte , Eckarte usw.


----------



## Brubanani (6. Februar 2009)

omg ich hasse sollche treads ow nur für aufruhe sorgen wollen und als ob wow ab 18 freigegeben wir nur weil n paar chinafarmer verhungert sind schaut auf css an das ist ab 16 und daraus werden attantäter xDDDDD


----------



## Mitzushi (6. Februar 2009)

Die einzige Quest, wo ich ehrlich mal über das Gewaltpotenzial erschrocken bin, war, wo man in den Sturmgifpeln ein lebendes Mammut sprengen musste, und das verteilte Fleisch auflesen musste.
Trotzdem sollte eine Einstufung ab 16 genügen. Man sollte eher mehr die Medienkompetenz der Eltern und Schüler fördern.
Bei uns gibt es z.B. schon Schulen, die zumindest einmal in der Woche so etwas wie Videospielunterricht haben. Und das finde ich gut.
Man sollte also eher in diese Richtung tendieren, statt immer alles zu verbieten.
Man gibt auch nicht dem Messer die Schuld, wenn ein Kind jemand damit ersticht, sondern bringt dem Kind bei, dass man damit so etwas nicht macht.
So auch die Nachahmung gewisser Gewaltakte in Spielen.
Genauso sollte man die Eltern mehr darüber informieren, dass Altersfreigaben nicht nur zur Gestaltung der Packung dienen.
Die Altersgrenzen immer mehr hochzustufen oder ganz zu verbieten, nur weil manche Eltern ihre Erziehung nicht ernst nehmen oder mit den Freigaben nichts anzufangen wissen, ist auch keine Lösung.
Ich sehe es z.B. überhaupt nicht gern, wenn eine Mutter ihrem Kind ein GTA kauft, nur weil sie nicht darüber informiert ist, was die Altersfreigabe eigentlich aussagen soll.
Es fehlt also wie gesagt eher an der Kompetenz der Leute.

Bin übrigens 22.


----------



## neo1986 (6. Februar 2009)

Dan wird Saw wol bald ab 30 oder so sein wenn so ein spiel ab 18 wird naja soll es erstmal soweit kommen wenn es kommt wird sich auch net viel ändern.


----------



## Melih (6. Februar 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> wenn du zufällig diese map hast doch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist aber kein Cs, sondern Quake 3 (das leider in Deutschland zensiert ist -.-^^)


----------



## neo1986 (6. Februar 2009)

Scred schrieb:


> nur als kleines bespil in der zeit in der hitler lebte gab es keine (video ) spiele und trotzdem sind ca 80% der deutschen im in den ar*** gekrochen weil juden soooo böse sind usw
> von da her is das elternhaus die erziehung der freundeskreis und viele andere sachen entscheidender
> 
> PS: hab mit acht regelmäßig CS gespiet jeden tag ca 2 stunden und ich bin NICHT brutal
> ...


Bei mir kannste aus der 2 ne  6 machen und ich bin auch net brutal tue keine Fliege was.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (6. Februar 2009)

"Es gibt eigentlich nur zwei Möglichkeiten um auch wirklich es so zuhaben das nur über 18 Jährige WoW spielen können und zwar wenn Blizzard alle Accounts sperrt und man muss eine Kopie seines Personalausweises dahin schicken damit die den namen geb.datum etc überprüfen können das du auch wirklich 18 bist oder mit der Kreditkarte , Eckarte usw."

selbst wenns so gemacht wird, könnte man -wenn es die eltern erlauben- einfach deren ausweis kopie hinschicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich find das mit dem USK 18 eig. so oder so einfach dumm dann müssten die ja auch nachrichten und so ab 18 machen dort zeigen die  viel brutalere Sachen  als in WoW


----------



## Xherano (6. Februar 2009)

Schade das es nur fiktion ist^^


----------



## Thrainan (6. Februar 2009)

Ich muss aber zugeben das ich es schon komisch fand das ich in WoW jetzt auch foltere. Quest am bernsteinflötz. Also ich verlange bestimmt keine neubewertung und spiele gerne. Aber hier und da gehts schon leider manchmal unter die Gürtellinie.


----------



## Chínín (6. Februar 2009)

Okay, 16 wäre ja noch berechtigt, würden sich trotzdem die meisten holen, macht keinen Unterschied

Habe mit ... 10 auch 2 StrategieSpiele und GTAII(alle 3 ab 16) REGELMÄßIG gespielt...


----------



## Quax (6. Februar 2009)

Hiho,
wer meint, das die vielen selbsternannten "Handelskanalkasperköpfe" in einer ab 18 Freigabe nicht mehr vorhanden sind, irrt sich gewaltig.
Wir haben Gildenintern das Spammverbot im Handelskanal zur Gildenpflicht gemacht, weil es echt überhand genommen hat. Und das waren keineswegs nur Kinder.
Das Problem liegt leider in der oft unfähigen Gildenführung ihre Mitglieder zu kontollieren, zu leiten oder abzumahnen.

Zur Freigabe kann ich daher nur sagen, selbst mit 18 ist man/frau zwar nach dem Gesetz volljährig aber noch laaaaaange nicht erwachsen (was sich aber leider viele dieser jungen Epicgötter einbilden).

Das oberste Gesetz für jede Gemeinschaft heißt immer noch: Rücksichtnahme VOR persönlichen Interessen.

Ich bin selber Vater mehrerer Kinder und wenn ich die zum Teil saublöden Bemerkungen auf Elternabenden anhöre,
kann ich nur schwer an mich halten.
Die Spannweite reicht von falschem Halbwissen über "hörensagen" bis "egal was sie in der Freizeit machen solange die Zensuren stimmen".

Eine Altersfreigabe erreicht überhaupt nix bei derart unfähigen Eltern; die oftmals viele Spiele ihre Sprösslinge weder kennen noch kennen lernen wollen. 

WoW ab 18 ? Ich bin absolut dafür, wenn ich erlebe wieviele Knallbirnen sich im chat zu einer Ausdruckweise hinreißen lassen, für die es bei meinen Kindern eine handfeste Standpauke hageln würde. Liebe Eltern, da versagt ihr kläglich, ihr laßt einfach zuviel durchgehen, wir haben auch laut Gesetz einen Erziehungsauftrag !!!

Euer Quax


----------



## lexaone (6. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Dan wird Saw wol bald ab 30 oder so sein wenn so ein spiel ab 18 wird naja soll es erstmal soweit kommen wenn es kommt wird sich auch net viel ändern.




schlimm genug dass es von z.B. Saw 3 ganze VIER (4) Fassungen gibt.

Uncut/Unrated: ungeschnitten (beschlagnahmt)
Spio/JK: 6 minuten geschnitten (videothekenfassung...mittlerweile beschlagnahmt)
FSK 18: 11 Minuten geschnitten. (grausam 11 minuten)
FSK 16: 21 Minuten geschnitten. (wer will nen film sehen in dem dem 1/5 rausgeschnitten ist?)

...und das bei Medien für ERWACHSENEN...an die Spio/JK fassung kam man doch eh nur mit videotheken ausweiß ran...und ganz ehrlich welchen jugendlichen hindert eine beschlagnahmung oder eine hohe altersfreigabe daran sich das spiel/film von freunden zu besorgen oder aus dem netz runterzuladen (nicht das ich das befürworte aber ist doch wahr)


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (6. Februar 2009)

Was ist nur mit den deutschen politikern geschehen...


----------



## Ashura1987 (6. Februar 2009)

Japp, mir vöölig Schnuppe, bin schon verwachsen ^^

Aber so manch einen unter 18 nicht mehr im Chat lesen zu müssen? Hmm...verlockend...


----------



## BrdDaSram (6. Februar 2009)

Würd ja sowieso nix ändern, die meisten die WoW zocken haben das Spiel schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und für die, die es nich haben gibts ja Eltern oder sonst welche Verwandten die
das Spiel zum Geburtstag oder sonst wann kaufen könnten


----------



## CharlySteven (6. Februar 2009)

Quax schrieb:


> Hiho,
> wer meint, das die vielen selbsternannten "Handelskanalkasperköpfe" in einer ab 18 Freigabe nicht mehr vorhanden sind, irrt sich gewaltig.


ja die die meisten eh über 18 sind....


----------



## neo1986 (6. Februar 2009)

lexaone schrieb:


> schlimm genug dass es von z.B. Saw 3 ganze VIER (4) Fassungen gibt.
> 
> Uncut/Unrated: ungeschnitten (beschlagnahmt)
> Spio/JK: 6 minuten geschnitten (videothekenfassung...mittlerweile beschlagnahmt)
> ...


Jop schlimm was aus deutschland geworden is ein freund von mir bestillt seine spiele und filme nur noch im ausland....


----------



## Balord (6. Februar 2009)

Wenn etwas verboten wird macht mans doch nur interessanter es sich anzuschaun oder auszuporbiern. War immer so, bleibt so, daran wird auch irgendein komisches verbot nix ändern


----------



## timbotaker (6. Februar 2009)

Ich bin 13 jahre und hab 3 Jahre wow erfahrung und was der Pfeiffer labert ist schwachsin der war auch bei uns an der schule und hat mit uns darüber gerade das wow einsam macht und ich mache 4mal in der woche sport und geh mind. 2mal in der woche zu Freunden *** ***


----------



## Dropz (6. Februar 2009)

Ich hab angst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lexaone (6. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Jop schlimm was aus deutschland geworden is ein freund von mir bestillt seine spiele und filme nur noch im ausland....



bei filmen mach ich das auch bei fast JEDEM film...

achja hab grad noch was interessantes zu dem thema gefunden:

*Seit neuestem dürfen Online Rollenspiele wie World of Warcraft oder Warhammer Online in Australien nicht mehr verkauft werden. Wer diesem Verkaufsverbot zuwiderhandelt, muss mit empfindlichen Strafen, von bis $11.000 rechnen.

Der Hintergrund für dieses plötzliche Verkaufsverbot ist dabei aber nicht ein generelles Verbot von Onlinerollenspielen sondern folgender Umstand: Aufgrund einer gesetzlichen Regelung, mussten Online Rollenspiele bisher nicht durch die OFLC auf eine Altersfreigabe geprüft werden. Der Grund dafür war, dass Online Rollenspiele in der Regel keine Einzelspielerkampagne aufweisen, und sie daher nicht in das klassische Raster der zu prüfenden Titel gefallen sind.

Dies funktionierte bis dato ohne Probleme. Doch nun trat in Australien der sogenannte Classification Enforcement Act in kraft. Dieser erstreckt die Prüfungspflicht fortan auch auf Online-Rollenspiele. Ein nicht geprüftes Spiel unterliegt in Australien einem Verkaufsverbot.

Ein Sprecher von Generalbundesanwalt John Hatzistergos aus dem Bundesstaat New South Wales sagte diesbezüglich:

"The NSW legislation covers computer games bought online as well as those bought in stores, and treats single, multi-player and online games the same way,"


Somit dürfen ab jetzt nur noch geprüfte Online RPGs in Australien vertrieben werden. Viele namhafte Titel wie eben World of Warcraft, Warhammer Online, Age of Conan und Pirates of the Burning Sea's sind allerdings bis dato ungegeprüft und fallen somit unter das Verkaufsverbot.

Ob diese Titel noch einer Nachprüfung unterzogen werden, steht bis dato nicht fest.*


Eine Quellenangabe geb ich nicht an weil die Seite ziemlich krass ist und nicht wirklich für jeden hier geeignet ist da sich auch minderjähriger hier aufhalten...wenn bedarf an der quellenangebe besteht möge sich ein MOD melden dem schicke ich sie dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azure_kite (6. Februar 2009)

Ich würd mal sagen, das der von vornherein schon Voreingenommen war und sich die studie so hindreht das es passt, also von Wow und anderen MMOS geht sicherlich keine Gefahr durch Gewalt aus.
Außerdem belegt eine Studie, das zwei komplett andere Hirnareale aktiv werden wenn man reale und fiktive gewalt sieht. Bei der realen Gewalt wird das Emotionszentrum angeregt, bei fikiver das für Analyse etc. und das auch bei Spielern di eschon lange spielen. Somit kann jeder normale Mensch der keine psychische Labilität aufweist zwischen Realität und Fiktion unterscheiden.
Die einzige Gefahr von WoW geht vom Suchtfaktor aus, durch den es zur Vereinsamung kommen kann und so weiter, aber nicht durch Erhöhung des Gewaltpotentials.
Letztendlich ist immer das soziale Umfeld von Bedeutung, da nützt auch ein e USk ab 16 oder 18 nichts, da Eltern es dann eben ihren Kindern kaufen, denn vielen Eltern ist es egal was das Kind macht, nur aus Beispiel aus näherer Erfahrung, da haben die Eltern einem 12jährigen das Spiel Crysis gekauft und  was hat jetzt die Anhebung gebracht? Gar nichts.
Ein generelles Verbot wird 1. nicht durchsetzbar sein, weil eine zu große Wirtschaftskraft dahinter steckt und 2. is es eh unsinn, da man die Spiele dann aus dem Inet runterläd oder importier und die ganz unzensierten Spiele spielt.

Ein weiters Argument gegen die Verschärfung der USK wäre dass, dann ebenfalls Alkohol und Tabak verboten werden müssten, da dadurch wesentlich mehr Menschen umkommen(bzw durch deren Folgen) und viele Nachrichten, wo über Krieg berichtet wird müsste verboten/zensiert werden, viele Actionfilme die ab 12 sind müssten auf 18 erhöht werden, viele Horrorfilme müssten ganz verboten werden etc.
Dies müsste man zumindest dann machen wenn man konsequent wäre,aber da würde man der Wirtschaft extrem schaden und da würden die Lobbyisten meckern.


----------



## Rhokan (6. Februar 2009)

> Aber trotzdem USK 18, denn in den Wirkungen ist WoW grauenhaft destruktiv: 35 Prozent der männlichen jugendlichen Spieler nutzen es pro Tag mindestens viereinhalb Stunden. Sie verbringen mehr Zeit mit World of Warcraft als mit Schulunterricht. Da ist das Leben aus der Balance geraten!



Wo ging der auf die Schule? Viereinhalb Stunden Unterricht?


----------



## Draco1985 (6. Februar 2009)

Quax schrieb:


> Hiho,
> wer meint, das die vielen selbsternannten "Handelskanalkasperköpfe" in einer ab 18 Freigabe nicht mehr vorhanden sind, irrt sich gewaltig.
> Wir haben Gildenintern das Spammverbot im Handelskanal zur Gildenpflicht gemacht, weil es echt überhand genommen hat. Und das waren keineswegs nur Kinder.
> Das Problem liegt leider in der oft unfähigen Gildenführung ihre Mitglieder zu kontollieren, zu leiten oder abzumahnen.
> ...



Volle Zustimmung, exakt meine Meinung. Ich meine, ich habe nicht mal selbst Kinder, aber ich sehe den Unterschied zwischen dem was ich mir erlauben konnte und dem was sich nur knapp zehn Jahre jüngere Kinder/Jugendliche heute erlauben. Entweder den Eltern ist es größtenteils egal was die Kinder machen, "Hauptsache man hat seine Ruhe", oder die Kinder tanzen den Eltern nur noch auf der Nase rum, weil die erzieherische Konsequenz fehlt.

Meine Eltern hätten eher meinen PC aus dem Fenster geworfen, als zuzulassen dass ich mich über ein von ihnen aufgestelltes Verbot einfach so hinwegsetze. Heutzutage sieht es doch eher so aus, dass die Eltern einfach nachgeben, wenn Kindchen nur laut genug schreit.

Wir brauchen in Deutschland keinen verschärften Jugendschutz, wir brauchen Eltern die ihre Kinder unter Kontrolle bekommen.


----------



## Maladin (6. Februar 2009)

Es interessiert nicht, ob ihr schon 18 seid. Bitte bleibt beim Thema und diskutiert über den Sachverhalt. Wenn es euch nicht interessiert, unterlasst es hier zu spammen.

... und bleibt freundlich.

/wink maladin


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Februar 2009)

timbotaker schrieb:


> Ich bin 13 jahre und hab 3 Jahre wow erfahrung und was der Pfeiffer labert ist schwachsin der war auch bei uns an der schule und hat mit uns darüber gerade das wow einsam macht und ich mache 4mal in der woche sport und geh mind. 2mal in der woche zu Freunden der solls maul halten der Pfeiffer



Wer in einer Disskusion auf solch ein Niveau absinkt, gehört nicht in ein MMO. Du hast Dich damit selbst disqualifiziert.

Keine Satzzeichen. Groß- und Kleinschreibung gekonnt missachtet und Ausdrücke drin. Du bist ein Beispiel, warum viele Volljährige sich wünschen, der Pfeiffer könnte die Jugendfreigabe bei WoW aufheben.


----------



## peeck (6. Februar 2009)

Quax schrieb:


> Wir haben Gildenintern das Spammverbot im Handelskanal zur Gildenpflicht gemacht, weil es echt überhand genommen hat. Und das waren keineswegs nur Kinder.
> Das Problem liegt leider in der oft unfähigen Gildenführung ihre Mitglieder zu kontollieren, zu leiten oder abzumahnen.
> ...



Irgendwie liegt es mir nicht, in einem Spiel kontroliert, geleitet oder abgemahnt zu werden. 
Liegt vielleicht daran das ich zur Eigenverantwortung erzogen wurde. 
Und wer mir in einem Spiel vorschreiben möchte, wie ich dieses 
zu spielen habe, hat bestimmt viel Spass mit mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:-)


----------



## CharlySteven (6. Februar 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Wo ging der auf die Schule? Viereinhalb Stunden Unterricht?


1unterrichtseinhait=45minuten

die meisten haben 6einheiten, wenn nciht sogar 7 oder 8
also 4,5stunden+


----------



## CP9 (6. Februar 2009)

also ganz ehrlich..... 
das wird sich niemals durchsetzten. und wenn es im bundestag in diesem jahr (in dem es weitaus wichtigere themen gibt!! siehe wirtschaftskriese und die ganzen wahlen die noch auf uns zukommen) zu einer debatte über die altersbeschränkung von wow kommt, dann verlier ich echt den glauben daran das die politiker die wir wählen etwas sinnvolles zu tun haben...


----------



## hanktheknife (6. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da müsste ja jeder zweite Trickfilm verboten werden. Ich denke doch, die Parteien, insbesondere die CDU, haben ihre Lehren gezogen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. Februar 2009)

CP9 schrieb:


> also ganz ehrlich.....
> das wird sich niemals durchsetzten. und wenn es im bundestag in diesem jahr (in dem es weitaus wichtigere themen gibt!! siehe wirtschaftskriese und die ganzen wahlen die noch auf uns zukommen) zu einer debatte über die altersbeschränkung von wow kommt, dann verlier ich echt den glauben daran das die politiker die wir wählen estwas sinnvolles zu tun haben...



Die haben auch schon über die Zulässigkeit von Blondinenwitzen diskutiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Killerspiele" (und anscheinend auch WoW) werden jetzt mehr diskutiert werden als jemals zuvor, gerade *weil* Wahlen anstehen und es kommt bei vielen besorgten Eltern derzeit einfach irre gut an, sich negativ zu Spielen zu äußern und härtere Richtlinien zu fordern. Dass uns Spiele nicht beibringen, wo wir eine Waffe herkriegen und wie man diese lädt und abfeuert und dass man sich mal fragen sollte, wieso die Eltern, Freunde und Familien nie rechtzeitig eingreifen, ist den Politikern auch klar, aber die Computerspiele als Buhmann kommen einfach viel besser an, statt mit dem Finger aufs Volk zu zeigen und zuzugeben, dass die Gesellschaft schuld ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (6. Februar 2009)

Auch wenn ich mich damit unbeliebt mache, so unrecht hat der Herr Pfeifer damit nicht, in meinen Augen.

Klar, die Argumentation von wegen "Ist ein Killerspiel und fördert Jugendgewalt" ist ein wenig arg weit hergeholt - aber es werden andere Werte kolportiert, als man gerne bei der Jugendbildung sähe. Gleiches gilt fürs Fernsehen.

Ich geb dem Berserkerkatzi allerdings absolut Recht - die Instrumentalisierung von Einzelfällen wie WoW für Wahlkampfzwecke ist, da fällt mir nichts höflicheres ein, zum kotzen.


----------



## CharlySteven (6. Februar 2009)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> ... insbesondere die CDU, haben ihre Lehren gezogen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


eh die irgendwas gelernt haben ist die Erde grün und strahlt im Dunkeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## peeck (6. Februar 2009)

CP9 schrieb:


> also ganz ehrlich.....
> das wird sich niemals durchsetzten. und wenn es im bundestag in diesem jahr (in dem es weitaus wichtigere themen gibt!! siehe wirtschaftskriese und die ganzen wahlen die noch auf uns zukommen) zu einer debatte über die altersbeschränkung von wow kommt, dann verlier ich echt den glauben daran das die politiker die wir wählen estwas sinnvolles zu tun haben...



Die Politik muss nicht umbedingt sinnvoll sein - 
ablenken von wichtigen und leider nicht schnell oder garnicht lösbaren Problemen mit anderen Themen die
der Allgemeinheit entgegen kommen, ist leider eine gebräuchliche Taktik. Somit können schnell neue Gesetzte für Umweltschutz, Bildung aber auch Jugendschutz in Vordergrund gebracht werden - um von den heißen Themen abzulenken.


----------



## Soulman999 (6. Februar 2009)

Ach das ist doch totaler humbug.
Und den typen in bernsteinfölz foltern war auch nicht sooooooooo wild oder brutal >.>

Die kommen damit nie durch und sollten sich mal lieber um wichtigere dinge wie finanzkrise kümmern!


----------



## Diesel-s (6. Februar 2009)

Was ist eigendlich los hier? Interessiert es euch überhaupt nicht, daß solche Schwachmaten wie Herr Pfeifer, euch eurer Rechte beschneidem will und euch Eure Intelligenz streitig macht?

Letztens war ich mal wieder in meinem Lieblingsladen einkaufen. Da wollte doch die Kassiererin in meinen Rucksack an der Kasse sehen.
Natürlich ließ ich sie es nciht. Warum auch. Meine Antwort war nur: "Haben sie einen begründeten Verdacht?" Schnell war Ruhe.
"Dann geben Sie das nächste Mal ihren Rucksack an der Kasse ab." 
"Warum sollte ich ihnen mehr vertrauen als sie mir?"
Und nun zur Essenz der Geschichte. Die Leute nach mir in der Schlange machten das ganze Spiel mit und sie stört es nicht, wenn sie in diesem Laden einkaufen unter Generalverdacht des Diebstahl stehen.
Fakt ist, keine Sau interessiert sich für seine Rechte und niemand kämpft mehr dafür. Inzwischen hab ich immer wieder den Eindruck, daß Ihr alles mit euch machen lasst.
Da wünsch ich allen viel Spaß beim verarscht werden.


----------



## Tomratz (6. Februar 2009)

Wenn eine Debatte über Gewalt in Computer-/Videospielen überhaupt erst aufkommen sollte
(ich glaub nicht dran, da gibt es z.Zt. echt wichtigere Themen), dann sicher nicht auf ein Spiel
(WoW) eingedampft, sondern allgemein gehalten. 

Klar könnte dann in einer Liste der zu überprüfenden Spiele auch WoW auftauchen.

Aber so, wie ich unsere Politiker kenne, wird sich keiner die Blöße geben wollen, eine Diskussion
über ein so "unwichtiges" Thema wie Computerspiele führen zu wollen.

Man wird sich wieder über Atomstrom, Umweltverschmutzung, Finanzkrise, Bundeshaushalt....
die Köpfe heissreden, da gibt es genug Stoff.

Weiterer Punkt: Wie will man mit den ganzen bestehenden Accounts umgehen, die im Vertrauen
auf die Altersfreigabe erstellt wurden?, hier wurde bereits in teilweise erheblichem Rahmen (im
Vergleich auf das übliche Taschengeld eines 12-jährigen bezogen), von den Spielern investiert 
und man wird nun enteignet. Da kommt doch bestimmt wieder jemand auf die Idee, eine ent-
sprechende Klage loszutreten und die ganze Sache per einstweiliger Verfügung erst mal wieder
zu stoppen. Da vergehen dann Jahre bis sich wirklich was tut. 

Ironie on
Bis dahin bin ich dann Rentner und kann eh kein WoW mehr spielen weil ich mit meinen Gicht-
fingern die Maus nicht mehr bedienen kann oder weil ich vor lauter Alzheymer mein Passwort
jedesmal vergesse.
Ironie off


----------



## Dark Guardian (6. Februar 2009)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Die haben auch schon über die Zulässigkeit von Blondinenwitzen diskutiert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Mensch liebt Sündenböcke weil er sich dann fix aus allem raus ziehen kann. Wer wählt shcon Politiker die einen selbst dafür verantworlich machen?

Gibts schon seid Ewigkeiten mit einem Ding namens Gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quax (6. Februar 2009)

@ Peeck

wenn Du gelernt hast Dich zu benehmen, super....

aaaaber, möchtest Du lieber einer Gilde angehören von der gesagt wird. "Ach die, alles Schwachmaten, Kinder und Laberköppe" o. "Mensch, das ist ja ein netter, hilfsbereiter Haufen"

Wenn sich einer im Spiel völlig daneben benimmt, wirft das immer ein schlechtes Licht auf die ganze Gilde !

Da die meisten Menschen aber nicht mehr früh begebracht bekommen, wie man sich in einer Gruppe bzw. Gemeinschaft zu benehmen hat, machen wir das eben.

Ich weiß nicht wo ihr lieber sein wollt, mir gefällt die 2. Gilden-Variante besser --> deshalb haben wir ein Äuglein auf die Leute.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. Februar 2009)

Sethek schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich damit unbeliebt mache, so unrecht hat der Herr Pfeifer damit nicht, in meinen Augen.
> 
> Klar, die Argumentation von wegen "Ist ein Killerspiel und fördert Jugendgewalt" ist ein wenig arg weit hergeholt - aber es werden andere Werte kolportiert, als man gerne bei der Jugendbildung sähe. Gleiches gilt fürs Fernsehen.
> 
> Ich geb dem Berserkerkatzi allerdings absolut Recht - die Instrumentalisierung von Einzelfällen wie WoW für Wahlkampfzwecke ist, da fällt mir nichts höflicheres ein, zum kotzen.



Mit Tierquälerei und Folter sollte man vielleicht wirklich warten bis man 16 ist, aber ab 18 fänd' ich halt doch noch eine Spur zu heftig. Da gibt es weitaus schlimmere Spiele mit niedrigeren Einstufungen. Und mein Vergleich mit den wesentlich grausameren Märchen bleibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit den Werten hast du sicherlich recht. Allerdings sollten diese ohnehin durch Eltern und Familie vermittelt werden und nicht vom Glotzophon. Gut und schlecht, richtig und falsch, wer das erkennt und auseinanderhalten kann, wird von einem Computerspiel mit ein paar gequälten Affen vermutlich nicht so schnell umgepolt.


----------



## Sethek (6. Februar 2009)

Diesel-s schrieb:


> Was ist eigendlich los hier? Interessiert es euch überhaupt nicht, daß solche Schwachmaten wie Herr Pfeifer, euch eurer Rechte beschneidem will und euch Eure Intelligenz streitig macht?
> 
> Letztens war ich mal wieder in meinem Lieblingsladen einkaufen. Da wollte doch die Kassiererin in meinen Rucksack an der Kasse sehen.
> Natürlich ließ ich sie es nciht. Warum auch. Meine Antwort war nur: "Haben sie einen begründeten Verdacht?" Schnell war Ruhe.
> ...


Genau diesen kritischen, aufgeschlossenen Geist anstatt der vorherrschenden konsumgesättigten dumpfen Einfalt vermisse ich bei weiten Teilen der heutigen Jugend.


----------



## Gnutz (6. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube immer noch, dass die CSU in Bayern einen Teil der absoluten Mehrheit deswegen verloren hat, weil sie gegen "Killerspiele" gehetzt haben. Nur leider kommen da wohl sehr wenige (Politiker) darauf.

Zu Christian Pfeiffer: Überzogene und unsachliche Aussagen sind immer schlecht, egal von wem sie kommen und was sie erreichen wollen. Und der hat auch noch das Bundesverdienstkreuz? :O

Das einzige, was WoW geworden ist, ist besser nachvollziehbar. Wenn man für grausame und unmenschliche Wesen foltern muss, besonders wenn man laut Geschichte nicht einmal seinen freien Willen hat, dann gibt das einfach Atmosphäre, und, ich behaupte das einfach mal, setzt sich sogar gegen Folter ein (Ich beziehe mich hier auf die Todesritterstartquests, in denen ja die komplette Grausamkeit des Lichkönigs durchgespielt wird).

Sagen wirs einfach so: Bevor WoW und ähnliches verboten werden sollte, sollten die Nachrichten zensiert werden. Und dass das Schwachsinn ist, weiß jeder.


----------



## Chfkoch (6. Februar 2009)

... naja dann spiel ich halt WAR^^


----------



## hanktheknife (6. Februar 2009)

> eh die irgendwas gelernt haben ist die Erde grün und strahlt im Dunkeln


Gut, sie ist zwar nicht überall grün, aber "strahlen" tut sie.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mixmorks (6. Februar 2009)

Ist es nicht eigentlich die Darstellung des Geschehens das die Hauptrolle spielen sollte?
Jetzt zu sagen das Kinder wegen "Folterszenen" in WoW Probleme bekommen koennten ist so als ob ich sagen wuerde, dass man DSA auch nur Erwachsenen zugaenglich machen sollte, weil Folterszenen ja auch moeglich waeren. Die gute alte Kantengrafik macht es nicht nur moeglich fuer schwaechere Computer WoW zu spielen, es rettet das Spiel hoechstwahrschienlich auch vor der FSK 18! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich vermute auch, dass Politiker gerade in Wahlzeiten gerne auf den generellen Volksfeind Computerspiele zurueckgreifen. Viele Eltern wissen eigentlich gar nicht was ein Computerspiel ausmacht oder geschweige denn spielen eines und so ist es einfach Computerspiele zu daemonisieren und sich dann als ehrenhaften Paladin dahinzustellen den man doch gefaelligst mit Macht fuer seinen Kreuzzug ausstatten sollte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein einziger trost ist, dass in 20 oder 30 Jahren die "generation gamer" am Hebel bzw. in der Politik sitzt (und dann hoffentlich die FSK ganz abschafft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

Gruss
Mixmorks


----------



## RazZerrR (6. Februar 2009)

Asomos schrieb:


> Counter Strike is auch ab 18 wird aber zu 75% von unter 18 Jährigen gespielt^^
> 
> weiß nich... man kommt aufn server und hört ersma 10 kinder die sich zuflamen^^
> nene ab 12 is das schon ok, sonst kommt blizzard noch auf die id die gm´s abzuschaffen
> wenns ab 18 is^^ jedenfalls würden die sich wohl nur noch wegen hacking oder so melden



CSS sogar ab 16!!

Und wenn WoW ein relativ gewaltfreies Spiel ab 18 sein würde und CSS wo man eig nur rumaballert ab 16 ist, machen die Leute da was falsch!


----------



## Hautbaer (6. Februar 2009)

Ab 18 finde ich unnötig, allerdings ist ab 12 nicht die optimale Lösung.
Ich möchte mein/e Kind/er nicht in dem Alter ständig vom Rechner weg ziehen müssen!
Die haben gefälligst draußen zu spielen und mit aufgeschürften Knien, dreckig und mit Regenwürmern in der Tasche
nach Hause zu kommen^^
Ist ähnlich wie das McDoof Prinziep..schön die JuniorTüte und Spielzeug anbieten...Ernährungswerte? Egal!


----------



## jemiel (6. Februar 2009)

Wäre es nicht sinnvoller, lieber WotLk auf 18 zu erhöhen?
Die bisher gennanten Szenen stammen meiner Ansicht nach aus WotLK und deshalb hätte es meiner Ansicht nach WoW+ BC auf 18 mitzuerhöhen, falls es überhaupt der Fall sein wird.


mfg


----------



## noidic (6. Februar 2009)

Mixmorks schrieb:


> [...](und dann hoffentlich die FSK ganz abschafft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na das will mal nicht hoffen, die FSK bzw. USK ist schon eine sehr sinnvolle Sache. Eltern können nicht alle Filme schauen/Spiele spielen, die ihr Nachwuchs gerne sehen/spielen würde, da ist eine solche Einstufung eine große Erleichterung. Dass die nicht immer nachvollziehbar ist, liegt in der Natur der Sache. Wie geeignet etwas für welches Alter ist, kann man schließlich schlecht messen.

Was die Gewaltdarstellung angeht, da kann ich Herrn Pfeiffer zwar irgendwo verstehen, teile seine Meinung allerdings nicht. Die Gewaltdarstellung in WoW ist im Vergleich zu anderen FSK/USK 12 Filmen/Spielen nicht wirklich drastisch.

Ich würde, wenn ich jemand fragt, allerdings schon für eine Freigabe nicht unter 18 plädieren, allein wegen des Suchtrisikos.

Zum Thema Nachrichten zensieren: dafür! vor allem die Nachrichtensendungen auf den privaten sind teilweise unter alle Kanone, selbst am Nachmittag, was dazu führt, das bei uns zuhause keine NAchrichten geschaut werden, solange die Kinder wach sind.

Zum Thema Tasche zeigen im Einzalhandel:

Kein Angestellter des Ladens hat das Recht, deine Tasche zu kontrollieren. Jedoch hat der Filialleiter (und Ladendetektive als Erfüllungsgehilfen) das Recht, dir den Zugang zum Laden mit Tasche zu verweigern, was er mit Sicherheit auch tun würde, wenn du die Aufforderung der Kassiererin wiederholt nicht beachtest. Oder aber er nimmt die Weigerung als Verdachtsmoment und hält dich im Laden fest bis die Polizei kommt...

Man muss nicht alles mit sich machen lassen. Aber bei jeder Kleinigkeit gleich opportunistisch reagieren muss auch nicht sein.


----------



## Quax (6. Februar 2009)

@mixmorks

Bei dem teils wirklich üblem Niveau der "gamer" von heute fürchte ich um unsere Zukunft mehr denn je.
Weil die irgendwann an die Macht kommen !

Heute ist es cool und schick sich über Regeln einfach hinweg zu setzen und nennt es selbstständig o. autonom.
Jede Gemeinschaft BRAUCHT für ALLE Mitglieder VERBINDLICHE Regeln, ohne Regeln funtioniert nix.


PS: mal in einem P.M.Magazin gelesen, stimm aber
"Ich fürchte mich nicht vor Hunger und Durst, nicht vor Kälte, nicht mal vor dem Tod;
am meisten fürchte ich mich vor der Dummheit und Ignoranz meiner Mitmenschen"


----------



## Jiwari (6. Februar 2009)

Azure_kite schrieb:


> Ich würd mal sagen, das der von vornherein schon Voreingenommen war und sich die studie so hindreht das es passt, also von Wow und anderen MMOS geht sicherlich keine Gefahr durch Gewalt aus.
> Außerdem belegt eine Studie, das zwei komplett andere Hirnareale aktiv werden wenn man reale und fiktive gewalt sieht. *Bei der realen Gewalt wird das Emotionszentrum angeregt, bei fikiver das für Analyse etc. und das auch bei Spielern di eschon lange spielen. Somit kann jeder normale Mensch der keine psychische Labilität aufweist zwischen Realität und Fiktion unterscheiden.*
> Die einzige Gefahr von WoW geht vom Suchtfaktor aus, durch den es zur Vereinsamung kommen kann und so weiter, aber nicht durch Erhöhung des Gewaltpotentials.
> Letztendlich ist immer das soziale Umfeld von Bedeutung, da nützt auch ein e USk ab 16 oder 18 nichts, da Eltern es dann eben ihren Kindern kaufen, denn vielen Eltern ist es egal was das Kind macht, nur aus Beispiel aus näherer Erfahrung, da haben die Eltern einem 12jährigen das Spiel Crysis gekauft und  was hat jetzt die Anhebung gebracht? Gar nichts.
> ...



Nun ich bin kein Neuropsychologe doch ob nun fiktive oder reale, es ist und bleibt Gewalt und in gewisser weise kann diese ein Kind beeinflussen, im guten wie im schlechten.

Ich habe z.B. früher regelmäßig sogenannte "Killer" oder wie ich sie lieber nenne "Blood & Gore" spiele gezockt, so gut wie alles was damals auf dem Markt an solchen Spielen erhältlich war und für mich kristallisierte sich irgendwann nur ein Gedanke heraus: Gewalt ist Schlecht. Auch mag dies vielleicht mit meiner Erziehung zusammenhängen da mich meine Eltern zwar all diese Spiele spielen ließen mir jedoch zum einen beibrachten das Gewalt niemals eine Lösung ist und zum anderen mich in andere hinein zu versetzten àla: Wie würdest du es finden wenn jemand uns umbringt? ( Zugegeben dies ist nicht der genaue Wortlaut, ich bitte dies zu Entschuldigen da das ganze schon etwas länger her ist) Somit bin ich, trotz der etlichen "Killerspiele" ein rationaler Mensch geworden, der eher versucht Körperliche auseinandersetztungen mit Worten statt mit Fäusten zu klären. 

Ein guter Freund und ich haben vor längerer Zeit bereits über das Thema USK diskutiert und sind zu dem Schluss gekommen, das nur die USK, zumindest was Blood&Gore Spiele betrifft, total unbrauchbar ist, da man wie gesagt auch einen 14 Jährigen vor solche spiele setzten kann ohne das dieser einen Psychischen Schaden davon trägt. Alles was man dafür braucht ist eine stabile Psyche. Daher sollte(müsste?) eigentlich jeder der solche Spiele spielt eine Test absolvieren der die Stabilität der Psyche des Spielers bestätigt, das dies nun totaler Schwachsinn ist und wahrscheinlich gut 80% der Spieler diesen Test nicht bestehen würden(mich eingeschlossen) ist mir durchaus klar, jedoch für mich die einzig ersichtliche Lösung das ständige Thema über die "Killer-Spieler" zu unterbinden.

Das WoW nicht brutal und nur einfach ein bunter flauschiger Blumengarten sei, ist Mumpitz und dies sollte wohl auch jeder bei näherer Betrachtung erkennen.   Beginnen wir erst einmal mit PvP: Wie der Name schon sagt geht es beim Player versus Player darum die HP des Gegners schnellst möglich auf 0 zu setzten um diesen ins Jenseits zu befördern. Nun werdet ihr sagen: Ja und? Es sind nur Pixel und diese sollen zum größten Teil nicht einmal Menschen darstellen!(Abgesehen von einer gewissen Fraktion der Allianz versteht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Falsch sage ich! Immerhin sind dies Humanoide und hinter jedem Gegner steckt ein Mensch! Und des öfteren habe ich auch schon Wutausbrüche mitbekommen in denen von Mord und Totschlag die rede war nur weil jemand gegankt wurde, ob man dies nun ernst nimmt oder nicht erschreckend ist es alle mal.
Das PvE: Auf den ersten Blick das kleinere übel, doch nach der momentanen Entwicklung wahrscheinlich noch schlimmer als PvP. Des öfteren wurden hier bereits einige stellen Angesprochen, welche durchaus makaber sind, von gewissen Fähigkeiten wie Leichenexplosion mal ganz abgesehen. Doch dies meine ich nicht einmal, erschreckender finde ich da das Verhalten einziger Spieler/Gruppen/Gilden(!) und das tägliche miteinander. Mobs und Gegenstände werden einander Geklaut, von Erzen etc. wollen wir gart nicht erst anfangen, in Instanzen wird man aufgrund mangelnder Erfahrung fast schon Verbal niedergestreckt und bittet man um Hilfe, landet man schnell auf der Ignoreliste vieler Spieler. Diese Art von Menschlicher Grausamkeit ist noch widerlicher als alles was Blizzard oder jeder andere Spieleentwickler sich jemals erdenken könnten.

Trotzt all dieser Kritikpunkte ist WoW eines der genialsten Spiele der letzten Jahre, doch wie es bereits angesprochen wurde: Ein Messer tötet nicht von allein, es ist der Mensch welcher es führt!

Zum Teil besteht dieser Beitrag nicht nur aus meiner Meinung sondern aus einer, hoffentlich, objektiven Betrachtung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
JJ

Und nun.... /Flame on!

EDIT:


			
				Mixmorks schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es nicht eigentlich die Darstellung des Geschehens das die Hauptrolle spielen sollte?
> Jetzt zu sagen das Kinder wegen "Folterszenen" in WoW Probleme bekommen koennten ist so als ob ich sagen wuerde, dass man DSA auch nur Erwachsenen zugaenglich machen sollte, weil Folterszenen ja auch moeglich waeren. Die gute alte Kantengrafik macht es nicht nur moeglich fuer schwaechere Computer WoW zu spielen, es rettet das Spiel hoechstwahrschienlich auch vor der FSK 18! [...]



Dies mag durchaus stimmen doch ist DSA immer noch ein Pen & Paper Rollenspiel, in dem die Fantasy nun mal eine große Rolle spielt und sollte ein Kind eine Folterszene beschrieben bekommen, so ist es an ihm sich das Geschehnis vorzustellen. Und hast du schon einmal versucht einem Blinden die Farbe rot zu erklären? Eine verdammt schwierige Angelegenheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn ich mich recht erinner ist DSA ab 14 und nicht ab 12 Jahren erhältlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (6. Februar 2009)

Beispiel:: Ein Micky Maus-Comic:

-Entführung
-Versuchter Mord
-Räuberische Erpressung
-Bestechlichkeit
-Versuchter Totschlag
-Raubüberfall
-Körperverletzung
-Arglistige Täuschung


Das alles wird Kindern schon in lesefähigem Alter presentiert....da mach sich mal einer Sorgen über WoW 


So far
Tel


----------



## Draco1985 (6. Februar 2009)

Jiwari schrieb:


> Das WoW nicht brutal und nur einfach ein bunter flauschiger Blumengarten sei, ist Mumpitz und dies sollte wohl auch jeder bei näherer Betrachtung erkennen.   Beginnen wir erst einmal mit PvP: Wie der Name schon sagt geht es beim Player versus Player darum die HP des Gegners schnellst möglich auf 0 zu setzten um diesen ins Jenseits zu befördern. Nun werdet ihr sagen: Ja und? Es sind nur Pixel und diese sollen zum größten Teil nicht einmal Menschen darstellen!(Abgesehen von einer gewissen Fraktion der Allianz versteht sich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du musst allerdings zugeben, dass ein gravierender Unterschied zwischen Brutalität eines Spiels bzw. dessen Darstellungen von Gewalt und der Nichtbeachtung von ungeschriebenen Verhaltensregeln existiert. Und das bezieht sich auch auf das Ganking-Beispiel. Zum einen hat es nicht unbedingt etwas damit zu tun dass ein Spieler eher eine Schlägerei anfangen würde, als ein Nicht-Spieler. Zum anderen sollte man beachten, dass sich die Verhaltensmuster von Spielern in einem anonymen Medium wie dem internet im Allgemeinen oder WoW im Speziellen nicht ohne weiteres auf die Realität übertragen lassen. Einem Spieler mag bewusst sein, dass es "falsch" ist einem anderen Spieler eine erzader wegzuschnappen, aber es kümmert ihn nicht, weil es "ja nur ein Spiel ist" und er kaum mit ernsthaften Konsequenzen zu rechnen hat. ich wette jeden Betrag, die überwältigende Mehrheit die im Spiel mit diebischer Freude gankt, Mobs und Rohstoffquellen "klaut" und allgemein ziemlich unfreundlich daher kommt, würde sich im realen Leben nicht mal dazu hinreißen lassen, auch nur ein Papiertaschentuch zu klauen. Das Unrechtsbewusstsein ist einfach stark daran gebunden, welche Strafen drohen. Und das ist auch keine besonders neue Entwicklung.


----------



## Jiwari (6. Februar 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Du musst allerdings zugeben, dass ein gravierender Unterschied zwischen Brutalität eines Spiels bzw. dessen Darstellungen von Gewalt und der Nichtbeachtung von ungeschriebenen Verhaltensregeln existiert. Und das bezieht sich auch auf das Ganking-Beispiel. Zum einen hat es nicht unbedingt etwas damit zu tun dass ein Spieler eher eine Schlägerei anfangen würde, als ein Nicht-Spieler. Zum anderen sollte man beachten, dass sich die Verhaltensmuster von Spielern in einem anonymen Medium wie dem internet im Allgemeinen oder WoW im Speziellen nicht ohne weiteres auf die Realität übertragen lassen. Einem Spieler mag bewusst sein, dass es "falsch" ist einem anderen Spieler eine erzader wegzuschnappen, aber es kümmert ihn nicht, weil es "ja nur ein Spiel ist" und er kaum mit ernsthaften Konsequenzen zu rechnen hat. ich wette jeden Betrag, die überwältigende Mehrheit die im Spiel mit diebischer Freude gankt, Mobs und Rohstoffquellen "klaut" und allgemein ziemlich unfreundlich daher kommt, würde sich im realen Leben nicht mal dazu hinreißen lassen, auch nur ein Papiertaschentuch zu klauen. Das Unrechtsbewusstsein ist einfach stark daran gebunden, welche Strafen drohen. Und das ist auch keine besonders neue Entwicklung.



Dies will ich auch nicht abstreiten, aber da verweise ich wieder auf die Psychische Stabilität des Spielers, da es irgendwann zu einer Kurzschluss Reaktion kommen kann, besonders bei jungen Spielern, nach der das "Opfer" irgendwann nicht mehr über die Konsequenzen seines Handels nachdenkt ganz nach dem Schema: Ach da hat mich doch auch niemand erwischt! Dies mag zwar vielleicht nur in den seltensten aller Fälle zu treffen, doch allein die Veranlagung, welche durch solche Aktionen in der Virtuellen Welt bestätigt wird, macht das Spiel zu einer Gefahr.

Und um mir selbst den Wind aus den Segel zu nehmen, ja wir alle tragen solche Veranlagungen, ob nun zum Massenmörder oder Kleptomanen, in uns, doch liegt es am Menschen wozu er sich hinreißen lässt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
JJ

EDIT: Mir ist durchaus bewusst das sich meine "Wahrscheinlichkeiten" am Punkt 0 bis Gar nicht bewegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (6. Februar 2009)

Telbion schrieb:


> Beispiel:: Ein Micky Maus-Comic:
> 
> -Entführung
> -Versuchter Mord
> ...




Da stirbt keiner! Und es ist ne Comicwelt! Und ein Kind sollte da unterscheiden können zwischen Realität und Fantasie!

Und genau das macht es auch bei Wow aus! Lassen wir mal die DK-Anfangsquestsreihe weg. Was gibt es dann noch brutales in Wow?

"LIEBE KINDER! WENN IHR MORGENS ZUR SCHULE LAUFT, GANKT BITTE BITTE KEINE NACHTELFEN ODER ORKS!"

ähm ja.... ein Ausspruch der wohl ein Feuerwerk an Sarkasmus und Ironie beinhaltet!

Ich sehe in Wow:

keine abgeschnittenen Gliedmaßen, keine "Tuttifruttiobenohne"Mädels ala AoC und auch sonst nichts anstößiges. Höchstens im Sprachchat von Spielern die irgendwas kompensieren. Aber da würde es mich nichtmal wundern wenn sie in der Schule weitaus schlimmeres hören!

Also! Was soll bitte an Wow so schlimm sein ausser das ein Kind zuviel spielt und selbst das können Eltern einstellen wenn sie sich überhaupt mal Informiert haben was ihre Kinder machen!


----------



## Benrok (6. Februar 2009)

WTF ?
als ob irgendjmd durch Wow gewalttätig wird.
Wow erst für Erwachsene zu erlauben wäre sinnvoll aber nur wegen dem hohen Sucht Potential aber doch nicht deswegn...
naja es gibt halt Leute die meinen dass Jugendliche willenlose geschöpfe sind die durch jeglichen Einfluss von außen verändert werden ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg
benrok


----------



## healyeah666 (6. Februar 2009)

Ich find es auch traurig das viele Post : Endlich weniger Kiddies oder Ja, endlich kein gespamme mehr im Handelschannel. Ich bin erst 14 und glaubt mir ich mache sowas nie und benehme mich auch wahrscheinlich viel reifer als die meisten.


----------



## Cybereule (6. Februar 2009)

Haben die nix besseres zu tun? Ich meine HALLO ? Cs? Left4Dead ? irgendwelche idiotischen Allienspiele wo überall Gehirne gefressn werdn? 

Ich glaub ich ich ersticke an meinem Gelächter!


----------



## Franzman (6. Februar 2009)

Die Leute die sowas fordern sind meist entweder drittklassige Politiker die keiner kennt, und die sich so einen Namen machen wollen, oder Alte Menschen , die mit der technisierung unserer Welt nicht klarkommen.


----------



## BrdDaSram (6. Februar 2009)

Franzman schrieb:


> Die Leute die sowas fordern sind meist entweder drittklassige Politiker die keiner kennt, und die sich so einen Namen machen wollen, oder Alte Menschen , die mit der technisierung unserer Welt nicht klarkommen.



100% /signe


----------



## -PuRity- (6. Februar 2009)

healyeah666 schrieb:


> Ich find es auch traurig das viele Post : Endlich weniger Kiddies oder Ja, endlich kein gespamme mehr im Handelschannel. Ich bin erst 14 und glaubt mir ich mache sowas nie und benehme mich auch wahrscheinlich viel reifer als die meisten.



Dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu. Ich kenne einen 14 Jährigen Holy Priest bei uns mit dem ich immer mal wieder Hero's gehe. Der Kerl ist verdammt in Ordnung und wenn ich nur das Werten würde was er von sich gibt (also die Pieps-Stimme weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) würd ich ihn für 25+ halten.
Entgegen dazu verhalten sich manche Leute ab 18+ wie Toastbrot nur mit weniger Hirn...


----------



## Muza (6. Februar 2009)

Cybereule schrieb:


> Haben die nix besseres zu tun? Ich meine HALLO ? Cs? Left4Dead ? irgendwelche idiotischen Allienspiele wo überall Gehirne gefressn werdn?



Left 4 Dead is schon indiziert


----------



## Franzman (6. Februar 2009)

Außerdem ist es doch so das für die "Verkommenheit der Jugend" immer irgendwelche Sündeböcke gesucht werden:
Erst waren es Bücher, in denen gemordet wurde; dann Rollenspiele (DSA, D&D usw.) und danach waren es TV und Filme.
Nun sind halt die Computerspiele schuld. Was solls, solche Sachen sollte man einfach durch schlichtes ignorieren strafen, so halt ich es damit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dennis2711 (6. Februar 2009)

Ey die haben doch ne klatsche usk soll meiner meinug ganz abgeschaft werden das sind sowieso nur 45+ Jährige die noch nie wirklich richtig gezockt haben und wenn es mal einen fall von über 11milionen gibt der das als vorlage zum "ich bring alle um weil sie horde spielen" dann ist dieser eine nur total beklopter der irgentwann sowie so jemanden umgelegt hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (6. Februar 2009)

Pfeiffer ist einer von nem dutzend Leuten, die bundesweit damit ihr Geld verdienen gegen Killerspiele zu wettern und ständig neue Gefahrenherde zu finden. Die werden auch nicht aufhören weil sie nunmal sonst arbeitslos wären. Die Bücher, die sie schreiben, verkaufen sich glänzend an ahnunglose Eltern, die ihre Kinder nicht verstehen weil sie sich 10 Jahre lang nicht mit ihnen beschäftigt haben und jetzt erhoffen da für 15&#8364; eine einfache Lösung für ihr Problem zu finden....und sich darüber freuen wenn ihnen einer erklärt "ihr seid nicht Schuld....das sind alles die bösen, bösen Spiele".

Ist ja nun nichts neues das "Spezialisten" ein kleines Problem finden und das dann versuchen soweit aufzubauschen, das sie sich irgendwann mit den Einnahmen aus ihren "Lösungsvorschlägen" einen Ferrari kaufen können. Letztlich nichts anderes als der Automechaniker der bei einem fehlerlosen Auto oder einem Auto mit unbekannten Fehlern einfach mal anfängt Teile auszutauschen nach dem Motto "da kriege ich wenigstens Geld".

Ist übrigens nur logisch das man auf WoW losgeht....mehr Spieler...mehr Eltern...mehr potenziell Betroffene, mehr Publicity, mehr Geld in den Kassen. Ist doch doof wenn man über left4dead schreibt und die Kinder ihren Eltern sagen "Left4Dead? Noch nie was von gehört...sollte ich das mal anspielen?"


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (6. Februar 2009)

Ich weiss ja nich wies euch geht, aber mich erinnert der Name Pfeiffer immer an den Film : "Die Feuerzangenbole" von Heinz Rührmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Visssion (6. Februar 2009)

rofl ^^ wenn wow ab 18 wäre, was wäre dann bitte mit UT oder sonstigen ballerspielen ? ^^ Die müsste man ja dann verbieten >.<

total schwachsinn in meinen augen!


----------



## IwanNI (6. Februar 2009)

Ja, auch gerade gekauft; heimgekommen und gelesen und mit einem milden Lächeln abgetan. 
Wie sagt man so schön: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat....





PS:



Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich finde, Grimm's Märchen sollten dann auch ab 18 sein! Da werden schlafenden Wölfen die Bäuche aufgeschlitzt und mit Steinen gefüllt, bevor man sie im nächsten Brunnen ertränkt. Und das lesen wir schon unseren Kleinsten vor und keiner beschwert sich. Ist ja Kultur!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (6. Februar 2009)

healyeah666 schrieb:


> Ich find es auch traurig das viele Post : Endlich weniger Kiddies oder Ja, endlich kein gespamme mehr im Handelschannel. Ich bin erst 14 und glaubt mir ich mache sowas nie und benehme mich auch wahrscheinlich viel reifer als die meisten.



genau aus dem Grund sage ich "Nein" zu Wow ab 18! 

Wer sich in Wow schlecht benimmt hat es nicht besser gelernt oder ist von Natur aus zu gierig! Das geht durch alle Altersklassen!

Ich hab auch schon öfter jüngere Spieler getroffen die absolut korrekt im Umgang waren. Wieso sollte man auch Wow ab 18 machen? Das Silbermond endlich als großes Rotlichtviertel offiziell geoutet werden kann? Oder BRAUCHT es hier irgendwer das in ner Kampfanimation unbedingt der Kopf des Gegners blutspritzend, kilometerweit fliegt? Also falls wer einer dieser Fragen mit Ja beantwortet dann sollte er sich mal um seine eigene psyche Gedanken machen!


----------



## Larmina (6. Februar 2009)

Zu dem Thema kann ich http://www.zachseinblog.de/?p=1774 empfehlen.
*Bissel schleichwerbung für Zach mach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Scrätcher (6. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema kann ich http://www.zachseinblog.de/?p=1774 empfehlen.
> *Bissel schleichwerbung für Zach mach
> 
> 
> ...



Da gabs vor langer langer Zeit schonmal nen ähnlichen Fred!

Erfolg: "Gehe mit einem Waisenkind aufs Schlachtfeld"

Das fand ich schon etwas "moralisch Fragwürdig". Weil ich einen Sinn dahinter sehe "Feinde zu Verhören" ABER mit nem WAISENKIND übers Schlachtfeld latschen??

aber da war die Antwort ständig: "omg get a reallife"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wardwick (6. Februar 2009)

Da ist doch WAR mit seiner Alterseinstufung fragwürdiger.


----------



## Muza (6. Februar 2009)

Wardwick schrieb:


> Da ist doch WAR mit seiner Alterseinstufung fragwürdiger.



naja is aber von WoW die rede^^


----------



## ThEDiciple (6. Februar 2009)

Ich glaub der ist auch in der aktuellen Computer Bild Spiele mit nem interview drinn. Die diskusion ist genaso langweilig wie die seid über 7 jahren geführte diskusion über killer/nichtkillerspiele. Verbote bingen nix wer es haben will kommt auch drann zur not über unsere deutschsprachigen nachbarn die komischerweise diese diskusionen nicht führen in der politik jedenfalls hört man da nie was von. Deutschland sollte seine gesetze einfach besser umsetzen, und nicht zocker verallgemeinert werden und in schubladen gesteckt werden als süchtis oder potenziele amokläufer nur weil sie ein MMO oder Egoshooter spielen. Vorallem sollen ja angeblich eltern ect aus der verantwortung gezogen werden und die Spiele Industrie die alleinige verantwortung haben. da frag ich mich wenn eine mutter ihrem deutlich jungem Sohn CS kauft, an der Kasse noch darauf hingewiesen wird das das spiel ab 18 ist , ihr es aber egal ist wer hier was falsch macht, und es ist ganz sicher nicht die spiele industrie oder die USK. (leider oft genug erlebt)

Mit WoW ist es genau das gleiche , würden sich eltern ect mal über das spiel wirklich infomieren wüssten sie das Blizz seid je her eine kontrolle für eltern eingebaut haben indem sie die onlinezeiten ihrer kiddis steuern können. Da aber die meisten dessinteresse daran zeigen oder erst dann aufschrein wenn das kind in den brunnen gefallen ist wird es die diskusion wohl weiter geben. 

Mir solls gleich sein solang nicht zocker verallgemeinert werden, als böse angesehn werden oder gesetze aufeinmal die spiele industrien aus deutschland vergraulen. Anstatt zu meckern sollten sie mal enger mit jenen zusammenarbeiten und nicht nur halbwahrheiten verbreiten.


----------



## _Raziel_ (6. Februar 2009)

Scred schrieb:


> nur als kleines bespil in der zeit in der hitler lebte gab es keine (video ) spiele und trotzdem sind ca 80% der deutschen im in den ar*** gekrochen weil juden soooo böse sind usw


Da gibts dann doch noch einen himmelschreienden Unterschied, mein Grosser. Sich erstmal mit Hitler und dem 3. Reich beschäftigen, dann Vergleiche ziehen (aber bitte nicht mit Videospielen)

BTT:
WoW würde nach heutigen Einstufungskriterien eine USK 16 bekommen. Es mag zwar kein offensichtliches Blut spritzen (wobei das auch nicht immer stimmt, mal so nebenbei bemerkt), jedoch sind einige Quests und Reaktionen nichts für Kinder.

Einige Beispiele (die hier vielleicht schon erwähnt wurden):
- Als Hordler muss man im Fjord mit einem Skalpel den verwirrten Forschern die Gehirne hinausschneiden.
- Um in der Tundra die Questreihe abzuschliessen, die einen danach mit dem Drachen nach Kaltarra bringt, muss man im Turm einen Gefangenen Magierjäger foltern, bis dieser das Geheimnis preisgibt (4 oder 5 mal Stromstösse zufügen)
- Um einige Quests in der Drachenöde oder auf dem Sturmgipfel abzuschliessen, muss man Schlangen oder Mammuts zerstückeln (in der Öde mit Bomben füttern) und danach ihr Fleisch sammeln (da spritzt übrigens Blut)
- In den Sturmgipfeln führt man einen Trupp gegen die Magnatauren an, bei welchem die kleinen Helfer zusammen mit Bombenpaketen in die Menge stürmen und sich selber zur Explosion bringen (Selbstmordattentate auf lustig getrimmt). Anderes Beispiel hierfür sind die Quests in der Eiskrone, Fjord und Zul'Drak, wo man Abominations in Gruppen steuert und explodieren lässt.

Ich weiss, solche Sachen 'muss' man nicht machen, aber man wird vom Spiel her dazu aufgefordert, will man die Quests abschliessen.
Die Diskussion über den Kinderwochenerfolg mit den Player-Kill und den Endboss-Kills mit aktivem Kind lasse ich jetzt mal weg, da schon im offiziellen Forum deswegen hitzig gestritten wird.

Sieht man dies mal rein theoretisch, wie die USK (und die BPJM) das in vielen Fällen tut, so müssten sie das Spiel mit diesem Inhalt wirklich höher einstufen. Knuddelgrafik hin oder her, aber es sind die Inhalte, die eine Einstufung ausmacht und nicht der Realismus.

Und noch etwas... Es kann keiner behaupten, der eben solche Quests gemacht hat, dass dieser Inhalt nicht härter ist als es noch in Vanilla WoW oder BC war. Add Ons bzw. Erweiterungen dürfen ein Spiel nicht nachträglich inhaltlich verändern, denn somit müsste eine neue Einstufung des Spiels geschehen.
Ich kann auch ein Ponyhof-Spiel mit Barbie herausbringen und danach nachträglich die ganze Tragweite hinzufügen (Künstliche Befruchtung detailiert mit Wii-Remote-Control oder das erschiessen des Pferdes, nachdem es beim Ausritt gestürzt ist und beide Vorderbeine gebrochen sind...). Ich glaub, das würde dann doch zu weit gehen.

Just my 5 Cents


----------



## Larmina (6. Februar 2009)

ThEDiciple schrieb:


> Ich glaub der ist auch in der aktuellen Computer Bild Spiele mit nem interview drinn. Die diskusion ist genaso langweilig wie die seid über 7 jahren geführte diskusion über killer/nichtkillerspiele. Verbote bingen nix wer es haben will kommt auch drann zur not über unsere deutschsprachigen nachbarn die komischerweise diese diskusionen nicht führen in der politik jedenfalls hört man da nie was von. Deutschland sollte seine gesetze einfach besser umsetzen, und nicht zocker verallgemeinert werden und in schubladen gesteckt werden als süchtis oder potenziele amokläufer nur weil sie ein MMO oder Egoshooter spielen. Vorallem sollen ja angeblich eltern ect aus der verantwortung gezogen werden und die Spiele Industrie die alleinige verantwortung haben. da frag ich mich wenn eine mutter ihrem deutlich jungem Sohn CS kauft, an der Kasse noch darauf hingewiesen wird das das spiel ab 18 ist , ihr es aber egal ist wer hier was falsch macht, und es ist ganz sicher nicht die spiele industrie oder die USK. (leider oft genug erlebt)
> 
> Mit WoW ist es genau das gleiche , würden sich eltern ect mal über das spiel wirklich infomieren wüssten sie das Blizz seid je her eine kontrolle für eltern eingebaut haben indem sie die onlinezeiten ihrer kiddis steuern können. Da aber die meisten dessinteresse daran zeigen oder erst dann aufschrein wenn das kind in den brunnen gefallen ist wird es die diskusion wohl weiter geben.
> 
> Mir solls gleich sein solang nicht zocker verallgemeinert werden, als böse angesehn werden oder gesetze aufeinmal die spiele industrien aus deutschland vergraulen. Anstatt zu meckern sollten sie mal enger mit jenen zusammenarbeiten und nicht nur halbwahrheiten verbreiten.


Vorallem sollten die Lehrer in der Schule vielleicht mal sich mit Shootern und ähnlichem beschäftigen, wenigstens ein bisschen, damit sie mal wissen was die Kids statt Hausaufgaben machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder einen Infotag für Eltern, an den Schulen dass sie sich mal mit ihren Kids hinsetzen.
Wir hatten am Gymi einen Infotag und der Typ der uns was über wie gefährlich Computerspielsucht doch ist erzählen sollte hat bisher NUR SOLITAIRE am Pc gespielt...... Da ist doch was falsch gelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Und noch etwas... Es kann keiner behaupten, der eben solche Quests gemacht hat, dass dieser Inhalt nicht härter ist als es noch in Vanilla WoW oder BC war.


Ich war wirklich geschockt als ich die Quest gelesen hab, wo man die vom Scharlachroten Ansturm von Ratten fressen lassen muss
oder wo man die Vrykulleichen zerstückeln muss


----------



## Scrätcher (6. Februar 2009)

ThEDiciple schrieb:


> Ich glaub der ist auch in der aktuellen Computer Bild Spiele mit nem interview drinn. Die diskusion ist genaso langweilig wie die seid über 7 jahren geführte diskusion über killer/nichtkillerspiele. Verbote bingen nix wer es haben will kommt auch drann zur not über unsere deutschsprachigen nachbarn die komischerweise diese diskusionen nicht führen in der politik jedenfalls hört man da nie was von.



Weil wir Deutschen immer alles zu genau nehmen und völlig durchdrehen wenn auch nur das Komma im Satz an der falschen Stelle steht!

Mich wundert es schon lange das noch nie jemand auf die Idee kommen ist:

Die Allianz ist ein Verbund von Nazis, die Menschen haben das Volk der Orks erst in Arbeitslager gesteckt und jetzt verwehren sie ihnen eine eigene Heimat!

Unsere Presse hätte arbeit, unsere Politiker hätten was zum altklug daher reden und das Ausland könnt sich über Deutschland mal wieder halb tot lachen!


----------



## Samurai666 (6. Februar 2009)

Also ich hab mir mal das gesamte interview durchgelesen, und dabei geht es NICHT nur um WoW, SONDERN um alle "Gewaltverherrlichenden" Computerspiele.
Allgemein sogar um alle Computerspiele, da sie die Schulleistungen deutlich hemmen sollen. Wenn es nach unserem Herrn Pfeiffer geht gibt es bald keine Cmputerspiele mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (6. Februar 2009)

Samurai666 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir mal das gesamte interview durchgelesen, und dabei geht es NICHT nur um WoW, SONDERN um alle "Gewaltverherrlichenden" Computerspiele.
> Allgemein sogar um alle Computerspiele, da sie die Schulleistungen deutlich hemmen sollen. Wenn es nach unserem Herrn Pfeiffer geht gibt es bald keine Cmputerspiele mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist genauso wie mit dem Rauchen man kommt immer irgendwie ran, ich rauch seit ich 16 bin (etwa) (Hatte 15 Tage nachdem die Zigaretten ab 18 erlaubt wurden meinen 16. Geburtstag.

Naja wenn sie gewaltspiele komplett verbieten dann holen die 12jährigen sie sich erst recht weil es dann noch mal ein stück cooler ist als nur ran gekommen zu sein obwohl es NOCH verboten ist


----------



## Fand100 (6. Februar 2009)

armes deutschland die übertreiben echt -.-
Jeder FIlm ist hier geschnitten jedes Spiel zu hoch jedes Lied zensiert und es bringt auch nichts ...
Wusstest ihr Harry Potter 3 ist geschnitten ...


----------



## Larmina (6. Februar 2009)

Fand100 schrieb:


> armes deutschland die übertreiben echt -.-
> Jeder FIlm ist hier geschnitten jedes Spiel zu hoch jedes Lied zensiert und es bringt auch nichts ...
> Wusstest ihr Harry Potter 3 ist geschnitten ...


Naja die Harry Potter Filme würd ich meinem Kind ned mit 6 zeigen....


----------



## Yiraja (6. Februar 2009)

Stefge schrieb:


> Edit:Schwachsinn das wird sich glaub ich nicht durchsetzen.Wenn vielleicht ab16.



hast angst das de net mehr wow spielen darfst wa 
@ thread ersteller netter beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin sehr dafür das die usk hochgestuft wird


----------



## Céraa (6. Februar 2009)

also ich find das total schwachsinnig...
also wow = amoklauf oder kriegsverherrlichung...da gibts spiele, bei denen das um einiges stärker der fall ist (ich werd jetzt mal keine titel sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
und davon ab:
dann müsste man doch alle videospiele verbieten...
vllt abgesehen von hello kitty online...wobei, is ja auch schon übelst brutal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich denk, die leute haben einfach einen an der waffel...
und wie war der spruch nochmal?
5% der amokläufer spielen killerspiele - 100% essen brot - lasst uns brot verbieten!

und als nächstes:
ich sehe bei den meisten spielen nicht die amoklauf- sondern eher die suchtgefahr...
vllt sollte man deswegen die altersgrenze hochsetzten (was nich viel bringt, weil ich bezweifel, dass es bei mir einen  unterschied machen würde, ob ich 17 oder 18 bin...aber an i-welche "grenzen" (seien sie auch noch so leicht zu überwinden) sollte man sich ja halten.)



> @ thread ersteller netter beitrag smile.gif ich bin sehr dafür das die usk hochgestuft wird


ich muss da auch zustimmen - fänd ich nicht schlecht (jetzt nicht wegen kiddis oder so) - aber ich denke, die gefahr wird von vielen einfach komplett unterschätzt...wenn ich bedenke, wie hoch die suchtgefahr doch ist...

so...und sonst....naja...

ich installier jetzt windows weiter, weil mein pc meine festplatte gefressen hat xD

mfg
maxi


----------



## Preator (6. Februar 2009)

Spiele machen mich nicht aggressiv aber wenn ich die Aussagen von Herrn Pfeiffer sehen dann kann das schon mal passieren


----------



## Leesan (6. Februar 2009)

Ab 18 glaub ich nicht eher noch 16 wie viele andere sagen zudem ist es mir wurscht ich bin 18 Jahre alt.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (6. Februar 2009)

ich bin für eine altersbeschränkung.....nicht wegen der gewalt im spiel selbst, sondern um zu verhindern dass 15 jährige jugentliche ihre zeit vor dem pc verschenden


----------



## Focht (6. Februar 2009)

also ich wäre dafür das die usk auf 16 hochgestuft wird, aber nicht auf 18. einige quest etwa sind wirklich gewaltverherrlichend (folter, tiere sprengen), etc).


----------



## Kickersen (6. Februar 2009)

Fände es gut WoW erst ab 18 freizugeben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Kids sollten erstmal ihre Ausbildung abschließen bevor sie vorm PC versauern und Erwachsene nerven  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (6. Februar 2009)

Seid wievielen Jahren wird gefordert CounterStrike zu verbieten? 3-4 Jahre sinds bestimmt oder? Und seid wievielen jahren wirds nicht durchgesetzt? Seid 3-4 Jahren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Selbst wenn die Forderung angenommen wird kann man eh erst 2020 damit rechnen.


----------



## Ollimua (6. Februar 2009)

Ich bin absolut dafür das Spiel ab 18 freizugeben. Und zwar aus den genannten Gründen, das man Menschen foltern muss usw. Außerdem verschwinden dann vielleicht wenigstens einige Kiddies aus WoW.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (6. Februar 2009)

Naja ich denke eher das es wie im ersten Post beschrieben wird zum einfrieren der Server kommen würd und dann würdest du auch verschwinden.
Und selbst wenn nicht hast ca 60% weniger Mitspieler von dennen vielleicht 5% Kiddies sind wie du sie nennst.


----------



## Ramana (6. Februar 2009)

Naja also ich hab ein paar leutz auf dem Server (will keine Namen nennen) die sich verhalten wie Zehnjährige. Dabei sind sie schon weit über 18. 

Also lasst das von wegen Kidis weg.

Das mit der sucht muss ich leiter unterstützen weil ich selber mal süchtig war....
ist nun aber auch vorbei. Zum Glück muss ich sagen.

Aber die Hochstufen auf 18 Jahre wird nichts bringen. Die paar Jugendlichen spammen dann vllt nicht mehr rum aber meine Eltern würden mir das Spiel dan trozdem hohlen (bin 16).
Das mit den Gewalttätigen quests habe ich noch nicht einmal bemerkt^^
Natürlich ist es Gewaltätig wenn man kleine gorillababys schickaniert... aber was ist wohl gewaltätiger... wenn sich 2 auf dem Schulhof verschlagen oder wenn man in einer Virtuellen Welt die kleinen nichtrealen Gorillababys pisakt.

Jeder normale Mensch erkennt schließlich den unterschied zwischen realitet und Fiktion bzw. einer Virtuellen Welt... 

MfG Mundhund


----------



## Holyjudge (6. Februar 2009)

dafür!
Mir geht es nicht um den Faktor das "Kiddies" nicht
spielen können oder sonst was! Es gibt solche und solche

Trotzdem versteh ich die Gründe


----------



## Holyjudge (6. Februar 2009)

Ramana schrieb:


> Das mit den Gewalttätigen quests habe ich noch nicht einmal bemerkt^^
> Natürlich ist es Gewaltätig wenn man kleine gorillababys schickaniert... aber was ist wohl gewaltätiger... wenn sich 2 auf dem Schulhof verschlagen oder wenn man in einer Virtuellen Welt die kleinen nichtrealen Gorillababys pisakt.
> 
> Jeder normale Mensch erkennt schließlich den unterschied zwischen realitet und Fiktion bzw. einer Virtuellen Welt...
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist dir nicht aufgefallen ? Oder ist es dir aufgefallen aber es hat dir nichts ausgemacht ?
Ich habe bei der Gorilla Q nachgedacht... Fande das schon ein seltsames Gefühl. Hier geht es nicht um
den Unterschied zwischen Realität und Spiel. Diese Gefühle gehen irgendwann Hand in Hand
und dann macht es dir auch nichts aus wenn du ein kleines Mädchen tötest oder was auch immer!
Diese "Angst" vor Gewalt kann abtrainiert werden - Die Hemmschwelle davor anderen weh zu tun!


----------



## Sjukdom (6. Februar 2009)

Ramana schrieb:


> Naja also ich hab ein paar leutz auf dem Server (will keine Namen nennen) die sich verhalten wie Zehnjährige. Dabei sind sie schon weit über 18.
> 
> Also lasst das von wegen Kidis weg.
> 
> ...



Erstmal einen Duden kaufen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde das man vorher einen "Test" oder wie auch immer machen sollte, einfach weil das Spiel halt wirklich süchtig macht. Damit kommen viele nicht klar...
Habe schon so manche Geschichten von WoW-Spielern gehört und da ist einiges schon extrem.

Es gibt so viele denen alles andere egal ist, für die zählt nur noch das Spielen. 
Und das ist falsch.


----------



## Jagganoth (6. Februar 2009)

Na ja... Ich finde der liebe Herr Pfeffer will mal wieder Aufmerksamkeit....
Im Ernst Herr Pfeiffer ist durch seine ganze "Killespiel"-Debatten schon sehr unseriös geworden.
Es ist Quatsch WoW die gleiche USK-Einstufung zu geben wie Dead-Space odder Fallout 3.
Ja die Quests sind in WotLk "brutaler" geworden, aber die mesiten Qs sind immer noch töte 10 xy.
Und selbst die "Folter"-Quests sind meiner Meinung nach nicht jugendgefährdend, da sie ohne Gewaltdarstellung auskommen.
Es ist ja quasi einen Gegenstand mit einer Person zu benutzen, also im Spiel.
Ja der Gedanke dahinter ist ein anderer aber USK 18 ?!
Niemals


----------



## Cybereule (6. Februar 2009)

Omg, kennt ihr die Chiqita-Smoothie Werbung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dort sind Früchte die zerschnibbelt wordn sind, bestimmt mit einem Messer ! Es hätte euer Kopf sein können woaahahah....Und dann der Mixer zerfleischt das alles *verstört guck*. Der rote Brei erinnert an Blut! Zernziert es ! Sieht doch jeder ! Zensieren Zensieren Zensieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   !!! Ähm ja... interissiert keine Sau ist doch viel brutaler... *ironie off*


----------



## TKevWins (6. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube auch, dass das Schwachsinn ist. Gewalttätig wird man NUR durch soziale Umstände...
Ich meine, nur weil man sowas sieht, heißt das ja nicht, dass man das auch gleich so umsetzt, oder?
Wenn ja, dann hol´ ich meine Stoffteddys vom Dachboden runter, spring darum und hoffe, dass da Barney rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also welcher kranke Mensch würde da jetzt wirklich draußen rumlaufen und Affen pieksen, nur weil er das in einem Videospiel gesehen hat???


----------



## Ramana (6. Februar 2009)

Holyjudge schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Das ist dir nicht aufgefallen ? Oder ist es dir aufgefallen aber es hat dir nichts ausgemacht ?
> ...




 Und ja auch ich hatte dieses komische gefühl als ich die Quest gem8 habe...

Jedoch ist die Gewalt mir nicht direkt aufgefallen... Sie ist zwar da... Und das weiß ich auch... Jedoch habe cih bei dieser Quest nicht eine Sekunde gezögert weil ich wusste das die Gorillas nur Einsen und Nullen sind. 

Aber ja das mit der Suchtgefahr stimmt... Wie schon erwähnt war ich Süchtig nach WoW!!!! Ich habe am Tag von Mittags um 2 bis abends um 11 durchgehend gespielt. Und diese Befürchtungen mit der Suchtgefahr Teile ich sogar. Jedoch muss ein Mensch selber merken wann er süchtig ist... Ein drogensüchtiger der nicht erkennt das er süchtig ist wird niemals von dieser Sucht wegkommen. 
Und ein Verbot hindert ihn auch nciht daran diese Drogen zu nehmen.
Aus genau diesem Grund wird es für die jetzt Süchtigen es keine abschrecken sein wenn ihr spiel plötzlcih ab 18 ist. 
Ausserdem rutscht man in eine solche Sucht sehr schnell hinein ohne es selber zu merken. Das kann Erwachsen gleichermaßen wie Kinder passieren. 
Ein Freund sagt probiers doch einmal aus. Man probiert es aus und macht die Tätigkeit immer wieder... und schließlich wird man süchtig.
Dies gilt für Drogen wie auch für WoW.

Ach ja das mit der Rechtschreibung tut mir wirklich Leid ich bemühe mich schon sie zu bessern^^

Edit: So ich geh jetzt mit nem Kumpel feiern Hoffe ich verfalle nciht der Alkoholsucht 

MfG Mundhund


----------



## Lord Masl (6. Februar 2009)

*Augen auf* Flamefreier Post


Vielen Dank für deine Mühen uns diesen sehr informativen Text zu schreiben.

Deine Auslegung und die Kenntnis unser Politik lassen das ganze doch ralistisch wirken.

Ich persönlich denke nicht dass eine neue Prüfung etwas an der Altergrenze ändern wird.

Die Darstellung des guten Herren Stelle ich mir auf Grund des Alters doch sehr subjektiv vor.

Der Gute ist meiner Meinung nach zu Alt für seinen Job.


----------



## Larmina (6. Februar 2009)

Ramana schrieb:


> Und ja auch ich hatte dieses komische gefühl als ich die Quest gem8 habe...
> 
> Jedoch ist die Gewalt mir nicht direkt aufgefallen... Sie ist zwar da... Und das weiß ich auch... Jedoch habe cih bei dieser Quest nicht eine Sekunde gezögert weil ich wusste das die Gorillas nur Einsen und Nullen sind.
> 
> ...


Das mit der Sucht ist leider wahr. Hab angefangen zu rauchen als ichs noch ned durfte und nu darf ichs immernoch ned (17 bin ich jetzt, 15 Tage bevor ich 16 wurde wurde die Altersschwelle für Zigaretten hochgesetzt auf 18...) Und es ist mir wirklich egal ob ichs darf oder ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (6. Februar 2009)

Hurra dann guck ich halt Tom und Jerry weiter in der folge wo Tom als Hitler gemahlt wurde und das zu Sende zeiten wo die Kinder das auch schön alle gucken oder
ich guck einfach schön nen abschlachte Film ab 20:15
noch besser ich schalte die Nachrichten ein wo ich sehe wie Terroristen Leute Töten und die USA die Helden sind weil sie mehr als die Terroristen getötet haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich spiele dann auch nur noch cs und nicht mehr WoW wegen der Altersfreigabe
ich glaub so langsam verlieren sie nicht nur ihr Hirn sondern auch ihre geringe würde und Form. [ hatten die jemals sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]


ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine es macht alles wenig sinn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cadalin (6. Februar 2009)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich finde, Grimm's Märchen sollten dann auch ab 18 sein! Da werden schlafenden Wölfen die Bäuche aufgeschlitzt und mit Steinen gefüllt, bevor man sie im nächsten Brunnen ertränkt. Und das lesen wir schon unseren Kleinsten vor und keiner beschwert sich. Ist ja Kultur!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kurzer Off-Topic: Die Märchen sind bereits entschärft. Orginale, soweit erhalten, haben noch ganz andere Inhalte und Anspielungen und waren für Erwachsene.

Ansonsten immer die gleiche Leier mit verschiedenen Medien. Erst wars Musik, Heavy Metal macht kriminell uä. Danach waren es Horrorfilme, die einen zum Soziopaten machen; jetzt halt was neues von dem politiker keinen Plan haben im Großen und Ganzen.


----------



## Bodog (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

Ich finde es richtig schrecklich immer die Schuld des Verhaltens auf die Kiddies zu schieben.
Ich benehme mich meist besser als 18+ Jährige.
Angefangen mit der Kleinschreibung bis hin zum Verhalten.. Und dann sind ja meist wieder die Kiddies schuld.
Wenn man WoW wirklich ab 18 zu setzen versucht dann wird es noch interresanter.
Ist doch mit CS und den ganzen "Killerspielen" das selbe nicht?

Mfg Bodog


----------



## The Future (6. Februar 2009)

Bodog schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich finde es richtig schrecklich immer die Schuld des Verhaltens auf die Kiddies zu schieben.
> Ich benehme mich meist besser als 18+ Jährige.
> ...


Kenn ich auch habe mit 12 jährigen auch bessere erfahrungen gemacht als wie die ganzen 18 Jährigen
 die meinen ich bin imboa ich bin den 18 nun ich kann alles du kannst ja nuct mal schreiben ich weis e alle wie get.


----------



## DarkØm3n (6. Februar 2009)

Immer nur Videospele, Videospiele, Viedeospiele...
Schaut euch mal ein paar Folgen von Disney an, da werden Micky Mouse und Co. doch nur zerstückelt, in die Luft gesprengt, und was weiß ich nicht. Altersfreigabe? Richtig: Keine!
Man hört immer nur noch Stichwörter wie WoW und CS.
Alles stürzt sich darauf, HdRO, WAR oder andere MMO's haben doch quasi die gleichen Eigentschaften wie WoW, oder etwa nicht? Dazu sagt keiner etwas.

Naja, lasst sie mal alle reden. Kommt sowieso nur heiße Luft bei raus. Sie ''wollen''  ''irgdendwann'' etwas tun.


----------



## Nimophelio (6. Februar 2009)

Das einfachste wärs es einzuschränken. Erlaubt lassen aber pro Tag denn Account nur 2-3 Stunden spielbar machen oder so.


----------



## Nimophelio (6. Februar 2009)

Jagganoth schrieb:


> Na ja... Ich finde der liebe Herr Pfeffer will mal wieder Aufmerksamkeit....
> Im Ernst Herr Pfeiffer ist durch seine ganze "Killespiel"-Debatten schon sehr unseriös geworden.
> Es ist Quatsch WoW die gleiche USK-Einstufung zu geben wie Dead-Space odder Fallout 3.
> Ja die Quests sind in WotLk "brutaler" geworden, aber die mesiten Qs sind immer noch töte 10 xy.
> ...


Erstma: Sry für Doppelpost..
Aber schonma dran gedacht das die TÖTE 10 XY Auslöser für solche Debatten sind?
Wenn wir nur durch de Welt rennen würden und 10 Kaktus Äpfel sammeln müssten würde niemand meckern.


----------



## Figetftw! (6. Februar 2009)

Ashura1987 schrieb:


> Japp, mir vöölig Schnuppe, bin schon verwachsen ^^
> 
> Aber so manch einen unter 18 nicht mehr im Chat lesen zu müssen? Hmm...verlockend...


Naja wenn ich mir deinen post so lese würden sich gewiss eher viele freuen wenn man deine beknackten kommentare nicht mehr im chat lesen müsste

der Thread wird ja mittlerweile zur diskriminierung minderjähriger
vote 4 close

@ Topic : Hmmm... WoW ab 18.... ok.... dann aber bitte auch allgemeine Jungendspeere für TV ( Anemies zB handelt teilweise nur über gewalt) geschnittene Tagesschau ( zB keine Anschlagsopfer mehr mit blutüberströmten Körpern)  Und in den Zeitungen darf auf keinen Fall mehr über Verbrechen  berrichtet werde denn das verleitet die Jugend zum Nachahmen.
Vote 4 Pfeiffer zum Bundeskanzler
/ironie off \
Das coole ist ja das immer wieder von tollen psychologen oder von nicht betroffenen halbwissenden behauptet wird das wir durch medien allgemein und nun speziell durch "WoW"  gewaltätig werden. Ich häng oft mit solchen leuten ab die ein schlagstock oder ein butterfly in der tasche haben und lieber erst zuschalgen und dann reden , wobei ich sagen muss das ich michdavon distanziere, denn weder bin ich so gewaltberreit noch besitze ich waffen, wir kennen uns halt aus der kindergarten grundschule und halt echt gute homies. Naja kommen wir zum Punkt. Wisst ihr was diese leute spielen? nix, die chekcen svz jappy etc ab und vill zocken wir mal zusammen ne runde Burnout Paradise mit nen paar köpfen shisha. 
Es is einzig und allein das soziale Umfeld was die Jungend bzw die jungen erwachsenen so brutal und gewaltberreit macht nicht irgendwelche spiele. Denk mal daran das die meißten dieser leute arm sind und sich solche hightech geräte die man für unsere hypermodernen Killerspiele benötigt.


----------



## deadyduzi (6. Februar 2009)

ich bin so wie so dafür nicht nach dem körperlichen Alter zu gehn sondern jedem Jugendlichen auf seine E Card sein geistiges Alter zu speichern. Ist dies zu gering oder ändert sich im verlauf der Spielzeit (um die Verdummung zu verhindern^^) wird das spiel automatisch deaktiviert..
überwachung auf höchster stufe, aber so kann man alle "kiddies" von allen Spielen fernhalten. 

lg


----------



## Klondike (6. Februar 2009)

Alle Achtung, da hast du dir wirklich Mühe gemacht. 

/danke


Leider ist dafür die Zielgruppe hier nur die falsche... :-)



Perlen und Borstenvieh und so...


----------



## ReWahn (6. Februar 2009)

Farstar schrieb:


> USK 18 wäre eine Tolle Sache gewesen, aber jetzt wäre das eh eigentlich zu spät würde ich sagen, oder!?
> 
> Aber leider ist ja nicht alles ein Gedankenspiel ... eher der Gedankengang der wirklich dorthin tendieren sollte.
> 
> ...



Und aus welcher welt kommst du, wo die jugendlichen auf die aufforderung, den rechner auszumachen und für die schule zu lernen mit "ja mama, gerne!" reagieren?
btw ab nem gewissen alter ist "rausgehen und was mit freunden unternehmen" nicht mehr wie im kindergarten fussball spielen... ab nem gewissen alter geht man abends weg. nicht mittags... und ich kenn viele, deren eltern das kind lieber daheim haben, weil sie nicht wollen, dass es alkohol trinkt und mit den falschen leuten in kontakt kommt...
wach auf, mann!


----------



## Cylierie (6. Februar 2009)

also irgendwie erinnert mich das an einen film aus den 80gern Footloose da sollte ja das tanzen verboten werden weil rock and roll die kids wiederspänztig und aufsässig macht^^ 

Cylierie


----------



## Hangatyr (6. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sjul (6. Februar 2009)

entweder du bist ein Lügner oder ein sehr, sehr dummer Mensch, lieber Herr Thread ersteller!


----------



## Nimophelio (6. Februar 2009)

Sjul schrieb:


> entweder du bist ein Lügner oder ein sehr, sehr dummer Mensch, lieber Herr Thread ersteller!


Kann auch sein das DU ein sehr, sehr dummer Mensch bist, lieber Herr Poster!
Fiktion bedeutet unwahrheit.
Der Text war ausgedacht und wenn du mehr als 7,3 Buchstaben gelesen hättest wüsstest du das auch.


----------



## Sickness (6. Februar 2009)

> „Wie kommt der Krieg in die Köpfe – und in die Herzen?



Wie das ganze schon an dieser Stelle so unglaublich lächerlich wird. Den Titel dieser Ketzerei hätten sie mit etwas mehr Bedacht wählen sollen. Mir lässt die Frage ob Bush wohl auch WoW gespielt hat nun keine Ruhe mehr.


Wenn ich WoW spiele denke ich an Spaß, Teamarbeit und Herausforderungen und nicht an einen Iraki den ich abknallen darf weil "ein" Politiker gefallen an seiner Macht findet. Seit jahren versuchen halb-Großkotze mit irgendwelchen 0815 Titeln und pseudo psychologischen Studien prestige zu erreichen in dem sie ein Thema kritisieren bei dem vor allem Mütter sehr schnell zustimmen. Das war auch bei Counter Strike so, ständig kamen halb-wahrheiten und vor allem LÜGEN a´la "Der Type aus Erfurt hat CS gespielt" in den Nachrichten, na, klingelts? "Psychologische Kriegsführung" nennt man sowas. Ok, niemand kann schönreden dass es in WoW einige wirklich "brutale" (bezogen auf Text und Sinn, nicht optisch) Dinge gibt. Die Frage ist nur wie viel der Spieler davon auffasst. Wenn die Quest, bei der man angeblich Tiere elektro-schockt, so intensiv aufgefasst wird, wie der Kriminologe versucht einzutrichtern, dann frage ich mich warum es darüber keinen psychologischen Bericht gibt. Also, keinen von der Hauptschule in Berlin, auch nicht den von der Universität in Göppingen, ich meine etwas hochqualifiziertes - der Aufwand lohnt ja wohl, immerhin ist WoW jugendgefährdend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


Für mich ist der Typ eine Eintagsfliege die gerne ihren Namen finden will wenn sie ihn bei Google eingibt, davon gibt es tausende und jeder einzelne erstickt an Lügen und mangelnder "Beweislage". Ab 16 ja, dann sind endlich weniger von diesen "iownulol" Ledertragenden Kriegern vertreten, ab 18 ist unrealistisch, unsinnig und schlichtweg gelogen.


----------



## M3g4s (6. Februar 2009)

also langsam fangen diese ganzen herrn ichweißallesunddunicht an mir auf die nerven zu gehen mit ihrem ständigen gelaber von wegen diese spiel ist zu brutal jenes spiel macht süchtig... die sollten sich doch bitte erstmal damit auseinandersetzen bevor sie so einen scheiß verzapfen... und dann regen die sich immer auf dass spieler die spielwelt immer weniger vom rl unterscheiden können, als wenn jemand der wow zockt direkt in den nächsten zoo geht und niedliche kleine affen mit elektroschocks quält, nachdem er eine quest erledigt hat bei der es nichtmal darum die putzigen kleinen affen mit elektroschocks zu quälen


----------



## The Future (6. Februar 2009)

Geil ist auch ja die Kinder rennen in den Spielen mit Maschinenpistollen rum und führen Kriege gegen die halt war das nicht ein anderes spiel wo kommt das in WoW vor oder die lernen damit Leute zu misshandeln.

ich habe bis heute keinen einzigsten gesehen der sich mit einem Freund oder sonst wen unterhält ja ich habe angst zustände bei WoW bekommen oder muhahaha ja Tod Tod Affen killen geil las es uns auch mal in echt machen

ich bin davon überzeugt das die Leute weniger Rl und Spiel als wir unterscheiden können da sie ja davon aus gehen das wir sowas dann auch in echt tun werdne und wir nicht mal auf die Idee kommen.


----------



## ambrador (6. Februar 2009)

1.) Dem Thread-Ersteller zolle ich meinen allergrößten Respekt. Ein sorgsam recherchierter und aufwändig geschriebener Artikel zu einem durchaus nicht ganz unwichtigen Thema.

2.) Auch Herrn Pfeiffer zolle ich meinen Respekt: "Ich habe noch nie ein so schönes Spiel gesehen von der Ästhetik her." Es passiert nicht oft, dass Leute, die mit dem Jugendschutz wedeln auch nur einen Blick in die Spiele, die sie kritisieren, tun. Und Herr Pfeiffer scheint mit seinen fast 100 Jahren tatsächlich wie 10 Mio andere Menschen zumindest erahnen zu können, mit was für einem Kunstwerk er es bei WoW zu tun hat. 

Jetzt aber zur Frage, ob WoW evtl. tatsächlich dank seinen Erweiterungen einer neuerlichen Prüfung unterzogen werden müsste.

Da es bei WoW weder "geschlechtsbetont" zugeht, noch die Erziehung zu einer "eigenverantwortlichen und gemeinschaftsfähigen Persönlichkeit" schwer gefährdet wird (hier würde dann, wenn überhaupt die Suchproblematik greifen - dazu aber bedarf es dann wohl doch noch einiger gesetzgeberischer Vorarbeiten), müsste wohl geprüft werden, ob WoW "besonders realistische, grausame und reißerische Darstellungen selbstzweckhafter Gewalt beinhalten, die das Geschehen beherrschen" (alle Zitate §15 JuSchG). 

Also subsumptionieren wir einmal: 
- besonders realitisch? nein! Die einen sagen: comichaft, die anderen (wie ich finde sogar passender): ästehtische Darstellungen.
- grausam? womöglich. Aber stets eingebettet in eine Geschichte. Arthas z.B. wird immer wieder als gefallener Held dargestellt, der erst durch seinen Fall grausam wurde.
- reißerisch? ich denke: nein.
- selbstzweckhaft? Gerade die angesprochenen Folter- und Horrorszenen werden im Spielgeschehen erklärt und im Falle der Elektrofolter in der Boreanischen Tundra vom Auftraggeber sogar explizit abgelehnt und nur als letztes Mittel geduldet (im übrigen ein sehr lehrreicher Bezug zur gegenwärtigen Terrordebatte - oder auf "24", ok ) ).

Insgesamt, denke ich, dass eine stärkere Kontrolle der Spielzeiten Minderjähriger bespielsweise eine sehr berechtigte Forderung sein könnte, gerade in hinblick auf das Suchtpotential, das MMOGs entfalten. Der Versuch potentiell Gefährdete über den Weg einer sog. "Indizierung" vor WoW zu schützen, halte ich allerdings für unstatthaft und glaube auch nicht, dass er Erfolg haben könnte.


----------



## Pusillin (6. Februar 2009)

eure theorien sind leider falsch:
die usk (unfreiwillige selbst-kontrolle) -kommission
dürfen leider nicht parteiisch handeln.
es gibt bestimmte merkmale für spiele ab 16 /18. reine tötungen gehören nicht dazu.
erst aber der ego-shooter perspektive, wo man menschen tötet, werden spiele ab 16
freigegeben, bei besonderer brutalität ab 18.

es gibt jedoch noch eine fsk (freiwillige selbst-kontrolle).
diese beeinträchtigt nicht die freigabe des spiels, aber bezieht sich auf moralische und entwicklungsfördende dinge.
ich sah zum beispiel mal ein Casino-spiel für den pc.
usk: keine gewaltsszenen, keine brutalität, keine angsteinmache: === freigegeben ab 0 (jeder kann es kaufen)
fsk: glücksspiel macht süchtig, geldprobleme, verschönerung von schlechten dingen, reiz im rl zu spielen etc: === personen unter 18 könnten beeinträchtigt werden (man darf es trotzdem ab 0 jahren kaufen, aber es ist nicht hilfreich und davon wird abgeraten)

hoffe konnte es euch ein wenig deutlich machen:
mein fazit: wow wird immer ab 12 freigegeben sein (wenn es so bleibt vom genre), das schlimmste könnte eine fsk ab 16/18 sein,
welche euch jedoch nicht am kauf hindert. 

hoffe konnte eure panik und frust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  vertreiben und euch
ein wenig aufmuntern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (6. Februar 2009)

Ja! Zensur ist das Zauberwort um die Gewalt aus der Welt zu schaffen! Was man nicht sieht, passiert auch gar nicht!

Am besten auch Religions- und Meinungsfreiheit, sowie Kultur abschaffen, das führt nur zu Meinungsverschiedenheit, Streit und irgendwann Krieg!


Mal erlich: Wieso überlasst die Menschheit den Maschinen nicht einfach die Erde und zieht in die Matrix um?


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. Februar 2009)

> Targuss





> Mal erlich: Wieso überlasst die Menschheit den Maschinen nicht einfach die Erde und zieht in die Matrix um?



Made my Night 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Willkommen in der Matrix Neo! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum reagiert ihr überhaupt noch auf solchen bullshit? Davon wird nichts durchkommen denn da haben noch einige Andere ein Wörtchen mitzureden. Blizzard würde so etwas nie zulassen! Sie würden schätzungsweise 50% ihrer Spieler verlieren da die meisten unter 18 Jahren sind. Pfeiffer die Pfeife wie er in Fachkreisen auch genannt wird hat noch nichts was er je vorgeschlagen hatte durchbringen können. Über seinen Stuss den er verzapft  kann man einfach nur noch lachen. Wer nimmt diese Witzfigur überhaupt noch ernst?

Ich geh dann mal weiter Leder farmen und den Tieren das Fell abziehen. Warum fragt ihr euch? Weil ich das kann! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Diese Jugendschützer haben alle einen Dachschaden und ihre Vorschläge haben seit Jahren nichts mehr mit dem Jugendschutz zu tun. Es geht nur noch um Bevormundung und willkürliche Zensur. Willkommen in Deutschland. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. Februar 2009)

omg ich kann sowas nicht lesen. Einer, der einen Frust hat (warscheinlich spielt seine Frau WoW und seitdem läuft da nix mehr) sucht sich da Kleinigkeiten raus und erzählt das so übertrieben. Alle Politiker lesen nur das und machen sich kein eigenes Bild davon. Affenbabys quälen damit man die Mütter töten kann- okay, das hört sich ziemlich fies an. Aber mal im Ernst: Wen juckt es, was man für die Q machen muss? Wer liest alle Questtexte? Die Meisten, die solche Qs gemacht haben, wissen garnicht, welchen Hintergrund diese hat.


----------



## Leviathan666 (6. Februar 2009)

In anderen Ländern sind immer noch die Eltern für die Erziehung der Kinder verantwortlich und nicht der Staat oder ein Gesetz!
Ich kann mich an die große Lanparty in Hude erinnern, wo ich nicht dabei sein durfte, weil ich erst 14 war.
Es gibt durchaus eine ganze menge Spieler die noch keine 18 Jahre alt sind und sehr wohl (vielleicht sogar besser als mancher 18+ jährige) zwischen Realität und Spiel unterscheiden können. Andersrum natürlich genauso. Es gibt in meinem Bekanntenkreis +18 Jährige, denen würde ich in drei Teufelsnamen nichtmal ein Brotmesser anvertrauen.

Aber anstatt alles ein wenig flexibler zu gestalten, z.B. mit Psychologischen Tests, wird natürlich alles schön pauschalisiert.

Beispiel:
Da hat ein Jugendlicher nie Zuwendung und Liebe von seinen Eltern bekommen und metzelt mal wieder alle nieder, die ihn schlecht behandelt haben.
Die typische Argumentation von Politikern und sogenannten Experten: "Was? Er hat WoW gespielt? Na dann ist WoW Schuld. Er hat auch noch Heavy Metal gehört? Verdammt, dann war das ein satanistischer Killerspiel-Spieler. WoW und Heavy Metal Musik verdirbt also unsere Kinder!".

Das ist wie mit dem allseits bekannten Hackerparagraphen. Sicher trauen sich jetzt viele Scriptkiddies nicht ihre Trojaner unters Volk zu mischen. Andererseits trauen sich noch nichteinmal mehr Sicherheitsfirmen ihre Tools zu benutzen um Netzwerke/Serversysteme auf Sicherheit zu checken. Oh stimmt, welche Tools? Die sind ja jetzt auch illegal.


----------



## Morcan (6. Februar 2009)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> [...}dann aber bitte auch allgemeine Jungendspeere für TV ( Anemies zB handelt teilweise nur über gewalt) [...]




Dann zeig mir mal einen Anime der im Kinderprogramm von RTL2 läuft, wo so etwas passiert. Bestes Beispiel wäre da Naruto, das im japanischen Orginal echt super ist, im deutschen aber total "misshandelt" wurde...


----------



## The Future (6. Februar 2009)

Morcan schrieb:


> Dann zeig mir mal einen Anime der im Kinderprogramm von RTL2 läuft, wo so etwas passiert. Bestes Beispiel wäre da Naruto, das im japanischen Orginal echt super ist, im deutschen aber total "misshandelt" wurde...


Naruto Shippuuden darf jetzt offieziel nicht mehr gezeigt werden RTL 2 hat sich die rechte gekauft um es zu verschandeln man die müssen ganze folgen raus nehmen.

ps was nicht geschnitten wurde war DBZ weil es um glaub damals 19 uhr lief in Deutschland algeimein und nicht nur bei RTL 2 wurde X nie geschnitten [X gibs wirklich] Aika,Hellsing und noch einige andere übrigends Elfenlied scheint auch mal im Fernsehen gelaufen zu sein ungeschnitten wo das kamm weiss ich aber nicht.

was ich damit sagen will es gibt auch ausnahmen und nicht alles wird geschnitten auser bei RTL2.


----------



## Groar (6. Februar 2009)

Vote 4 Close!

Die echten WoW "Kiddies" sind meist älter als 18 und somit würden sich nur die Lags nach Schulende etwas reduzieren...


Man kann alles mit einer bestimmten Argumentation belegen. Ein paar Posts weiter "oben" hat ein cleveres Mädel auf Grimms Märchen angesprochen! Hänsel und Gretel, die kinderfressende Hexe wird bei lebendigem Leibe verbrannt! Das ist genau das Ding: Es wird immer irgendein Sündenbock rausgepickt, damit die Politiker wieder eine Möglichkeit haben, vom eigentlichen Problem, ihrer Inkompetenz im Sozialen abzulenken.

Rockn´Roll -> Skateboards -> Comics -> Spielhallen -> Privatfernsehen -> Video-Spiele -> Musik -> Counterstrike -> WoW??? -> ??? -> freie Entfaltung -> eigene Meinung -> freies Denken



Was Deutschland braucht ist eine Revolution, aber keine auf dem Papier, oder über die Politik, sondern etwas radikaler!


----------



## MadRedCap (6. Februar 2009)

Tja, und jetzt hat Panini sich die Rechte an Bleach gesichert und die erste DvD erscheint Ende des Monats mit deutscher Synchro (die nicht so schlecht wie erwartet ist) und dann jeden Monat 2 Mal, soweit bisher bekannt. Irgendein Sender hat sich die Senderechte auch schon gekauft. Und was soll ich sagen? In der Preview-Folge (Episode 1) alles uncut.
Aber wenn man Elfenlied diesem Herrn Pfeiffer vorgesetzt hätte, hätte die Pfeife sehr schnell von WoW zu Animes gewechselt.
(nur damit ich nicht komplett am OT vorbeischramme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Morcan (6. Februar 2009)

The schrieb:


> Naruto Shippuuden darf jetzt offieziel nicht mehr gezeigt werden RTL 2 hat sich die rechte gekauft um es zu verschandeln man die müssen ganze folgen raus nehmen.



Die Arbeit übernimmt Panini mal wieder(also entweder wirds ungeschnitten oder sie können garnichts zeigen ohne die Handlung zu verändern), RTL2 hat nur die Rechte für die Ausstrahlung...zum Glück kann ich die Episoden noch auf japanisch anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (7. Februar 2009)

Morcan schrieb:


> Die Arbeit übernimmt Panini mal wieder(also entweder wirds ungeschnitten oder sie können garnichts zeigen ohne die Handlung zu verändern), RTL2 hat nur die Rechte für die Ausstrahlung...zum Glück kann ich die Episoden noch auf japanisch anschauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja bisschen googeln dann kann man sie trotzdem noch sehen.
ich weiss wie man es macht 25 minuten nen schwarzen Bildschirm wo er dann wieder einen unbekannten namens Sasuke anstadt Saske [ Sasuke geschrieben Saske ausgesprochen] helfen will sich seinen Psychischen problemen zu stellen um ihn zu retten.

alle folgen wurden verschandelt ein freundliches übungs Duell um den gegner zu besiegen der einen unfreundlich gegenüber tritt da wird mir noch immer schlecht von der vorstellung.

und so ist das selbe ja mit Spielen exackt das wollen die auch erreichen.


----------



## Thrungal (7. Februar 2009)

Ich finde die Idee nicht mal schlecht.

Manchmal hatte ich auch das Gefühl "Gehts noch??", als ich in Neuherdweiler die Bewohner von Ratten fressen lassen musste, oder mit der Knochensäge die Gehirne der Vyrkul entnehmen sollte - klar, das wird nicht gezeigt, aber ist trotzdem hart an der Grenze.
Das ist aber nicht mein Hauptargument, kann man solche Sachen ganz locker-flockig und ohne Grenzen bei diversen Internetportalen auch mit Menschen sehen.

Der Pfeiffer beschreibt ja auch das enorme Suchtpotential, das vom Spiel ausgeht, und das kann keiner einfach wegwischen, das ist einfach mal verdammt groß.

Und ich möchte nochmal aufgreifen, was vorhin schon gepostet wurde:
Geht nach draussen, Jungs und Mädels und lernt sprechen!

Wenn man Kommentare liest:
"Boah ich so LOL der meint nur so ROFL und so ne weil da war so weisst ne wo man so sich mit 2 anderen und dann hin und so ne??"

Dann erscheint mir diese Diskussion verdammt sinnvoll.

Bald kommt der Tag, an dem der Meister seinem Lehrling was vormacht anner Maschin, dieser dann ausruft: 
"Boah, du bist nur so imba, weil Du 24/7 machst, Du Gimp! Jetz zeig ich Dir mal, wie geil ich Skill hab!"


Edith:

Zum Schmunzeln ;-)

Meister zu Schüler, der neu anfängt:
"Kacknoop, L2P, fährst unter 5 Werkstücke die Stunde, /betriebskick"
Schüler: "Aber ich hab doch heut erst angefangen!"
Meister ignoriert Euch.

Spass Ende.


----------



## Khard (7. Februar 2009)

Hmm........

Blizz wird das nicht zulassen.. never...

außerdem kauft doch eh jedes Kind, spiele ab 18.. so oder so WAYNE?! 






Die Leute geben ihre zeit umsonst für so einen schrott aus, verdienen auch noch Geld dafür....


----------



## Pymonte (7. Februar 2009)

Khard schrieb:


> Blizz wird das nicht zulassen.. never...




Wenn die USK so entscheidet, kann Blizz nur 1 machen: gefährdenden Content rausnehmen... oder das Spiel in Deutschland vom Markt nehmen. Alles andere wäre illegal und dumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings wär das schon ein herber Schlag für Blizzard, wenn ca 2-3mio Leute auf einmal nicht mehr zocken dürften.


----------



## ReWahn (7. Februar 2009)

Khard schrieb:


> Hmm........
> 
> Blizz wird das nicht zulassen.. never...
> 
> ...



gerade dem letzten satz muss ich zustimmen...

USK und BPJM sind meiner meinung nach überflüssige zensurbehörden. eltern sollten in der lage dazu sein, ihr kind so gut einschätzen zu können, dass sie entscheiden können, was es bedenkenlos spielen kann und was nicht...
diese behörden sind einfach nur geld verschlingender schwachsinn. wer es will, kommt auch als 12-jähriger an indizierte spiele... und so wird es auch immer sein, egal wie sehr die vorschriften verschärft werden...


----------



## Thí (7. Februar 2009)

Selbst wenn es sich durchsetzen würde, ändern würde sich gar nix.
Guckt euch die Ego Shooter an (CS, CoD, BF usw.). Alles USK 18! Aber die meisten Spieler sind und bleiben Minderjährige.
Die Kiddies wird man so nicht los.


----------



## Lurka (7. Februar 2009)

Am meisten stört mich die Aussage das ich einen Gegner/Gegnerischen Spieler !töte!. Mittlerweile bei jedem verdammten Spiel (gut..ausser Hello Kitty Online und Spore vielleicht)

Ich seh nur das ich einen Mob/Spieler kloppe bis seine HP auf null gesunken ist und ihn für eine gewisse Zeit aus dem Spiel nehme. Solange er noch keine 75 Jahre auf dem Buckel und Herzprobleme hat bring ich damit noch lang keine andern Spieler um.
Das Hauptargument mit welchem solche "Doktoren" ihren Beweiräucherung antreiben wollen ist totaler Mist.

Meinem Vorrderner geb ich recht, aber ist es überhaupt das Ziel die "Kiddys" loszuwerden, geht hier im Prinzip ja um was anderes. Aber stimmt schon...Wenn ich mir mal die ach so Erwachsene Community von dem ach so Pseudo Ab 18 AoC angucke...


----------



## Stefge (7. Februar 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Allerdings wär das schon ein herber Schlag für Blizzard, wenn ca 2-3mio Leute auf einmal nicht mehr zocken dürften.


tjoar sie hätte ja immer noch 7-8 mil ^^


----------



## Nimroth22 (7. Februar 2009)

Thrungal schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee nicht mal schlecht.
> 
> 
> Der Pfeiffer beschreibt ja auch das enorme Suchtpotential, das vom Spiel ausgeht, und das kann keiner einfach wegwischen, das ist einfach mal verdammt groß.
> ...


 
Das ist meiner Meinung nach das einzige vernünftige Argument in dieser Diskussion .


----------



## Ulikjin (7. Februar 2009)

Zitat Pfeiffer:
"Aber trotzdem USK 18, denn in den Wirkungen ist WoW grauenhaft destruktiv: 35 Prozent der männlichen jugendlichen Spieler nutzen es pro Tag mindestens viereinhalb Stunden. Sie verbringen mehr Zeit mit World of Warcraft als mit Schulunterricht. Da ist das Leben aus der Balance geraten! Zudem sind 9 Prozent der WoW-Nutzer süchtig, nach einschlägigen Indizien wie Kontrollverlust, Entzugserscheinungen, Schlafprobleme. Andere Computerspiele entfalten nicht diese Suchtwirkung - auch aufgrund der intermittierenden Verstärkung von WoW: Belohnungen sind von Glücksfällen abhängig statt nur von der eigenen Leistung, und längere Spieldauer bringt einen höheren Erfolg. Das gefährdet vor allem die "ohnmächtigen" Jugendlichen, weil sie dort endlich Anerkennung bekommen. Die von mir genannten Zahlen stammen aus einer Untersuchung mit 45.000 Jugendlichen, von denen ein Drittel auch zu WoW befragt wurde."


Da hat er nicht ganz unrecht.
Allerdings muss man schon lachen:Wenn ich 2-3 Stunden täglich WoW spiele, sagt jeder "Süchtel" zu mir, wenn ich die gleiche Zeit vor der Glotze verbringe, ist es völlig normal...naja.
Das solche Studien im übrigen von politischen Interessengruppen bezahlt werden, sollte allen klar sein, und die Politiker haben nun mal ein Interesse, den "mündigen" Bürger so dumm wie möglich zu halten, ganz einfach aufgrund von Machterhalt.
Und der Sündenbock "Online Spiele" oder generell Computer/Videospiele ist doch super angreifbar, was machts da schon das dieselben Politiker die den Zerfall unserer Gesellschaft beschwören, genau diejenigen sind die ihn mit ihrer grenzenlosen Gier nach Macht und Geld erst möglich machen.


WoW aufgrund von Gewaltdarstellungen auf USK 18 hieven zu wollen ist lächerlich, und wird auch nicht funtionieren - ganz einafch weil die Vorausetzungen nicht gegeben sind.


----------



## kingkong23 (7. Februar 2009)

was habt ihr eig. alle wenns um die sucht gefahr geht müsste mario und son scheiss ja auch ab 18 sein oO mal erlich das is schwachsinn und aussedem is das nich mehr als ein harmloses fantasy spiel mit mittelalterlicher musik


----------



## Sjukdom (7. Februar 2009)

kingkong23 schrieb:


> was habt ihr eig. alle wenns um die sucht gefahr geht müsste mario und son scheiss ja auch ab 18 sein oO mal erlich das is schwachsinn und aussedem is das nich mehr als ein harmloses fantasy spiel mit mittelalterlicher musik



Eben nicht...
WoW macht extrem süchtig, da kann kein Mario oder Tetris mithalten.


----------



## Quintusrex (7. Februar 2009)

Mir ist da gerade was aufgefallen. Die Entwickler von Blizzard leben auch nicht ohne RL Bezug, sondern holen sich die Ideen für die Quests auch mit Abstrichen aus der Realität.

Wäre die These falsch, wenn ich behaupten würde:

_Ohne Guantanamo und der Foltererlaubniss der US Regierung wäre die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es "Folterquests" in WoW gibt bedeutend kleiner._


----------



## Simael (7. Februar 2009)

Na und?

Sollen sie es ab 18 Freigeben... das Niveau was auf einigen Realms herrscht ist unter aller sau und es wäre nicht schlimm wenn der eine oder andere dadurch nicht mehr spielen könnte. Aber es gibt leider inzwischen zu viele Eltern denen es egal ist was die Kinder spielen. 

Allerdings gibts halt auch gute beispiele. Man darf ja nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren. 
Andererseits ist das ganze wirklich utopisch das WoW mit "Keine Jugendfreigabe" gekennzeichnet wird. Sollte das der Fall sein könnt ihr mal schwer davon ausgehen, dass der Gameinhalt gekürzt wird. Wie auch bei Diablo 3. Das soll auch geschnitten werden, damit Blizz überall ne Freigabe ab 16 erzielen kann...


----------



## Yarom (7. Februar 2009)

Die Pfeife Pfeiffer ist doch sowieso spätestens seit dem Kölner Aufruf, der meiner Meinung nach eher in Hitlers als in Merkels Deutschland gepasst hätte, nicht mehr ernst zu nehmen. Außerdem, wie schon der TE schrieb, kann die "Politik" nicht, oder nur sehr eingeschränkt, die Alterfreigabe eines Computerspiels ändern. 

Wobei ich doch sagen muss, dass er in einem Punkt recht hat: Die Quests auf Northrend sind teilweise wirklich etwas...Naja, sagen wir mal "brutaler", als früher und ich hab mich bei dem ein oder anderen auch gefragt "Muss das jetzt sein?". 

Aber: Es ist WoW, wenn es hier heißt "Es gibt Folterszenen und es werden Splitterbomben eingesetzt", heißt das, das ein Untoter auf einem Brett liegt und irgendwer daneben steht und redet, oder ein Spieler anhand eines grünen Kreises auf dem Boden Gegner mit einer weißen Wolke in die Flucht schlägt. 

Letztendlich ist es wieder nur eine großspurig angekündigte Schwachsinnsaktion von Herrn Pfeiffer und ein paar seiner Mitpfeifen. Niemand mit einigermaßen Intelligenz sollte und wird dem Aufmerksamkeit schenken.


----------



## Aragorn1994 (7. Februar 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Aber wenn man Elfenlied diesem Herrn Pfeiffer vorgesetzt hätte, hätte die Pfeife sehr schnell von WoW zu Animes gewechselt.



Aber Hallo. Der wäre direkt durchgedreht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich denke da will sich nur einer einen Namen machen mit WOW ab 18. Das sind meist die Leute die als Kind fallengelassen wurden oder selbst als Jugendlicher nichtmal Tetris spielen durften weil die Eltern es zu brutal findenxD.
Ich meine sagt mir mal 5 Spiele in denen nicht zwangsläufig irgendwas verletzt oder getötet wird.
Selbst in the Windwaker von Zelda, was meiner meinung nach das Harmloseste war musste du Ganondorf am Ende mit einem Schwert durch den Kopf ( oder Seinem Kristall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Töten. Da sieht man zwar kein Blut ist aber trotzdem gewalt meine ich.

Der Typ hat einfach zuviele Zigaretten geraucht wenn er meint WOW soll ab 18 werden. Was passiert dann mit Fallout 3 , Half Life etc? Sollen die ab 30 werdenxD.

Naja. Liebe grüße
Aragorn1994


----------



## Morcan (7. Februar 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Allerdings wär das schon ein herber Schlag für Blizzard, wenn ca 2-3mio Leute auf einmal nicht mehr zocken dürften.



In Deutschland sind es nur geschätzte 800.000 Accounts, der Großteil sitzt in Asien.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (7. Februar 2009)

mal wieder so ein typ der keine ahnung von WoW hat; er sollte das vllt erstmal selbst spielen 

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Fresse halten.

der macht sich auch nur wichtig, indem er sagt er würde sich um Deutschlands Kinder kümmern 

wenn WoW FSK 18 bekommt, was bekommen dann Spiele wie FEAR oder CS:S?


----------



## Vivalamuerte (7. Februar 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> mal wieder so ein typ der keine ahnung von WoW hat; er sollte das vllt erstmal selbst spielen
> 
> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Fresse halten.
> 
> ...


ich finds süss wie sich alle kiddies hier aufregen.... und das in einem lächerlichen Ton....ihr gebt dem professor mit eurer art ja recht! 
Erstens es wäre cool wenn WoW ab 18 bzw 16 wird weil dann die ganzen Flamer minimiert werden...

Zweitens ist WotLk brutaler geworden, wer das nicht sieht ist zu blöd oder ignoriert die Tatsachen...

Beispiel: allianzseite, Hafen von Moaki.... Klaue zwölf humanoidenbabies der gegner der Thuskarr, nur um sie mitnehmen zu können musst du die Mütter töten.....ethisch total in ordnung oder??? oO

Beispiel 2: Todesritter Startquestreihe.... man muss Leute die unschuldig sind und vor einem angst haben, töten, man muss 100 soldaten abschlachten, und in der Endquest muss man horden von menschen killen...

versteht mich nicht falsch, ich mag WoW aber es ist brutal geworden...

und nun können die ganzen Kiddies mich flamen.... alle anderen sollten mal einen objektiven blick auf die dinge walten lassen und sich überlegen ob kinder mit 12 jahren so etwas zocken sollten.

MFG

Vivalamuerte


----------



## Morcan (7. Februar 2009)

Vivalamuerte schrieb:


> versteht mich nicht falsch, ich mag WoW aber es ist brutal geworden...




Ja ist es allerdings. 

Gutes Beispiel wäre da auch der heulende Fjord: in Skorn die Leute töten und mit einem Messer zerstückeln...


----------



## iondriver (7. Februar 2009)

Nja, mir stellt sich die Frage "seit wann gibt es Gewalt" ?

Kennt Irgendjemand den Film "Am Anfang war das Feuer", von Stanley Kubrick glaub?

Als Mittdreissiger (jo, bin 'n alter Sack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) muss ich sagen, dass wir Menschen uns seit Hunderttausenden Jahren auf die Birne dengeln - weil wir das grünere Gras des Nachbarn wollen, das Erdöl in der Erde, Diamanten, Gold usw.
Jeder von uns "mit Wasser gefüllte Lederbeutel" (kennt Jemand dieses Zitat?) will den ganzen Kuchen, selbst wenn der Nachbar ins Gras beissen muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Andere Fragen:
Wer bestimmt, wann Jemand "erwachsen" ist?
Bundespräsi, Gott, oder alle anderen Menschen?

Wie wird "erwachsen" überhaupt definiert?
Ist man es wenn man körperlich 18 ist?
oder geistig 20?
oder seelisch so alt, dass man das Universum begreift? (das Problem ist mir bekannt, ich arbeite daran ^^...)

Ihr seht es jeden Tag in den Medien, was von einigen Menschen rauskommt, bei Denen die Gier nach Macht das Denken dauergankt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Und jeden Tag wird gejammert "was fällt solchen Typen ein, mir den Kuchen wegzunehmen!!".


Fragt man sich da nicht immer "sag mal, was soll der Sch...."?

Ich warte den Tag ab, an dem ein Politiker ähnlichen Pups ernsthaft ablässt, wie der TE es als Fiktion "karikiert" hat.
An dem Tag werde ich mich mit einem breiten Grinsen in WoW einloggen und ein paar Mobs über die Klinge springen lassen ^^.

Wie jeden Tag, an dem ich spiele.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Februar 2009)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich finde, Grimm's Märchen sollten dann auch ab 18 sein! Da werden schlafenden Wölfen die Bäuche aufgeschlitzt und mit Steinen gefüllt, bevor man sie im nächsten Brunnen ertränkt. Und das lesen wir schon unseren Kleinsten vor und keiner beschwert sich. Ist ja Kultur!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und die ganzen geschichten von dem kranken amoklaeufer der max und moritz geschrieben hat Oo

achja ich bin echt froh da bei uns in oesterreich die politiker nicht SO viel scheisse verzapfen.
(die haben auch genug probleme ohne der killerspieldiskusion die sie auch nicht wirklich schaffen)



Vivalamuerte schrieb:


> ich finds süss wie sich alle kiddies hier aufregen.... und das in einem lächerlichen Ton....ihr gebt dem professor mit eurer art ja recht!
> Erstens es wäre cool wenn WoW ab 18 bzw 16 wird weil dann die ganzen Flamer minimiert werden...
> 
> Zweitens ist WotLk brutaler geworden, wer das nicht sieht ist zu blöd oder ignoriert die Tatsachen...
> ...


in einer weise flamest du sie selber, und bist damit nicht besser.
zu dem beispiel 1.
ja besser sie sterben alle von selbst als das sie dann von den truskar aufgezogen und freigelassen werden
und dks sind wirklich uebertrieben von blizz.


----------



## Quadun (7. Februar 2009)

Also von mir aus könne se des  ab16 jahren machen iss weniger kiddie gespame od auch ab 18, aber wie schone einige gesagt haben, bringen wird des eh nicht viel, weil se sich dann des spiel über ihre eltern od großen geschwister holen werden.

Mfg

Quadun


----------



## The Future (7. Februar 2009)

Quadun schrieb:


> Also von mir aus könne se des  ab16 jahren machen iss weniger kiddie gespame od auch ab 18, aber wie schone einige gesagt haben, bringen wird des eh nicht viel, weil se sich dann des spiel über ihre eltern od großen geschwister holen werden.
> 
> Mfg
> 
> Quadun


mööööp du hast es nicht verstanden frag bitte jeden flammer und spammer nach seinem alter und gehe nicht von deinem Geistigen oder körperlichen alter aus.

ihr behauptet sachen ohne es zu wissen.


----------



## FonKeY (7. Februar 2009)

Stefge schrieb:


> Edit:Schwachsinn das wird sich glaub ich nicht durchsetzen.Wenn vielleicht ab16.




denke ich auch....aba auch nur wegen suchtgefahr...aba is jeder selbst entschuld!


----------



## Nania (7. Februar 2009)

Es stimmt schon, WoW ist an der ein oder anderen Stelle schon brutal. Aber längst nicht so brutal wie viele ab 12 freigegebenen Filme oder Serien, die tagein tagaus im Fernsehn laufen. 
Es mag stimmen, vielleicht wäre WoW in der ein oder anderen Stelle etwas Kiddiefreier sein, aber... nicht jeder unter 16-jährige ist ein Kiddie. Es gibt auch genug, die über 25 sind und immer noch nicht wissen, wie man sich (auch in einer Online-Community) benimmt.


----------



## Taroth (7. Februar 2009)

Ich weis nicht dieser Herr Pfeiffer nimmt sich zu wichtig. Würde perfekt als Sektenführer fungieren. Am besten die Menschen rund um die Uhr überwachen und ihnen vorschreiben was sie zu tun und zu lassen haben -.- 

Ich will doch mit meiner Freizeit anstellen wozu ich Lust habe und wenn das zocken ist naja dann ist es eben so. Und selbst wenn WotlK brutaler geworden ist. Wir haben als Kinder auch immer auf dreckhügeln gelegen mit Spielzeugpistolen und uns gegenseitig übern haufen geschossen. Morgen kommt nen Artikel das das nen Mittel der Wehrmacht war die kleinen für den Krieg zu trainieren...

Also ehrlich der soll sich mal nicht so in den Vordergrund stellen und Anfangen sich mit wirklichen Problemen zu beschäftigen. Ich denke einen Menschen der nichts zu essen hat interessiert es reichlich wenig ob es Leute gibt die Computerspielsüchtig sind dem gehts ums überleben...

Ich versteh so oder so nicht warum man den Menschen alles verbietet. Alkoholverbote usw. Jeder Mensch kann doch selbst entscheiden was er sich selbst antut und was nicht. Solange er niemand anderen dadurch schaden zu fügt finde ich sollte jeder für sich selber entscheiden was er tut und was nicht. Alkohol im Straßenverkehr oder Drogen das sowas verboten wird brauchen wir nicht diskutieren dadurch gefährdet man Menschenleben. Aber was ich Spiele und was ich für Filme schaue das ist meine Sorge und das sollte man endlich verstehen...

Wenn ich den Titel von diesem Dokument schon lese: "Kölner Aufruf" das klingt wie irgend ne Revolutionäre Organisation zu Hitlers Zeiten. Er lebt iwie in der falschen Zeit. 

Anstatt sich zu beschweren das die Kinder nichts zu tun haben und deswegen ihre langeweile in Computerspielen vertreiben. Und ihnen dann diese Verbieten will sollte man einfach den Kindern alternativen bieten und nicht sachen verbieten...

Naja genug gelabert jetzt eben Auto umbasteln fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiandria (7. Februar 2009)

Ich denke mal, dass wenn das Spiel ab 18 gemacht werden sollte, Blizzard die ganzen "brutalen" Quests entfernt.


----------



## Zodttd (7. Februar 2009)

jetz ma hier bitte kein mimi die können uns nicht verbieten auf englischen servern zu spielen und da wir ja hofentlich alle englisch können und als derbste suchtig sowieso alle qs auswendig kennen wird das für uns ja wohl nur vorteile hben (mehr spieler aufm server)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peithon (7. Februar 2009)

Ich muss Herrn Pfeifer zustimmen. Aber ich würde diese Überprüfung auf sämtliche MMORPGs ausweiten, auch Warhammer und Lotro. Ein 12-jähriger Übersieht sicher nicht die Langzeitfolgen, wenn er z. B. keine englischen Vokabeln lernt und sich stattdessen lieber vor die Kiste hockt.

Die Eltern stehen im Grunde auch ratlos da. Sie kennen sich mit dem Medium PC/Internet einfach zu wenig aus, um darüber wirklich urteilen zu können. Deshalb ist es gut, dass sich Experten, wie Herr Pfeifer damit sachlich und kritisch auseinandersetzen. Mitzushi hat hier im Grunde auch einen sehr sachlichen Beitrag dazugegeben. Leider gibt es einen Medienunterricht in der Regel nicht. Durch das Internet kommt man sehr einfach an Dinge, die ein Kind nicht ausreichend beurteilen und das dessen Entwicklung negativ beeinflussen kann, z. B. Pornographie oder rechtsradikale Videos auf youtube.

Diese Aussage: "Mein Kind muss selber entscheiden, was richtig für es ist.", kann ich wirklich nicht gelten lassen. In diesem Bereich stimme ich mit Quax und Draco1985 überein. 

Eltern könnten natürlich ihren Kindern die Spiele besorgen, aber damit würden sie sich strafbar machen.


----------



## Pneo (7. Februar 2009)

ein kind geht mit seiner mama in mediamarkt.. "schau mama, da wow.. darf ich es haben?" mama schaut auf die altersfreigabe.. hmm, auch für kinder geeignet... "ok, hir hast du es".

 ich finde es aber falsch, da wow wie alkochol suchtgefärdent ist, also ab mindestens 16 jahre!!! und eltern können es nicht wissen, da sie das spiel nicht kennen. oder zumindest gross auf der verpackung (wie bei den zigareten) drauf aufmerksam machen.


----------



## The Future (7. Februar 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Ich muss Herrn Pfeifer zustimmen. Aber ich würde diese Überprüfung auf sämtliche MMORPGs ausweiten, auch Warhammer und Lotro. Ein 12-jähriger Übersieht sicher nicht die Langzeitfolgen, wenn er z. B. keine englischen Vokabeln lernt und sich stattdessen lieber vor die Kiste hockt.
> 
> Die Eltern stehen im Grunde auch ratlos da. Sie kennen sich mit dem Medium PC/Internet einfach zu wenig aus, um darüber wirklich urteilen zu können. Deshalb ist es gut, dass sich Experten, wie Herr Pfeifer damit sachlich und kritisch auseinandersetzen. Mitzushi hat hier im Grunde auch einen sehr sachlichen Beitrag dazugegeben. Leider gibt es einen Medienunterricht in der Regel nicht. Durch das Internet kommt man sehr einfach an Dinge, die ein Kind nicht ausreichend beurteilen und das dessen Entwicklung negativ beeinflussen kann, z. B. Pornographie oder rechtsradikale Videos auf youtube.
> 
> ...


haha gerade zu kommisch da wiedersprichst du dich selbst:
 du schreibst das die erwachsenen für ihr Kind entscheiden sollen und sagst dann das die Erwachsenen sich damit garnicht auskennen

zudem würde ich meiner Mutter was erzählen wenn sie mir sagt das ich Angst zustände bei manchen spiele bekomme und ich aber selber merke das es nicht so ist.

wie sollen die Eltern denn wissen was ihr Kind mag und was es verträgt wenn die Eltern sagen nein du lügst du magst das nicht und das Kind aber sagt doch mama das ist mein Lieblings spiel

na fällt dir was auf das geht nicht.

und du glaubst doch wirklich nicht das Pfeifer sich mit spielen beschäftigt der hört das auch nur und die Befragten Kinder bekommen Geld fürs mitmachen.

wenn sie sagen das es nicht brutal wäre wird die Stimme halt nicht gewertet weil das Kind anscheinend wahrnemungs störungen hat und es nicht mehr mitbekommt um die "warheit" zu erkennen.


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (7. Februar 2009)

Hmm hier ist auch der ein oder andere "Professor" unterwegs...
Ich habe mit 8 Jahren in GTA II aus Fun alle mit dem Flammenwerfer angezündet und Autos in die Luft gesprengt, habe (werde jetzt bald 15) sämtliche Psycho Filme wie SAW, Hostel usw gesehen, spiele WoW seit ca 2,5 Jahren und ich würde nicht sagen, dass meine Psyche geschädigt wurde...
Ich bin auf einem Gymnasium (9.Klasse), habe einen 2,0 Schnitt, ne Freundin, ein RL usw...
Man sollte einfach eine so eine Art geistige Bewertung ins Spiel einfügen... einer aus meiner Gilde (zum Glück geleavt..) ist 19 Jahre und ich habe noch nie so eine primitive und hohle Gestalt gesehen... der redet wie der letzte Asoziale und lästert über seine Frau, Kinder und flamt die GANZE Zeit..
Jetzt kommen bestimmt wieder irgendwelche 30-Jährigen Zustimmer die meinen, dass dieser Professor Recht hat... in der heutigen Zeit sehen sich 95% der Jugendlichen Filme an, die nicht für ihr Alter bestimmt sind..
In vielen osteuropäischen Staaten gibts es soetwas wie eine Altersbeschränkung gar nicht bzw es wird nicht beachtet und von dort hört man gar nichts von Amokläufern oder gestörten Jugendlichen..
/ready to be flamed...
MfG


----------



## MaexxDesign (7. Februar 2009)

Da wird rein gar nichts passieren.
Nach den neuen USK-Richlinien vom 1.April 2003 dürfen schon eingestufte Spiele nicht nocheinmal eine Einstufung erhalten.
Das war früher anders.
Da konnte man Spiele noch nachträglich indizieren.
Wenn ein Spiel heue eine Einstufung "ab 12" bekommt, kann es nicht nachträglich als "Keine Jugendfreigabe" eingestuft oder gar indiziert werden.
Wie eben WoW, das am 17.08.2004 eine Einstufung erhielt.

Wieviele Politiker gibt es, die unserer Generation entsprechen ?
Nahezu keine !

Die wissen einen Scheißdreck.
Die sollen sich lieber um wichtigere Dinge kümmern als um solch einen Kinderkram.


----------



## The Future (7. Februar 2009)

Pneo schrieb:


> ein kind geht mit seiner mama in mediamarkt.. "schau mama, da wow.. darf ich es haben?" mama schaut auf die altersfreigabe.. hmm, auch für kinder geeignet... "ok, hir hast du es".
> 
> ich finde es aber falsch, da wow wie alkochol suchtgefärdent ist, also ab mindestens 16 jahre!!! und eltern können es nicht wissen, da sie das spiel nicht kennen. oder zumindest gross auf der verpackung (wie bei den zigareten) drauf aufmerksam machen.


muss auf alles Suchtgefährdend stehen bei Zigareten bilden sich kleine Pflanzen im Gehirn bei Spielsucht nicht also kann man sagen das es das offiziel garnicht gibt.

oder eine andere sache und das wurde bewiesen das es süchtig macht Drogen: steht auf Drogen drauf achtung macht süchtig oder sagt der Dealer ja das würde ich an ihrer stelle nicht nehmen das macht süchtig?

dann müsste auf Tankstellen stehen achtung macht süchtig sie müssen jede woche tanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder auf Model Autos achtung es gibt verschiedene Modelle sammeln kann süchtig machen.


----------



## turageo (7. Februar 2009)

Azerother schrieb:


> Prof. Dr. Christian Pfeiffer (64) als Leiter des *"Kriminologischen Forschungsinstituts Niedersachsen e.V."* (*KFN*)



Pfeiffer... wenn ich den Namen schon wieder lese. Von dieser Adresse kommt viel Unfug und nicht nur über WoW. Naja, insgesamt sind das altbekannte Themen bei diesem "Herren" (treffendere Bezeichnungen gibt es viele, nur keine ist was für die Jugendlichen hier ^^).

mfg

edit:


> Wieviele Politiker gibt es, die unserer Generation entsprechen ?
> Nahezu keine !
> 
> Die wissen einen Scheißdreck.
> Die sollen sich lieber um wichtigere Dinge kümmern als um solch einen Kinderkram.



Naja, wenn man die Dinge auf das einschränkt, was unsere werten Herren da oben wissen, dann wirds ziemlich eng mit der Themenauswahl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (7. Februar 2009)

in der aktuellen Version [von World of Warcraft, Anm. d. Autors] Menschen getötet werden, und dann kommt die Aufforderung, Ratten zu fangen, damit diese die Körper abnagen. Es gibt Folterszenen, es werden Splitterbomben eingesetzt. Kleine Schimpansenbabys müssen gefangen und mit Elektroschocks gequält werden, damit sie ihre Mütter herbeirufen, die man dann töten muss. [&#8230;] Ich habe noch nie ein so schönes Spiel gesehen von der Ästhetik her. [&#8230;] Aber trotzdem USK 18, denn in den Wirkungen ist WoW grauenhaft destruktiv.



wenn man ein jedes MMORPG so berwerten würde wäre JEDES spiel verboten. das ist ein rollenspiel und sowas muss man nunmal für quests machen. Und das mit der destruktivität ist im auge des betrachters. ist dann kräuterkundler -> hippie und aufruf zum drogenkonsum?! also bitte


----------



## Morcan (7. Februar 2009)

iondriver schrieb:


> Wie wird "erwachsen" überhaupt definiert?
> Ist man es wenn man körperlich 18 ist?
> oder geistig 20?
> oder seelisch so alt, dass man das Universum begreift? (das Problem ist mir bekannt, ich arbeite daran ^^...)



Erwachsen definiere ich grundsätzlich ab 21, da der Körper etwa in dem Alter aufhört zu wachsen. 18 bedeutet lediglich die Volljährigkeit...



> Jedoch zeigt sich nicht nur dort, aber insbesondere im Strafrecht, dass unter 21-jährige Volljährige noch nicht in jedem Fall als Erwachsene gesehen werden, dass ihr Reifeprozess noch nicht abgeschlossen sein muss. Denn bis zur Vollendung des 21. Lebensjahres wird dort geprüft, ob sie gemäß ihrer Entwicklung noch einem Jugendlichen gleichzusetzen sind, also Jugendstrafrecht zur Anwendung kommen muss, oder ob sie bereits die Reife eines Erwachsenen besitzen, also Erwachsenenstrafrecht zur Anwendung kommen muss.



aus Wikipedia...


----------



## Shalara (7. Februar 2009)

wow ab 18 wäre längst überfällig! 
als positiver nebeneffekt könnte man dann, da 90% der analphabeten, benimmnoobies und unreifen nervensägen weg wären, hoffentlich wieder mal relaxt und ärgerfrei spielen.


----------



## Shubunki (7. Februar 2009)

Die Politik sucht immer nach Ursachen für bestimmte soziale Entwicklungen. Leider habe die meisten Amokläufer in jüngster Vergangenheit irgendein Online-game gespielt. somit sind die Onlinegames ein Faktor dafür. Hätten die Amokläufer alle regelmässig zum Frühstück Honig gegessen, gebe es sicherlich eine Untersuchung zum Thema: Wie aggressiv macht der regelmässige Honiggenuss! Von dieser Warte aus betrachtet halte ich USK 18 für wow für mehr als lächerlich. 


Aber machen wir uns doch nichts vor: Der Suchtfaktor bei wow ist extrem hoch! es ist schwierig, hier das richtige Mittelmaß zu finden und je jünger ein Spieler ist, umso schwieriger wird das für diesen Spieler. Wie solls denn auch gehen?.. Alle seine Kollegen spielen wow und das Spiel beginnt automatisch in den Mittelgrund zu rücken.


----------



## Blah (7. Februar 2009)

> [...] dass die Redaktion der Onlineausgabe *Computer BILD Spiele* [...]



*hust* Typisch Bild Zeitung..

Und ich hasse diese Lügereien.. Affenbabys mit Elektroshocks angreifen, damit die Mama kommt... was für ne hirnrissige Aussage!


----------



## The Future (7. Februar 2009)

Shalara schrieb:


> wow ab 18 wäre längst überfällig!
> als positiver nebeneffekt könnte man dann, da 90% der analphabeten, benimmnoobies und unreifen nervensägen weg wären, hoffentlich wieder mal relaxt und ärgerfrei spielen.


ich bin dafür das du dann als erster weg bist denn wer noob schreibt und benimm und noob zusamm der gehört weggespert laut deiner aussage und da noob anfänger bedeutet bist du offensichtlich nicht so dermassen Intelligent.


----------



## TanaTusBRB (7. Februar 2009)

keine ahnung, ob das einer schon geschrieben hat, ABER:

Counter Strike ist NICHT mehr ab 18 jahren.
das war es damals, weil HL 1 auch ab 18 jahren war, da man aber in der mod mittlerweile das blut ausschalten kann ist es ab 16, jedenfalls darf man in dem alter schon bei offline-events zu gucken bzw. mitmachen


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. Februar 2009)

der herr professor pfeiffer hat schon jede glaubwürdigkeit verspielt und zwar nciht nur bei spielern. da kommt nichts mehr.


----------



## Keksautomat (7. Februar 2009)

Dazu fällt mir nur ein: Brot fördert die Aggresivität. Fast alle Serienkiller haben vor ihren Taten Brot gegessen, verbietet Brot !
http://www.verbietetbrot.de/


----------



## Blah (7. Februar 2009)

lexaone schrieb:


> bei filmen mach ich das auch bei fast JEDEM film...
> 
> achja hab grad noch was interessantes zu dem thema gefunden:
> 
> ...



http://www.schnittberichte.com/news.php?ID=1214

wasn jetzt krass dran? -.-

(Wer den Text in Google eingibt kriegt eh den Link...)


----------



## Blah (7. Februar 2009)

Shalara schrieb:


> wow ab 18 wäre längst überfällig!
> als positiver nebeneffekt könnte man dann, da 90% der analphabeten, benimmnoobies und unreifen nervensägen weg wären, hoffentlich wieder mal relaxt und ärgerfrei spielen.



In AoC (was ab 18 ist) dachte man auch, die ganzen Kiddies kämen da nicht rein. Es war im Endeffekt genau so schlimm wie in WoW. Killst du jemand in AoC wurdest du herbe verbal beleidigt und im Allgemeinekanal verspottet.


----------



## jemiel (7. Februar 2009)

USK Einstufung 16/18 halte ich für Unwahrscheinlich.

Von www.usk.de  

Freigegeben ab 12 Jahren gemäß § 14 JuSchG.
Kampfbetonte Grundmuster in der Lösung von Spielaufgaben. *Zum Beispiel setzen die Spielkonzepte* auf Technikfaszination (historische Militärgerätschaft oder Science-Fiction-Welt) *oder auch auf die Motivation, tapfere Rollen in komplexen Sagen und Mythenwelten zu spielen. *Gewalt ist nicht in alltagsrelevante Szenarien eingebunden.

Diese Kriterien werden von WoW erfüllt, deshalb denke ich nicht, dass die USK Einstaufung erneuert wird.

mfg


----------



## jemiel (7. Februar 2009)

Wenn überhaupt dann nur USK 16:

 Freigegeben ab 16 Jahren gemäß § 14 JuSchG.
Rasante bewaffnete Action,* mitunter gegen menschenähnliche Spielfiguren,* sowie Spielkonzepte, die fiktive *oder historische kriegerische Auseinandersetzungen atmosphärisch nachvollziehen lassen.* Die Inhalte lassen eine bestimmte Reife des sozialen Urteilsvermögens und die Fähigkeit zur kritischen Reflektion der interaktiven Beteiligung am Spiel erforderlich erscheinen.


----------



## abe15 (7. Februar 2009)

Azerother schrieb:


> Keine Angst.
> Obige Nachricht ist reine Fiktion.
> Zugegeben, ein pessimistisches Zukunftsbild. Eine Dystopie.
> 
> Prof. Dr. Christian Pfeiffer (64)



Da haben wirs doch. 64 ist der gute Mann der ein Videospiel verbieten will weil er keine Ahnung hat was das eigentlich ist.
Wartet noch 2 Jahre dann wird der in Rente gezwungen und wir haben Ruhe.


----------



## Koro d'oro (7. Februar 2009)

Ich denke, dass die Einstufung ab 12 Jahren genau die richtige für WoW ist. Ein wenig Gewalt ist zwar schon vorhanden, aber es ist normalerweise nicht so, dass man einfach sinnlos irgendwen umbringen muss. Vorallem, wenn man WoW mal mit anderen Spielen vergleicht, die teilweise eine Einstufung von 16 Jahren haben und bei denen genau dieses sinnlose Töten das Ziel ist. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass irgendjemand mit einem Schwert bewaffnet seine Mitmenschen angreift, nur weil er am Tag 3-4 Stunden WoW spielt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Es gibt wirklich größere Probleme, um die man sich kümmern müsste. Und wenn die Kinder WoW nicht mehr spielen dürfen, dann schalten sie den Fernseher ein und sehen weit schlimmere Dinge, nur dass diese dann real sind. Deswegen ist eine Einstufung von 18 Jahren für WoW einfach viel zu extrem. (ganz abgesehen davon, dass die wahrscheinlich sowieso keinen interessieren würde und sich niemand daran hält...)


----------



## Lumpi667 (7. Februar 2009)

Auf der einen Seite muss ich sagen hat der gute Herr Pfeiffer schon oft ziemlichen Blödsinn erzählt, auf der anderen Seite kann ich einige seiner Kritikpunkte durchaus nachvollziehen. Ich war selbst ziemlich schockiert als es sowohl im Todesritter-Auftakt als auch in den Drachenöden Quests gab die man mit nicht viel anderem außer gezielter Folter beschreiben kann. Heldenhafter Zweikampf etc. sind ja ok, aber Folter als akzeptiertes Mittel um sich seinen Zielen näher zu bringen in einem SPIEL? Nein Danke...


----------



## Gnap (7. Februar 2009)

wär doch mal ne maßnahme wow fsk 18 bäm erstmal alle kiddys vom server runter... vll gehen ja dann auch noch ein paar 18-20 jährige weil ihre "besten freunde" ja nicht mehr dürfen!!! perfekt!


----------



## Nasenfluppe (7. Februar 2009)

menschen machen computer spiele. aber computerspiele machen keine mörder oder gewalttäter.
Diese sind genau wie Computerspiele vom Menschen gemacht.
Das ist zumindest meine Meinung


----------



## Rhokan (7. Februar 2009)

> wär doch mal ne maßnahme wow fsk 18 bäm erstmal alle kiddys vom server runter... vll gehen ja dann auch noch ein paar 18-20 jährige weil ihre "besten freunde" ja nicht mehr dürfen!!! perfekt!



Wieso halte ich gerade dich für einen (geistig) 12-Jährigen..... ach ja, Satzzeichen sind keine Rudeltiere
So ein Post von jemanden mit einem grünhaarigem Gnom als Ava ist auch etwas ironisch


----------



## Ratzefatze (7. Februar 2009)

wenn wow ab 18 wär, gäbe es kaum noch allianzspieler und das unterhaltungsniveau könnte auch gehobener sein. ich bin dafür.


----------



## Pusillin (7. Februar 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> 1unterrichtseinhait=45minuten
> 
> die meisten haben 6einheiten, wenn nciht sogar 7 oder 8
> also 4,5stunden+




unsere schule hat 75 minuten stunden.
die durchschnitts anzahl an schulsrtunden beträgt 4, also 5h
manchmal auch 5 schustunden (6+h) , dafür dann aber oft nen andren tag nur 3 schulstunden


p.s.: nicht stunden und schulstunden  vertauschen


----------



## Zerleena (7. Februar 2009)

Schwachsinnig. Wird sich eh nicht durchsetzen. Was erwartet der Herr Professor denn? Vor allem gab es ja auch vorher schon Warcraft Teile, wo man die andere Fraktion (entweder Orc oder Mensch) killen musste. Achso, war ja ein Strategy Game, da ist das gesellschaftlich akzeptiert? Hat der überhaupt den Titel des Spiels gelesen "World of WAR-CRAFT" also ist doch schonmal klar dass es hier nicht so Friede Freude abgeht wie bei Hello Kitty Online. Naja, alte Leute und Spiele. Dass Politiker keine Ahnung von Onlinegames haben bzw. überhaupt vom Internet (ich sag nur: "wir haben grad das Internet ausgedruckt") ist ja klar, und grade die wollen den Durchblick mit Löffeln gefressen haben und beurteilen was gut ist und was nicht? Dann sollte man eher diese ganzen sinnlosen Zeichentrickserien wie Pokemon und Konsorten absetzen lassen. Komisch dass man sich immer nur um das offensichtliche schert und Sachen, die wirklich zur Verrohung und Verdummung beitragen, lässt man unberührt.


----------



## Pusillin (7. Februar 2009)

sinnlos kommentare abgeben, ohne vorher gelesen zu haben was bereits geschrieben wurde......
95% der beiträge könnten gespart werden, wenn ihr meinen beitrag auf seite 8 lesen würdet, die anderen 5% sind flames


----------



## Rhokan (7. Februar 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> sinnlos kommentare abgeben, ohne vorher gelesen zu haben was bereits geschrieben wurde......
> 95% der beiträge könnten gespart werden, wenn ihr meinen beitrag auf seite 8 lesen würdet, die anderen 5% sind flames



Dann wäe hier jedes Thema nicht länger als eine Seite mein lieber, außerdem müsste dein Post genauso eingeschlossen werden....


----------



## Antigonos (7. Februar 2009)

Ich bin *für* eine Erhöhung der Altersfreigabegrenze. Warum wegen der (nicht wegzuleugnenden) Gewaltdarstellungen in WoW? Wegen einiger Dialoge die so eins zu eins aus dritter Reich Lektüre übernommen sein könnten? NÖ denn dies alles ist Fiktion und wird in dieser oder abgewandelter Form von Kindern und Heranwachsenden jeden Tag konsumiert. Egal ob Dragonball, Simpsons oder South Park Gewaltdarstellungen gehören (nur feststellend nicht wertend) zum festen Bestandteil des Lebens eines Kindes/eines Heranwachsenden und es wird überall vorausgesetzt das Kinder den Unterschied von Fiktion und Realität erkennen. Würde WoW aus diesem Grunde auf eine Altersfreigabe von 16 oder 18 hochgestuft müßte dies mit nahzu allen Comics, Cartoons oder Kinderfilmen ganz zu schweigen von den bereits von einem Vorposter angesprochenen Märchen geschehen.
ABER es liegt meines erachtens durchaus eine Jugendgefärdung mangels Vernachlässigung der Erziehungspflich Blizzards vor. Nun werden viele schreien AHHHHH welche Erziehungspflicht.... Nun vielleicht ist das Wort ja falsch gewält aber ein Massenmedium wie zB ein MMO welches von 12Mio. menschen in Deutschland, von denen XXX (hab die Zahl nicht parat) tausend Kinder oder Jugendliche sind, täglich mehrere Stunden konsumiert wird hat MEINES ERACHTENS durchaus eine Bildungs-/Erziehungspflicht da bei so langen konsum auch gewisse Werte vermittelt werden. Um zu erklären was ich abseits der fiktiven Dahrstellung von Gewalt meine 2 kurze Beispiele aus WoW.

1.Die Gilde hat eine Gildenbank welche nur Sinn macht wenn eine gewisse Anzahl von Fächern eben auch allen Gildenmembern ab einem gewissen Status zugänglich sind. Letzthin in unserer Gilde-> ein Spieler war etwa 3Monate in der gilde ging in Instanzen mit und betrug sich langläufig gut so das er von der Stufe Anwärter auf Member aufstieg und so Zugang zu 2Gildenbankfächern bekam auf denen Dinge wie Rüstungssets usw lagerten die gegen ein angemessenes Entgold (welches jeder aber selber wählen konnte) entnommen werden konnte. Besagter Spieler entnahm daraufhin die ihm zustehenden 10Stacks ohne Gegenleistung und setzte diese ins AH wo er etwa 4k Gold damit verdiente (vielleicht auch mehr...). Ein kontaktierter GM sagte schlicht "Ja das ist halt Pech, selber Schuld wenn ihr Leuten zugriffsrechte einräumt"

2."suche vz für mungo, mats und tg vorhanden" (Pre WotLK), "hier ich kanns dir machen sw vor der bank", "k bin gleich da"...Handelsfenster auf, Mats rein gelegt, Handel abgeschlossen...der andere dreht sich frech um und geht weg mit den Mats im wert von 1k gold (i wes heute billiger aber...). Der angeschriebene GM meint nur "Tja da kann ich nichts machen, gib beim nächsten mal einfach keinem den du nicht kennst soviel"

Diese 2 Beispiele sind passiert ein mal in meiner Gilde ein mal nem guten RL Bekannten. Genau deshalb bin ich für eine Erhöhung der Altersfreigabe da dies KEINE Fiktion ist. Kinder sind sich sehr wohl bewusst das die Spieler mit denen sie agieren reale menschen sind und die hier von Blizz bzw den GM's vermittelten Werte sind: Betrug und Diebstahl ist OK und wird auch nicht bestraft.... Sry aber das kannst nicht sein und Egal wieviel Leute jetzt sagen ja toll selber schuld wenn du so abgezogen wirst weil blubb blubb...meine meinung ändert sich dadurch nicht in WoW werden definitiv falsche Werte vermittelt welche meines erachtens auf Kinder und Jugendliche und selbst auf einige Erwachsene mit labilen und unfertigen persönlichkeiten verherende Wirkungen haben können. Hierzu kommt nun noch die mit WotLK stark gestiegene Gewaltdarstellung, einzig die Tatsache der Metabotschaft das rassismus schlecht und das man Rassisten töten darf ist sehr einprägsam und gut. Ich meine damit die Virkul...mal ehrlich sind die Dialoge aus mein Kampf kopiert und modifiziert?...aber sie sind ja die bösen und werden bekämpft^^

mfg


----------



## Gilindriana (7. Februar 2009)

Ich muss sagen, ich fände es gut wenn es ab 18 werden würde. 
Hab in den letzten Tagen immer mehr Kleinkinder in Raids und TS gehabt.
Manche sogar unter 12 und da frag ich mich warum die das Spielen und wie die nen 
Char auf 80 gebracht haben!


----------



## faxij (7. Februar 2009)

"wow ab 18 wäre längst überfällig! 
als positiver nebeneffekt könnte man dann, da 90% der analphabeten, benimmnoobies und unreifen nervensägen weg wären, hoffentlich wieder mal relaxt und ärgerfrei spielen."

Hat meine absolute Zustimmung. Es gibt immer einige positive Ausnahmen, aber insgesamt waere WoW eindeutig viel besser dran ohne Minderjaehrige.

Utopisch ist das dennoch, denn dann wuerde Blizzard wohl nen nicht unbedeutenden Teil seiner Einnahmen verlieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liberiana (7. Februar 2009)

Duko schrieb:


> ja klar CS kann man ab 16 spielen weil es da ja ums gruppenspiel geht und wow soll man erst ab 18 spielen dürfen, das ich nicht lache



Hab ich auch als erstes dran gedacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gewalttätig wird man nicht nur durch Computerspiele.
Es gehören viele andere Faktoren dazu, wie zB das soziale Umfeld.

Und wenn mir die Politiker und Forscher mir Das nicht glauben, dann sollten sie morgen an allen Schulen Polizisten aufstellen, nicht dass Ich morgen im Gottesschild die Schule stürme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Februar 2009)

die diskusion geht mir am ars....
sollen besoffene politiker ihre scheisse labern und eitle selbstverliebte user sich rechtfertigen/eine neue kiddie-diskusion starten.


----------



## Schweers (7. Februar 2009)

Ich glaub manche verstehen es total falsch was der Pfeiffer uns da vermitteln will.

Er findet das Spiel ja selber grandios. Was er eigentlich nicht so gut findet das WoW mehr Stunden am Tag ausmachen als die Schule. Und ganz ehrlich: Welcher Schüler der gut WoW spielt hat nicht schon ein oder mehrere male seine Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht weil bis spät Abends geraidet wurde oder sogar mal nen Tag geschwänzt um nen Char zu leveln...(Einmal hab ichs gemacht, waren aber nur 4 Stunden XD...naja^^)

Die Gewalt ist auch so eine Sache:
Kinder lernen oft, wie man zum Ziel kommt. Sei es in der Schule oder sonst wo. Im spiel lernst du, dass töten dich zum Ziel bringt, dass find ich selber verkehrt


----------



## Ichweissnichts (7. Februar 2009)

Ich habe im Rahmen meiner Ausbildung für eine staatliche Stelle gearbeitet, die sich auch mit der Problematik von Online-Spielen für Jugendliche befasst. Es wurden Studien in Auftrag gegeben, die sich auch speziell mit WOW beschäftigt haben. Die Studien wurden Mitte 2008 ausgewertet. 
Witzig dabei war die Tatsache, dass viele der Verfasser der Studien und der Begutachter ebenfalls WOW spielten oder zumindest längere Zeit gespielt haben.
Als ich dann zur nächsten Stelle wechselte, war die Tendenz jedoch eindeutig. Es war ein umfassendes Verbot von mmorpgs und ähnlicher Spiele für Jugendliche unter 18 Jahren angedacht.

Die Frage ist halt, wie man das überhaupt umsetzen will. Wie will man einer Mutter nachweisen, dass sie unter ihrem Namen ein WOW-Account für ihren 16 jährigen Jungen angelegt hat, und nicht für sich? Da einen hinreichenden Tatverdacht für eine Strafrechtliche Verfolgung nachzuweisen ist fast unmöglich.
Ganz zu schweigen von der Frage, welche Spielearten unter das Verbot fallen sollen, und wie man neu erscheinende Spiele in dieses Muster einordnen soll. Dann stellt sich die Frage, in welches Gesetz die ganzen Regelungen eingebunden werden sollen, welche Kontrollstellen das ganze effektiv überwachen können,etc.

Bis da irgendwelche gesetzlichen Regelungen in Kraft treten können, ist gerade das 7. Add-on zu WOW 4 erschienen.


----------



## Anduriel_Shattrath (7. Februar 2009)

Azerother schrieb:


> Deutschland. Februar 2010.​​
> ...
> Prof. Dr. Christian Pfeiffer (64)


Also daß man mit 64 schon so dement sein kann... tststs. Kein Wunder, daß es in Deutschland immer weiter bergab geht, wenn solche alten Knacker in allen Machtpositionen sitzen und nur Blödsinn reden und noch mehr Blödsinn veranstalten. Und sowas nennt sich dann "Politik" oder "gesellschaftliche Elite"... Lächerlich.


----------



## Andicool (7. Februar 2009)

Kein Bock dass zu lesen. -.- Man könnt ihr eure Texte nicht mal kurz halten. Mein Leben ist zu kurz...^^
Mir egal was mit WoW passiert. Spielts ruhig weiter und tut so als obs normal ist das Spiel jeden Tag 6 Stunden zu zocken. Ist doch schön so ne eigene kleine Welt oder? ^^ Muhahaaaa


----------



## Shedanhul (7. Februar 2009)

Antigonos schrieb:


> Nun werden viele schreien AHHHHH welche Erziehungspflicht.... Nun vielleicht ist das Wort ja falsch gewält aber ein Massenmedium wie zB ein MMO welches von 12Mio. menschen in Deutschland, von denen XXX (hab die Zahl nicht parat) tausend Kinder oder Jugendliche sind, täglich mehrere Stunden konsumiert wird hat MEINES ERACHTENS durchaus eine Bildungs-/Erziehungspflicht da bei so langen konsum auch gewisse Werte vermittelt werden.



12 Millionen Menschen in Deutschland ?
Nein, weltweit.

Außerdem, die Kinder spielen nur so lange, weil die Erziehungspflicht, von den Eltern vernachlässigt wird.
Und WENN WoW ab 18 wäre, werden solche Eltern, es den Kinder auch kaufen/erlauben.
ALSO: überflüssig.


----------



## Schator (7. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube der nette Profressor würde wohl am liebsten alle Ego Shooter verbieten, wenn es schon so harmlose Fantasy Spiele schlimm findet.


----------



## Draco1985 (7. Februar 2009)

Antigonos schrieb:


> ABER es liegt meines erachtens durchaus eine Jugendgefärdung mangels Vernachlässigung der Erziehungspflich Blizzards vor. Nun werden viele schreien AHHHHH welche Erziehungspflicht.... Nun vielleicht ist das Wort ja falsch gewält aber ein Massenmedium wie zB ein MMO welches von 12Mio. menschen in Deutschland, von denen XXX (hab die Zahl nicht parat) tausend Kinder oder Jugendliche sind, täglich mehrere Stunden konsumiert wird hat MEINES ERACHTENS durchaus eine Bildungs-/Erziehungspflicht da bei so langen konsum auch gewisse Werte vermittelt werden. Um zu erklären was ich abseits der fiktiven Dahrstellung von Gewalt meine 2 kurze Beispiele aus WoW.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Diese 2 Beispiele sind passiert ein mal in meiner Gilde ein mal nem guten RL Bekannten. Genau deshalb bin ich für eine Erhöhung der Altersfreigabe da dies KEINE Fiktion ist. Kinder sind sich sehr wohl bewusst das die Spieler mit denen sie agieren reale menschen sind und die hier von Blizz bzw den GM's vermittelten Werte sind: Betrug und Diebstahl ist OK und wird auch nicht bestraft.... Sry aber das kannst nicht sein und Egal wieviel Leute jetzt sagen ja toll selber schuld wenn du so abgezogen wirst weil blubb blubb...meine meinung ändert sich dadurch nicht in WoW werden definitiv falsche Werte vermittelt welche meines erachtens auf Kinder und Jugendliche und selbst auf einige Erwachsene mit labilen und unfertigen persönlichkeiten verherende Wirkungen haben können.



Ein sehr netter und IMO auch durchdachter Beitrag, aber er hat dennoch einen Denkfehler:

Blizzard, genauso wie alle anderen Produzenten von Unterhaltungsmedien und unser werter Staat, hat keinerlei Erziehungspflicht. Die Vermittlung falscher Werte sollte durch die Erziehung von Eltern kompensiert werden und die Wertvorstellungen eines Kindes bereits gefestigt sein, bevor es solche Medien überhaupt erst in die Hand bekommt. Selbst wenn dieses Idealszenario nicht zutrifft ist es dennoch die Pflicht der Eltern, dem Kind klar zu machen was richtig und was falsch ist.

Blizzard hierfür verantwortlich zu machen bedeutet nur, dass man den Eltern einen Freibrief gibt, ihre Erziehung und Aufsichtspflicht zu vernachlässigen und die Kinder vor dem PC und/oder Fernseher zu parken, damit Mami und Papi ihre Ruhe haben.

Ich persönlich finde die Tendenz Eltern diese Pflicht abnehmen zu wollen wesentlich besorgniserregender. Denn schlussendlich sind die Eltern die letzte Kontrollinstanz bei der man davon ausgehen kann, dass sie den meisten Einfluss auf die Kinder haben. Dass es heute zunehmend anders aussieht steht auf einem anderen Blatt, aber auch das ist nur eine Verfehlung der Eltern, nicht einer Industrie oder des Staates.


----------



## The Future (7. Februar 2009)

find die ganzen Lustig die sagen WoW ab 18 ja dann sind die ganzen Kiddys weg dann müsste man euch nämmlich als erstes sperren wegen geistiger unreife mit der Intelligenz eines 9 jährigen.


----------



## Draco1985 (7. Februar 2009)

The schrieb:


> find die ganzen Lustig die sagen WoW ab 18 ja dann sind die ganzen Kiddys weg dann müsste man euch nämmlich als erstes sperren wegen geistiger unreife mit der Intelligenz eines 9 jährigen.



Auch wenn man's netter ausdrücken kann, mich wundert dass diese Fehleinschätzung immer noch so verbreitet ist. Immerhin haben wir zumindest mit AoC einen lebenden (sterbenden? Was weiß ich...) Beweis dafür, dass eine Altersbegrenzung nicht vor Idioten schützt. Und die CS-Community war auch dafür berüchtigt, trotz der eingeführten Altersbegrenzung hauptsächlich aus "Kiddies" zu bestehen.

Liegt meiner Meinung daran, dass auch ältere Spieler meinen sich alles herausnehmen zu können was schlechtes Benehmen angeht.

Also: Hört auf mit Pauschalverurteilungen von nicht Volljährigen und fangt damit an, die abzustrafen, die sich wirklich mies verhalten. Egal wie alt die sind.

Ich weiß, das war etwas OT, aber das musste IMO mal gesagt werden.


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. Februar 2009)

Shedanhul schrieb:


> 12 Millionen Menschen in Deutschland ?
> Nein, weltweit.
> 
> Außerdem, die Kinder spielen nur so lange, weil die Erziehungspflicht, von den Eltern vernachlässigt wird.
> ...



100% /sign

Wenn Kinder süchtig werden, Schule vernachlässigen oder isolierte Einzelgänger werden liegt entweder ein psychischer Schaden vor oder die Eltern haben was bei der Erziehung verbockt.


----------



## Antigonos (7. Februar 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Blizzard, genauso wie alle anderen Produzenten von Unterhaltungsmedien und unser werter Staat, hat keinerlei Erziehungspflicht. Die Vermittlung falscher Werte sollte durch die Erziehung von Eltern kompensiert werden und die Wertvorstellungen eines Kindes bereits gefestigt sein,...



Hmmm gut Erziehungspflich ist wie ich schon schrieb ein etwas unglücklich gewähltes Wort, nennen wir es Aufsichtspflicht...und diese hat Blizzard schon genau wie jedes Massenmedium bzw. jeder der einen "Raum" zur verfügung stellt und betreibt an dem Menschen zusammen kommen. Wenn man einen Club/Disco... betreibt hat man zB die Aufsichtspflicht dafür zu sorge zu tragen ,das innerhalb des Clubs keine Drogen verkauft werden oder andere gesetzwiedrige Dinge geschehen. Nun eben jene Aufsichtspflich hat auch Blizzard und kommt dem ja auch zum Teil sehr gewissenhat nach zB wenn es um sexistische/pornographische/rassistische A)Charnamen oder Posts in Channels geht sind die GM's mit Accountbanns sehr flink...positiv, wenn es aber um Diebstahl(wennauch nur virtueller Diebstahl von virtuellen Gütern) oder Betrug geht dann kommt keine Reaktion. Hierdurch WERDEN aber nun mal werte vermittelt ob man will oder nicht (vgl. behavioristische psychologische Studien bezüglich des Lehrnverhaltens und Belohnungssystems).
Ja Draco in einer perfekten Welt sind die Wertvorstellungen der Kinder die bsp. WoW spielen gefestigt, in einer perfekten Welt beaufsichtigen Eltern ihre Kinder die natürlich auch nur eine gewisse Zeit täglich spielen und so eben User und nich Konsumenten sind, in einer perfekten Welt gibt es auch keine Alkoholiker, Massenmörder, Kriege... Leider ist in unserer NICHT perfekten Welt all dies nicht gegeben. Kann man Blizz (oder andere betreiber von Massenmedien) für die von ihm vermittelten Wert- und Moralvorstellungen in Pflicht nehmen? Nun gesetzlich sicher nicht über den Rahmen der eben genannten Aufsichtspflicht hinaus und genau dies ist ja der Grund warum ich für eine Erhöhung der Altersfreigabegrenze bin.

mfG

Edit:


M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Wenn Kinder süchtig werden, Schule vernachlässigen oder isolierte Einzelgänger werden liegt entweder ein psychischer Schaden vor oder die Eltern haben was bei der Erziehung verbockt.


Das ist aus Suchttheoretischer Forschung zwar völliger Blödsinn aber trotzdem... Vor diesem Hintergedanken könnte man ja dann auch sämtliche Drogen beginnend bei Hasch bis hin zu Heroin/Crak freigeben... Zumal ich von Sucht nie sprach sondern nur von Wertevermittlung und damit verbunden Fehlentwicklung.


----------



## The Future (7. Februar 2009)

glaubst das sich die leute die du genau raushaben willst nicht genau die sind die weiter spielen würden und mami es noch toll findet und nicht weiss was ihr Kind da aber so alles treibt.


----------



## Draco1985 (7. Februar 2009)

Antigonos schrieb:


> Hmmm gut Erziehungspflich ist wie ich schon schrieb ein etwas unglücklich gewähltes Wort, nennen wir es Aufsichtspflicht...und diese hat Blizzard schon genau wie jedes Massenmedium bzw. jeder der einen "Raum" zur verfügung stellt und betreibt an dem Menschen zusammen kommen. Wenn man einen Club/Disco... betreibt hat man zB die Aufsichtspflicht dafür zu sorge zu tragen ,das innerhalb des Clubs keine Drogen verkauft werden oder andere gesetzwiedrige Dinge geschehen. Nun eben jene Aufsichtspflich hat auch Blizzard und kommt dem ja auch zum Teil sehr gewissenhat nach zB wenn es um sexistische/pornographische/rassistische A)Charnamen oder Posts in Channels geht sind die GM's mit Accountbanns sehr flink...positiv, wenn es aber um Diebstahl(wennauch nur virtueller Diebstahl von virtuellen Gütern) oder Betrug geht dann kommt keine Reaktion. Hierdurch WERDEN aber nun mal werte vermittelt ob man will oder nicht (vgl. behavioristische psychologische Studien bezüglich des Lehrnverhaltens und Belohnungssystems).



Dass Blizzard sich an Dingen wie sexuell anstößigen oder auch z.B. rechtsradikalen Namen stört, hat eher was mit der Paranoidität unserer sogenannten Jugendschützer in Bezug auf solche Dinge zu tun, nicht weil denen selbst irgendeine Moral am Herzen liegt. Was den Rest angeht ist WoW eine sich selbst regulierende virtuelle Gesellschaft, in gewisser Weise nicht so weitweg von der realen. Allerdings existieren zwei gravierende Unterschiede, die das Verfolgen solcher Dinge effektiv ad absurdum führen:

1.) Jeder Verlust durch Ingame-Betrug ist ein rein virtueller Schaden. Es ist noch nichtmal geklärt, ob eine virtuelle "Straftat" überhaupt als eine solche angesehen werden kann. Die Beschwerde über "virtuellen Diebstahl" hat denselben Wert wie eine Beschwerde über den Diebstahl von Monopoly-Spielgeld. Zudem kommt bei vielen solchen Taten der Aspekt der groben Fahrlässigkeit seitens des Bestohlenen hinzu, was auch in deinen Beispielen weiter oben schön anklingt. Und hier kommt Punkt Nummer zwei ins Spiel:

2.) Das Internet ist (wie ich weiter oben schon einmal angemerkt habe) ein anonymer Raum, in dem Konsequenzen für unehrenhafte Handlungsweisen kaum bis gar nicht zu fürchten sind. Und nachweislich verhalten sich Spieler online komplett anders, als in ihrem wahren Leben. Jemand der online anderen Erzquellen vor der Nase wegschnappt oder Gildenbanken ausräumt, würde mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit niemals das Bankkonto eines anderen plündern wollen. Was die oben genannte Fahrlässigkeit angeht muss ich dem GM Recht geben: Allgemein neigen Leute online viel eher dazu völlig Unbekannten zu vertrauen und ihnen Dinge anzuvertrauen, die sie einem Fremden im RL niemals anvertrauen würden. Wie zum Beispiel den Zugriff auf die gemeinsame Bank, bzw. das Konto eines Vereins, um eine RL-Analogie zu Rate zu ziehen.

Setzt man beides zusammen, erkennt man das System hinter Blizzards Position mehr als deutlich:

- Verluste durch Ingame-Betrug sind niemals unersetzbar (bedingt dadurch dass das meiste WIRKLICH wertvolle und seltene Zeug BoP ist) und werden daher als "Lehrgeld" betrachtet, das man für die Lektion "Prüfe in Zukunft sorgfältiger, wem du in Zukunft vertraust" bezahlt. Das bedeutet im Klartext, dass man grundsätzlich misstrauisch gegenüber jedem sein sollte, den man nicht lange genug kennt.
- Die Spieler sind dazu aufgerufen, derartige Fälle selbst untereinander zu regeln. Soweit ich weiß gabs das auch schonmal irgendwo schriftlich oder als Hinweis seitens eines GMs. Sprich man sollte solche groben Verstöße gegen die Verhaltensregeln selbst ahnden, indem man z.B. dafür sorgt, dass jeder im Online-Freundeskreis von der Tat erfährt. Auf die Weise kann sich ein Spieler durchaus den Ruf auf einem Server komplett ruinieren und wird zumindest zu einem Transfer gezwungen (was ihn dann im Gegensatz zur geschädigten Gilde ECHTES Geld kosten wird). Leider stelle ich fest, dass diese Methode von den Geschädigten viel zu selten oder gar nicht benutzt wird.



> Ja Draco in einer perfekten Welt sind die Wertvorstellungen der Kinder die bsp. WoW spielen gefestigt, in einer perfekten Welt beaufsichtigen Eltern ihre Kinder die natürlich auch nur eine gewisse Zeit täglich spielen und so eben User und nich Konsumenten sind, in einer perfekten Welt gibt es auch keine Alkoholiker, Massenmörder, Kriege... Leider ist in unserer NICHT perfekten Welt all dies nicht gegeben. Kann man Blizz (oder andere betreiber von Massenmedien) für die von ihm vermittelten Wert- und Moralvorstellungen in Pflicht nehmen? Nun gesetzlich sicher nicht über den Rahmen der eben genannten Aufsichtspflicht hinaus und genau dies ist ja der Grund warum ich für eine Erhöhung der Altersfreigabegrenze bin.



Mit einer "perfekten Welt" hat das absolut nichts zu tun. Eine perfekte Welt gab es nicht, gibt es nicht und wird es nie geben. Aber dass sich Eltern um ihre Kinder kümmern gab es, gibt es und wird es weiterhin geben. Indem man aber Verantwortung von den Eltern auf andere überträgt, begünstigt man dass Kinder vernachlässigt werden. Wie gesagt, ich finde die Tendenz extrem beunruhigend, dass es als "normal" empfunden wird dass Eltern sich nicht dafür zuständig fühlen was ihre Kinder den ganzen Tag treiben. Wozu sind sie denn Eltern? damit sie Kindergeld kassieren können? Ich möchte hier nicht pauschal allen Eltern vors emotionale Schienbein treten, aber manchmal hab ich wirklich diesen Eindruck. Dass Eltern ihre Kinder beaufsichtigen und ihnen die richtigen Werte vermitteln ist ihre gottverdammte PFLICHT und kein Luxus.

Blizzard oder anderen Firmen die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben wenn die Eltern versagt haben mag zwar bequem sein, aber das ist genau derselbe Bockmist wie die Diskussion um die "Killerspiele". Auch da sind die Eltern vielfach die Schuldtragenden, nicht die Industrie.


----------



## Rainar93 (7. Februar 2009)

Ich denke WoW wird so bleiben wie es ist,
da bei WoW doch auch nur wie bei Ego-Shootern
versucht wird soetwas als generell schlecht zu machen,
um von den Fehlern von manchen Eltern abzulenken.
Persönlich denke ich auch eine nachträgliche erhöhung der USK 
auf 16 Jahre wäre angebracht.
Außerdem ist das, was die deutsche Regierung falsch macht, auf die 
körperliche Reife zu achten anstatt auf die psychische.
Aber vom Alter darauf zu schießen das man keine Ahnung von 
Videospielen hat ist falsch.
Mein Vater (50) spielt auch PC.
Zwar nicht regelmäßig, aber wenn er nichts zu tuen hat oder ihm 
langweilig ist.
Er spielt zwar kein WoW, aber WAR zurzeit und Crysis, sowie Crysis Warhead,
Battlefield 2142 und Fallout 3 je nach dem wozu er lust hat.

MfG
Rainar93


----------



## Mesmeras (7. Februar 2009)

Mein Vater kennt Herrn Dr. Pfeiffer persönlich und hat sich sogar meinetwegen mit ihm angelegt.
Es stimmt wohl dass er am Anfang seiner "Hetze" nicht sonderlich Ahnung hatte aber er ist euch heutzutage allen in punkto Argumente und Rhetorik meilenweit überlegen. Ihr könntet eine offene Diskussion einfach nicht gewinnen.

Wir selbst wissen natürlich, was für ein Quatsch das ist. Allein schon weil die USK (nebenbei SELBSTkontrolle) wirklich eine der härtesten Kontrollen weltweit ist. Wenn man an die vielen Spiele, Lieder und Filme denkt, die komplett auf dem Index gelandet sind. Aber es kommt gut an! Nur nebenbei wir haben dieses 16 (SECHSZEHN) Wahlen in Deutschland, davon 8 Kommunalwahlen, wo das natürlich ein Thema sein kann/wird.

JETZT zu "hetzen" ist also effektiver wie niemals sonst. Und ich war heut erst auf dem ESports-Event der ABF in Hannover... Und einer der "Sponsoren" des Ausrichters Entertainment Convention ist die "Bundesprüfstelle für jugendgefährdende Medien".

Naja ich bin auch erst 14 und geh jetzt erstmal wieder spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG
Mesmeras


----------



## Aschenbringer Blazer (7. Februar 2009)

lol wow ab 18 omg das kriegen die doch niemals hin .. blizzard muss das erst bestäigen oder sowas.. oder nicht?


----------



## löööy (7. Februar 2009)

meiner meinung kann sich blizz dass nicht leisten. Ich weiß nicht wie viele aber ca 50% der spieler sind unter 18. Sowas könnten sie nicht durchsetzen, möglicherweiße würde blizz au vor gericht ziehen recht bekommen


----------



## Mesmeras (7. Februar 2009)

Aschenbringer schrieb:


> lol wow ab 18 omg das kriegen die doch niemals hin .. blizzard muss das erst bestäigen oder sowas.. oder nicht?




"Selbstkontrolle" heißt zwar dass es freiwillig ist, aber wer sich nicht freiwillig meldet wird nicht für den Markt freigemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...
Aber eine erneute Kontrolle kann entweder aus freien Stücken gemacht werden (Prestige: "Wenn schon, denn schon") oder aber per Gerichtsbeschluss (wie alles in Deutschland) erzwungen werden...

Aber unwahrscheinlich bleibts trotzdem


MfG
Mesmeras


----------



## The Future (8. Februar 2009)

Mesmeras schrieb:


> "Selbstkontrolle" heißt zwar dass es freiwillig ist, aber wer sich nicht freiwillig meldet wird nicht für den Markt freigemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


und selbst wenn ein Gericht es beschließt können die es wieder ab 12 machen da man ja nur eine erneute Prüfung verlangen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antigonos (8. Februar 2009)

- Davon das Eltern deren Kinder WoW spielen sich nicht um diese kümmern habe ich nichts gesagt und wollte dies an für sich in dieser Form auch nicht andeuten ABER es ist klar das Eltern eben auch nicht die ganze Zeit neben einem Kind sitzen und ihm genau auf die Finger sehen und es ist Fakt das viele Kinder nun mal sehr lange WoW spielen.
- ob der entstehende Schaden echt oder virtuell ist, ist genauso unrelevant wie die frage wie real und somit belangbar die Straftat ist. Nach dem lerntheoretischen Ansatz wird eine einmal erfolgreich erlernte Strategie welche via Belohnungssystem konditioniert ist im späteren verlauf globalisiert und dann auch auf andere Situationen übertragen. Natürlich MUSS soetwas nicht passieren, es geht darum dass es passieren kann. Filme mit deutlichen gewaltdarstellungen zB werden auch nicht verboten/altersmäßig eingeschränkt weil sofort jeder der diese sieht zum verroht und zum Gewaltverbrecher wird... aber es besteht die Möglichkeit dazu (halbherzige Alterseinschränkungen bei CS finde ich unverständlich).
- Wenn ich Deine Gedankengänge weiter ausbauen würde, wäre jede Form von Altersfreigabe sinnlos Draco, es ist dann unwichtig weil ja die Eltern alles regeln... Noch weiter Gedacht würde dies allerdings jede Form von Reglementierung überflüssig machen denn da ja die Eltern den Kindern bereits die richtigen Werte vermittelt haben wissen diese Kinder auch irgendwann als Erwachsene wie sie sich zu benehmen hätten^^ Grundsätzlich hast Du und natürlich recht es ist Pflicht der Eltern ihr Kinder zu erziehen und diese Pflicht darf nicht auf andere abgewälzt werden aber nichts desto weniger... 

Nun ja ich habe meine Du Deine Meinung. Menschen sind glücklicherweise verschieden. Ich denke man kann zwei Meinungen durchaus als gleichberechtigt im Raum stehen lassen jede für sich aus der jeweiligen Anschauung herraus richtig ausserdem verstehe ich eine Diskusion eben als Austausch und Abgleich verschiedener Meinungen ohne den Anspruch missionieren zu wollen.

in diesem Sinne mfG


----------



## Randy Orton (8. Februar 2009)

Ulikjin schrieb:


> Zitat Pfeiffer:
> "[...] Die von mir genannten Zahlen stammen aus einer Untersuchung mit 45.000 Jugendlichen, von denen ein Drittel auch zu WoW befragt wurde."



45.000 Jugendliche, davon ein Drittel sind grade mal 15.000...und das will er direkt auf alle Jugendlichen übertragen? Ich denke die Bundesrepublik hat doch mehr als 15.000 WoW-spielende Jugendliche..Also bitte Herr Pfeiffer, wenn sie schon was erreichen wollen müssen sie auch die Masse befragen und nicht nur einen teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Randy


----------



## busaku (8. Februar 2009)

Joey_Thefirst schrieb:


> Vollkommener Schwachsinn...
> Man schaue sich erst einmal die Grafik Art von WoW an und entscheide DANN welche Alterseinschränkung man durchsetzen will. Da ist Playmobil der Realität näher als WoW vom Aussehen.



Hab den Schmu jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen.. was hängt ihr euch alle so an der Grafik auf? Entscheident ist der Spielinhalt - ich erinner mich an eine gaaaaaaaaanz alte Version von Wolfenstein.. ui ui.. 4 Pixel Figuren und man siehe da: Es war auf dem Index!

_*Neutral*_ (gehts noch auffälliger?^^) gesehen, sind die Quests teilweise doch recht heftig - da müsst ihr ehrlich sein. 

sl

Busaku


----------



## Thrungal (8. Februar 2009)

Zum ersten, von wegen "so wenig befragt, es gibt doch so viel mehr Spieler":

In der Statsitik ist eine Gruppe von 1000 Befragten representativ. Man kuckt sich da eben entsprechende Zielgruppen raus und befragt diese.

Die Wahlprognosen, die jedes mal 1 Minute nach Landtags-, Bundestagswahlen präsentiert werden, beruhen genauso auf dieser Zahl von 1000, die kurz nach Stimmabgabe befragt werden. Und komischerweise stimmt diese 1000er-Befragung um wenige Stellen nach dem Komma mit dem amtlichen Endergebnis überein.
Klar, Statistiken werden auch speziell angefertigt, um die gewünschten Ergebnisse zu "bestätigen". Andererseits: Wenn Blizz schon seit langem solchen Vorwürfen ausgesetzt sind, warum geben die Jungs nicht selbst eine Umfrage in Auftrag, die "ihre" Wünsche bestätigt?

Und ich habs vorhin schon gepostet:
In gerade diesem Thread, wo die U18er ihre geistige Reife zum WoW-Spielen beweisen wollen - Mesmeras kann man zB schön lesen und man merkt, dass er auch mal vor die Tür geht - Beiträge kommen von der Sorte:
"OMFG LOL die wolln WOW verbiddn abba das is voll kagga weil ich bin schon eh so reif und so zum spilln vom die WOW!!!!"
oder, meine Lieblingsdinger:
"Ey boah, der alte Sack sollma selber spilln und so ne kennt nicht was von WOW is derinhalt weil dasis net so aba nit wissen was aba uns sagen wolln nää!"

An Future und Compadres:
Postet lieber nix, denn durch eure Buchstabenwürfelei in einer Diskussion wird den Herren nur bestätigt, dass WoW von der Schule ablenkt und keiner lernt, sich anständig auszudrücken.

Das dürft ihr gern auf Euch übertragen:
Wenn die alten Leute, die keine Ahnung vom Spiel haben - einfach mal Fresse halten sollen.....
was soll man dann Euch zurufen?
Wer keine Ahnung von deutscher Sprache hat, einfach mal.....?

Meiner Meinung nach von vielen Jugendlichen ein Aufschrei, dass sie ihr geliebtes Suchtmittel erst ab 18 wieder konsumieren dürfen.

/spam on


Edith:

Allein schon, wenn ich anstatt "aber" "aba" lese, ist mir klar, dass das nur auf Förmchenwerfen rausläuft. 
Wie sagt man da? Selfowned.


----------



## Jayla (8. Februar 2009)

Stefge schrieb:


> Edit:Schwachsinn das wird sich glaub ich nicht durchsetzen.Wenn vielleicht ab16.




Leider doch. Aber ich bin beim Text ausgestiegen als ich "Christian Pfeiffer" gelesen habe.

Der Mann ist übel drauf.

Die "empirischen Studien" die sein "Institut" vorweist, sind keine. Sie halten wissenschaftlicher Nachprüfung keine Sekunde statt. Sie werden nicht, wie wissenschaftich üblich, mit offenem Ergebnis geführt, sondern das Ergebnis steht von vornherein fest und dann werden die Befragungen entsprechend aufgebaut.

Danach kommt man _na-tür-lich_ zu dem Errgebnis, dass alle Computerspiele böse sind.

Es gibt noch ein paar weitere Kritikpunkte an Herrn Pfeiffer, z.b. die, dass er Sendungsbewusstsein hat und alle Computerspiele auf dem Index sehen möchte. Der legt da durchaus missionarischen Eifer an den Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bleib mir weg mit dem. Und sein Institut kann mich auch mal.

Die Altersfreigaben im USK sind bei weitem nicht so locker, wie Herr Pfeiffer das glauben machen möchte. Ich glaube, das mit dem Schimpansenbaby und quälen ist z.b. die Wildherzenquest im Sholazarbecken.

Und wenn man sich die Storyline mal genau anguckt, dann sieht man auch, dass genau diese "Babyfolter" nicht gutgeheißen wird und sicherlich nicht positiv dargestellt wird. Die Wildherzen sind auch nicht gerade ein besonders schlaues Volk, das zudem noch fies und gemein ist und arrogant. Was dann wiederum heißt: Wer andere quält ist dumm und gemein und hat einen an der Waffel - das ist die Botschaft, die aus der Questreihe kommt.

Aber dazu müsste man sich mit dem "Teufelszeug" ja mal beschäftigen. Und das ist ja böse.

Der gehört mundtot gemacht - auf den hören viel zuviele. Und, @TE: Bitte nicht computerbild als "Quellennachweis" nutzen. Ist  ja schlimm.


----------



## Jayla (8. Februar 2009)

Lumpi667 schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite muss ich sagen hat der gute Herr Pfeiffer schon oft ziemlichen Blödsinn erzählt, auf der anderen Seite kann ich einige seiner Kritikpunkte durchaus nachvollziehen. Ich war selbst ziemlich schockiert als es sowohl im Todesritter-Auftakt als auch in den Drachenöden Quests gab die man mit nicht viel anderem außer gezielter Folter beschreiben kann. Heldenhafter Zweikampf etc. sind ja ok, aber Folter als akzeptiertes Mittel um sich seinen Zielen näher zu bringen in einem SPIEL? Nein Danke...



HAAAAAAAAAAALT *ausbrems*

Die Folter hat aber einen realen Hintergrund. Guck dir doch mal die "Begründungen" an, wegen denen du foltern musst, um die Quest zu bestehen. Die Gründe sind exakt, aber sowas von exakt die Begründungen der amerikanischen Regierung, um das, was sie als Terroristen bezeichnen, foltern zu können. In einer Quest wird das sogar "intensive Befragung" benannt.

Und ich finde das durchaus einen sozialkritischen Ansatz. Mal bisschen mit Hirn das ganze durchzocken, es gibt noch mehr so Punkte, die das Spiel hat. "Böse" Handlungen sind eigentlich nie eingebettet in ein positives Umfeld. Es wird immer böse dargestellt.

Ich glaub, ich hör auf den Thread zu lesen...sonst fang ich noch an zu diskutieren *g*

Achja, eins noch:
Wenn wir schon mal bei "Früher gabs viel weniger Gewalt" sind, dann fragt doch mal die Eltern nach Cowboy und Indianer. Oder das Buch "Krieg der Knöpfe". Hervorragendes Kinderbuch.

Keine Gewalt? das ich nicht lache.

Es gibt eine Kurzgeschichte von Frank Herbert, in der eine Gesellschaft postuliert wird, die keine Gewalt mehr kennt. Gewalt ist geächtet. Die Folge ist, dass immer mehr zu Gewalt stilisiert wird, oder anders ausgedrückt: In einem absolut stillen Raum wird selbst das Fallen einer Nadel zu Gewalt.

Wir sind von täglicher Gewalt umgeben. Und anstatt das zu verbieten sollte man lieber hingehen und den Leuten beibringen, wie man damit umgeht.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (8. Februar 2009)

hier ein beitrag eines verärgerten wow spielers im forum einer gilde meines servers: (wort wörtlich übernommen)

////man ist ganz ruhig am questen und dann kommen 3 spasties von euch die meinen: lol 3 gegen einen gewinnen wir ganz bestimmt und ganken einen 20x weil sie so geil sind.. d....., a......, p......., ihr dreckigen scheiß schweine, ich stell euch an die wand, lass euch erschießen und reiß euch eure gedärme raus, ich scheiß auf eure gräber ihr dreckigen scheiß feigen hurensöhne FICKT EUCH, ALLIANZABSCHAUM... VERRECKT AN EURER EIGENEN SCHEISSE IHR FEIGEN KLEINEN KINDER.... im 1on1 würd ich jeden von euch in grund und boden stampfen, aber zu dritt gegen einen, ja da könnt ihr was.. feige dreckskinder////

.....wohl ein beitrag eines jugendlichen der eindeutig zu viel zeit vor seinem pc verbringt....

genau aus diesem grund bin ich für eine altersbeschränkung....... einige spieler sind geistig nicht so weit entwickelt (wie dieser forenbeitrag zeigt) und steigern sich zu tief in dieses spiel hinein.....der verfasser dieses forenbeitrags ist in meinen augen ein ?psychopat? (zumindest ein kranker freak).....deswegen sollten onlinespiele im allgemeinen nur für menschen mit einer gewissen geistigen reife zugänglich gemacht werden....

da nicht von jedem ein reifetest verlangt werden kann sollte ein mindestalter für onlinespiele festgelegt werden....also die volljährigkeit.

wow ab 18?...ich bin dafür! nicht wegen der gewalt in diesem spiel, sondern um zu verhindern dass jugendliche die sich noch in der entwicklung befinden zu schützen. es kann nicht sein dass ein 15 jähriger täglich viele stunden in einem onliespiel verbringt..... meiner meinung nach schadet dies der geistigen und auch der körperlichen entwicklung.


----------



## Amor/Wolli (8. Februar 2009)

schade....


----------



## Jayla (8. Februar 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> da nicht von jedem ein reifetest verlangt werden kann sollte ein mindestalter für onlinespiele festgelegt werden....also die volljährigkeit.
> 
> wow ab 18?...ich bin dafür! nicht wegen der gewalt in diesem spiel, sondern um zu verhindern dass jugendliche die sich noch in der entwicklung befinden zu schützen. es kann nicht sein dass ein 15 jähriger täglich viele stunden in einem onliespiel verbringt..... meiner meinung nach schadet dies der geistigen und auch der körperlichen entwicklung.



Naja, wer ist denn für die Entwicklung dieses Jugendlichen in erster Linie verantwortlich? Der Gesetzgeber oder die Eltern?

Ich hab eine 3jährige Nichte. Und meine Schwester achtet sehr fein darauf, dass bestimmte Ausdrucksweisen einfach nicht genutzt werden. Wenn ein Jugendlicher so quatscht sollte man sich die Eltern mal genauer angucken. Und sein Umfeld.

Ansonsten: Nur weil jemand seiner Wut Luft macht, heißt das noch sehr lange nicht, dass er dann auch hingeht und das auch tut. Wie oft hab ich schon hier gesessen und jemanden in Grund und Boden verflucht. Aber das heißt noch lange nicht, dass ic mir ne Pumpgun nehme und denjenigen umhaue.

Es wird allgemein immer sofort nach gesetzlicher Regelung bei Dingen gebrüllt, die man mit ein wenig gesundem Menschenverstand durchaus regeln kann. Und unsere Politiker springen ja auch immer schön auf den Zug auf.

Das Ergebnis ist eine Welt, die immer enger wird und letztlich keinen Raum mehr zum Leben läßt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rehhaile (8. Februar 2009)

Ich möchte hier etwas Grundsätzliches darstellen bezüglich der FSK von Gewaltspielen wie WoW, da ich selbst in diesem Bereich arbeite.
Nachvollziehbar sind Reaktionen einiger Forenuser bezüglich einer Neueinstufung von Gewaltspielen. Allerdings scheint vielen nicht klar, was der Sinn der FSK ist. Deshalb möchte ich das kurz darlegen.

Sinn des Jugendschutzes ist es, eine Gefährdung der Entwicklung von Kindern und Jugendlichen oder ihrer Erziehung zu einer eigenverantwortlichen  und gemeinschaftsfähigen Persönlichkeit zu verhindern. Das Erziehungsziel folgt den mit dem Grundgesetz übereinstimmenden pädagogischen Erkenntnissenund Wertmaßstäben, über die in der Gesellschaft Einigkeit besteht.

Speziell bei Gewaltspielen gilt als Jugendgefährdend:

1. Wenn Gewalt als vorrangiges oder einziges Konfliktlösungsmittel präsentiert wird. (So müssten gewalttätige Questinhalte alternative Lösungen bieten.)
2. die  Anwendung von Gewalt im Namen des Gesetzes oder im Dienst einer angeblich guten Sache wird als völlig selbstverständlich und üblich dargestellt. ( Wieder fehlt der Alternativinhalt in den meisten Questgebieten. Das Lösen einer Aufgabe ist nur durch Töten von anderen Wesen, teilweise durch Folterungen etc. möglich)
3. Der Spielinhalt Selbstjustiz als einziges probates Mittel zur Durchsetzung der vermeintlichen Gerechtigkeit nahe liegt. ( Es gibt Aufgaben im Spiel, die explizit zur Lösung einer Problematik nur die Ausrottung ganzer Dörfer und Stämme vorsehen.)
4. Gewalt als Mittel zum Lustgewinn oder zur Steigerung des sozialen Ansehen positiv dargestellt wird. (Da brauch ich wohl nichts zu sagen..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5. wenn grausame oder sonst unmenschliche Gewalttätigkeit gegen Menschen oder menschenähnliche Wesen in einer Art geschildert oder dargestellt  werden, die eine Verherrlichung oder Verharmlosung solcher Gewalttätigkeiten ausdrückt.
6. Wenn der Inhalt offensichtlich geeignet ist, die Entwicklung von Kindern und Jugendlichen oder ihre Erziehung zu einer selbstverantwortlichen und gemeinschaftsfähigen Persönlichkeit schwer gefährden.

Bei der Betrachtung über die Richtigkeit des Jugendschutzes ist aber vor allem auf die Gesamtheit der Jugendlichen abzustellen. Sicherlich gibt es Jugendliche, welche in der Weise *verroht* sind, das der Gewaltinhalt dieses Spiels bei ihnen keine Konflikte auslöst.
Aber es gibt auch das 12 Jährige Mädchen oder den 13 Jährigen Jungen, für den dieses Spiel eine psychische Belastung darstellt, wenn er andere töten oder quälen soll, die er ganz putzig findet. Oder wenn er oder sie grundlos von anderen Spielern getötet wird. Diese Kinder gilt es zu schützen, (wie auch im eigentlichen Sinne die *Verrohten*), zudem sie wohl eine Mehrheit bilden dürften. 
Argumente, die hier auch schon fielen, bezüglich des in der Studie genannten Beispieles über das Quälen der Affen, zeigt eigentlich schon sehr schön das verfehlte Bildungsziel. Zitat: "Die Affen bekommen doch nur einen Schlag auf den Hintern bevor ich ihre Mutter töten soll, anstatt Elektroschocks. "
Abgesehen davon, das schlagen auf den Hintern Gewalt ist, ist dem Autor wohl nicht aufgefallen, das er einer Familie die Mutter nimmt, und dass das in der Aufgabe als positiver Erfolg gewertet wird.


----------



## Mesmeras (8. Februar 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> hier ein beitrag eines verärgerten wow spielers im forum einer gilde meines servers: (wort wörtlich übernommen)
> 
> ////man ist ganz ruhig am questen und dann kommen 3 spasties von euch die meinen: lol 3 gegen einen gewinnen wir ganz bestimmt und ganken einen 20x weil sie so geil sind.. d....., a......, p......., ihr dreckigen scheiß schweine, ich stell euch an die wand, lass euch erschießen und reiß euch eure gedärme raus, ich scheiß auf eure gräber ihr dreckigen scheiß feigen hurensöhne FICKT EUCH, ALLIANZABSCHAUM... VERRECKT AN EURER EIGENEN SCHEISSE IHR FEIGEN KLEINEN KINDER.... im 1on1 würd ich jeden von euch in grund und boden stampfen, aber zu dritt gegen einen, ja da könnt ihr was.. feige dreckskinder////
> 
> ...




Naja aber mit deinem zitierten Text hast du gleich den Vorschlaghammer rausgeholt. DAS ist eine Extreme. Über die Auswirkungen die WoW auf die Entwicklung von SO jemandem hat, lässt sich sicher streiten... Ich denke da liegt noch mehr als die evtl. WoW-Sucht im Argen.

WoW macht nicht asozial, verroht nicht, macht nicht aggressiv. Es ist einfach nur ein Ventil das evtl. in die falsche Richtung gelegt ist.

Und ich spiele ziemlich viel (seeeehr viel) und bin trotzdem am Wochenende jeden Abend/Nacht weg und was meinst du was mir mehr Probleme macht?

Gibt da auch schöne Foren in denen verzweifelte Eltern sich über den WoW-Konsum von Jugendlichen im Allgemeinen und 10-14 Jährigen im Besonderen ausweinen...
Aber WoW ist wie Modellbau, bis auf die Tatsache dass Modellbau mehr kostet.


MfG
Mesmeras (der übrigens grad "Unbewaffnet" auf 400 gebracht hat *gähn*)


----------



## Jayla (8. Februar 2009)

Rehhaile schrieb:


> Bei der Betrachtung über die Richtigkeit des Jugendschutzes ist aber vor allem auf die Gesamtheit der Jugendlichen abzustellen. Sicherlich gibt es Jugendliche, welche in der Weise *verroht* sind, das der Gewaltinhalt dieses Spiels bei ihnen keine Konflikte auslösen.
> Aber es gibt auch das 12 Jährige Mädchen oder den 13 Jährigen Jungen, für den dieses Spiel eine psychische Belastung darstellt, wenn er andere töten oder quälen soll, die er ganz putzig findet. Oder wenn er oder sie grundlos von anderen Spielern getötet wird. Diese Kinder gilt es zu schützen, (wie auch im eigentlichen Sinne die *Verrohten*), zudem sie wohl eine Mehrheit bilden dürften.
> Argumente, die hier auch schon fielen, bezüglich des in der Studie genannten Beispieles über das Quälen der Affen, zeigt eigentlich schon sehr schön das verfehlte Bildungsziel. Zitat: "Die Affen bekommen doch nur einen Schlag auf den Hintern bevor ich ihre Mutter töten soll, anstatt Elektroschocks. "
> Abgesehen davon, das schlagen auf den Hintern Gewalt ist, ist dem Autor wohl nicht aufgefallen, das er einer Familie die Mutter nimmt, und dass das in der Aufgabe als positiver Erfolg gewertet wird.



Danke. Da kommt dann der Schutzgedanke voll zum Tragen. Und ist auch zu befürworten. Übrigens: Die aufgabe im Sholazarbecken, die hier explizit genannt wird, trägt über die Storyline allerdings dem negativbeispiel Rechnung.

Erstmal über die Darstellung der Wildherzen als dummes Volk, dass sich selbst als Spitze der Schöpfung ansieht und alle anderen nur als die Sklaven oder Opfer. Hier wird auch durchaus dem Rassismusgedanken Rechnung getragen.

Dann über das Ende der Questreihe. Der Erfolg ist nur vermeintlich positiv und wird im weiteren Verlauf der Reihe durchaus relativiert, indem dem Spieler gesagt wird, das es falsch ist. Und der Spieler hat die freie Entscheidung, ob er den bösen und doofen Wildherzen folgt oder den klugen und beschützerischen Orakel.

Wie man dahinkommt, sei dahingestellt. Aber Erziehung findet nicht im Onlinerollenspiel statt. Der Erziehungsgedanke bei FSK ist völlig danebengegriffen und wird auch von Herrn Pfeiffer immer wieder falsch kolportiert.

FSK ist kein Ersatz für die Erziehung zu Hause.

Das aber die von dir genannten Kinder vor den Eindrücken wie in Bioshock geschützt werden müssen, also der Behüteraspekt des FSK viel stärker zum Tragen kommen muss, steht außer Frage.

FSK wird aber häufig leider nur im ersten Fall genutzt und als allfällige Zensurmaschinerie. Die allermeisten Spieler wissen genau, was sie tun. Sie wissen, dass sie sich in einer fiktiven Umwelt bewegen und sie wissen, dass es im realen Leben keinen Bob gibt, der sie wiederbelebt, wenn sie tot sind.

Diejenigen, die das nicht (mehr) wissen, haben deutlich andere Probleme als ein Online-Rollenspiel.


----------



## Xorras (8. Februar 2009)

So.

Er möchte also eine Neu-Einstufung von _World Of WarCraft_?

Die kann er gerne haben, sollte aber darauf achten, dass die Jungs und Mädels von Blizzard(bzw. Vivendi, die kennen sich bei sowas aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )  nicht blöde sind. Desshalb laufen _World Of WarCraft_, _World Of WarCraft: The Burning Crusade_ und _World Of WarCraft: Wrath Of The Lich King_ unter eben diesen Titeln _EINZELND_ in einem gewissen Register bei den USK-Hirnies.

Das hieße, wenn sie _World Of WarCraft_ testen müssten, dann dürfte dieser Test keine Beurteilung der beiden Expansionen beinhalten.

So schmeißt er sich mit seiner eigenen Formulierung selbst in die Jauche-Grube, der gute Herr Pfeiffer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Da, hat er ein Taschentuch.

PS: Ich flame ihn nicht weil er alt ist, ich habe Respekt vor älteren Menschen. Nur... Wer keine Ahnung vom wirklichen Kontent hat... Einfach mal die ****** halten. Oder WOW einfach mal anzocken und dann aus dem Blickwinkel eines Spielers darauf schauen und merken, dass man nicht nur Aggressionen und Blutdurst aus einem Computerspiel "farmt".


----------



## Eibischzuckerl (9. Februar 2009)

lol die politiker in deutschland sind ja mal endgeil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


haben die nichts besseres zu tun?
naja andererseits is es doch net sooo schlecht wegen den ganzen bobkiddys aber wenn dann ab 16 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wir sich aber bestimmt nicht druchsetzen!


----------



## Marienkaefer (9. Februar 2009)

Irgendwie kommt man schon an das Spiel.
Als ich mit WoW angefangen hab war ich 16.. Hab mich einfach 2 Jahre älter gemacht .. Ich will doch auf meinen selbst bezahlten (meines hart erarbeiteten Geldes) Laptop spielen können wann und wie lange ich will ^^ Trotzdem kann ich mir das irgendwie nicht vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peithon (9. Februar 2009)

The schrieb:


> haha gerade zu kommisch da wiedersprichst du dich selbst:
> du schreibst das die erwachsenen für ihr Kind entscheiden sollen und sagst dann das die Erwachsenen sich damit garnicht auskennen
> 
> zudem würde ich meiner Mutter was erzählen wenn sie mir sagt das ich Angst zustände bei manchen spiele bekomme und ich aber selber merke das es nicht so ist.
> ...



Du hast es richtig erkannt, dass wir uns zur Zeit in einem Dilemma befinden. Deshalb sollte der Staat Experten für eine Beurteilung solcher Dinge heranziehen. Die Eltern kennen WoW nicht. Gewissenhafte Leute würden ein WoW-Spielen ihrer Kinder auch nur unter auflagen zulassen. Jens Nowotny würde bei seinen Kindern sofort den Stecker ziehen, wenn sie statt zum gemeinsamen Abendessen lieber an einem Raid teilnehmen wollten. 

Obwohl WoW überwiegend friedlich aussieht, stecken doch sehr brutale Inhalte dahinter (Alkopops und "kleiner Feigling" werden auch eher von Jugendlichen konsomiert). In einem Schlachtfeld z. B. muss man sich wehren, um zum Erfolg zu kommen. Man tötet etwa 40 andere Menschen und wenn man getötet wird dann schafft das schon einen gewissen Aggressionsgrad bei vielen Spielern. 
Ebenso kritisch ist das gesamte Erfolgssystem anzusehen. Herr Pfeifer hat schon Recht, wenn er sagt, dass WoW sehr glücksabhängig ist, und viele Spieler dieses Glück in gewisser Weise "erzwingen". Oft braucht man Item X oder Y, um weiterzukommen und sein nächstes "Ziel" zu erreichen. Kinder, die berechtigt davon Träumen Astronaut oder Formel-1-Pilot zu werden, geraten hier in eine Falle, dass sie nämlich durch hohen Zeiteinsatz vorne mitmischen können (Gilt ähnlich für andere Spieler). Dieser Zeiteinsatz ist im Grunde in meinen Augen das hauptsächliche Problem. Wer im früheren WoW zwei Wochen oder vielleicht schon eine nicht online war, der ist im Grunde abgehängt gewesen. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Genres, gibt es bei MMORPGs kein Spielende. Dieses muss der Spieler selber festlegen. Nur ist es die Frage, ob 12-jährige dazu in der Lage sind, wenn selbst Volljährige damit Schwierigkeiten haben. 

Im Gegensatz zum Alkohol, bei dem wir die Folgen abschätzen können, die er bei exessiven Konsum haben kann, wissen wir nicht genau, was mit diesen Kindern passiert, die täglich vier Stunden und länger vor dem PC verbringen. Uns fehlen die Erfahrungswerte. Nur sagt einem der sunde Menschenverstand schon, dass ein solcher Konsum nicht nur positive Folgen haben wird.


----------



## Scrätcher (9. Februar 2009)

Eibischzuckerl schrieb:


> lol die politiker in deutschland sind ja mal endgeil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Tagesablauf eines Politikers:

07:00 er schläft

10:00 Frühstück mit der Frau

11:00 Er geht ins Hauseigene Büro

"Hm was stell ich heute an? Ich könnte mal wieder ein bißchen Werbung für mich machen sind ja bald Wahlen!......Aber wie? Ach ja! Ich muß mich vor den Massen profilieren! Ok! Was könnt ich tun? *kramt in Statistiken* hmmmmm 70 % der Bevölkerung ist der Meinung das für die Jugend zuwenig gemacht wird.... mal sehen...... Ich könnte Vorschlagen, dass wir mehr Geld für Bildung ausgeben aber dann ist der Finanzminister wieder sauer auf mich und ich werd nicht mehr zu seinen Tagungen eingeladen, ich muß was anderes finden! Etwas das mich gut darstehen läßt ohne das meine Kollegen auf mich sauer sind! *überlegtkrampfhaft während er auf seiner WII kegelt* GENAU! Ich werde was für die Jugend tun in dem ich sie vor Computerspielen schütze!! Eureka! Das ist das Ei des Kolumbus! Die älteren Wähler beschäftigten sich eh nicht mit dem Thema und wenn ich denen sag die Spiele sind alle brutal dann ist das so! Dafür hab ich genügend Arbeitskreise ab 50ig aufwärts die mir das sofort bestätigen! Die Spielen grüne Monster, mit Äxten und Krieg und so! Das ist toll! *zockt kurz Wow an* muahahahahaha das macht Spaß! Sie werden mich hassen! Aber egal! Bis die mal zur Wahlurne kommen bin ich eh schon in Pension! *ruft seine Sekretärin* Frau Müller? Ich möchte eine Diktat aufsetzen! 

Das ging mir grad so durch den Kopf.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RoFu (9. Februar 2009)

Der Typ hatt in gewissen maße Recht, labert aber mindestens genauso viel scheiße.

Wieso wird eine Hetzjagd auf WoW gemacht, weil jugendliche schlecht in der schule sind?
Hatt doch echt nichts mit WoW oder Pc-Spielen zu tun sondern mit der scheiß Politik in DE
Am besten alles verbieten nur damit niemand merkt das ganze andere sachen schuld sind.

WoW hatt einen hohen Suchtfaktor, keine Frage!!
WoW kann agressiv machen wenn man etwas nicht erreicht!!

aber
WoW fördert die Kommunikation auch bei schüchternen Menschen
WoW fördert Teamplay und Koordination
und was mir auch bei einigen Studenten bei uns aufgefallen ist
WoW scheint anzuregen das man sich mit Mathe-formeln und Statistik beschäftigt.


----------



## Scrätcher (9. Februar 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Obwohl WoW überwiegend friedlich aussieht, stecken doch sehr brutale Inhalte dahinter (Alkopops und "kleiner Feigling" werden auch eher von Jugendlichen konsomiert). In einem Schlachtfeld z. B. muss man sich wehren, um zum Erfolg zu kommen. Man tötet etwa 40 andere Menschen und wenn man getötet wird dann schafft das schon einen gewissen Aggressionsgrad bei vielen Spielern.
> 
> Ebenso kritisch ist das gesamte Erfolgssystem anzusehen. Herr Pfeifer hat schon Recht, wenn er sagt, dass WoW sehr glücksabhängig ist, und viele Spieler dieses Glück in gewisser Weise "erzwingen". Oft braucht man Item X oder Y, um weiterzukommen und sein nächstes "Ziel" zu erreichen. Kinder, die berechtigt davon Träumen Astronaut oder Formel-1-Pilot zu werden, geraten hier in eine Falle, dass sie nämlich durch hohen Zeiteinsatz vorne mitmischen können (Gilt ähnlich für andere Spieler). Dieser Zeiteinsatz ist im Grunde in meinen Augen das hauptsächliche Problem. Wer im früheren WoW zwei Wochen oder vielleicht schon eine nicht online war, der ist im Grunde abgehängt gewesen. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Genres, gibt es bei MMORPGs kein Spielende. Dieses muss der Spieler selber festlegen. Nur ist es die Frage, ob 12-jährige dazu in der Lage sind, wenn selbst Volljährige damit Schwierigkeiten haben.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zum Alkohol, bei dem wir die Folgen abschätzen können, die er bei exessiven Konsum haben kann, wissen wir nicht genau, was mit diesen Kindern passiert, die täglich vier Stunden und länger vor dem PC verbringen. Uns fehlen die Erfahrungswerte. Nur sagt einem der sunde Menschenverstand schon, dass ein solcher Konsum nicht nur positive Folgen haben wird.



Nett geschrieben du hast dir Gedanken gemacht allerdings sollte man nicht vergessen das die Schlachtfelder in Wow genauso gut Völkerballs ein könnten! Oder soll Völkerball auch verboten werden? Immerhin bewirft man AKTIV LEBENDENE MENSCHEN mit Bällen! Ziel ist es sie auszuschalten bis keiner mehr von der Gegnerischen Mannschaft übrig ist! Das ganze unter Einsatz von körperlicher Gewalt! 

Jetzt frag ich dich: WOLLEN WIR WOW VERBIETEN ODER VÖLKERBALL?? ICH BIN KLAR FÜR VÖLKERBALL!!

Krieg war schon immer das mit körperlicher Gewalt durchsetzen von eigenen Zielen

dazu kommt, das es bei Menschen schon immer Wettbewerbe gab, früher waren es Gladiatoren auf Leben und Tod, heute ist es in ähnlichen Arenen Fußball. Die umherziehenden Gaukler sind heutzutage in einem kleinen Kasten in unserem Wohnzimmer zuhause. Naja ok, zwischenzeitlich eher auf nem Flachbildschirm aber egal. Und Tänze die zur Aufforderung der Paarung dienen werden in dafür vorgesehenen Räumen (Diskotheken) abgehalten. 

Es gab schon immer Rituale und ich sehe in Wow ganz klar den Wettbewerb und keine Steigerung der aggression. In einem geb ich dir Recht, der Zeitaufwand ist enorm und es gehört Selbstdisziplin oder eine Kontrolle durch dritte das es nicht überhand nimmt. Aber warum informiert die Politik nicht über Computerspiele anstatt wieder alles verbieten zu wollen? Nicht umsonst gibt es eine vorgegebene Spielzeit in Wow die Eltern einstellen können. Aber das weiß ja keiner weil es keinen Interessiert. Reden wir es lieber allgemein tot!

ACH JA EHE ICH ES VERGESSE:

Bei der Bundeswehr lernt man schnell: Führen durch Vorbild!

Und genau diese Vorbildsfunktion vermisse ich bei ganz vielen unserer deutschen Politker! Wäre nett wenn sie einfach mal vorleben würden was sie von anderen erwarten! Immerhin stehen sie im Rampenlicht der Gesellschaft!


----------



## Makku (9. Februar 2009)

Tagchen,

also ich kann gar nicht sagen, ob ich meine Tochter mit 12 dieses Spiel spielen lassen würde...

Einerseits ist es ein schönes Spiel, andererseits muss man viel kämpfen und töten. 

Hängt vermutlich vom Entwicklungsstand einer/eines 12-jähringen ab...

Unter den Aspekten des Suchtpotentials definitiv ab 18! Und selbst da schützt es nicht... allerdings
ist man mit 18 noch mehr für sich selbstverantwortlich als mit 12 oder 16...

Na.. letztendlich ist es wohl meine Aufgabe als Vater, Ihr irgendwann den richtigen Zu- und Umgang zu /mit diesen Medien zu verschaffen,
falls Ihr Interesse überhaupt in diese Richtung geht... 

Ich kann auf jeden Fall die Forderung nach FSK 18 nachvollziehen...


----------



## Thrainan (9. Februar 2009)

Koro schrieb:


> Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass irgendjemand mit einem Schwert bewaffnet seine Mitmenschen angreift, nur weil er am Tag 3-4 Stunden WoW spielt...



Auf keinen Fall. Allein schon wegen den raidterminen und der ganzen Ehre und imbaepixx die man in der Zeit machen kann. Da bleibt garkeine Zeit für Mord und Totschlag, selbst wenn ich wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iodun (9. Februar 2009)

mir fällt dazu nur ein RRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOFFFFFFFLLLLLLLLL ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  der opi hat ja sogar etwas ahnung vom game. man könnte glauben der spielt selber oder hat bei seinen verhassten enkeln zugesehen und will denen eins auswischen damit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . ansonsten ist das totaler unsinn wow ab 16 oder sogar 18 zu machen. bei mario musste man auch schildkröten quälen. von der sicht des greises aus müsste man alle rpg ab 18 rausgeben und jedes noch so kindische jump `n run gleich mit weil überall unweigerlich irgendwie was abgemurkst wird. weiterhin finde ich es unheimlich das die alten leute sich derart erdreisten unser aller leben zu kontrollieren. lass uns hoffen das der mensch bald in rente geht und weggeschlossen wird   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (9. Februar 2009)

Der Typ hat zwar nen Vogel in meinen Augen, jedoch wäre ich auch für ab 18 Jahren bzw für Server ab 18 Jahren.


----------



## Peithon (9. Februar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall. Allein schon wegen den raidterminen und der ganzen Ehre und imbaepixx die man in der Zeit machen kann. Da bleibt garkeine Zeit für Mord und Totschlag, selbst wenn ich wollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe,

mir geht es überhaupt nicht darum, dass durch WoW Menschen amok laufen könnten. Diese Gefahr halte ich für relativ gering. Es ist eben nur der massive Zeiteinsatz, den ich bemängel. WoW spielen macht jedem normalen 12-jährigen sicher mehr Spaß als 3 Stunden lang englische Vokabeln einzupauken. Mit WoW kann man später allerdings nicht sein Geld verdienen. Dagegen sind gute Englischkenntnisse in fast allen Berufen heutzutage eine Voraussetzung. 

Den WoW-Sport-Vergleich finde ich immer etwas unpassend. Wenn ich mich beim Sport richtig ins Zeug lege, also auch beim Völkerball, dann bin ich danach so erschöpft, dass es mir sowieso egal ist, ob ich gewonnen oder verloren habe. In diesem Bereich müsste man einen Psychologen oder Biologen eher befragen, der sich mit der Ausschüttung von Hormonen auskennt. Bei WoW gab es früher ja auch mal einen Patch, bei dem die Verlierer der Schlachtfelder nicht mal eine "Loosermarke" bekamen. Dadurch stand man nach einer Niederlage mit leeren Händen und einem schlechten Gefühl da. Beim normalen Schul-Völkerball bekommt der Sieger ja auch keine Belohnung, Sieger und Verlierer gehen daher mehr oder weniger mit dem gleichen Ergebnis aus einer Partie.

Mit dem Addon scheint Blizzard nun auch einen etwas anderen Weg eingeschlagen zu haben und ich bin mir fast sicher, dass sie das nicht nur gemacht haben, um den Gelegenheitsspielern die Möglichkeit geben, um vorne mitzumischen, sondern auch einem eventuellen Verbot entgegen zu steuern.


----------



## kulunu (9. Februar 2009)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich finde, Grimm's Märchen sollten dann auch ab 18 sein! Da werden schlafenden Wölfen die Bäuche aufgeschlitzt und mit Steinen gefüllt, bevor man sie im nächsten Brunnen ertränkt. Und das lesen wir schon unseren Kleinsten vor und keiner beschwert sich. Ist ja Kultur!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kam auch schonmal irgend wo zur Sprache XD ja Grimm's Märchen ab 18 so !"schlau"! sind die Deutschen schon

ok zurück zum thema 
aber was sollen wir dann spielen ?? bis 18 nur püppchen und Teletubbie oder was?? hallo mein gott erstmal Gewalt aus den nachrichten und schulen und fernsehe verbannen wow is meiner Meinung nach noch harmlos muss man doch nurmal Sport ( boxen und so ) und nachrichten anschauen da können se erstmal meckern. was soll das wir werden schon in der schule fürs prügeln bestraft aber ein paar Jahre später beim dienst gibst was aufe omme wen man die anderen nicht mit kugeln durchsiebt hallo XD . ach aber dann auch fussball und alle anderen ballsportarten verbieten , die armen Bälle werden getreten und gehauen , XD das ist lächerlich kann ich nur sagen hallo das sind nur Pixel auf einem Bildschirm. wer damit nicht umgehen kann solls nicht spielen aber nicht alle sind so manche verkraften das schon mit 10 und andere halt erst mit 18 oder noch später, also bitte.

meiner Meinung nach is das alles schwachsinn aber leider könnten sie es durchbringen ( nur mal so eine kleine hiobs Botschaft ) das soll immer wie ein Damokles Schwert über unseren köpfen hängen scheint mir.


----------



## Laeknishendr (9. Februar 2009)

kulunu schrieb:


> Kam auch schonmal irgend wo zur Sprache XD ja Grimm's Märchen ab 18 so !"schlau"! sind die Deutschen schon



Nun - man beachte hierzu, daß diese Märchen bereits eine "entschärfte" Version darstellen. Die ursprünglichen Märchen waren weitaus brutaler und oft auch sexueller Natur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erst die geehrten Brüder Grimm machten die Märchen hoffähiger.
Denn wer liest schon seinem Kind die sexuellen Abenteuer von Schneewittchen oder Rotkäppchen vor? Die Psychologen unter uns die die Geschichten kennen dürfen sich einen Reim machen. Wette, bei einer freudschen Interpretation kommt man dann in etwa auch die Ursprungstexte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Thema: CS & Co sind auch ab 18 und dennoch tummeln sich überall Kiddies rum. Also ist es wirklich gleichgültig welches USK das Spiel trägt.
Und wenn es heißt ab 99 Jahren in Begleitung beider Eltern ...


----------



## Osse (9. Februar 2009)

Ich bin ja persönlich kein Freund von dem guten Herr Pfeiffer und seinen in der Regel von Polemik geprägten Forderungen. Allerdings sehe ich wirklich einen Sinn hinter der Forderung WoW und auch andere MMORPG´s mit einer Altersfreigabe ab 18 zu versehen. An sich ist mir dies sogar noch zu kurz gegriffen. Ich wünsche mir einen Gefahrenhinweis auf den Verpackungen ähnlich wie bei Zigaretten und auch Glücksspielautomaten, einen Altersnachweis beim abschliessen eines Abonnements und noch so einiges mehr. 

Der Grund dafür liegt sowohl bei den bereits erwähnten Quests und besonders bei dem Suchtverhalten fördernden Spielkonzept. Vor allem aber bei der Unfähigkeit von einer ganzen Menge Erziehungsberechtigten in Deutschland. 

Ich bin durchaus der Meinung, das der Staat die Pflicht hat regulierend einzugreifen, wenn Eltern ihre Kinder bis zu 6 Stunden täglich an 7 Tagen der Woche vor dem PC sitzen lassen und sich nicht mal angucken mit wem und was die dort erleben, geschweige denn darüber zu sprechen. 

Die Gegenargumentation wirkt auf mich ähnlich wie eine Mutter die einem erzählt sie möchte ihrem Kind den täglichen Besuch der örtlichen Spielhalle nicht plötzlich verbieten, schliesslich ist es das Hobby des Kinds und es hat dort auch schon "Freunde" gefunden (die ja weg fallen würden wenn das Kind die Spielhalle nicht mehr besucht! SOZIALE VERARMUNG!!!).

Diese Meinung ist in mir vorallem gereift durch eine berufsbedingte Fortbildung (http://www.sucht-bildung.de/161.0.html) und die Erfahrungsberichte von Sozialarbeitern in der Drogenberatung, die mittlerweile ca. 35% ihrer Erstberatungen dem Thema "Online Spiele" (die Bandbreite reicht von Counterstrike über WoW bis zu Browserspielen) zuordnen und ein paar Berichten aus der Suchtmedizinischen Forschung und Therapie. 17 Jährige, die seit 2 Jahren WoW spielen und durchschnittlich über 360 Tage /played vorweisen können sind leider keine Ausnahmen. Da bleibt wenig Zeit für die Entwicklungsaufgaben, die ein Jugendlicher eigentlich so hat...  

@Makku "Na.. letztendlich ist es wohl meine Aufgabe als Vater, Ihr irgendwann den richtigen Zu- und Umgang zu /mit diesen Medien zu verschaffen,
falls Ihr Interesse überhaupt in diese Richtung geht... " 

Absolut. Und wenn alle Eltern diese Aufgabe erfüllen würden, müsste man gar nicht über Verbote sprechen.


----------



## Laeknishendr (9. Februar 2009)

Osse schrieb:


> Ich bin durchaus der Meinung, das der Staat die Pflicht hat regulierend einzugreifen, wenn Eltern ihre Kinder bis zu 6 Stunden täglich an 7 Tagen der Woche ihre Kinder vor dem PC sitzen lassen und sich nicht mal angucken mit wem und was die dort erleben, geschweige denn darüber zu sprechen.



Der Staat würde auch unseren Stuhlgang kontrollieren wenn er nur die Möglichkeit hätte jeden Scheiß kontrollieren zu können.

Aber ich gebe Dir Recht in Punkto Eltern & Erziehung.
Frage mich nur, wie ich als oft Dauerzocker, wenn auch mit Pausen, meinem kleinen Sohn erklären soll, daß es böse ist so viel zu spielen.
Aber, ich wette er wird mich eher überzeugen mit IHM andere Dinge zu unternehmen. Immerhin gibt es so viele Dinge in der Natur die man ihm beibringen und zeigen kann ...
RL meets Herbalism *g*


----------



## Ashnaeb (9. Februar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Hier das komplette Interview von Golem.de:



Öhm, auch wenn der Pfeiffer manchmal einen etwas harten Standpunkt einnimmt - grundsätzlich hat er vollkommen recht.
Besonders das mit den Benachteiligten: Was manche Leute für einen Frust mit sich herumtragen, ist schon heftig. Wenn diese Leute ihre Ohnmacht nun auch im Spiel erleben (PvP-Frust, oder wieder nix gedroppt, oder zum 5. Mal gewipt) dann flippen die sehr flott aus. Und die grosse Fresse steht den meisten einfach nicht, da sie schlicht dämlich sind, sprich: im RL steckt nichts dahinter.


----------



## -Therion- (9. Februar 2009)

Warum parken die Eltern denn die Kinder vor Fernseher und Computer? Weil se ackern müssen damit se nicht verhungern. Nicht so wie früher wo Mutti zuhause war und Vatern arbeiten ging. Jugendtreffs und Sozialarbeiter werden eingespart, Freizeitgestaltung durch AGs von Seiten der Schule: Fehlanzeige. Sportvereine oder Musikschule kosten auch ihr Geld. 

Ruft nicht nach mehr Gesetzen und Einschränkungen sondern nach mehr Möglichkeiten die durch den Staat gefördert werden.


----------



## Laeknishendr (9. Februar 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Warum parken die Eltern denn die Kinder vor Fernseher und Computer? Weil se ackern müssen damit se nicht verhungern. Nicht so wie früher wo Mutti zuhause war und Vatern arbeiten ging. Jugendtreffs und Sozialarbeiter werden eingespart, Freizeitgestaltung durch AGs von Seiten der Schule: Fehlanzeige. Sportvereine oder Musikschule kosten auch ihr Geld.
> 
> Ruft nicht nach mehr Gesetzen und Einschränkungen sondern nach mehr Möglichkeiten die durch den Staat gefördert werden.



!!!!

Bestimmt eine der bestens Aussagen hier! (habe nicht alle gelesen)

Ich würde meine Kinder zwar nicht zu diesen Jugendtreffs mit Sozialarbeitern schicken, da ich dem Staat eigentlich keine mündige Erziehung zutraue - bzw sieht man es ja schon an unserem verkommenen Schulsystem, aber es muß mehr Möglichkeiten geben die Mutter zu entlasten, daß sie sich um die Kinder kümmert.

Emanzipation ist ohnehin gescheitert. Emanzipation ist das Ende unserer modernen Gesellschaft. Keine Kinder = keine Zukunft - wer mit paar tausend Euro auf dem Konto dennoch glücklicher und zufriedener ist, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## kingkryzon (9. Februar 2009)

> in der aktuellen Version [von World of Warcraft, Anm. d. Autors] Menschen getötet werden, und dann kommt die Aufforderung, Ratten zu fangen, damit diese die Körper abnagen. Es gibt Folterszenen, es werden Splitterbomben eingesetzt. Kleine Schimpansenbabys müssen gefangen und mit Elektroschocks gequält werden, damit sie ihre Mütter herbeirufen, die man dann töten muss. [&#8230;] Ich habe noch nie ein so schönes Spiel gesehen von der Ästhetik her. [&#8230;] Aber trotzdem USK 18, denn in den Wirkungen ist WoW grauenhaft destruktiv.


giev questlinks die muss ich mal spieln^^


----------



## Silmarilli (9. Februar 2009)

hmm ich möchte nach den ersten vier seiten kurz meinen Beitrag lostreten.
Alle die für eine höhere Altersgrenze sind weil sie nicht wollen das ihre Kinder schon so früh WoW zocken .... öhm es sind eure Kinder ... ihr habt den Erziehungsauftrag per Gesetz inkl. Sorge und Aufsichtspflicht bis zu einem gewissen Alter. Sorry aber wenn ich nicht will das meine Kinder WoW spielen dann tun sie das auch nicht. und darüber wird einfach nicht debatiert.

Was ich allerdings an diesem witzigen Kerlchen Pfeiffer toll finde .... 
Er bemängelt die Tatsache das in WoW gefoltert werden würden. Ja und? Wieso soll ich die Fiktion verbieten wo es doch in der Realität auch erlaubt. Siehe Tierversuche der Pharmaindustrie, Abschlachten von Tieren für unnötige aber extrem wertvolle Pelze (epic-umhang :-) 
Das mit den MenschenMisshandlungen wird ja von der Welt als böse angesehen. Unternommen wird aber gegen die meisten Länder in dennen Menschenrechte mit Füssen getreten werden nichts .... Siehe China oder USA. Weil ... das müssen die ja unter sich ausmachen. Im- und Export wird dennoch feste mit ihnen betrieben.

Ich finde auch diese Quests wo man ... ich glaube im Sturmgipfel war das ... n Mammut per Bombe in die Luft jagen muss um dann die Fleischfetzen zu looten oder selbiges mit einem dieser Jormmugars in der Drachenöde wo man die Bombe ins Maul der "Bestie" werfen muss damits ordentlich kracht ... die find ich auch nicht toll ... aber nicht weil diese Gewaltakte mich zum Ammok-Läufer machen sondern weil ich es einfach Bääh finde. Das Entspringt meinem persönlichen Gefühlen und wenn ich das nicht sehen möchte dann darf ich diese quest einfach nicht machen oder schalt den Kasten einfach aus.

Das Kinder zu viel Freizeit vor dem "Blechtrottel" verbringen kann ich gerne unterschreiben. Aber das hat nichts mit dem bösen bösen Spiel zu tun sondern mit der Tatsache das viele Eltern nicht die Eier haben ihre Kinder unter Kontrolle zu halten.

Ich möchte hier nicht behaupten das Kinder keine Eigene Meinung haben dürfen oder sollen, oder das sie ihrer Menschenrechte beschnitten werden sollen oder dürfen.
Aber mir kann keiner erzählen das (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) ein 10 Jähriger soviel geistige Reife besitzt um bei der Frage .... Lernen fürs Leben oder Zocken für Just 4 Fun das sich dieser 10 Jährige dann für den Schulbuchschmöcker entscheiden wird.

Und für solche Entscheidungen gibts Erziehungsberechtigte.

in diesem Sinne

ich hör auf mit arbeiten und fahr heim zoggen :-)

lg sily


----------



## airace (9. Februar 2009)

Aikio-imba-schurke schrieb:


> Dieser Pfeifer war bei uns an der Schule und wurde nur ausgelacht...hat mächtig viel Scheiße erzählt..


jop der war auch beim Kumpel von mir, er konnte sich vor lachen kaum halten, nacher sollte er aus dem klassenraum weil er zu laut war ;-)



Resch schrieb:


> Die meisten "älteren" Politker haben einfach keine Ahnung von sowas. Nur weil es sowas bei ihnen nicht gab ist es gleich schlecht bzw. Jugendgefährdend , da es ja bei ihnen fürher "viel" weniger Gewalt gab. Ich glaube und hoffe natürlich dass es noch genug Politiker mit etwas Intelligenz gibt die sich bei solchen Verboten quer stellen werden.


Finde ich auch früher hat man sich aus holz und blech eine Waffe gebaut und dann "Krieg" gespielt !
jetzt kauft man sich ein spiel und so wird heute "Krieg" "gespielt" !



Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich finde, Grimm's Märchen sollten dann auch ab 18 sein! Da werden schlafenden Wölfen die Bäuche aufgeschlitzt und mit Steinen gefüllt, bevor man sie im nächsten Brunnen ertränkt. Und das lesen wir schon unseren Kleinsten vor und keiner beschwert sich. Ist ja Kultur!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wow du hast ja sogar recht wie brutal die märchen eigentlich sind
 also die "märchen" könnten auch ein Drehbuch für einen Splatter sein

Schon bei  Hensel und Gretel.... hallo Hensel wird gefangen und Gemästet und soll geröstet werden
und Rotkäpchen dort werden Oma und Kind von einen  Riesen Wolf gefressen und um sie zu retten muss der Wolf aufgeschnitten werdern o.O
oder bei Max und Moritz nacher als sie Geschnapt werden in eine Mühle gesteckt und Gemahen ... hallo wie pervers ist das denn...!
aber den hammer finde ich bei Struwel peter dem werden die Finder abgeschnitten weil er so lange nägel hat......!

mfg air ace


----------



## kulunu (10. Februar 2009)

ich muss Silmarilli recht geben warum den Kindern nicht auch die wahrheit im Spiel zeigen Menschen sind Monster und das wird sich auch nicht so schnell ändern wir schlachten unsere eigene Rasse ab und freuen uns schon auf die nächste Waffe mit der wir nochmehr töten können also warum nicht auch in spielen die wahrheit sagen aber da gehst noch wenigstens nicht ganz so brutal zu. schaut mal in die nachrichten rein Irak und so wieder zieg Soldaten beim selbstmordattentat gestorben und so und die zivilen Opfer an Folter und so wer den auch nicht aufgezählt ,und Afrika so viele tote von denen nicht berichtet wird. das is alles nur die Realität die uns langsam aber sicher näher geführt wird .ich hatte eigentlich schon mit 10 soviel Grips zu sagen diese Welt is im Arsch wen die Menschen die vorherrschende Rasse bleiben. mal eine kleine frage an alle : wieviele tierarten und Uhrvolker haben wir !" zivilisierten Menschen "! schon auf dem gewissen ?? meine frage hier WARUM  den Kinder nicht zeigen wie der !" moderne Mensch "! wirklich ist?? warum alles verheimlichen und dann später die Kinder ins kalte Wasser werfen oh ne wir bekommen die Gewalt ja schon in der schule und auf der straße zu spüren.

 sollen sie erstmal dagegen was unternehmen dann können sie sich in das privat leben einmischen. oh halt das würde ja wieder mehr kosten als mal eben ein paar Aufkleber ändern und wegsperren von spielen , sorry habe vergessen wie Geldgeil die Politiker und so geworden sind , sie können sich das personal dafür ja garnichtmehr leisten genauso wie für unsere Ausbildung ich habe seit 2 Wochen schon kein relli unterricht mehr weil keine Reserve für die kranke Lehrerin zur Verfügung steht und ich habe dieses Jahr den QA und dafür bräuchte ich den unterich 

also meine Meinung: ändert erstmal die gesellschaft dann die einzelnen privat Leute


----------



## Turgoni (10. Februar 2009)

kulunu schrieb:


> ich muss Silmarilli recht geben warum den Kindern nicht auch die wahrheit im Spiel zeigen Menschen sind Monster und das wird sich auch nicht so schnell ändern wir schlachten unsere eigene Rasse ab und freuen uns schon auf die nächste Waffe mit der wir nochmehr töten können also warum nicht auch in spielen die wahrheit sagen aber da gehst noch wenigstens nicht ganz so brutal zu. schaut mal in die nachrichten rein Irak und so wieder zieg Soldaten beim selbstmordattentat gestorben und so und die zivilen Opfer an Folter und so wer den auch nicht aufgezählt ,und Afrika so viele tote von denen nicht berichtet wird. das is alles nur die Realität die uns langsam aber sicher näher geführt wird .ich hatte eigentlich schon mit 10 soviel Grips zu sagen diese Welt is im Arsch wen die Menschen die vorherrschende Rasse bleiben. mal eine kleine frage an alle : wieviele tierarten und Uhrvolker haben wir !" zivilisierten Menschen "! schon auf dem gewissen ?? meine frage hier WARUM  den Kinder nicht zeigen wie der !" moderne Mensch "! wirklich ist?? warum alles verheimlichen und dann später die Kinder ins kalte Wasser werfen oh ne wir bekommen die Gewalt ja schon in der schule und auf der straße zu spüren.
> 
> sollen sie erstmal dagegen was unternehmen dann können sie sich in das privat leben einmischen. oh halt das würde ja wieder mehr kosten als mal eben ein paar Aufkleber ändern und wegsperren von spielen , sorry habe vergessen wie Geldgeil die Politiker und so geworden sind , sie können sich das personal dafür ja garnichtmehr leisten genauso wie für unsere Ausbildung ich habe seit 2 Wochen schon kein relli unterricht mehr weil keine Reserve für die kranke Lehrerin zur Verfügung steht und ich habe dieses Jahr den QA und dafür bräuchte ich den unterich
> 
> also meine Meinung: ändert erstmal die gesellschaft dann die einzelnen privat Leute




Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund.
Zudem find ich es echt schwachsinnig Spiele CS ab 16 Jahren freizugeben, wo man die Polizisten totschießen muss, um die Bombe erfolgreich zu platzieren. Da finde ich WOW viel harmloser, dort muss man die "Welt" von Monstern und Unrecht befreien.
Aber mir wärs eigentlich egal, bin schon volljährig.

Gruß


----------



## Eatmymoo (10. Februar 2009)

sers zusammen,

ich finds auch einfach übertrieben weil 95% der kinder trotzdem noch weiter spielen könnten weil fast jeder(ich auch) mittlerweile ab 12 jahren ein eigenes Bankkonto hat und sich einfach älter machen würde oder halt über ein konto der eltern und ausserdem gibt es in wow kaum Blut zu sehn was man auch schon im kino sehen kann mit 12 jahren wie z.b bei james Bond casino royal und ausserdem läuft ja kein normaler mensch mehr mit einem scharfem schwert rum oder mit einem dolch in der tasche höchstens mit nem taschenmesser und nen schlagring hat fast jeder oder nen baseballschläger mit dem dann der andere hemmungslos andere geschlagen werden.ich bin selbst erst 14 und hab schon F.E.A.R. gespielt mit 12 jahren obwohl man da aufgespießte köpfe und die dazugehörigen körper blutig zu sehn bekommt weil es einfach zu viele mensch über 18 gibt angefangen bei den eltern die uns "Kiddis" die spiele besorgen und cs ist grad mal ab 16 obwohl man da mit modernen waffen rumläuft was einen dann schon eher zu einem selbstmörder bzw killer macht aber suchtpotenzial ist halt doch schon sehr groß aber trotzdem rechtfertigt es nicht USK 18


----------



## kulunu (10. Februar 2009)

Turgoni du hast's gut aber ich muss leider noch bis nächstes Jahr warten ^^ .aber trotzdem kotzt mich an das son ein pa Eierkuppe mir meinen besten Kontakt zu Freunden nehmen wollen.
wohne in nem kleinen Kaff am Arsch der Welt und die Busse fahren ind Stadt so beschissen ich könnte kotzen, mein freundeskreis is leider so das die ich hier habe über die andern Dörfer und so so rum liegen und nicht Grade bessere buszeiten haben und andere Kumpels und verwandte in München und noch weiter wech da is wow eine nette Sache mal was mit denen zu machen ich kann ja nicht eben mal in Memmingen in Zug und für ein paar Stunden nach München oder was weiß ich hinfahren.

und in der Klasse paar Kumpel 15 und jünger zocken cs und das soll nicht neu überprüft werden ?? das is doch ne verarsche ich kann mir auch nicht dauerhaft Zug und Bahn Karten kaufen nur um mal für kurze zeit ein paar Freunde zu treffen is ja nicht so als würden wir dafür belohnt wer den draußen mit unseren Freunden was zu machen man darf mit dem Ball nur auf gekennzeichneten Plätzen spielen kriegt hängemaule von den Nachbarn wen man auf der Straße bis den Ball kickt wegen Autos und so was soll man machen?? und gute freizeitbeschäftigung die leicht zu erreichen ist und nicht viel kostet gibst ja auch kaum ich fahre ja doch nicht bei scheiß Schnee und regen + Sturm mit dem fahrrad ind Stadt oder zum Kino hallo ?? habe mir eh scho was eingefangen da Brauch ich mir das nicht antun


----------



## Peithon (10. Februar 2009)

Ich fasse nochmals kurz und hoffentlich verständlich den Standpunkt zusammen:

-WoW und andere MMORPGs stellen Gewalt verniedlicht da

-WoW und andere MMORPGs kosten viel Zeit, wenn man sie "vernünftig" spielt -> Spielprinzip: erst schnelle Erfolge durch wenig Zeitaufwand, später 
langwierige Erfolge mit viel Zeit- und Organisationsaufwand -> weniger Zeit für Hausaufgaben, Lernen und andere Hobbys

- WoW und andere MMORPGs bestrafen mit Zeit: Hat man einen Wipe in einer Instanz muss man erst 5 min als Geist zurücklaufen und die Reperaturkosten wieder zusammenfarmen.

-WoW und andere MMORGs haben keinen Abschluss im Gegensatz zu Egoshootern oder einem Film.


----------



## kulunu (10. Februar 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Ich fasse nochmals kurz und hoffentlich verständlich den Standpunkt zusammen:
> 
> -WoW und andere MMORPGs stellen Gewalt verniedlicht da
> 
> ...




einerseits hast auch recht, aber man muss auch sagen das die wow Gewalt nicht ausartet und im rammen der normalen masse eines guten Buches oder eine dokumentarfilms einzustufen sind ( ich rede dint nur von naturdokus oder so auch dokus aus der Geschichte die man schon in der schule vorgeworfen bekommt ) 

man muss halt seine zeit auch einteilen könne wer das nicht kann wird auch bei anderen spielen kein ende finden s gibt ja nicht nur rpg mmos es gibt ja auch ego shooter mmos wie CS und andere, wow kann man auch als Hobby einstufen und es gibt Leute die sich aus welchen gründen auch immer nur ein Hobby anschaffen oder genehmigen

die Sache mit wipen und farmen stiem leider aber da kommt das mit dem Hobby wieder es kostet schließlich ja auch zeit z.b. beim Flugzeug modellbau wen man so eins  mit Motor baut, erstmal zusammen bauen und ein kleiner unfall alles neu bauen und kaufen aber mit echtem Geld

ich spiele zwar kein cs aber das is auch in der Ego shooter sparte oder?? aber auch ein mmo und so weit ich weiß hat das auch kein ende ( falls ich falsch informiert bin bitte verbessern )


----------



## Peithon (10. Februar 2009)

kulunu schrieb:


> einerseits hast auch recht, aber man muss auch sagen das die wow Gewalt nicht ausartet und im rammen der normalen masse eines guten Buches oder eine dokumentarfilms einzustufen sind ( ich rede dint nur von naturdokus oder so auch dokus aus der Geschichte die man schon in der schule vorgeworfen bekommt )
> 
> man muss halt seine zeit auch einteilen könne wer das nicht kann wird auch bei anderen spielen kein ende finden s gibt ja nicht nur rpg mmos es gibt ja auch ego shooter mmos wie CS und andere, wow kann man auch als Hobby einstufen und es gibt Leute die sich aus welchen gründen auch immer nur ein Hobby anschaffen oder genehmigen
> 
> ...



Bei MMORPGs setzt du dich ja in eine Rolle eines bestimmten Charakters hinein zu dem du eine nähere Bindung bekommst als in Egoshootern. Du erlebst mit deinem Charakter Abenteuer, steigst im Level auf und rüstest ihn aus. Bei Egoshootern sollte man eine derartige Bindung im Allgemeinen nicht bekommen. Ebenso kannst du bei einem Egoshooter im Allgemeinen aus einer Multiplayer-Partie aussteigen. Ausnahme sind hier natürlich Clanwars.
Bei WoW dagegen bist du in Instanzgruppen früher zumindest locker mal 2 Stunden in einer Instanz gewesen. 
Eine Kampagne in einem Egoshooter hat meines erachtens nach immer ein festes Ende. Leute, die jeden Tag 6 Stunden lang Multiplayerkarten spielen haben dagegen vermutlich ein wirkliches Problem.

Es ist schon richtig, dass du sagst, dass sich jeder seine Zeit einteilen sollte und das auch lernen muss. Nur glaube  ich nicht, dass das in der Praxis klappt, wenn ein Jugendlicher die Wahl zwischen WoW und eben Englisch-Vokabeln hat (Mit 12 Jahren hätte ich mich bestimmt auch für WoW entschieden). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noidic (10. Februar 2009)

Wie ich zu der Aussage von Herrn Pfeiffer stehe, habe ich ja schon vor einigen Seiten mitgeteilt.
Ein paar Worte noch an all diejenigen, die sich dafür aussprechen, FSK, USK und wie sich nicht alle heissen abzuschaffen, weil ja zum einen kein Kind durch die Spiele geschädigt wird und zum anderen ja die Eltern in der Varantwortung sind.

1. Keine Schädigung durch die Spiele.
Dazu meine Gegenfrage: Wieviele, die diesen Standpunkt vertreten, haben Kinder und können so halbwegs objektiv sagen, ob die Spiele Einfluß haben? Das man sich selbst nicht beeinflußt fühlt, zählt nicht, denn man selbst merkt es nicht, das liegt in der Natur der Sache. Wenn man erstmal Kinder hat, merkt man erst, wie leicht diese zu beeinflussen sind und wie schnell sie sich in eine Fantasie reinsteigern können, die sich dann auch auf die reale Welt auswirken können.
Das Schädigungspotential ist definitiv da, wobei ich vielen Vorpostern zustimmen muss, zuerst müssen Spiele wie CS, Left4Dead u.ä. weg. Auch wenn nur 1% der Spieler einen Schaden durch ein solches Spiel davon tragen, ist das 1% zu viel. Wo man nun genau die Altersgrenze setzen muss, darüber machen sich nicht umsonst studierte Psychologen ihre Gedanken, und nicht Schüler der Klasse 9 vom Albert-Einstein-Gymnasium.

2. Die Eltern sind in der Verantwortung.
Definitiv! die Eltern haben zu entscheiden, was ihr Kind spielen darf und was nicht, solange, bis es 'reif' genug ist, das selbst zu entscheiden. Wann das ist, dazu s.o. + Intuition der Eltern (die funktioniert meistens erstaunlich gut). Die USK ist den Eltern dabei allerdings eine große Hilfe. Wenn mein Sohn Spiel XY spielen will, möchte ich ihm nicht sagen müssen "gib mir mal 3 Monate Zeit, dann spiel ich das mal durch und schau, ob du alt genug dafür bist". Gerade wenn man sich die angesprochenen Quests in WOW ansieht und wann im Spiel die auftauchen, wird deutlich, dass es nicht ausreicht, mal eben in das Spiel reinzuschnuppern.


----------



## Thrainan (10. Februar 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Es ist schon richtig, dass du sagst, dass sich jeder seine Zeit einteilen sollte und das auch lernen muss. Nur glaube  ich nicht, dass das in der Praxis klappt, wenn ein Jugendlicher die Wahl zwischen WoW und eben Englisch-Vokabeln hat (Mit 12 Jahren hätte ich mich bestimmt auch für WoW entschieden).
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, aber vor 15 - 20 Jahren hab ich mich auch lieber für den Atari, den fernseher oder sonnst was entschieden. War eigentlich egal was, hauptsache keine Schule. Das ist doch das normalste der Welt. Schule macht in der regel keinen Spaß, das geht sicherlich den meisten Kindern so. Da mussten die Eltern früher drauf achten und das müssen sie auch heute noch. Ob die Ablenkung WoW, Counterstrike oder Skat heist. 
Daher finde ich diese WoW fixierung imemr ein wenig merkwürdig. Solange die Schulische Leistung stimmt wäre es mir wenn ich Kinder hätte egal ob sie WoW speiel oder nicht. Es sollte nicht das einzige Hobby sein, aber ansonsten sehe ich da kein Problem.


----------



## Secretraven (10. Februar 2009)

manche Politiker haben wohl echt nichts besseres zu tun. Außerdem wie lächerlich wäre es wenn ein Spiel, nachdem es Jahre lang auf 12 eingestuft worden ist auf einmal ab 18 wäre ? 

Meiner Meinung nach wäre das der Verlust jeglicher Glaubwürdigkeit. Mein Gott solche Kerle wie der regen mich total auf, die müssen doch schwer gelitten haben.


----------



## kulunu (10. Februar 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Bei MMORPGs setzt du dich ja in eine Rolle eines bestimmten Charakters hinein zu dem du eine nähere Bindung bekommst als in Egoshootern. Du erlebst mit deinem Charakter Abenteuer, steigst im Level auf und rüstest ihn aus. Bei Egoshootern sollte man eine derartige Bindung im Allgemeinen nicht bekommen. Ebenso kannst du bei einem Egoshooter im Allgemeinen aus einer Multiplayer-Partie aussteigen. Ausnahme sind hier natürlich Clanwars.
> Bei WoW dagegen bist du in Instanzgruppen früher zumindest locker mal 2 Stunden in einer Instanz gewesen.
> Eine Kampagne in einem Egoshooter hat meines erachtens nach immer ein festes Ende. Leute, die jeden Tag 6 Stunden lang Multiplayerkarten spielen haben dagegen vermutlich ein wirkliches Problem.
> 
> ...




jo aber das mmo is die Algemeine Abkürzung für Massively Multiplayer Online und is die Algemeine bezeichnung für online Spiel die man zu mehreren spielen " kann " erst was danach kommt ob rpg oder Ego oder was auch immer  macht die Sache ausschlaggebend.

aber bei jedem mmo kannst du in Gruppen oder zumindest mit mehreren spielen  also auch cs, und bei cs ( ich spreche jetzt nur über das was ein bekannter mir erzählt hat ) gibts auch den anreiz in einer rang  liste Aufzugsteigen ähnlich dem lvln oder irre ich mich da??  aber ja es stimmt schon das man bei soner Kampagne eine gewisse Zeitbegrenzung hat ^^


und @ Thrainan das mit dem nicht einzigem Hobby is halt so ne Sache der Finanzen und der zeit


----------



## Peithon (10. Februar 2009)

kulunu schrieb:


> jo aber das mmo is die Algemeine Abkürzung für Massively Multiplayer Online und is die Algemeine bezeichnung für online Spiel die man zu mehreren spielen " kann " erst was danach kommt ob rpg oder Ego oder was auch immer  macht die Sache ausschlaggebend.
> 
> aber bei jedem mmo kannst du in Gruppen oder zumindest mit mehreren spielen  also auch cs, und bei cs ( ich spreche jetzt nur über das was ein bekannter mir erzählt hat ) gibts auch den anreiz in einer rang  liste Aufzugsteigen ähnlich dem lvln oder irre ich mich da??  aber ja es stimmt schon das man bei soner Kampagne eine gewisse Zeitbegrenzung hat ^^
> 
> und @ Thrainan das mit dem nicht einzigem Hobby is halt so ne Sache der Finanzen und der zeit



Da muss ich dir vollkommen Recht geben, dass diese "Ladder-Geschichten" für Kinder, die alle 2 Minuten ihren Mathe-Lehrer fragen, ob sie die Aufgabe richtig gelöst haben, richtiges Gift ist. 
In WoW und anderen MMORPGs bekommt man durch enormen Zeiteinsatz von anderen Mitspielern sehr viel Anerkennung. Diese Tatsache macht für Menschen aller Altersgruppen diese Spiele natürlich sehr attraktiv. 
Die Grenze zwischen "virtueller" Anerkennung, die man in fast jedem Spiel hat, und der "realen" Anerkennung verschwimmt in einem MMORPG. Für Kinder ist das ganz schwer zu unterscheiden. Jeder WoW-Spieler freut sich aber sicher über solche Sätze: "Boah, deine Ausrüstung ist ja klasse, das Schwert muss ich unbedingt auch haben. Woher hast du das?"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flixl (10. Februar 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## kulunu (10. Februar 2009)

@ Flixl naja wie gesagt das is relativ was als primitiv Gold und was nicht so gesehen könnte man den jetzigen !" modernen Menschen "! auch als primitiv bezeichnen wen man bedenkt an was für niederen treiben wir uns erfreuen und wie unfähig wir sind  friedlich nebeneinander zu leben, aber auch die erde und die anderen Lebewesen auf ihr werden durch uns in derbe mitleidenschafft gezogen und zwar in so einem Masse das die Römer vor ehrfurcht erbleichen würde wen sie sehen könnten was für Zerstörung und Leid wir der Welt gebracht haben ^^


----------



## Flixl (10. Februar 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## kulunu (10. Februar 2009)

Flixl schrieb:


> sollen die politiker/forscher sich mehr um die welt als um unsere games kümmern. haben wohl auch kein RL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das hört sich sogar krankerweise realistisch an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach und bevor ichs vergesse: sich um die Probleme der Welt zu kümmern würde wieder Geld kosten , und ich glaube alle wissen wie sehr sie das ja hassen "ihr" Geld für die Bevölkerung auszugeben ^^


----------



## EisblockError (16. März 2009)

TanaTusBRB schrieb:


> man muss die affenbabys nich fangen und auch nich mit elektroschocks bearbeiten.... nurn kleiner klaps aufm po mitn kleinen stock
> 
> 
> (irgendwoher kenn ich den satz "nur ein kleiner klaps aufm po" oO ...)




Ganz klar, WoW macht die Leute phädophil, lasst es und ganz verbieten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (16. März 2009)

Asomos schrieb:


> Counter Strike is auch ab 18 wird aber zu 75% von unter 18 Jährigen gespielt^^
> 
> weiß nich... man kommt aufn server und hört ersma 10 kinder die sich zuflamen^^
> nene ab 12 is das schon ok, sonst kommt blizzard noch auf die id die gm´s abzuschaffen
> wenns ab 18 is^^ jedenfalls würden die sich wohl nur noch wegen hacking oder so melden




Seit wann ab 18? die normale deutsche Version hab ich mit 17 locker im Laden gekauft.

Naja Omas flamen auch ganz schön heftig (kein scherz)


----------



## -Mjoellnir- (16. März 2009)

kurz und knapp,wow ab 18 :daumenhoch:


----------



## ~Kanye~ (16. März 2009)

gibt schon so ein Thread ..vote 4 close


----------



## EisblockError (16. März 2009)

Turgoni schrieb:


> Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund.
> Zudem find ich es echt schwachsinnig Spiele CS ab 16 Jahren freizugeben, wo man die Polizisten totschießen muss, um die Bombe erfolgreich zu platzieren. Da finde ich WOW viel harmloser, dort muss man die "Welt" von Monstern und Unrecht befreien.
> Aber mir wärs eigentlich egal, bin schon volljährig.
> 
> Gruß



Was glaubst du warum WoW jetzt ab 18 sein soll? die Politiker (oder vielmehr die Medien) haben gemerkt dass es mit Killerspielen als Sündenbock nicht mehr so klappt, also nehmen sie das nächste.


----------



## Ilyrin (16. März 2009)

Hmmm wo ist das Problem wenn die Alterseinstufung auf 18 gehoben wird? 

Natürlich sind die Gründe relativ fadenscheinig, aber Blizzard wird das ganz sicher nicht machen...

Zum einenbeziehen sie fast die Hälfte ihrer Einnahmen durch die Jugendlichen zwischen 10-18 Jahre und zum anderen könnte man dies ohnehin nicht kontrollieren...

Ein gefälschter Ausweis oder mal eben den Ausweis der Eltern "ausborgen" und schon ist man im Internet 30 Jahre älter...


----------



## Petu (16. März 2009)

Das muss Blizzard auch nicht machen, denn das macht die "Bundesbehörde namens Bundesprüfstelle für jugendgefährdende Schriften (BPjS)". Und wenn die sagen: "Das Spiel ist ab 18" dann ist das so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin übrigens dafür.


----------



## Herbie89 (16. März 2009)

Ilyrin schrieb:


> Hmmm wo ist das Problem wenn die Alterseinstufung auf 18 gehoben wird?
> 
> Natürlich sind die Gründe relativ fadenscheinig, aber Blizzard wird das ganz sicher nicht machen...
> 
> ...



Blizzard wird da ganz sicher nichts machen da dir mit der Altersbeschränkung rein gar nichts am Hut haben das ist einzig und allein sache der USK. Da kann sich Blizzard noch so viel über ne eventuelle Änderung der Alterseinstufung aufregen das intressiert die USK nicht nen Pups. Das Problem dass man trotzdem im Internet so gut wie alles bekommen kann/spielen kann ist aber ne Sache der Eltern dass sie da mehr Kontrolle über ihre Kinder haben müssen.


----------



## seppix@seppix (16. März 2009)

Durch den Amoklauf ist die Spielsucht natürlich das heißeste Thema immoment...und welches Spiel ist da mit Sucht ganz oben natürlich WoW.
Ganz klar WoW beherbergt Suchtpotentzial aber dies tut fast alles Fernsehn hat ein noch größerer Suchtpotentzial also warum wird nicht übers Fernsehn diskutiert.
Hier MEINE Meinung dazu: Die Leute die in Deutschland immoment oben an der Macht sind haben mit Pc Spielen überhaupt nix am Hut klar vl ham sie mal Pinball gespielt...
Aber man muss nunmal einsehen das die meisten wirklich 4-6 Stunden vorm Pc sitzten es ist nunmal Zeit dafür ,eine neue Ära wenn man so will,es ist nunmal eine Medien Zeit und die Welt wird immer Technicher.
Und der Grund ist warum beim Fernsehen nix gemacht wird ist weil es die Politiker selber machen sie schauen sich auch mal nen Actionfilm an ,und weil sie wissen das da nix gefährlich drann ist kommen auch keine neuen Gesetzte (geschweige denn das Fernsehen würde dies erlauben!!! als ob es da jemals Einschränlungen geben wird sie sind einfach zu reich und zu mächtig).
Würden nun die Politiker auch Pc SPiele spielen sehen die Gesetze anders und vernünftiger aus, jemand der noch nie Alkohol getrunken hat hat nix dagegen ihn zu verbieten.

Aber man kann sich ja Hoffnung machen denn die Zockergemeinschaft (also alle Jugendlichen^^) werden ja doe neuen Politiker sein.


----------



## seppix@seppix (16. März 2009)

Und man ist nur solange dafür bis es einen Selbst trifft ...ich bin 16 und wenn mir einer sagt das Spiel hat zwar ne Kinder Grafik und Bluteffekte gibt es eigentlich auch net aber du darfst es trotsdem nicht spielen du KÖNNTEST ja süchtig werden...sagte er/sie und ging mit ner Zigarette im Mund weg


----------



## JP_1018 (16. März 2009)

das kann ja nur von diesem pfeiffer-arschloch kommen... verbieten wir doch gleich alle spiele wo sich leute verletzen können, z. b. sportspiele... und wenn dass nicht reicht dann alle spiele die leute verletzen z. b. wenn man sie mit der schachtel haut...

wir spieler sind in einer pat-situation, wenn wir reden hört uns keiner zu, wenn wir offensivere methoden an den tag legen sind wir die bösen, süchtigen, potenziellen amokläufer...


----------



## Tentu (16. März 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Durch den Amoklauf ist die Spielsucht natürlich das heißeste Thema immoment...und welches Spiel ist da mit Sucht ganz oben natürlich WoW.
> Ganz klar WoW beherbergt Suchtpotentzial aber dies tut fast alles Fernsehn hat ein noch größerer Suchtpotentzial also warum wird nicht übers Fernsehn diskutiert.
> Hier MEINE Meinung dazu: Die Leute die in Deutschland immoment oben an der Macht sind haben mit Pc Spielen überhaupt nix am Hut klar vl ham sie mal Pinball gespielt...
> Aber man muss nunmal einsehen das die meisten wirklich 4-6 Stunden vorm Pc sitzten es ist nunmal Zeit dafür ,eine neue Ära wenn man so will,es ist nunmal eine Medien Zeit und die Welt wird immer Technicher.
> ...



Abgesehen davon das das Fernsehen sicherlich ein wichtiges Werbemedium für die Politiker ist...


----------



## cobainkurt (16. März 2009)

Super.... wie siehts dan noch mit den ganzen acc aus die dan leute unter 18 haben ???? 

dann will ich das ganze geld zurück und das mein acc gelöscht wird wen so was passiert.....

is ja des allerletzte!


----------



## Imbageif (16. März 2009)

halte ich aus verschiedenen Gründen für durchaus sinnvoll

1. Es gibt genug Schüler gerade im altersbereich knapp um die 12 Jahre die schon starke anzeichen an Abhängigkeit zeigen. Diese verbauen sich damit schon oftmals ihre Zukunft durch starkes Abfallen der Schulnoten, was gerade in dem Alter oftmals zu beobachten ist.

2. Eltern haben oftmals keine Kontrolle über ihre Kinder da sie selbst wenig von WoW verstehen. vielen ist es auch schlichtweg egal, was ihr kind macht. Klar werden einige minderjährige auch wege finden, wow trotz ab 18 zu spielen aber da es sich um ein mmorpg handelt hat blizz da eher ein Auge drauf als beispielsweise bei ab 18 - shootern, die sich ein 12 Jähriger an jeder Ecke runterladen oder brennen kann.

3. Als 18 Jähriger + hat man doch mehr Kontrolle über sowas bzw hat auch schon die Schulische ausbildung so gut wie abgeschlossen (mindestens Realschulabschluss, ABI bekommt man ja in der regel mit +18 Jahren) In der zeit zwischen 12 und 18 sind die Schäden die eine Spielsucht auslösen können am extremsten. Klar betrifft das Problem auch Erwachsene aber wie schon genannt sind gerade Schüler in dem Alter sehr anfällg 

4. (ok der Grund ist jetzt etwas sarkastisch gemeint ^^) weniger nervige Kiddys auf unseren Servern =)

Greez imba


----------



## Arasouane (16. März 2009)

18 ist zu niedrig. 21 wäre eindeutig besser. Mit zeitlicher Begrenzung von ca. 20h pro 7 tage.

Lg


----------



## seppix@seppix (16. März 2009)

Dann sind die Eltern drann Schuld und mal ehrlich die Schuhlnoten leiden ich mach nix für die Schule auser im Unterricht aufpassen und schreib meine 3en (so geht es zum größten Teil der ganzen 10) naja auser halt in Mathe^^ da hat so gut wie jeder seine Probleme ob Heute oder Damals.

Ich will hier WoW nicht aufs blutige verteidigen (schließlich zock ich es net^^) allerdings geht es mir hier ums Prinzip denkt hier wikrlich wenn das durchkommt bleibt es bei WoW ??? ES gitb Fenster die darf man Leuten nicht öffnen dieses gehört dazu.

Hier mal ein kleines Beispiel: Man solle doch die Straßen mit Kameras überwachen, dazu meinte mein Vater wenn das durchkommt wird das Volk zum Glässernem Volk denn nur bestimmte Gesetzte halten den Staat davon ab uns gänzlich zu überwachen.
Wenn man nun dieses Gesetzt erlassen würde kämmen nach und nach neue hinzu...bis zu dem Punkt wo wir dann alle überwacht werden.

XD das schwebte mir gerade so im Kopf herum ist ja schließlich net so extrem^^


----------



## DrKnievel (16. März 2009)

Ohne irgendwas ausser dem Threadtitel durchgelesen zu haben:

Schön wärs!


----------



## Secretraven (16. März 2009)

Danke für den Artikel sehr informativ und gut geschrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zu Herrn Pfeiffer: Geil was fürn Kräut nimmt der denn ? Das will ich auch, solange ich es nicht rauchen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (anti Raucher 4 life xD).

Aber mal ernsthaft, was für ein krankes Menschen Hirn zerbrütet sich den Kopf darüber, wie er WoW bzw ein ab 12 frei gegebenes Spiel ab 18 machen will. 
Na ja Konservativ und uninformiert mehr fällt mir zu sowas nicht ein.


----------



## Imbageif (16. März 2009)

klar sollten die eltern danach schauen aber mal realistisch betrachten ist das utopisch. Oftmals ist es nunmal so dass es den Eltern schlichtweg scheißegal ist was ihre kinder mittags und abends so treiben hauptsache sie haben ihre ruhe (gut bei mir zu hause ist das zum glück nie so gewesen, aber leider gibt es das immer häufiger) und dann wundern sie sich wenn plötzlich der Schuldirektor oder die Polizei vor der tür steht (jetzt im Extremfall) von dem her halte ich FSK 18 für WoW für durchaus sinnvoll.


----------



## seppix@seppix (16. März 2009)

Lass mich raten du bist über 18?
Ich bin 16 und denke ich kann durchaus entscheiden ob ein Spiel das rein von der Gewalt her ab 12 für mich geeignet ist oder nicht und hier will ich nochmal sagen das die meisten Suchtis schon 17 sind und es dann weiter hoch geht


----------



## Imbageif (16. März 2009)

=) ja ich bin über 18, aber auch nur knapp ^^ ich sag ja auch nicht dass alle unter 18 automatisch potentielle suchtis sind und nicht damit umgehen können aber das problem ist eben, dass die schäden die in dem alter entstehen können sehr gravierend sind und viele eben es noch nicht entscheiden können wann genug ist, wenn keiner danach schaut.


----------



## Abigayle (16. März 2009)

Bin ich sofort für MMO's ab 18 zu machen!

Kinder (Ja, Kinder) die um die 12 sind haben für mich nichts vorm PC zu suchen, jedenfalls nicht zum zocken. Mein Kind bekommt auch keinen PC bevor er mindestens 16 ist udn vorher auch kein Internet oder Telefon. Wenn die was am PC wollen, können die das auch, wenn Mama oder Papa daneben sitzt!

Vor 16 sollten die keine MMO's spielen. da sollen se lieber mit Freunden raus und das Kindsein genießen. (Und ich red nicht von aufn Spielplatz und saufen/kiffen) Und 16? Man da hatte ich zumindest andere Dinge im Kopf als MMO's zocken. Und dieses Pubertäre Getue, wir sehen ja was wir davon haben. Man schaue sich einfach die Server an udn bleibe ne Halbe stunde inner Hauptstadt und lese den 2. Channel!


----------



## bloodhound.exploit (16. März 2009)

hmm jo lol sag ich nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja ich finds sinnlos was die politiker erzählen naja ich denke mal das wenn wow verboten wird es noch mehr attentäter gibt ...


----------



## seppix@seppix (16. März 2009)

Du sagts können denkst du nicht das es viel schlimmere Dinge gibt die in meinem Alter süchtig machen ?
Ich sage sollen sie die Spiele lassen wie sie sind und sich mal darum kümmern wie viele Menschen hier süchtig nach Alkohol oder anderen Drogen sind geschweige denn die vielen Raucher...
Aber nein man stelt die Wähler zufrieden indem man nen Afukleber auf ein Spiel macht ist ja auch viel billiger als die richtigen Probleme zu lössen.Ich finds einfach ziemlich unfair gegen die jenigen die normal Spielen wollen...warum weil der Mensch (insbesondere der Mann^^) ein Spieler ist.
Wie viele sind WoW süchtig 10%vl auch 20% und da denken die es hilft wenn das Spiel ab 18 ist ??? Pffff
Egal soweid kommt es eh net


----------



## Birk (16. März 2009)

Stefge schrieb:


> Edit:Schwachsinn das wird sich glaub ich nicht durchsetzen.Wenn vielleicht ab16.



Naja 1. wird es sich wohl kaum durchsetzen  und 2.  ab 18 muss nicht wirklich sein... 16 höchstens... aber auch das muss nicht sein, man sieht ja so gut wie nie Blut


----------



## Imbageif (16. März 2009)

@ abigayle:

prinzipiell gebe ich dir voll Recht zumindest was das mit den MMO angeht. Allerdings halte ich es für weniger sinnvoll den PC bis 16 komplett vorzuenthalten, dafür gehört er einfach mittlerweile zu sehr zu unserem Alltag dazu. viel sinnvoller erachte ich, den gezielten Umgang mit dem PC beizubringen. Also gerade am Anfang daneben sitzen (auch wenn es zeit kostet) und natürlich stark limitieren. Ein 12 Jähriger muss nicht schon 6 Stunden am Tag am Rechner sitzen.


----------



## Imbageif (16. März 2009)

hmm Alk ab 16 bzw 18, Rauchen ab 18 in meinen augen fehlt es einfach an kontrolle. klar hast du schon recht es gibt gefährlicheres als WoW aber das fällt ja auch schon alles unter das jugendschutzgesetz. man ist nur in 90% aller fälle zu bequem danach richtig zu schauen, nach dem motto "scheiß drauf wenn sie's nicht bei mir bekommen holen sie es sich woanders" und weil fast jeder so denkt, ist es so einfach für jugendliche an alk und andere drogen zu kommen. keiner hat bock konsequent was dagegen zu unternehmen, jeder schaut weg - genau deshalb geht es ja bergab und dann meckern alle wie "schlimm" die heutige jugend ist (was zwar nachweislich falsch ist, die heutige jugend ist auch nicht schlimmer als vor 30 jahren es ist nur jetzt öffentlicher)


----------



## Soldus (16. März 2009)

Hmm es kommen keine sexuellen Szenen vor, es gibt keine Drogen, keine Diskriminierung, keine vulgäre Sprache......Nur Gewalt.... und ok...man kann mobs mit Fäusten totschlagen aber das mit den Bomben stimmt auch nicht wirklich. Es macht einmal BUMM ein wenig Feuer das eigentlich nur gelbe Farbe ist geht in die Luft und ein Nsc fällt um. Keine teile spritzen herum, kein Blut.... er fällt einfach nur um und hat nicht einen Kratzer.....er wird nie einen kratzer haben auch nicht wenn man mit ner Axt auf ihn einschlägt, da sieht man vieleicht stark verpixelt etwas Blut. Und das mit dem Foltern..... ok der Nsc schreit ein wenig er sagt Aaargh aber eigentlich sitzt/steht er nur da und man sieht auch nichts weiter..... also wirklich rohe Gewalt wie in Spielen ab 18 wie GTA oder Unreal Tournament ist da nicht drin.
Der einzige Grund warum man da die Altersbegrenzung erhöhen sollte ist ,weil 12-jährige nicht immer wirklich wissen wie man sich benehmen soll in so ner Communitiy oder schnell abhängig werden. Ab 14 wäre gut da ist wenigstens die Grundschule vorbei...(oder wie das auch immer in Deutschland ist) und man hat schon ne gewisse Selbstständigkeit entwickelt.


----------



## Murgul5 (16. März 2009)

LoL der allergrößte Schwachfug! 

WoW ist ein SPIEL! Wer ein Spiel mit der Realität verwechselt der gehört sowiso in die Klapse!

Und wie alt sind die Studenten, die ihre Unistunden sausen lassen und sich selbst krankschreiben? 12 bestimmt nicht! 16 auch nicht! Hm.... ich schätze die sind wohl über 18!

Politiker: Darfst du nicht, wirst süchtig! *zündet sich eine Ziggarette an und geht weg*

Jaja...auf die Computerspiele schieben! Ist die einfachste Lösung und die Politiker bekommen Geld egal, was sie machen! Erst sind es Ballerspiele, jetzt sind es Fantasy MMORPG's was ist es Morgen? Fernseh-Horrorfilme? Actionfilme? Tom & Jerry (die schlagen auch ständig auf sich ein)? 
Es wird solche Dinge IMMER geben! Da kann man verbieten was man will!

Und womit rennen Attentäter rum? Mit Schwertern und Zauberstäben?
Ich sehe es vor mir: ,,World of Warcraft-Süchtiges Kiddy tötet 9 Zivilisten mit Frostmourne!"

Immer die einfachsten Lösungen/Probleme nehmen, um ja kein Geld zu verschwenden!



E: Da fällt mir der Spruch wieder ein:  20% aller Amokläufer spielen Killerspiele!
                                                          100% Essen Brot!
                                                                     Verbietet Brot!!


----------



## Othnaku (16. März 2009)

da die beiden artikel ja einigermaßen identisch sind, hier noch mal der erste halbwegs vernünftige artikel in der presse zu dem thema:



> *Wie wäre es, statt der "Computerspiele" mal populistische Studien zu verbieten? Oder deren Lektüre erst "ab 18" zu erlauben? Es würde nichts helfen, die "Experten" sind nicht mehr zu stoppen. VON ARNO FRANK*
> 
> _BERLIN taz_ Zwölf Seiten, vollgeschrieben von elf Autoren, liefert der aktuelle Spiegel zum "Amoklauf des Tim K.". Und weil sich in dieser haarsträubend voyeuristischen Titelgeschichte kein einziges die Tat erhellendes Wort findet, schiebt die Redaktion sicherheitshalber gleich im Anschluss drei Seiten zu einem völlig anderen Thema hinterher, denn: "Deutschlands größte Jugendstudie kommt zu alarmierenden Ergebnissen: Neuntklässler verbringen jeden Tag im Schnitt etwa 140 Minuten mit Computerspielen - mehr als 14.000 gelten als spielsüchtig. Hauptattraktion: das Online-Spektakel ,World Of Warcraft'."
> Was uns das sagen soll? Dumme Frage, Tim K. "liebte" doch auch diese ganzen "Computerspiele", und da kann man mal sehen, wohin das führt und woher so was kommt. Erst "duschen" sich die "Jugendlichen" vor lauter Gedaddel nur noch "alle zwei Wochen", trinken nur noch "Cola light" statt selbst gepressten Orangensaft und essen "Pizza", wovon sie Pickel bekommen und Ränder unter den Augen, und der Rest ergibt sich dann wie von selbst: schlechte Noten, Vereinsamung, Massaker.
> ...



Quelle: taz.de


----------



## ~Kanye~ (16. März 2009)

Ich denke denen liegt es nicht daran, dass das spiel brutal sei oder so ..


Ich denke das der Suchtfaktor am Spiel die USK Erhöhung Grund dafür ist.


Mfg


----------



## Sino123 (16. März 2009)

~Kanye~ schrieb:


> Ich denke denen liegt es nicht daran, dass das spiel brutal sei oder so ..
> 
> 
> Ich denke das der Suchtfaktor am Spiel die USK Erhöhung Grund dafür ist.
> ...



ist ja auch so.


----------



## Soldus (16. März 2009)

''In der offiziellen Ankündigung dieser wichtigen Sendung ist allen Ernstes von " ,Ego-Shootern' wie ,World Of Warcraft' " die Rede.''
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
Die beschweren sich über ein Spiel und wissen nicht mal was es vom Genre her ist? xDDDD


----------



## iggeblackmoore (16. März 2009)

Ich war absolut dafür, dass WOW ab 18 ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Darxx (16. März 2009)

Ab 18... denkste, wenn schon ab 16. Mit 18 (ob du es glaubst oder nicht) es gibt echt viele Leute die unter 18 sind... da geht ihnen zu viel Geld verloren.


----------



## HobbySoldat (16. März 2009)

Computerspiele (MMOs, Egoshooter), dieser ganze Mist den die Jugend heutzutage so ausdauernt spielt sollte wirklich erst ab 18 Jahren freigegeben sein. Vielleicht nicht immer wegen der Gewalt, aber auf jeden Fall wegen der Suchtgefahr diverser Spiele. Habe schon zu viele solcher Fälle miterlebt wo Leute es übertreiben. Mal abgesehen davon das der Umgangston (Chat) unter aller Sau ist. Jeder beleidigt jeden.. ist ja alles ohne Konsequenzen. Was gutes kommt da meistens nicht bei rum! Später wird man dann ruhiger und andere Sachen werden wichtig. Die Spieler steigern sich dann nicht mehr soo in die Sache rein und swupps kann man auch mal ein nettes MMO neben dem RL spielen. Doch bei den unter 18 jährigen (ja gibt auch welche drüber) ist das RealLife ja Nebensache geworden und gerade in dieser Zeit muss man sich behaupten und sich reinhängen damit man später einen guten Job bekommt, etc..

Kurz gesagt: Ich hätte nix dagegen das da ein paar Gesetze verschärft werden!


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (16. März 2009)

Es geht eh nicht...einmal ab 12 für immer ab 12. ( gesetzlich festgelegt)
Sie zwar eine Änderung verlangen aber Blizzard würde klagen und dann würde es riiiiiiiichtig teuer werden für die kläger


----------



## SixNight (16. März 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=95298 

^^


----------



## Grushdak (16. März 2009)

~Kanye~ schrieb:


> Ich denke denen liegt es nicht daran, dass das spiel brutal sei oder so ..
> 
> Ich denke das der Suchtfaktor am Spiel die USK Erhöhung Grund dafür ist.
> 
> Mfg



Hmm, in deren Augen eventuell ...

Mit Ü18 kann man genauso süchtig werden, wie mit 12 (spreche da aus Erfahrung). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich das mit der Sucht sogar auf andere Dinge beziehe, liegt der Suchtfaktor bei Älteren sogar noch höher,
da sie mehr vertragen.
Für Jüngere können da noch viele Suchtnebenerscheinungen abschreckend sein, weil sie weniger vertragen.
Ganz genau kann man das aber auch nicht festlegen, da es individuell abhängig ist.

naja genug philosophiert ...^^


Ansonsten sollten sich mal gewisse Leute auf andere Dinge mehr konzentrieren - z.B. "USK" Alkohol und und und


greetz


----------



## Pocketmonster (16. März 2009)

Mh die Gewaltdarstellung in WOW ist schon an einigen Stellen ziemlich hart...

Denke da z.B. an die Todesritter Startquest wo man unbewaffnete Bürger einer Stadt niedermetzeln muss.

In einer anderen Quest in der Tundra muss man einen gefesselten Gefangenen so lange mit einer Schmerzrute malträtieren bis er auspackt...

Von den Quests gibt es jetzt noch mehrere sind nur Beispiele.

Auch finde ich dass die Attacken teilweise recht rüde Namen tragen wie "ausweiden", "blutrausch" oder "hinrichten". 
Auch wenn das ganze durch eine Comichafte Grafik etwas abgemildert wird denke ich dass FSK ab 16 schon in Ordnung wäre. 

Zudem wäre ich dafür dass die FSK Richtlinie an der Stelle mal etwas härter durchgesetzt wird und Eltern verstärkt darauf achten müssen dass ihre Kinder sich an Altersbeschränkungen halten. Würde wahrscheinlich der WOW-Kultur zugute kommen.


----------



## black_assassin (16. März 2009)

Das ist doch genau der Punkt.... es ist ein SPIEL. Niemand, wirklich niemand nimmt jeden Punkt in WoW ernst, geschweige denn würde es mit in die reale Welt nehmen.
Bei jedem Märchen, oder sonstigen Geschichten stirbt der Bösewicht am Ende.... wird da gleich von Mord gesprochen?
Und wegen der Todesritterstartquest. Wenn man die Quest genau verfolgt, stellt man fest, dass man während der Startquest noch zu den "Bösen" zählt.
Kinder und Jugendliche sind durchaus in der Lage das zu verstehen.
Ich halte diese Diskussion für total übertrieben und finde es traurig, dass es Politiker gibt, die es nötig haben WoW anzugreifen, da sie mit anderen Themen niemanden mehr erreichen. Aber heutzutage geht es bei Wahlen und Politik nicht mehr um Aufrichtigkeit und um notwenige politische Maßnahmen. Es geht nur noch um Popularität.
Wer am häufigsten in der Bild war, wird gewählt.
Ausserdem ist USK 18 eh sinnlos, da der Account theoretisch nur mit Einverständnis der Eltern gültig ist. Das heißt, wenn der Account erstellt wird, sind schon die Eltern dahinter, die das Spiel auch kaufen könnten.


----------



## DrKnievel (16. März 2009)

Das Problem ist doch, dass es keinen u18 abschreckt wenn ein Spiel einen 18er Stempel drauf hat.
Wenns sein muss bettelt man halt Mutti oder Papi an, die sich einen Scheissdreck dafür interessieren was das für ein Spiel ist - Hauptsache das Kind ist glücklich.
Das hat man bei Age Of Conan ja schön sehen können - ich würde sagen die Community da war nicht wesentlich reifer als die von WOW.

Diese ganze Boulevard-Scheisse führt nicht zu Aufklärung, sondern zu Angst. Und das eben grade bei den Leuten, denen man den richtigen Umgang mit PCs erklären sollte - also vorallem den Eltern eben.
"Oh nein! Mein Kind spielt! Vielleicht sollten wir ihn zum Psychologen schicken. Und natürlich gleich mal PC Verbot!"

Edit:
Und das vorhaben seine Kinder bis 16 keinen Kontakt mit Computern haben zu lassen oder ähnliches, ist in Zeiten, in denen es enorm wichtig ist, dass man weis wie man einen Computer bedient, natürlich auch super.
Ich freu mich schon darauf wenn solche Kinder dann in 20-30 Jahren ein Vorstellungsgespräch haben in denen sie sagen müssen, dass sie nichtmal wissen wo der An- und Ausknopf am PC sitzt (übertrieben gesagt).


----------



## -Mjoellnir- (16. März 2009)

@ Aikio-Imba-Schurke

schon alleine für deinen forennamen hier,gehört dein wow-account gelöscht  -_-


----------



## Raaandy (16. März 2009)

haha da muss ich meinem vorposter recht geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der gehört echt gelöscht vorallem weil er mal so garkeine ahnung hat aber labert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gesetze können immer geändert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

heikel wird es nur bei den grundgesetzen in verbindung mit art. 79 der sogenannten ewigkeitsklausel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



erstmal informieren dann reden kleiner imba schurke ^^


----------



## Firé_Loki (17. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich muss nur lachen für Australien rollenspiele verbieten die ab 12 sind aber dort spiele erlauben die in Deutschland niemals rausgebracht würden da dort sogar gedärmme fetzen >.< naja aber wirklich wow ab 18 ist die lächerlichste idee die ich bisher von politikern hörte   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belthazoar (17. März 2009)

Also ich bin 22 und wohne in Österreich. Mir ist beim Questen in NE schon aufgefallen, dass die Gewalt zugenommen hat. Mir war unwohl als ich einen Magier erst entführen musste und dann foltern. Ich habe mich nicht wohl gefühlt dabei kleine Affenbabys zu pieksen und ich fands auch net prickelnd Mammuts in die Luft zu jagen um Einzelteile aufzusammeln.

ABER!

Die Gewalt bleibt abstrakt. Hat wer von euch mal länger als 20min AoC gespielt (Age of Conan)? Wenn man die gleichen Regeln aufstellt, müsste AoC direkt komplett verboten werden. Wie sieht es aus mit HdRO? oder Spellborn? Warum greifen sie gerade auf den Branchenriesen mit den Knuddelviechern bei dem man dafür ebenso belohnt wird murlocbabys auf die sichere Seite zu holen? Warum wird nicht angesprochen, dass WoW das miteinander fördert? Der Umgang mitm PC (thema Patch-Day) nebenbei erlernt wird und zur Selbstverständlichkeit wird? usw

Ich kenne auch diese Kinder (egal wie alt jetzt wirklich) die immer meinen sie haben den meisten "skill" und überhaupt sind die total "imba" aber die finden sich schon gegenseitig. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass sie durch ein solches Verbot weniger werden würden. 

Das mal zum Thema direkt. Nun ist mir aber aus der Distanz noch was aufgefallen. Jedesmal wenn bei euch in D was falsch läuft also wie jetzt zB in Stuttgart dann sinds direkt die "Killerspiele"! Da wird am Rande erwähnt, dass die Eltern 18 Schusswaffen hatten, er mit Softguns schon auf Freunde geschossen hat, Aussenseiter, Underdog und pipapo aber 80% der Story: ER HAT CS UND WOW GESPIELT! Wieso suchen eure Politiker nicht eine Lösung in besserer Unterstützung der Eltern? Nachmittagsangebote für Jugendliche? Medienerziehung in der Schule? (muss ja nicht gleich ein Lehrer sein, ein Technik-Student würd schon reichen nach kurzer Einschulung) Denn wenn es daran geht WoW zu zensieren, dann brauchen wir ja die Nachrichten gar nicht erst aufdrehen!

Bei uns in Österreich ist soweit mir bekannt ist noch kein Schüler Amok gelaufen. Der Zugang zu Schusswaffen ist nicht schwerer, Spiele werden zwar geprüft und kriegen ihr Abzeichen, aber kaufen und verkaufen tuts eig eh jeder. In D indizierte Spiele sind teilweise (und soweit mir bekannt) auch völlig legal erhältlich. Es gibt keine polemischen Debatten über den Umgang von Jugendlichen mit Medien und bei uns gibt es auch Halbtagsschulen und keinen Medienkompetenzunterricht. Für mich stellt sich einfach die Frage: Warum wird in Deutschland die Suppe immer so heiß gekocht?

Just my 2 cents 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azerother Abendpost (17. März 2009)

Wie die *Azerother Abendpost* bereits berichtete, kündigte Prof. Dr. Christian Pfeiffer (64) als Leiter des *“Kriminologischen Forschungsinstituts Niedersachsen e.V.“* (*KFN*) bereits Anfang diesen Jahres an, eine *Studie* mit 44.610 befragten Schülerinnen und Schülern neunter Klassen zu veröffentlichen, die belege, dass *World of Warcraft* ein Computerspielsucht erzeugendes Onlinerollenspiel sei.

Im Zuge der enormen medialen Aufmerksamkeit, die der Amoklauf am 11. März 2009 in Winnenden mit sich brachte, tritt nun Pfeiffer ebenfalls in die Öffentlichkeit. Er publizierte gestern auf der Homepage des *KFN* eine zweiseitige Schrift, die sich gezielt an die *Jugendministerkonferenz* (*JMK*) richtet. Die Konferenz findet dieses Jahr am *04./05. Juni* im Rathaus des Vorsitzlandes Bremen statt. Als Vorsitzende wird die Senatorin für Arbeit, Frauen, Gesundheit, Jugend und Soziales des Landes Bremen, Ingelore Rosenkötter fungieren.

In dieser *Schrift* stellt Pfeiffer *fünf Thesen* auf, mit denen er die Forderungen nach einer nachträglichen Anhebung der USK-Bewertung von *World of Warcraft* von 12 auf 18 Jahre untermauert.

(Die *Azerother Abendpost* berichtete bereits *hier* ausführlich im *buffed.de*-Forum!)

Angesichts der Brisanz und Dringlichkeit des Themas, erlaubt sich die Redaktion der *Azerother Abendpost*, diese *fünf Thesen* im vollständigen Wortlaut wiederzugeben:



> 1. Mit der für das Online-Spiel „World of Warcraft“ (WoW) geltenden Alterseinstufung „ab 12“ verbreitet der Staat gegenwärtig an die Eltern von 12- bis 18-Jährigen eine Botschaft, die aus unserer Sicht nicht mehr verantwortbar ist. Allein die Tatsache, dass 15-jährige männliche WoW-Spieler mit diesem Spiel im Durchschnitt pro Tag 3,9 Stunden verbringen und damit hoch gerechnet pro Jahr mehr Zeit in WoW investieren als in ihren gesamten Schulunterricht, ist völlig unakzeptabel. Hinzu kommt das von uns aufgezeigte Risiko, eine Abhängigkeit von WoW zu entwickeln. Die Eltern müssen deshalb über die Medien und die Schulen erfahren, welche Konsequenzen es hat, wenn sie im Vertrauen auf die bisherige Alterseinstufung ihrem Kind dieses Spiel schenken oder ihm erlauben, dass es die Nutzung des Spiels mit eigenem Taschengeld finanziert.
> 
> 2. Die Jugendministerkonferenz ist aufgefordert, im Regelwerk zur Alterseinstufung von Computerspielen der wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnis Rechnung zu tragen, dass bestimmte Spiele durch ihre Struktur und ihr Belohnungssystem das Risiko für die Entstehung einer Computerspielabhängigkeit deutlich erhöhen.
> 
> ...



Der vollständige Schriftsatz ist auf der Homepage des *KFN* als pdf-Datei zu finden.


Nach Einschätzung der *Azerother Abendpost* wird es im „Super-Wahljahr 2009“ tatsächlich zu einer bundespolitischen Debatte kommen. Einer Debatte, die als Ergebnis mit der Reformierung der *USK* beginnen und letztlich der Heraufsetzung der bisherigen USK-Bewertung für *World of Warcraft* von 12 auf 18 Jahre münden wird.

Um der daraus resultierenden Kriminalisierung zehntausender minderjähriger *World of Warcraft*-Spieler entgegen zu wirken, sollte bereits jetzt der Widerstand beginnen!

Diesen Widerstand gab es bereits im wilhelminische Deutschland, in dem der sogenannte „Schundkampf“ wütete. Der Begriff „Schmutz und Schund“ wurde zum geflügelten Wort und führte von Mitte der 1920er bis Mitte der 1930er Jahre zum „Schmutz- und Schundgesetz“. Kaum war die Zeit des Nationalsozialismus vorbei, schwang sich der damalige CSU-Generalsekretär Franz Josef Strauß 1949 auf, erneut ein *„Bundesgesetz gegen Schmutz und Schund“* zu fordern.
Auch eine Persönlichkeit wie Erich Kästner konnte die Einführung des „Gesetz[es] über die Verbreitung jugendgefährdender Schriften“ (GjS) nicht verhindern.

Doch Erich Kästner prägte 1950 vor dem Deutschen Bundestag einen sehr schlauen Satz, der noch heute seine Gültigkeit hat:



> „Wenn’s schon nicht gelingt, die tatsächlichen Probleme zu lösen, die Arbeitslosigkeit, die Flüchtlingsfrage, die Steuerreform, dann löst man geschwind ein Scheinproblem. Hokuspokus – endlich ein Gesetz! Endlich ist die Jugend gerettet! Endlich können sich die armen Kleinen am Kiosk keine Aktphotos mehr kaufen und bringen das Geld zur Sparkasse.“



Als lebte Kästner 2009!

Wenn es schon nicht gelingt, die tatsächlichen Probleme zu lösen, die Wirtschafts- und Finanzkrise, die Arbeitslosigkeit, die demographische Vergreisung, dann löst man geschwind ein Scheinproblem. Hokuspokus – endlich ein Gesetz! Endlich ist die Jugend gerettet! Endlich können die armen Kleinen keine Ego-Shooter oder Suchtspiele mehr kaufen und bringen das Geld zur Sparkasse.

Wer dennoch Widerstand leisten möchte gegen die irregeleiteten Interessen eines einzelnen Kriminologen, der sollte sich spätestens jetzt organisieren.

Kinder, Jugendliche und ihre Eltern sollten Artikel 8 des deutschen Grundgesetzes in Anspruch nehmen:
_„Alle Deutschen haben das Recht, sich ohne Anmeldung oder Erlaubnis friedlich und ohne Waffen zu versammeln.“_

Die *Jugendministerkonferenz* am 04. und 05. Juni 2009 im Bremer Rathaus ist sicherlich eine Gelegenheit, die wahrgenommen werden muss!

Die *Azerother Abendpost* wird weiter für euch berichten.

_*G*ame *o*n!_​
Quellen:*
http://www.kfn.de/versions/kfn/assets/fb108.pdf
http://www.kfn.de/home.htm
http://www.soziales.bremen.de
http://www.usk.de/index.htm
http://parapluie.de/archiv/unkultur/schund
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schmutz-_und_Schundgesetz
http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/17/17203/1.html
http://www.bundestag.de/parlament/funktion...setz/gg_01.html
http://www.regine-pfeiffer.de/
*

*Edit 1*: Mittlerweile ist auf der Homepage des *KFN* eine weitere pdf-Datei veröffentlicht worden. Sie stammt von einer ehemaligen Lehrerin, der *Studiendirektorin a.D. Regine Pfeiffer*. Die Ehefrau des Kriminologen stellt u.a. mit einer in Fantasy-Schrift gehaltenen und mit einem offiziellen *World of Warcraft*-Logo versehenen Graphik dar, wie die Suchtwirkung des Glücksspiels *World of Warcraft* zustande kommt.

*Edit 2*: Vor wenigen Minuten wurde auf der Homepage des *KFN* ein weiterer *Forschungsbericht* veröffentlicht: _"Jugendliche in Deutschland als Opfer und Täter von Gewalt"_. Offenbar hat man 'auf Winnenden gewartet', um diese Studien zu publizieren und in diesem speziellen gesellschaftlichen und politischen Klima die Moral- und Gesetzesvorstellungen Herrn Pfeiffers und des *KFN* zu manifestieren.




> *„Computerspiele sind Kulturgüter, das gilt für die guten wie für die schlechten.“*


 Olaf Zimmermann, Geschäftsführer *Deutscher Kulturrat*, 2008.


----------



## Yamboo (17. März 2009)

So ist das halt, wenn man das Problem (vernachlässigte Aufsichtspflicht von Schutzbefohlenen) nicht anpacken kann/will um sich im Superwahljahr 2009 nicht die Wählerschaft zu vergraulen, dann muss man populistisch vorgehen und einfach die angreifen, die diesen 'Schund' in die Welt setzen. Früher war es das Fernsehen, die Punks, die Rocker. Heute sind es das Internet und seine Auswüchse.
Gerade WoW hat eine vorbildliche Elternkontrolle, aber wenn sich die Eltern garnicht dafür interessieren, was der Junior da macht, dann muss man einen anderen Ansatz finden. Verbote waren schon immer leichter umzusetzen als Regulierung.


----------



## Doncalzone (17. März 2009)

Es ist traurig wie weit wir hier in Deutschland schon gekommen sind. 

Generell wird das Unkraut allen Übels herausgerissen damit die unschöne Pflanze erstmal aus dem Garten Deutschland verschwindet. Man benutzt harte Chemikalien aber man versucht nicht an Lösungen zu arbeiten damit allen geholfen wird.

Metaffa bei seite. Ich finde es armseelig bei solch einem brisanten Thema wie dem Amoklauf wieder einmal abzulenken und für WoW eine USK18 anzufordern. Da draussen sitzen warscheinlich noch soviele labile junge Menschen, tickende Zeitbomben und passiert ist seit den letzten Amokläufen nicht. Wozu auch, dient dieses Thema wunderbar um bei den nächsten Wahlen wieder schön die Werbetrommel zu schlagen.

Und wärend die Nation vor lebensgefährlichen Medien wie Final Fantasy, Counterstrike und vielleicht auch bald WoW und Super Mario beschützt wird, sitzt irgendwo in Deutschland der Nächste dessen stummer Hilfeschrei nicht gehört wird und unschuldige Menschen umbringt.


----------



## Turican (17. März 2009)

selbst wenn es USK30 gibt,ein Kind besorgt sich alles,unter welchen Stein leben manche


----------



## Yerizo (17. März 2009)

Diie interessanteste Frage ist meines Erachtens nach, wieso es eine Klasifizierung der Suchtkrankheiten gibt bzw. wieso Krankenkassen nicht generell die Kosten jedlicher Suchtkrankheiten übernehmen müssen. 

In meinen Augen eine klare Diskriminierung, Alkoholiker sind nicht besser als WoW-Junkies! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Lass sie doch machen/schwafeln, so schlimm wird es schon nicht kommen. Gab letztens auf ftd.de einen interessanten Artikel, der die "Hysterie" der Medien/Öffentlichkeit mit den ganzen unrealistischen Forderungen und pauschalen Verurteilungen einem Trauerzug aus der arabischen Welt ähneln. Also eine Art kultureller Rahmen in dem der Fassungslosigkeit über die Geschehnisse Ausdruck verliehen wird, der sich institutionalisiert und nun selbstständig gemacht hat. 
"Wir" versuchen unsere Trauer/Anteilnahme zu "beweisen" in dem wir immer härtere Regulierungen fordern, die Araber in dem sie am lautesten Klagen/Weinen bzw. ihr Trauerzug der größte ist. 
Meiner Meinung nach ein sehr treffender Gedanke, da einem Großteil der Leute die nun in der Diskussion mitmischen, durchaus bewusst ist das ihre Vorschläge nicht durchsetzbar und vorallem nicht zielführend sind, aber darum geht es auch garnicht.


----------



## Hishabye (17. März 2009)

Ja demnächst verbiten die Disney Filme, weil da auch immer jemand stirbt...

Lassen wir mal die Zeit ins Land gehen, und in spätestens in 4 Wochen kräht keine Sau mehr danach.
Das einzige was Gamer tun können ist schmunzeln und denken, was für Deppen regieren eigentlich unser Land -.-

Zudem ob ein 16jähriger oder 20jähriger einer Sucht verfällt...Beides ist schlimm genug, egal welches Alter


----------



## Allysekos (17. März 2009)

Erstmal:Kiddis weg?
Zum zweiten:Als ob die Kinder ihre ältere Kupels darum nicht bitten können,WoW zu kaufen.
Zum dritten:viele haben schon WoW also ergibt wenig Sinn
Also lieber andere Spiele verbieten,als so einen Mist über WoW tun


----------



## Allysekos (17. März 2009)

Und Amoklauf war nicht WoW Spieler sondern Counter Strike oder so


----------



## Bummrar (17. März 2009)

ich möcht noch die anmerkung machen dass in niedersachen computerspiele als drogen eingestuft und verboten werden sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stand gestern bei mir in der zeitung


----------



## Terohan (17. März 2009)

NUngut.. DAs WOW ein Suchtpotenzial hat kann man nicht abstreiten. Altersbegrenzung auf 16 Anheben? Joa.. hätte ich ich auch nichts gegen, aber aus anderen Gründen. 
Was mir lieber wäre? Unsoziale Elemente aus dem Spiel entfernen, die den Spielfluss stören.
Ist Counterstrike daran Schuld in Wenniden? Nein. Da der Junge schon mit Waffen in Berührung kam ( und auch aus sportlicher hinsicht damit lernte umzugehen ) bevor er mit Counter Strike wohl in Berührung kommen könnte.

Desweiteren sollten die Eltern dafür Sorge tragen Was ihr Kind tut und was es nicht tut, aber hey die Schulen und Kindergärten sollen ja jetzt die Kinder erziehen die armen Kinder. Ein Glück das meine Tochter mich und meine Frau hat.


----------



## Laberede (17. März 2009)

Alf ist besser als Kästner:

"Wenn wir auf Melmac etwas nicht verstanden haben, haben wir es kaputt gemacht."


----------



## Jayla (17. März 2009)

Bitte mal dran denken, dass Pfeiffer einen handfesten Grund hat, so laut rumzukrakeelen und die USK anzuschießen: Da gehts um viel viel Geld.

Die USK ist staatlich gefördert. Pfeiffers KFN ist das nicht. Er bietet sich aber permanent als Ersatz für die USK an und möchte die gerne beerben, wenn er sie denn abgeschossen hat.

Diese Studie ist einen Dreck wert. Aber sie stößt perfekt ins Hörnchen von Beckstein und Co., denen die USK auch ein Dorn im Auge ist, weil sie sich zumindest in Ansätzen Mühe gibt, den gesetzlichen Tatsachen gerecht zu werden und nicht populistisch sich als Verbots- und Zensuragentur geriert, wie das die KFN tun würde. "Das sind alles Computerspiele. Verbieten"

Und mal ins Tagebuch an alle geschrieben, die glauben, dass das schon nicht so schlimm werden wird:

Wird es. Garantiert. 

Geldgeile Leute wie Pfeiffer werden ganz sicher nicht die Schnauze halten, weil ihnen gerade eine Erleuchtung gekommen ist - der Mann paart das ja noch mit Sendungsbewusstsein. Und seine "Studien" sind bislang noch von allen komplett auseinandergenommen worden, die sich da mal mit beschäftigt haben. Nur - das weiß er auch: Der Schaden ist erstmal angerichtet. Was wird den Leuten wohl im Gedächtnis bleiben: "x Prozent aller Computerspieler sind süchtig" oder "Pfeiffer hat die falsche Datenbasis als Grundlage genommen und die Studie ist nichts wert"?

An alle, die unter 18 sind: Stellt euch mit den Eltern gut, die Heraufsetzung der Altersfreigabe kommt. So sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche. Ist ja auch so viel einfacher als Waffen verbieten.

90% aller Jugendlichen dürften Counterstrike etc. auf der Kiste haben. Aber von den Amokläufern haben 100% vorher Zugang zu Waffen gehabt. 

Klare Konsequenz: Computerspiele verbieten, an den Waffen kann das ja mal echt nicht liegen. *facepalm*


----------



## Ravenjin (17. März 2009)

Jayla schrieb:


> Beckstein und Co.



Beckstein oO lebt der überhaupt noch


----------



## Arpalond (17. März 2009)

Was man allerdings eingestehen muß. WoW hat ein gewisses suchtpotenzial.
Und Kids rutschen da leichter rein. Da muß ich sagen in gewisser maßen haben sie recht.

Aber das das mit den Amokläufern zu tun hat ist blödsin.
Da muß es schon sehr viel mehr im Umfeld geben was nicht passt.
Sonst wärn wir alle potenzielle Amokläufer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das nützt die Regierung natürlich voll aus. Ich erinner mich an die Diskusionen beim letzten mal.
Da hies es noch: Nur die PC spiele sind schuld. Und natürlich ruft die Regierung ganz laut weck damit.

Ob sie es schaffen WoW auf USK 18 zu bringen bezweifle ich.
Aber sie werden die Eltern dazu bringen mal genauer hinzuschaun und eventuell es zu verbieten.
Und werden zukünftige Spiele auf höhere Altersbeschrenkung setzten.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (17. März 2009)

Und es wurde ausserdem (un)wissenschaftlich erwiesen, dass Pfeifer nicht die allergeringste Ahnung von WoW, Accounterstellung oder auch Elternfreigabe und ähnlich, hat...
Man sollte schon wissen um was man so einen Wind macht...
ich sag nur
L2P


----------



## Singingarrow (17. März 2009)

"3,9 stunden pro tag, damit verbringen die jugendlichen mehr zeit mit wow als in der schule". ja sagt mal, wie lang ist den bei euch ein unterrichtstag? da muss ich doch glatt über einen wohnortwechsel nachdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ermo (17. März 2009)

Das ist doch nur zu begrüssen. Wenn Eltern ihre Kinder nicht "schützen" können , dann muss es eben der Staat übernehmen , das ist nur im Sinne des Kindes und seiner Zukunft. Kinder sollten nicht stundenlang vor dem PC sitzen sondern draussen die Welt entdecken und Sport treiben. Zu meiner Jugendezeit gab es das Internet zum Glück noch nicht in so weit verbreiteter Form und da war dann auch kein Risiko das ich einem Online-Rollenspiel verfalle. Da hat man dann nach der Schule die Hausaufgaben gemacht etwas Mortal Combat gezockt und ist dann raus auf den Bolzplatz oder den Basketballplatz gegangen und erst wieder Nachhause gekommen als es dunkel wurde.


----------



## i_PeRfeCtiioN_vX (17. März 2009)

Ich finde das einfach nur idiotisch,wenn wir uns überlegen das Oft über Spieler vorallem WoW Zocker nachteile erzählt wurden das wir durch Wow auch so ein Amokläufer werden das ist quatsch.

Also ich denke die habn eine an der Waffel


----------



## rapz (17. März 2009)

ich finds einfach nur lächerlich ey...


----------



## Pacster (17. März 2009)

Ermo schrieb:


> Das ist doch nur zu begrüssen. Wenn Eltern ihre Kinder nicht "schützen" können , dann muss es eben der Staat übernehmen , das ist nur im Sinne des Kindes und seiner Zukunft. Kinder sollten nicht stundenlang vor dem PC sitzen sondern draussen die Welt entdecken und Sport treiben. Zu meiner Jugendezeit gab es das Internet zum Glück noch nicht in so weit verbreiteter Form und da war dann auch kein Risiko das ich einem Online-Rollenspiel verfalle. Da hat man dann nach der Schule die Hausaufgaben gemacht etwas Mortal Combat gezockt und ist dann raus auf den Bolzplatz oder den Basketballplatz gegangen und erst wieder Nachhause gekommen als es dunkel wurde.




Das lustige ist eigentlich das genau das dazu führte das man die Hausaufgaben vernachlässigt hat(ich kenne eine ganze handvoll Kinder die damals aus Sportvereinen etc. rausgenommen wurden weil ihre Noten abgesackt sind) und mit Knochenbrüchen im Krankenhaus lag. Sport ist fraglos gesund...unter entsprechender Anleitung. Wie gesund das für unser Knochen war, was wir damals gemacht haben, ist aber eine ganz andere Frage. Bei mir gab es z.B. einen in der Klasse, der hat regelmäßig Spritzen ins Knie gekriegt weil seine Knorpel vom radfahren(mit 17!) und zu geringem Körperfettanteil komplett ruiniert waren....ein anderer hat sich bereits in der Jugend sämtliche Bänder im Bein zerfetzt.
Und ernsthaft: Viele von uns hätten auch den ganzen Tag Mortal Combat mit Freunden gezockt wenn einem das nicht verboten worden wäre(und ich behaupte bis heute das meine Mutter uns nicht deshalb rausgeschickt hat damit wir gesund an der frischen Luft spielen....sondern weil sie schlicht und ergreifend ihre Ruhe haben wollte. Damals konnte man halt nicht übers internet spielen was immer dazu führte das mehrere Kinder im Haus waren und entsprechend die Lautstärke stieg). Damals wurde man halt noch aus Bequemlichkeit von den Eltern nach draußen geschickt...heute machen die Eltern es sich noch bequemer indem die Kinder einfach allein vor dem Computer sitzen bleiben.

Eltern können ihre Kinder doch schützen. Sie müssen es nur wollen. Genauso wie sie sich selbst vor Nikotin, Alkohol, Cholesterin und Coffein schützen könnten....nur wollen sie das offenbar nicht(und ich bin absolut dafür das der Staat eingreift und jegliche alkoholische Getränke verbietet. Ich trinke sowas eh nicht, stört mich also nicht die Bohne. :-P).
Und jetzt mal ernsthaft: Wenn der Staat den Kindern was Gutes tun will dann muss er interessante Angebote für das Kind schaffen und ihm nicht irgendwas verbieten. Schritt no.1 wäre schon mal jeglichen Lehrern den Beamtenstatus abzuerkennen und nach dem Leistungsprinzip einzustellen und zu bezahlen....denn nichts ist schlimmer für ein Kind und dessen Zukunft als unmotivierte Lehrer. Interesse muss geweckt werden, dann klappt das auch mit dem Lernen. Und wer glaubt das ein Kind lieber vorm Computer sitzt als mit einer ordentlich geführten Gruppe(also einer Gruppe wo es kein großartiges Mobbing gibt und jeder hin und wieder Erfolge feiern kann) draußen zu spielen, hat keine Ahnung von Kindern.
Sowas verlangt natürlich viel Arbeit von Lehrern, Betreuern und Eltern...und das ist ihnen die Zukunft der Kinder offenbar nicht wert. Muss man mal so hart sagen....


----------



## Lari (17. März 2009)

Ich bin für eine Spielzeitbegrenzung innerhalb der Woche für Schüler, wäre wesentlich effektiver 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und nun schlagt mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ODer denkt mal drüber nach wer schon desöfteren was für die Schule aufgeschoben hat, weil er mal schnell Daylies machen wollte, oder fix 'ne Hero... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horasto (17. März 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach wird es nichts bringen WoW auf eine Altersbeschrenkung von 18Jahren anzuheben, da es dann für unter 18 jährige nur noch intressanter wird und es auch nicht wirklich schwerer ist, an das spiel ranzukommen.
Ich glaube das die Eltern der Kinder, die wirklich von einer Sucht betroffen sind, oder Anzeichen einer Sucht aufweisen reagieren müssen.
Ich glaube das sich Leute wie Prof. Pfeiffer erst einmal selber ein Urteil über WoW verschaffen sollten, durch selber spielen bzw. sich in Foren zu informieren. Das wird ja wohl nicht zu viel verlangt sein!

WoW ab 18 => schwachsinn


----------



## Merlinhh (17. März 2009)

ab 18 wäre schon geilo, aber lieber wäre mir ein Idiotenverbot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (17. März 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Meinst Du dort würdest du rechnen lernen?


Er hat doch Recht Oo


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (17. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Er hat doch Recht Oo




3,9 Stunden *jeden* Tag, auch Wochenenden und Ferien, wie viele Schultage hat das Jahr?


----------



## Gerbalin (17. März 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> 3,9 Stunden *jeden* Tag, auch Wochenenden und Ferien, wie viele Schultage hat das Jahr?



Voll dafür das Spiel ab 18 zu machen. Nur eine Frage der Zeit bis ein WoW-Spieler durchdreht, die 2 Nasen die wegen Final Fantasy gemordet haben sind auch nicht so weit weg vom Genre.


----------



## Sturmburg (17. März 2009)

VOTE WoW erst ab 18, und login nur mit Alternachweis wie beim Kippenautomaten !!


----------



## neo1986 (17. März 2009)

Sturmburg schrieb:


> VOTE WoW erst ab 18, und login nur mit Alternachweis wie beim Kippenautomaten !!


HAHAHA und wie machen die es da??? Kannst ja einfach den perso vom Vater oder mutter oder sonstwem kopieren und hinschiken geht überhaupt nicht wer etwas gripps hat kann jede sperre überwinden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (17. März 2009)

70% Weniger Player weltweit = ftw


----------



## sinmk (17. März 2009)

CS ist ab 16 freigegeben! nur die Version, die man im Laden bekommt is ab 18 weil Halflife dabei ist.

Ich find es einfach nur noch peinlich, dass unsere Politiker sich mit solchen Pseudoproblemen beschäftigen und das nur durch den Amoklauf...komisch kaum dreht einer durch wird gleich mal alles in Sache zocken untersucht. Erst wieder Killerspieldebatte und jetz das mit WoW.

Einfach nur peinlich, dass man sich mit solchen Themen ein Alibi dafür verschaffen muss um nicht über die wahren Probleme des Amoks zu reden - Nämlich endlich dieses beschissene Waffenrecht zu ändern...Ich finde es absolut unmöglich, dass Sportschützen ihre Waffen zuhause aufbewahren dürfen


----------



## neo1986 (17. März 2009)

sinmk schrieb:


> CS ist ab 16 freigegeben! nur die Version, die man im Laden bekommt is ab 18 weil Halflife dabei ist.
> 
> Ich find es einfach nur noch peinlich, dass unsere Politiker sich mit solchen Pseudoproblemen beschäftigen und das nur durch den Amoklauf...komisch kaum dreht einer durch wird gleich mal alles in Sache zocken untersucht. Erst wieder Killerspieldebatte und jetz das mit WoW.
> 
> Einfach nur peinlich, dass man sich mit solchen Themen ein Alibi dafür verschaffen muss um nicht über die wahren Probleme des Amoks zu reden - Nämlich endlich dieses beschissene Waffenrecht zu ändern...Ich finde es absolut unmöglich, dass Sportschützen ihre Waffen zuhause aufbewahren dürfen


Das problem liegt nicht bei den waffen sondern bei den elter, mitmenschen die nicht erkannt haben das er Probleme hatte....


----------



## Juleila (17. März 2009)

Also ich bin völlig dagegen.
Bin zwar erst 16 und weiblich,
aber sowas geht echt zu weit.
Ich habe auch noch ein Real-Life und
kümmere mich um Freunde gehe raus ect.
Anstatt das sie sich mal um die wichtigen sachen kümmern
immer diese Politiker



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (17. März 2009)

Juleila schrieb:


> Also ich bin völlig dagegen.
> Bin zwar erst 16 und weiblich,
> aber sowas geht echt zu weit.
> Ich habe auch noch ein Real-Life und
> ...



Noch schlimmer, also Frauen sollte man das spielen komplett verbieten, sollen sie lieber Stricken und Kochen lernen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Scherz*


----------



## Juleila (17. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sticken oder Kochen
sry das habe ich schon gelernt^^


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (17. März 2009)

Jene Comments die darauf abgerichtet waren Unter 18 = Keine Kiddys mehr könnter euch sparen...denke des wurd bereits ausgiebig diskutiert


----------



## Hugo2000 (17. März 2009)

Wenns ab 18 wäre würde es mich nicht aufhalten es zu spielen. LoL


----------



## Juleila (17. März 2009)

Auserdem...
in WoW gibts auch total nette leute



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und auch hilfsbreite usw.
man lernt da drin viel ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (17. März 2009)

/ironie on

"Oh schaut mal ein Wow-Spieler! Man wenn der echt zaubern könnte der wäre ganz schön brutal......."

/ironie off

Möge der Herr Pfeiffer doch nen harten Wahlkampf liefern, seine Argumente treiben mich eher zu den Konkurrenzparteien!


----------



## Technocrat (17. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Möge der Herr Pfeiffer doch nen harten Wahlkampf liefern, seine Argumente treiben mich eher zu den Konkurrenzparteien!



Pfeiffer ist kein Kriminologe, er nennt sich nur so (ist keine geschützte Berufsbezeichnung) und auch nur Vorstand eines Vereins, denn das immer erwähnte "Kriminologische Forschungsinstitut Niedersachsen" ist als - man glaubt es kaum - "e.V." notiert, also ein eingetragener Verein. Dieses Subjekt Christian Pfeifer ist seit über zehn Jahren auf einem pathologisch anmutenenden Kreuzzug gegen Computerspieler, und keine Behauptung ist zu verlogen, als das er sie nicht noch dem letzten Schmierenblättchen mitteilen würde. Weiß der Geier, warum der das macht, aber der Vogel ist kaputter als jeder Extremzocker, der mir je begegnet ist...


----------



## Shajtan08 (17. März 2009)

„In der offiziellen Ankündigung dieser wichtigen Sendung ist allen Ernstes von *",Ego-Shootern' wie ,World Of Warcraft'"* die Rede. Schon klar. Diskutieren die Experten demnächst auch über "Pornofilme wie ,Bambi'"?“


.............

mal sacken lassen.

1. fsk 12 ist zu niedrig für wow. fsk 16 ist ok

2. fsk 18? dann bitte mit mehr blut gewalt und sex!! danke^^


----------



## ExodiusHC (17. März 2009)

Ich bin 16 und kann jetzt auch schon ein bischen denken.
Meiner Meinung nach ist das Thema doch totaler Schwachsinn und irgendwie bemerkt keiner auser mir (?),
dass ein Mensch (!) jetzt gemordet hat.

Tatsachen aus seinem Leben (korrigiert mich wenn ich was falsches behaupte, entnehme es nru so wie ich es gehört habe)

-Er wurde von Mitschülern fertig gemacht
-War im Schützenverein
-Schläft Nachts meistens
-Spielt Computerspiele
-Hat Eltern (Sei mal dahingestellt was es für Eltern sind)
-Hat Besprechungen bei einem Psychologen
-War mal in der Schule
-Hat schonmal eine Scheibe Brot gegessen
-Macht Armdrücken (was für mich ein reiner Ego-Sport ist aber egal)

Also habts bestimtm schonmal gehört aber: Esst kein Brot mehr nur so könnt ihr die Leute in eurer Umgebung schützen.

Es tut mir schon fast weh wenn ich diese Dummheit mitkriege.
Wie viele Morde passieren täglich?

Aber wenn ein Schüler, tut mir jetzt Leid dass ich das sage, einfach ein Kranker Idiot ist kommt jedem der ach so tollen Politiker in den Kopf:
"Hey Herbert da hat ein Schüler Amok begangen"
"Was echt? Ein Schüler? Warum kann ein Kind nur so etwas machen?"
"Herbet ich weiß es nicht, vielleicht liegt es daran was er in seiner Freizeit immer getan hat"
"Ach dann liegts an den Videospielen, mein Enkel spielt auch immer ab und zu mit seinem Gameboy, früher gabs das ja nicht"

Leute begreift doch endlich zocken ist halt ein Teil usneres Lebens geworden! (Ja die Aussage ist ein bischen freakig aber ist so)
Zocken ist wie Tv schauen, Musik hören, Zeitung lesen, es ist für die Unterhaltung.
Doch warum kommt gerade zocken so gut an?

Weil man etwas tut. (TV ist wie wenn man von einer heißen Blondine vergewaltigt wird, Zocken ist halt eher wie wenn beide sich beteiligen (Da war mein jugendlicher Charm *gg*))

Punkt: Der junge war einfach krank. Also hat noch keiner wegen einem Spiel gemordet.
Wer bitte opfert alles was er hat und wenns ihm gut geht nur wegen eines Spiels?

ps ich wollte eig nur zwei Sätze schreiben aber so konnt ich mich mal ausschreiben *gg*

mfg Exo


----------



## saibot1207 (17. März 2009)

der Kerl hat ein Problem


----------



## Scrätcher (17. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Pfeiffer ist kein Kriminologe, er nennt sich nur so (ist keine geschützte Berufsbezeichnung) und auch nur Vorstand eines Vereins, denn das immer erwähnte "Kriminologische Forschungsinstitut Niedersachsen" ist als - man glaubt es kaum - "e.V." notiert, also ein eingetragener Verein. Dieses Subjekt Christian Pfeifer ist seit über zehn Jahren auf einem pathologisch anmutenenden Kreuzzug gegen Computerspieler, und keine Behauptung ist zu verlogen, als das er sie nicht noch dem letzten Schmierenblättchen mitteilen würde. Weiß der Geier, warum der das macht, aber der Vogel ist kaputter als jeder Extremzocker, der mir je begegnet ist...



Treffender hätte ich es nicht sagen können!^^:



saibot1207 schrieb:


> der Kerl hat ein Problem



Es fragt sich nur was für eins! Wer Psychologie studiert macht das in erster Linie um sich selbst zu verstehen! Wer sich mit vollen Einsatz in eine Sache wirft, macht das weil er seine Gründe hat.

Vielleicht sollte er mal bei nem Kollegen auf die Couch und sich behandeln lassen......


----------



## Rhovanion (17. März 2009)

Also der Anfangsbericht ist finde ich ganz gut getroffen. Mal als kleiner Rückblick: bei dem letzten Amoklauf, ich meine es war Emsdetten, hieß es auch wie immer: "Killerspiele" sind schuld. Meiner Meinung liegt das z.T. auch daran, dass sich die Hinterbliebenen von Opfern einfach eine Erklärung für das Geschehene suchen. Ich glaube jeder Hinterbliebene stellt sich die Frage nach dem Warum. Aber wer kann das schon bei einem Amoklauf beantworten?!?
Das Übel daran sind aber die Medien. Keine 2 Stunden nach dem Amoklauf, hieß es im TV (nein kein Hartz4-TV, n-tv (naja gehört ja auch zu RTL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )), dass Tim K. wahrscheinlich "Killerspiele" gespielt hat. Aber wie es bei den Medien doch immer ist: eine Sau wird immer durchs Dorf getrieben. Wenn ihr euch noch erinnern könnt... letzten August war es die Vogelgrippe ==> Thema ausgelutscht und WoW, seit Ende November gibts auf einmal keine Vogelgrippe mehr.
Euch ist auch sicherlich aufgefallen, dass es damals nicht zu einem Verbot besagter Spiele kam. Ich denke die Meisten Politiker möchten bei sowas einfach die Welle für sich Nutzen und plädieren dann für solche Dinge, einfach um ein paar Wahlstimmen mehr zu bekommmen. Zudem spielt in Deutschland der Lobbyismus noch eine viel zu große Rolle...

Dann mal zu den "Killerspielen"... Meine Güte, ich hab mit 13-14 auch CS gespielt (ja ich war ein CS-Kiddie), aber deswegen bin ich auch nicht brutaler oder aggressiver geworden. Meine Eltern haben bis ich 12 war eigentlich immer genau darauf geachtet, was ich am PC mache und vor allem auch darauf geachtet wie lange man davor saß. Ich hab die Spiele aber nicht aus Spaß an der Gewalt gespielt, sonder vor allem auch wegen dem Taktischen Aspekt und dem Zusammenspiel in der Gruppe. Das war für mich vor allem der Reiz an solchen Spielen.
Es mag sein, dass Computerspiele oder Filme zu einem Teil Schuld an einer solchen Reaktion sind, aber meiner Meinung nach liegen die Hauptgründe dafür einfach in den Gedanken der Person, wie zufrieden/unzufrieden jemand mit seinem leben ist, wie die soziale Situation ist (Familienprobleme/Mobbing in der Schule/ keine freunde etc.).

Mittlerweile bin ich auch zum WoW-Spieler mutiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nein, ich erfülle nicht das Klischee 24/7 Online, nur Pizza/Cola, fett, Pickel, keine Freunde etc...
Aber mal ehrlich:
Meiner Meinung nacht hat World of Warcraft ein sehr starkes Suchtpotential, das ich so von keinem anderen Spiel kenne. Hier hat man einfach viel mehr sozialen Kontakt, kennt viele Leute auf dem Server, chattet auch mal gern etc.
Allerdings würde ich NIE mein 12-jähriges Kind WoW spielen lassen, da
- der Umgangston im Chat oft sehr rau ist
- das Spiel ein zu hohes Suchtpotential hat (meiner Meinung nach kann das ein 18-jähriger immer noch besser einschätzen als ein 12-jähriger, der das gar nicht kann)
- es bei manchen Quests doch n bisschen "härter" zugeht (vom Inhalt her, wie auch schon aufgeführt wurde, z.B. quälen etc)
- ein 12-jähriges Kind seine Freizeit besser draußen verbringen sollte, so wie wir das auch getan haben...

Zum Suchtpotential: Selbst ein Suchtberater (ein bekannter von mir) hat gesagt, dass sich die Fälle von Computersucht häufen, und dass fast alle von den Betroffenen World of Warcraft spielen.

So finde ich sollte WoW mindestens ab 16, oder sogar ab 18 sein. Auch wenn ihr mich jetzt steinigt, aber das ist meine Meinung.

Gruß Rho


----------



## alene85 (17. März 2009)

wiso glauben hier viele das wen man wow ab 18 macht es weniger süchtige gibt das ist blödsinn wie viele erwachsene gibt es die nach wow süchtig sind ?! und glaubt mir kinder kommen so oder so an das spiel !!!

und noch eins weg jeder der spielsüchtig ist hat in meinen augen schon anfang an ein porblem (psychisch) gesehen und diese fantasy welt hilft ihm (seiner meinung nach ) die probleme zu löschen!!

ich spiele selber 8- 12 st. wow täglich (zur zeit mach ich ne pause) und ich kann von mir sagen das ich NICHT süchtig bin da ich noch ein RL habe und keine psychischen probleme habe ich unterneheme auch andere sachen als nur wow zocken (mit freunden weggehen,für meine mama einkaufen gehen , fernsehen schauen etc.) 


also jeder der von viedeospielen süchtig wird hat von anfang an ein psychisches problem in meinen augen 

das ist meine meinung !!


----------



## Zeck (17. März 2009)

Also ich bin hier ausnahmsweise mal der Meinung Pfeifers. USK 18 ist meiner
Meinung nach gerechtfertigt. Nicht wegen der Gewaltdarstellung sondern wegen dem
hohen Suchtpotential! Und das wird von Jugendlichen leider viel zu oft
erheblich unterschätzt. 

Nicht jeder Jugendliche geht verantwortungslos damit um und nicht jeder Erwachsene 
verantwortungvoll ... das ist klar.
Aber das Jugendliche vor gefährlichen Suchtmitteln geschützt werden müssen dürfte
normalerweise jedem einleuchten.


----------



## Punischer240 (17. März 2009)

wie wir deutschen..naja ok 
1.dasn deutsches forum da können wir uns aufführen wie wir wollen das lassen wir uns nicht aufs landzurück verfolgen...
2.Das gab es schonmal..mit dem Amokläufer in Erfurd..damals sollten Killerspiele..die es nicht gibt bzw den begriff Killerspiele ist ein Ausdruck um leuten die keine Ahnung von einem Ego-Shooter haben gleich die schlimmsten einfalle zukommen zu lassen.Soweit wird es nie kommen..sollen sie es in Deutschland verbieten..dan lässt mans sich über Österreich schicken,wenn man ein Zocker ist kommt man an die Spiele..und die Wirtschaftskrise würde dadurch nicht besser werden sie würde sich verschlimmer..aus diesem grund würde sowas zur jetzigen Zeit nicht gehen.

und WoW ab 18.. einem bereits laufedem Spiel eine neue USK zu vergeben ..glaube das das geht.. bzw. ob das schon jemals ging..natrülich bei einem singel game kein problem aber bei nen multipayer game...ok ich finds schlimm das es echt total die kranken psychos in wow gibt..von den ganzen kiddies mal abgesehen..aber sowas setzt sich nicht durch..wen dan wird das nächste addon ab 18 sein.
Aber wen das durchgesetzt werden sollte..gibt es eine laute stimme..und alle anderen Mmos wo nicht so eingestuft werden...die werden sicherlich nicht jubeln das neue member komme bzw. nicht bei allen membern


----------



## OfficerBarbrady (17. März 2009)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> wie wir deutschen..naja ok
> 1.dasn deutsches forum da können wir uns aufführen wie wir wollen das lassen wir uns nicht aufs landzurück verfolgen...



Du bist auch so eine Kollege der viele Jahre im Zitronenhügel Süd verbracht hatt.


----------



## Azashar (17. März 2009)

Fable ist ab 12 und man kann Köpfe abschlagen^^.... n/C  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punischer240 (17. März 2009)

OfficerBarbrady schrieb:


> Du bist auch so eine Kollege der viele Jahre im Zitronenhügel Süd verbracht hatt.



ja wo kommst du vogel eigentlich her? Wen du schreibst was ihr DEutschen euch wieder aufführt wegen sowas..?hallo kan doch dir egal sein..wo kommst du den her?


----------



## Agyros (17. März 2009)

> Die CDU-Politikerin Ross-Luttmann forderte zudem, künftig auch reine Online-Spiele durch die Unterhaltungssoftware-Selbstkontrolle (USK) auf ihre Eignung für Minderjährige prüfen zu lassen. Bislang würden Online-Spiele der USK überhaupt nicht vorgelegt, kritisierte sie. Problem: Die Suchtgefahr ist bisher kein Kriterium bei der Prüfung der Spiele durch die „Unterhaltungssoftware Selbstkontrolle“ (USK).



mmm, woher kommen dann die USK Siegel auf meinen Boxen ????

Und wie bitte will man das "Suchtpotential" objektiv bestimmen ? Psychisch Abhängig kann man von allem werden, und physisch wird wohl bei Spielen kaum gehen oder iire ich da (bis auf einige "Feedback" Games)

Naja, teilweise sind die Quests nun doch etwas grenzwertig, aber hey ... das sind "Bugs Bunny" und "Hänsel und Gretel" auch !

Und zu Oberpfeife Pfeiffer sag ich lieber nicht soviel. Dem haben die bestimmt früher in der Schule die Kekse weggefressen und der hats auf Pac-Man geschoben.


----------



## Stealkiwi (17. März 2009)

lol lol lol lol lol lol sag ich mal wieda dazu ^^


man könnte doch sowas wie bei alkohohl machn das man wenn man jünger als 18 ist mit erlaubnis der erziehungsberechtigtten spielen darf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saberclaw (17. März 2009)

Wie in 99% aller Diskussionen hat mal die eine und mal die andere Seite recht:

JA die Stunden vor dem PC sind zu lang, aber nur weil man wie Herr Pfeiffer im Kindesalter nicht Milch vom nächstgelegenen Bauern ,*räusper* ich mein natürlich Agrarökonom, abholt oder seine Zeit anderweitig dahingehend nutzt mit Holzfiguren zu spielen, heißt das nicht, dass es schädlich oder sonst was is.
Is halt was anderes, Wandel der Zeit und Dinge etc....

JA das was der gute Mann da Predigt is Größtenteils übertriebenes Gelaber, ABER ein Ansatz von Logik steckt schon dahinter.
Der Grundgedanke is, wie oben schon erwähnt is einfach, dass ein großer Teil der Jugend sich zunehmend zu nichtsnützigen Bildschirmjunkies entwickelt.
Um dem entgegenzuwirken is eine Altereinstufung von USK 18+ der erste und womöglich "sinnvollste" Schritt (für Pfeiffer) in diese Richtung, wobei einige User hier schon den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen haben:

das juckt keine Sau, denn die Eltern kaufen das dann größtenteils für ihre Kids.


Ferner sollte der gute Mann lieber darüber nachdenken eine andere berufliche Richtung einzuschlagen: Aufklärer

Es wäre wesentlich sinnvoller Jugendliche über "Gefahren" und Konsequenzen rund um das Thema Spiele, egal in welchem Genre man sich befindet, aufzuklären, damit ein verantwortungsvoller Umgang mit WoW beispielsweise zumindest annähernd gewährleistet ist.

Ich muss zugeben ich wüsst net, was ich da den Leuten erzählen sollte, aber es is jedenfalls sinnvoller als ein "Verbot"/"Erhöhung der Alterseinstufung", denn über solche Maßnahmen setzt man sich dann bekanntlich viel lieber hinweg.


Vor allem kann ichs net fassen, dass mir der Kerl eine meiner besten Lachanfall-Quellen entreißen will: Kiddies!!!
Lachen ist gesund, also sollte ich ihn eigentlich wegen preväntiv angekündigtem Gesundheitspflegeentzug verklagen.




Naja, nehmts locke rund wartet ab, viel tun können wir eh net. Ansonsten ab zum nächsten Bahnhof und mit nem Schild bewaffnet ab nach Berlin!


----------



## Melih (17. März 2009)

Azashar schrieb:


> Fable ist ab 12 und man kann Köpfe abschlagen^^.... n/C
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pokemon hat keine Altersstufe, und man kann da die fähigkeit "Guillotine" benutzen, die ein anderes Pokemon sofort K.O macht bzw Tötet.

Wer nicht weiß was Guillotine ist dann : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guillotine


----------



## 1stVampire (17. März 2009)

Ich gebe zu, ich bin der Einstufung nicht ganz abgeneigt. 

Das derartige Einschätzungen geäußert werden, ist erstmal ganz normal. Immerhin ist WOW mittlerweile wohl das berühmteste Spiel (und damit auch Sündenbock, aber das is n anderes Thema) und steht daher auch im "allgemeinen Rampenlicht".

Jetzt zu der Einstufung ab 18. Gut und schön. Es ist kein "Brutalo-Spiel", aber was ich niemals leugnen würde, ist, dass es ein gewisses Sucht-Potential hat. Das allein halte ich schon für einen möglichen Grund. Weiterhin ist nicht zu übersehen, dass es zunehmend brutaler wird. 

Einfaches Beispiel: Der Quest aus K3 in den Sturmgipfeln. Man muss ein Mamut mit Dynamit in die Luft jagen und das Fleisch (welches in der Gegend verstreut liegt) einsammeln. (Frage an Blizzard: Musste das sein???)
Mehr als makaber und auch unnötig. Bislang war WOW ... sagen wir mal weniger brutal und dennoch erfolgreich. Ich fände es schade, wenn diese Zeiten sich ändern würden.

Trotzdem bin ich persönlich ein Verfechter der "guten Seiten" des Spiels. Es erzählt nun einmal wunderschöne Geschichten und Schicksale verschiedener Individuen. Es ist also kein Spiel a la "ich bin brutal und hab nur ne sinnlose Story".
Außerdem denke ich, dass sich das Online-Spiele-Erlebnis im allgemeinen positiv auf "junge Menschen" auswirken KANN (nicht MUSS!).

Zusammenfassend sage ich: Erhöhung der Alterseinschränkung ja, aber ab 18 - nein!


----------



## Cryptkeeper1975 (17. März 2009)

Irgendwie nervt dieses Medienbreitgetrete des (UN)Begriffs "Killerspiele" mittlerweile tierisch! Was wurde denn schon vor Jahrzehnten gespielt? "Cowboy und Indianer"! Ist doch irgendwie auch ein "Killerspiel", oder? Im Spielwarenhandel gibt es Plastiksoldaten und Panzer etc.... In den 80ern wurde "Masters of the Universe" von den Medien und irgendwelchen Pädagogen als Teufelszeug negativ dargestellt, der Rollenspiel "Opa" Dungeons and Dragons wurde in den 70ern in den USA von, in meinen Augen total abgehobenen und verblendeten Kirchen und ihren Anhängern (USA halt) als Werkzeug des Teufels angeprangert, das die Jugend verführt und zum Satanismus anleitet, es wurde sogar ein Film mit Tom Hanks in der Hauptrolle gedreht, der dieses Thema aufgreift, und die "Pen and Paper" Rollenspieler als realitätsferne, dem Tod geweihte Lämmer auf dem Weg zur Schlachtbank (durch das Spiel) darstellt, die Bild schrieb in den 80ern über "Das schwarze Auge" (DSA / Pen and Paper) Horrorspiel gefährdet unsere Kinder, dann kamen die 90er, mit ihnen D**M und ähnliche (indizierte) Ego Shooter die die Jugend verrohen und zur Gewalt erziehen... Heute wird der Hexenhammer über den Online Rollenspielen geschwungen. Es hat sich nichts geändert, nur das Medium ist anders. Warten wir mal ab, wer in 10 Jahren an der "Verrohung" schuld ist. Am besten, nicht drüber aufregen, man bekommt nur Magenverstimmungen und Gallensteine davon. Und die Damen und Herren, die heute das Maul aufreissen und glauben über alles Bescheid zu wissen, sind die selben, die als Kind das oben erwähnte Cowboy und Indianer gespielt, und sich dabei gegenseitig "erschossen" haben. Und - haben die irgendwelche Morde begangen seitdem? Zumindest keine, die bekannt wurden ^^! Ich zocke weiter WoW und schärfe mein Zierschwert an der Wand ;-)


----------



## Racziel (17. März 2009)

Es gibt nur eine Sache die ich unbedingt loswerden muss:

Ich wäre absolut begeistert wenn es am Fernsehen wenigstens einmal(!) einen einigermaßen neutralen Bericht zum Thema Computerspiele geben würde. Aber leider hört man ja ständig nur von den 'bösen Killerspielen' und den 'süchtigmachenden Scheinwelten für sozial verwarloste'. Ständig sind die spielen der Sündenbock wenn zb. Lehrer oder Eltern eines Amokläufers einfach mist gebaut haben! Und warum? Genau, weil sich eben niemand für die verspotteten Spieler einsetzt. Dass von drölfzig Millionen Spielern mal einer Amok läuft ist doch irgendwie nicht verwunderlich.

Zudem würde ich jedem Politiker gerne Sätze wie ''Stfu noob!'' ins Gesicht schreien, um sie dann auszulachen und zu diskriminieren wenn sie nach der Bedeutung dieses Satzes fragen. Mich ärgert es, dass jemand der absolut keinen Plan von Computerspielen hat, seine Meinung dazu äußern darf und die halbe Nation den Scheiss auchnoch als 'fundiert' hinnimmt. 
Ich finde im Moment findet schon eine Art Propagande statt, um die Computerspieler als die 'gefährlichen' Leute darzustellen. Es ist einfach ein Unding das man in einem 'freiem' Land so einen Scheiss überhaupt diskutieren muss.

Achja und wegen USK 18: Diese 'Professoren' wollen WoW nur ab 18 machen, weil sie die Geselschaft in der wir Leben darstellt. Man kann bei WoW mit ein wenig Erfahrung genau wissen wer hinter dem Char da vormir sitzt. WoW bildet im Gewissen maße unsere Geselschaft ab. Und eben weil unsere Geselschaft auch viele schlechte Seiten hat, wollen sie das Spiel ab 18 machen. Ich möchte behaupten das es nicht mit dem Alter zusammenhängt wieviel Selbstkenntnis jemand hat. Es gibt garantiert 12 Jährige die mehr Grips iner Birne haben als manch 20 Jähriger. Und selbstverständlich gibt es Spielsucht auchnoch wenn man älter als 18 ist!

Meine Forderung: Wenn WoW ab 18 ist, dann sperrt doch direkt alle minderjährigen ein! Es ist einfach ein Eingriff in die Privatssphäre eines jeden Spielers, der unter 18 ist. Man sollten niemandem die Möglichkeit nehmen Erfahrungen mit Internetspielen zu machen.

sry falls der Text da oben weder logisch noch 'sozial' ist aber ich bin im Moment wieder in Rage...


----------



## OfficerBarbrady (17. März 2009)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> ja wo kommst du vogel eigentlich her? Wen du schreibst was ihr DEutschen euch wieder aufführt wegen sowas..?hallo kan doch dir egal sein..wo kommst du den her?



Southpark Colorado, steht eigentlich sogar dabei. Hast du im Zitronenhügel nicht lesen gelernt??


----------



## Nebelvater (17. März 2009)

Der Herr Prof. Dr. Christian Pfeiffer ist einer der derjenigen die Angst vor WoW Cs etc. haben, JEDOCH eine Frage: 

Pfeiffer will WoW wegen den Sucht potenzial ab 18 Jahren setzen. Aber jeder weiß das sowas keine Lösung ist. 
Warum spielen denn die Kinder so viel? Sie haben keine Alternativen. Viele Eltern sind froh das ihre Kinder WoW Spielen und nicht in der Nacht "Komasaufen" und am nächsten Tag im Krankenhaus aufwachen bzw. gar nicht mehr Aufwachen. 
Es gibt einfach keine Alternativen für Schüler. Geld ist die Lösung, wenn man eines hätte... Der Staat hilft ihnen mehr wenn er die kosten für Schüler verringert, Mehr Einrichtungen für Schüler baut, etc. etc. 

Ich bin gerade erst jetzt Nachhause gekommen und musste erst einmal wirklich Lachen. Gestern musste ich mir eine sagen wir mal Aussage eines älteren Herren (64) anhören.
Lungenkrebs, kein Wort mehr verständlich, hat es eingesehen das Zigaretten sein Leben zerstört haben aber raucht immer noch. 

Rauchen - "Freigegeben ab 16 Jahren" - tödlich 
World of Warcraft - Freigegeben ab 18 jahren - Schuldig das es Amokläufe, süchtige Menschen und andere Sachen gibt, an denen die Regierung nicht Schuld ist.


----------



## Dracocephalus (17. März 2009)

Neben einem völlig einseitigen Bericht in der Hannoverschen Allgemeinen am Montag, konnte man einen ebenso einseitigen Kommentar zu dem Bericht lesen. Es ging zwar zuerst mal um den Amoklauf, aber dann im Speziellen um Computerspiele, unter anderem WoW, FC2 und CS.

Was beim Lesen sofort auffiel: Der Kommentator hat niemals diese Spiele gespielt, vermutlich hat er sein Unwissen von Screenshots und den Berichten der anderen Medien. Das nennt man bei Journalisten "Recherche". Und weil ja WoW so ein schrecklich süchtigmachendes Spiel ist (ein Hinweis auf diverse "Studien" des fragwürdigen Institutes von Herrn Pfeiffer fehlt natürlich nicht), hat man dafür auch ein paar Belege parat. Da das Spiel 24/7 läuft (wie z.B. auch Hello Kitty Online...oder jedes andere Online-Spiel...schon allein vom Prinzip her kaum anders möglich), würde man ja was verpassen, wenn man nicht online ist. Hmm, außer ein paar Auktionen und ggf. einem abgesprochenen Termin fällt mir da nichts ein. Das hat man aber auch bei Ebay und dem Treffen mit Freunden. Zudem, und das zeigt die völlige Inkompetentz überhaupt das Grundgenre "Rollenspiel" zu verstehen, müßte man erst 70 Level aufsteigen (da hat wohl einer kein Addon ^^), um dann endlich Spaß zu haben....

Da fiel mir echt die Kinnlade runter. Wie bei JEDEM Rollenspiel ist der Weg das Ziel, hat man beim Leveln deutlich mehr Spaß als in der Sättigung am Ende. Wenn das Leveln so schrecklich wäre, so wenig Spaß macht, dann würde niemand diese Tortur mitmachen und alle würden sich bei anderen Spielen wiederfinden. Ich habe erst zwei von neuen Chars auf 70 (ja, auch kein Addon^^) und zur Zeit viel mehr Spaß beim Leveln der Kleinen als im Endgame. Ich habe keinen der mich antreibt, keine mobbende Gilde (die es ja nach Medienberichten zu Tausenden gibt -  ein Wunder, daß nur so wenige Amok laufen...liegt vermutlich an der geringen Verfügbarkeit von zweihändigen Streitäxten), niemand, der mich fertigmacht, sobald ich mich einlogge. Ich habe viel Spaß auch ohne Maxlevel.

Vermutlich traut sich keiner zur Recherche an die Spiele ran, weil man davon sofort süchtig wird. Ist wie Crack. Einen tiefen Zug WoW (/zug ^^) und körperlicher wie gesellschaftlicher Verfall sind sofortige Folgen. Wir, die wir standhaft Spielen, ohne aus der Bahn zu fallen, sind die wahren Helden. Reiten täglich die Rasierklinge ohne uns zu schneiden, die Gefahrsucher, Extremsportler....ähem, nur für recherchierende Journalisten: DAS <--- war das Stilmittel der Ironie, schlagt es nach. Für BILD-Journ...naja...was auch immer die sind...schlagt es nicht nach...your brain cannot repel knowledge of that magnitude ^^

D.


----------



## Shurycain (17. März 2009)

> Hier das komplette Interview von Golem.de:



Thanks,

Ein Stück weit hat er schon recht, aber eben nur ein Stück.

Ich habe mich schon gewundert bei der Quest, als man ein Magier immer wieder quälen musste, damit er pfeift.... Normal ist das nicht der Stil
von WoW, und Blizzard hat es auch nicht nötig auf ein solchen Nivau runterzurutschen, den, wie sie bewiesen haben, können sie auch so ganz gut
Pfiff in das Spiel reinbringen, seis mir Easter Eggs, oder Anspielungen etc.

Auf der anderen Seite kann man auch aus allem n riesen Drama machen, und ich finde die Welt hat weit größere Sorgen als die Altersbegrenzung von
WoW. Ich meine, kein Schul-Amokläufer hat vor seiner Tat WoW gespielt. Was *NICHT* heißen soll, das ich denke, das solche Taten durch "Killerspiele"
ausgelöst werden, sondern lediglich die Hemmschwelle ein Stückchen nach hinten bringt, wenn man Psychisch eh schon so veranlagt ist.


So, jetz hab ich genug gelabert,

Shury 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overbreaker (17. März 2009)

Das ist wieder typisch Politik. Keine Ahnung von nix aber große Sprüche klopfen und angeblich über alles bescheid wissen. Also ich wäre dafür, dass man so ein Geschwätz, wie es die Politiker an den Tag legen, unter die USK 200 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  stellt.


Edit: @ Raziel äh Racziel   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  : Da kann ich dir nur 100% zustimmen. Die versuchen nur einen Sündenbock zu finden, aber lenken einfach nur davon ab, was sie in den letzten Jahren für Mist gebaut haben.


----------



## Dersegen (17. März 2009)

Azerother schrieb:


> Deutschland. Februar 2010.
> 
> hab ich verschlafen? 2010 oO
> 
> ...


----------



## Barbossa94 (17. März 2009)

Die Altersbeschränkung richtet sich nach den Inhalt des Spieles, nicht nach dem Suchtportenzial.

Punkt aus Ende!


----------



## Virolac (17. März 2009)

Meiner meinung nach ist eine einstufung von fsk 18 für wow total schwachsinn das spiel ist etwas so brutal wie lemmings und süchtig macht es an sich auch nicht genauso wenig wei Shooter gewaltätig machen.Mit der ausnahme von geistig  eingeschränkten oder leuten die so oder so einen knall haben.
Nur leute die a) minderwertigkeits komplexe haben und sie kompensieren müssen durch items sammeln wei doof oder b)ein so beschissenes leben haben das sie sich in eine andere welt flüchten müssen werden von so einer such betroffen.
Und nur leute die soweiso zu gewalt neigen oder gerne töten möchten oder sich wei ein kleinkind an mobbern rächen wollen suchen sich anregungen wei mans macht in shootern.
Das einzige was dagegen hilft ist auffällige leute zum psychiater zu schicken und wenn rasu kommt das sie labil sind ihnen einfach den kauf zu verbitten und schon ist das prob gelöst.
Weil fsk hin und her wer ein spiel haben möchte kommt daran ob er alt genug ist oder nicht es gibt eltern freunde oder irgenwelche leute in läden die man fragen kann und es ist net schwer bei ner reg ein falsches GB anzugeben!!


----------



## Simael (17. März 2009)

Also ich weiß ja nicht wers geschaut hat aber den "EX Suchti" in die Sendung zu laden, ohne einen aktuellen Spieler zu laden war schon Grund genug meiner Meinung nach sämtliche Argumente zu ignorieren die von Seite Pfeiffe ( r ) kamen...


----------



## Nebelvater (17. März 2009)

Wie gesagt, Sucht potenzial bei einen Spiel das nicht süchtig macht! 

WoW hat viele Tricks um den Spieler länger zu binden, aber es macht nicht süchtig. Süchtig heißt das du krankhaft an der Sache hängst und nicht aufhören kannst auch wenn du es willst. Außerdem bekommt man bei einer richtigen Sucht Wie zb. bei Zigaretten (Ab 16 und tödlich.) Entzugserscheinungen.

WoW macht aber nicht süchtig! Es macht gleich süchtig wie ein anderes Videospiel das dir sehr gefällt, es macht gleich süchtig wie ein Brettspiel das du krankhaft gerne spielst. Es ist aber Medizinisch keine Sucht. 
Wenn also nur wegen der Sucht das Spiel ab 18 gesetzt wird, dann müsste man auch alle anderen Hobbys, Freizeitbeschäftigungen etc. für Jugendliche verbieten. 

Was den meisten bei WoW fehlt ist Selbst Disziplin. Hat nichts mit einer Sucht zu tun. 

Ich vergleich es mal ganz grob: WoW - dein Lieblingsgericht (leider sehr fettig!) Du isst mehr als dein Körper braucht, du weißt es aber dir ist es ziemlich egal. Eigentlich hättest du schon aufhören müssten, isst aber weiter weil du 

a) Süchtig danach bist?
b) zu wenig (bzw so viel wie jeder normale Mensch) Selbstdisziplin hast. 

Ich denke nicht das normale Menschen bei ihren Lieblingsgericht/WoW Entzugserscheinungen bekommen oder andere Anzeichen einer Sucht bekommen. Glaube es war vor nem Jahr, da gabs in Österreich einen kleinen Skandal bei einer Zeitung. Sie hat öfters Studien als beispiel genommen die nicht existierten. Ich sage das nur, weil man nicht immer 100% dem glauben soll was man hört. (in dem Fall das ganze "Süchtig") 

Viele sagen ja das sie "Entzugserscheinungen" von WoW haben. Das ist nichts anderes außer Langweile, weil euer leben durch WoW etwas fad geworden ist. gg 

Meiner Meinung nach sollte WoW erst "USK 18" bekommen, wenn die Politik auch einen realistischen Grund findet. Mich stört es nicht, aber wohl die hälfte meiner Gilde. 
Die meisten vergessen das nicht nur "Kiddys" dann nicht mehr spielen dürfen, sondern auch keine 16-17 Jährigen. Die sogar öfters die "älteren" sind. 

Ein Spiel bei dem die Hauptkunden Jugendliche sind, auf USK 18 zu erhöhen... Lustig! Zum Glück haben die -18 Jährigen ja Blizzard auf ihrer Seite gg


----------



## A.P. Six (17. März 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> ein spiel ab 12 wo man leute zerstückeln muss (fyord)
> anderen das hirn raus sägen (fyord)
> oder leute foltern muss (tundra)
> 
> is doch schön^^


GZ zu lvl 72 fehlen noch 8

PS: unkonstruktive kommentare sind ein spezialgebiet..
aber ich will mal nicht so sein:

WoW ab 18 NIEMALS 
WoW ab 16 möglich und gerecht. FERTIG cu


----------



## Abigayle (18. März 2009)

Imbageif schrieb:


> @ abigayle:
> 
> prinzipiell gebe ich dir voll Recht zumindest was das mit den MMO angeht. Allerdings halte ich es für weniger sinnvoll den PC bis 16 komplett vorzuenthalten, dafür gehört er einfach mittlerweile zu sehr zu unserem Alltag dazu. viel sinnvoller erachte ich, den gezielten Umgang mit dem PC beizubringen. Also gerade am Anfang daneben sitzen (auch wenn es zeit kostet) und natürlich stark limitieren. Ein 12 Jähriger muss nicht schon 6 Stunden am Tag am Rechner sitzen.




Ich meine damit nicht komplett vorenthalten, sondern wenn dann kontroliert, alsow enn Eltern danebensitzen. habe ich wohl vergessen dazu zu schreiben. Mein Fehler. natürlich gehört es inzwischen einfach zum normalen Leben und ist ein Teil des Alltags geworden, trotzdem gebe ich dir recht: Ein 12jähriger hat keine 6 oder mehr Stunden am PC zu hängen. Trotzdem halte ich es für Richtig das mein Sohn nicht vor 16 einen eigenen PC bekommt in sein Zimmer. Er kann gerne wenn was anliegt an den PC der Eltern, aber das reicht. Ist nur meine Meinung und sie mag hart klingen für so manche, aber ist meine Überzeugung.
Eltern opfern meiner Meinung nach (Viele, nicht alle) viel zu wenig Zeit für ihre Kinder. Obwohl, ich sehs nicht als Opfer sondern als Freude. Wenn der Nachwuchs von Anfang an das Gefühl bekommt, ich kann zur "Mama" oder zum "Papa" kommen wann immer was anliegt, dann ist einfach eine Vertrauensbasis da, von beiden Seiten. Dann kann man auch mal früher von Dingen reden. Aber nicht nach dem Motto: "So, da haste das Game, da haste deine Gamtimecard und den PC und nu verzieh dich und mach was du willst du nervst!" Kommt mir bei so manchen Eltern vor die ich kenne.
Ich bin einfach der Meinung, wenn das Vertrauensverhältniss Eltern/Kind stimmt, kann so manches Verhindert werden odr wenns zu spät ist vernünftig gelöst werden.


----------



## Gerbalin (18. März 2009)

Nur die allerdümmsten Kälber wählen ihre Schlachter selber.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und diese Kälber sind wir Deutschen ohne Zweifel.

Ich denke auch bei WoW wird sich was tun. Man muss doch Stimmen fangen es kommen wieder die Wahlen, Computerspiele bieten sich nach dem Amoklauf an.


----------



## luziferius (18. März 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Man kann fast wahllos einen der hier stehenden Kiddie-Kommentare zietieren, ich nehme mal Deinen.
> 
> Du bist:
> 
> ...



Du bist:

1. ... extrem unhöflich
2. ... nicht in der Lage dich vom Niveau der von dir kritisierten abzusetzen.
3. ... nicht in der Lage Verallgemeinerungen zu unterlassen und dich sachlich mit den Forumsmitgliedern auseinanderzusetzen

Zum Thema:

Nach einfachen Lösungen zu schreien ist wunderbar leicht und man braucht auch nicht so viel zu argumentiern.
Aber... wie soll diese Bestrafung der Eltern denn deiner Meinung nach aussehen?
Wie soll Kontrolliert werden?
Wie soll das rechtlich umgesetzt werden?

Staatliche Kontrolle im familiären Raum ist nicht nur rechtlich nahezu unmöglich sondern auch nicht wünschenswert.
Ich denke nicht, dass ich das näher erläutern muss.

Verbote von Spielen mit hohem Suchtpotential sind rechtlich auch nicht einfach umzusetzen.
Die Gegenargumente liegen auf der Hand: Ab wann kann man von hohem Suchtpotential sprechen? Liegt es wirklich am Spiel oder an den Spielern? Hat nicht jedes Spiel das Belohnungseffekte hervorruft ein hohes Suchtpotential? Staatliches Glücksspiel ist doch auch nicht verboten...

Wollen wir wirklich eine Gesellschaft in der alles durch Verbote geregelt wird? Nein.
Sind Verbote in diesem Zusammenhang überhaupt griffig? Wohl kaum.

Also muss man wohl doch wieder auf den schwierigen und langsamen Weg setzen... Aufklärung, Bildung, Verständnis.

Das Problem ist eigentlich die mangelnde Medienkompetenz der Eltern, die sie dann auch nicht ihren Kindern vermitteln können.


----------



## Petrerus (18. März 2009)

Hallo Leuts,

viele haben hier geschrieben, daß sie nicht süchtig sind und auch nie nach WoW süchtig werden können. 

http://www.kfn.de/versions/kfn/assets/wowsuchtgefahr.pdf

Man beachte den Namen der Dame: Regine Pfeiffer, frei Mitarbeiterin. Hier scheint mir jemand seiner Frau einen schönen Auftrag zugeschustert zu haben!

Nach lesen dieser Studie bin ich also, wie Ihr alle auch, WoWsüchtig!

Wir brauchen alle Hilfe! Bitte, geht zu einem Psychologen (Privatversicherte zuerst!) Ich denke mal, das KFN wird auch da uns helfen können und uns Adressen von guten Psychologen geben können. (Etweiige Namensgleichheiten und Verwandschaften sind natürlich rein zufällig!)

Warum hat der Herrgott es nur zugelassen, dass es die Erfindung des Psychologen gibt?


----------



## retschi (18. März 2009)

Was is los bitte? drehen jetzt alle vollkommend durch? dann wird wow halt ab 18 na und^^ 
man man man ich schau gemütlich auf buffed und finde 100. berrichte darüber



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
habt ihr angst dass ihr dann alle nicht mehr zocken könnt?
ihr habt das spiel ja eh schon^^ oder glaubt ihr das sie euch dann raus hauen oder so^^ und wenn ja, scheiß drauf xD
is nur ein game und außerdem wird "blizzard" sich das sowieso nich gefallen lassen und irg einspruch erheben....dann gibts wieder ewige verhandlungen und 100. gerichts termine
das dauert und dauert....


----------



## retschi (18. März 2009)

lol hab gerade die suchtgefahren von wow gelesen und da steht "flirten"^^
bitte wenn man in wow zum flirten anfängt (nicht wissend ob die hübsche blutelfin ein mann oder eine frau is)^^ der is echt arm...


----------



## Smitti (18. März 2009)

Solche Diskussionen sind müssig. Amokläufe gab es schon vor der Erfindung von Video- und PC-Spielen und es würde sie auch nach einem Verbot von "Killerspielen" weiterhin geben.

Ein psychisch kranker Mensch braucht kein Counterstrike oder sonstiges "Killerspiel" um irgendwann möglicherweise auszurasten.

Die Forderung, WoW ab 18 einzustufen ist nur ein weiterer hilfloser Versuch, das Versagen von Politik, Erziehung und sozialem Umfeld zu rechtfertigen.

Vor ein paar hundert Jahren hat man gerne vermeintliche "Hexen" verbrannt oder sonst wem die Rübe abgeschlagen, wenn irgendwo etwas Schlimmes passiert ist und man keinen direkten Schuldigen hatte. Da das heute in den meisten Ländern nicht mehr praktiziert wird, sucht man sich andere Schuldige. Und das sind heutzutage PC- und Videospiele. Es liegt in der Natur der Menschen, irgendwen bestrafen zu "müssen", wenn man für etwas keine Erklärung hat. Irgendwer muss schliesslich an solchen schrecklichen Ereignissen schuld sein.

Davon abgesehen ist der nette Herr Inquisitor aus Köln mit seinem Kölner Aufruf eh nicht mehr ernst zu nehmen, da er bereits schon vor langer Zeit den Weg jeglicher sachlicher Diskussion und Glaubhaftigkeit verlassen hat. Warum er noch immer gerne in den Medien als "Kompetenz" hinzugezogen wird, wird mir ein ewiges Rätsel bleiben. Aber so ist das eben. Wer einen akademischen Grad hat, sogar noch Professor, der muss schliesslich recht haben! Dabei wird oft leider nicht berücksichtigt, dass auch solche Menschen schlichtweg einen an der Waffel haben können.

Selbstverständlich ist es richtig und gut, dass bestimmte Spiele (und auch andere Medien) einfach nicht in Kinderhände gehören! Keine Frage. Dafür haben wir aber bereits ein System, das schlichtweg einfach nur mal umgesetzt werden muss.

Wenn ein Minderjähriger in seinem Zimmer Waffen sammelt, Horrovideos guckt und "Killerspiele" konsumiert, würde ich einfach mal den Geisteszustand der Eltern überprüfen. Denn anscheinend ist ihnen ziemlich egal, was das Kind in der Freizeit anstellt.


----------



## Toxpack (18. März 2009)

wie ich im anderen Fred bereits geschrieben habe, wünsche ich mir auch das WoW ab 18 und anderen Computerspiele ab 16 eingestuft werden.


----------



## BTTony (18. März 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> 8-12 Std. WoW + 5 Std. Schule + X Std. Essen, Waschen, Hausaufgaben, Lernen, Schulweg + 8 Stunden Schlafen....
> Und Du hast natürlich noch RL, kaufst für Mama ein und machst noch vieeeele andere Dinge.
> Du bist natürlich nicht süchtig und völlig normal.


Ich biege mich vor lachen. Das ist echt mal ne Milchmädchenrechnung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nethac (18. März 2009)

Ich habe die letzten Tage (wie viele) die Diskussion über Computerspiele im allgemeinen und über WoW im besonderen verfolgt. Wie viele hier bin ich auch der Meinung, durch den Aufschrei zur Altersbeschränkung wird vom eigentlichen Problem abgelenkt. Es wird in den Medien immer wieder darüber berichtet, das die jugendlichen Amokläufer Computerspiele, insbesondere sog. Killerspiele gespielt haben. Was in den Berichten meist (oder wenn überhaupt) nur beiläufig mitgeteilt wird, ist die Vereinsamung der Amokläufer. Bei jedem der letzten Amokläufer (im In- wie Ausland) lag eine Vereinsamung vor (wo es erwähnt wurde). 
Ich bin nun kein Kriminalpsychologe, aber es stellt sich mir doch die Frage; Kommt die Vereinsamung weil so viel Computer gespielt wurde, oder wurde Computer gespielt weil die Vereinsamung schon da war? 

Ich denke nicht, das ein sozial gefestigter Menschen durch Computerspiele (welche auch immer) zum Amokläufer wird. 

Wo ich einigen "Experten" recht geben muss ist, das WoW durchaus süchtig machen kann. ABER, die bei denen ich meine das eine Sucht vorliegt, sind ausnahmslos Erwaschene. Bei Kinder und Jugendlichen sehe ich auch eher die Eltern in der Pflicht, es nicht zu einer Sucht kommen zu lassen. Es bringt also nichts, gegen die Computersucht mit Altersbeschränkungen vor zu gehen. Die Amokläufer wird man damit nicht aufhalten und weniger Computersüchtige wird es dadurch auch nicht geben.

TIM K. konnte, wenn man den Medienberichten glauben kann, sehr gut mit den Schußwaffen umgehen. Sowas lernt man nicht in Computerspielen, sowas wird an einer realen Waffe geübt.

Wie oben erwähnt wird bei dieser "Hetze" nur von dem eigentlichen Problem der Politik mit den Amokläufern abgelenkt. Das eigentliche Problem ist nämlich, das die Politik, die Wissenschaft oder wer auch immer überhaupt nichts wirkungsvolles tun können. Die Herrschaften stehen dem Problem schlicht hilflos gegenüber. Es gibt weltweit das Problem, das viele Menschen unter ihren jeweiligen Lebensbedingungen leiden. Besagte Wissenschaft warnt unablässig davor, werden aber konseqent ignoriert. So lang sich in dem Zusammenleben der Menschen nichts ändert, wird es, so traurig es auch ist, weiterhin Amokläufer geben. Da helfen auch alle Verbote und Gute (bzw schlechte) Worte nichts.


----------



## Baeon (18. März 2009)

ich spiele ja auch gerne wow und es halt einen suchtfaktor der nicht zu unterschätzen ist.


und sind wir mal ehrlich zu uns - wen juckt es nicht auch abends nach dem spiel - versucht es doch mal es euch zu verkneifen einzuloggen und stattdessen rauszugehen oder sonst was zu machen.

es ist machbar ja klar - aber für die wenigsten ist es einfach oder leicht.

die USK 18 einstufung kann mit dem grund suchtfaktor und nicht mit gewalt erfolgen.

kippen bringen ja auch deine mitmenschen nicht um oder ein berenzen appelkorn ... ab 18 sind sie erst zu haben !


----------



## Nexilein (18. März 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Wo ging der auf die Schule? Viereinhalb Stunden Unterricht?



Schulstunden pro Tag * Anzahl der Schultage pro Jahr < 4,5 * 365

Wieso tun sich eigentlich viele mit Textaufgaben so schwer?


----------



## djbarti (18. März 2009)

> Am geilsten wäre es doch mal wenn man die ganzen alten Säcke mal in einen riesen Raum einsperrt und die dann alle zusammen WoW anfangen zu lassen. Natürlich mit eier guten Erklärung des Spiels etc. , die müssten dann alle minds bis lvl 20 leveln und zusammen Hdw raidn^^ mal schaun wieviele dann wieder süchtig aus dem Raum am nächsten Tag rauskommen xD Wie mir das gefallen würde jester.gif




Geht ja auch nicht dann fangen die wieder an WOW macht Süchtig


----------



## NarYethz (18. März 2009)

finde usk allgemein total lächerlich, denn wenn sich jemand das spiel kauft und noch daheim wohnt bzw. noch so jung ist und auf die eltern hört bzw. hören muss, dann sollten sich die eltern das anschauen und sich selbst eine meinung bilden und dann sagen "nein, ich verbiete dir das spiel" und es wegnehmen - punkt - aus. es is zwar schwer für eltern, so hart durchzugreifen, aber dafür haben sie sich bereit erklärt, als sie das kind gezeugt haben.
mfg


----------



## Segojan (18. März 2009)

Interessant ist, dass die Argumentation gegen WoW im wesentlichen auf den "Suchtfaktor" abstellt und damit einen Punkt berührt, der sich der Kriminologie weitestgehend entzieht. Es handelt sich schließlich nicht um ein Betäubungsmittel. Dass eine Beschäftigung geeignet ist, jemanden derart in den Bann zu ziehen, ist für sich allein noch kein Grund, Kindern und Jugendlichen den Umgang damit zu versagen.

Die Duelle bei Pokemon laufen, wenn ich das richtig weiß, nach einem ganz ähnlichen Muster ab, und manche Kids daddeln sich die Finger dran wund. Pokemon erst ab 18???


----------



## Annovella (18. März 2009)

Stefge schrieb:


> Edit:Schwachsinn das wird sich glaub ich nicht durchsetzen.Wenn vielleicht ab16.



Ich bin mir sicher, dass sich selbst das nicht durchsetzen wird. 
Ps: SuFu benutzen bitte, es gibt schon mindesten einen Thread dieser Art.



Segojan schrieb:


> Die Duelle bei Pokemon laufen, wenn ich das richtig weiß, nach einem ganz ähnlichen Muster ab, und manche Kids daddeln sich die Finger dran wund. Pokemon erst ab 18???



Schach läuft auch so ab, bitte auch erst ab 18! Playmobile, Lego und alle anderen KINDERSPIELZEUGE bitte auch ab 18!


----------



## Part v. Durotan (18. März 2009)

Azerother schrieb:


> Deutschland. Februar 2010.
> 
> Keine Angst.
> Obige Nachricht ist reine Fiktion.



Echt? 
Ich hätte niemals vermutet, dass Zukunftsthesen rein fiktiv sind.
WOW....
@Sinn:
1000 mal durchgekaut das Thema, selbst ne Kuh sollte sich weigern es nochmals anzurühren.


----------



## Elendor (18. März 2009)

Irgendwie ist das Schwachsinn... auch wenn sie das Spiel ab 18 einstufen... was ändert das am "Suchtverhalten"? Außerdem würde das noch eher dafür sorgen, dass sich noch mehr leute das Spiel holen (ist das überhaupt noch möglich?)
Ich zumindest würde jedem meiner Minderjährigen freunde (wenn sie es denn noch sind, wenn das umgesetzt wird) das Spiel kaufen, auch wenn ich mich damit dann strafbar machen würde. 
WoW ist nicht ab 18, es wäre schwachsinnig das auch so einzustufen, weil es einfach keinen Sinn ergibt...

Natürlich, es ist schrecklich manche Kleinkinder im Spiel anzutreffen, die nur nerven und mal einfach kein Plan von nichts haben.
Doch da kann jeder selber etwas gegen unternehmen. Trifft man solche Nervensäge, kann man sie ja auf die Ignore setzen. Oder aber wie bei uns in der Gilde haben wir eine Altersbeschränkung, auf 18 Jahren (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel).
Natürlich sind doch fast alle großen Gilden, die nicht nur aus Fun spielen, so... aber es macht einfach mehr spaß, wenn nicht alle 5min eine anfrage kommt, ob man mal da oder da helfen kann. 

Aber um doch noch mal zurück zum Thema zu kommen:
Diese Alterseinschränkung bringt nichts... und da können die auch ruhig bei jedem Amokläufer WoW auf dem rechner finden... dieses Spiel ist kein Faktor für dessen Frust am Leben... 
Also lassen wir die einfach mal machen... denn umsetzen können die das sicherlich nicht (ich hoffe es jetzt einfach mal...)


----------



## Shizo. (18. März 2009)

alene85 schrieb:


> ich spiele selber 8- 12 st. wow täglich (zur zeit mach ich ne pause) und ich kann von mir sagen das ich NICHT süchtig bin da ich noch ein RL habe und keine psychischen probleme habe ich unterneheme auch andere sachen als nur wow zocken (mit freunden weggehen,für meine mama einkaufen gehen , fernsehen schauen etc.)



Süchtig hat nichts mit keinen sozialen kontakt oder psychischen problemen zu tun. 
Süchtig ist man wenn man halt immer zockt und 8-12 stunden sind doch recht heftig...
gehn wir davon aus das du noch keine 18 bist nur annehmen ich weiss es ja nicht, 14 uhr schulschluss 
Wenn du dann vor den PC gehst , ist das bis 22 uhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn du 8 Stunden zockst , bei 12 stunden sogar bis 2 uhr morgens


----------



## Thrainan (18. März 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Ich "rede" mit den hier so häufig schreibenden 12-16 jährigen auf eine Art und Weise die selbst sie kapieren. Da fast alle nicht einmal in der Lage sind einen einzigen deutschen Satz zu Papier zu bringen, würden sie eine gewählte Ausdrucksweise, bzw komplexe Sätze nicht mal im Ansatz verstehen.



Deine Argumentation steht in einem krassen Gegensatz zu deiner Signatur. Pauschaliesirungen, Erniedrigung und Beleidigungen werden Jugentliche wohl kaum dazu bringen auf dich zu höhren. Sie sind auch kein Indiz auf ausgeprägte Inteligenz, ganz im Gegenteil. 
Bei Bedarf mit Kindern streng zu sein und sie pauschal für dumm zu verkaufen sind nicht das gleiche. 
Wenn du meinst mit den Kinder auf eine Art und Weise zu reden, deren Niveau und Eloquenz selbst nach stundenlanger Suche nicht zu finden ist, trägst du deinen Teil zur Generation doof mehr als bei. 
Ich werfe hier mal den Begriff "Vorbildfunktion" in den Raum. 

*Zum eigentlichen Thema:* Ich bin erlich gesagt auch der Meinung das hier große Teile der aktuellen Elterngeneration versagen. Die Ursachen sind allerdings ziemlich vielfältig. Faulheit gehört sicherlich dazu. Und auch wenn es im ersten Moment frauenfeindlich klingt, aber ja es macht einen unterschied ob ein Kind imer wehn zuhause hat, oder den halben tag ohne Eltern verbringt. Wenn also bei de Elternteile Arbeiten, das sei wirklich allen gegönnt, dann muss halt ein Babysitter her. Und wenn möglich der gleiche über einen langen Zeitpunkt. Eine echte Bezugsperson halt. 

Aber nur die Eltern sind es auch nicht. Das Schulsystem stinkt doch seit Jahrzenten. Warum laufen die die Kinder nur in der Schule amok? Warum nicht im Supermarkt oder der Innenstadt. Zu große Klassen, bescheidene Lehrerausbildung, abschiebeschulen und geduldetes mobbing. Das kenn ich noch aus meiner, lang zurückliegenden, Schulzeit und es wird ja nicht besser, ganz im Gegenteil. 

Was tragen die Medien dazu bei? Amokläufer wollen Aufmerksamkeit. Und jede deutsche noch so elitäre Redaktion macht mit. Seitenlage Berichte, immer und immer wieder. Dokumentationen und Talkrunden bis zum Abwinken. Es ist unmöglich dem Thema zu entkommen. Will ich nen großen Abgang weis ich genau, das mein Amoklauf jedem, aber auch wirklich jedem im Lande erreichen wird. Manchmal ist es auch besser nicht zu berichten, oder halt nur ein wenig. 

Ich kenne grade aus WoW eine Menge sehr junger Menschen die wirklich was im Kopf haben. ich weis aus meiner Jugend was das Zocken für ne tolle Erfahrung beim Aufwachsen war. Ich wünsche diesen Spaß auch anderen. Nur weil alle 5 Jahre mal wer durchdreht, der das selbe Hobby hat wie hunderte Millionen anderer Menschen auch, sehe ich keinen Grund zu Panik.

Das eine ganze Generation ohne Computer auch ziemlichen Mist bauen kann, sollten grade wir Deutschen wissen. Es waren keine Zockerkinder die den zweiten Weltkrieg gefochten haben. Mal ernsthaft, wer zockt ist meiner Erfahrung nach doch sogar friedlicher als so mancher Spielplatztrinker. Ne große Klappe haben viele Zocker, aber mehr auch nicht und selbst das nur online. 
Es sind keine zocker die dafür sorgen das ganze Stadtviertel von der Polizei gemieden werden.


----------



## Tuminix (18. März 2009)

> *Die Eltern müssen dazu lernen, damit sie endlich ihrer Verantwortung gegenüber unserer heutigen Jugend nachkommen. Und wenn sie darauf "keine Lust" haben, müssen sie dazu gezwungen werden!
> Wenn ein Spiel ab 12 Jahren zu empfehlen ist, wird fast kein Erziehungsberechtigter, der sich in der Materie nicht auskennt, dieses Spiel mit kritischen Augen betrachten.
> Ab 18 und sie müssen es, oder es wird strafrechtlich relevant!*



*Dabei geht es nichtmals um irgendwelches "Gewaltpotential" im Spiel,* sondern eher um den "Suchtfaktor" und *die sonstigen meist nicht beachteten Gefahren eines Mmo´s*... wie z.b. Fehleinschätzung der Sozialkomeptenz usw... 

*Wenn mir meine Tochter erzählt,* dass ihre Freunde heute keine Zeit haben, weil diese sich mit anderen "Freunden" online treffen, die sie im realen Leben noch nie gesehen und kennengelernt haben, und sich dann evtl. noch für den Sommer zu einem realen Treffen verabreden, na, da höre ich doch zweimal hin. Da können die Stimmen im Ts noch so freundlich sein, eine Mimik kann mit freundlicher Stimme auch ganz anders wirken. Daher würde ich einem Fsk 18 für alle Online-Rollenspiele nur zustimmen, ob es nun das kostenpflichtige WoW ist, oder das F2p Fiesta, was von der bunten Aufmachung gerade junge Kinder ansprechen könnte und auf dem ersten Blick völlig gewaltfrei sein könnte.. 
*
Auch wenn es mich selbst nervt,* als Gamer in die Schublade potentieller Amokläufer geschoben zu werden, auf der anderen Seite werden so manche Spiele in den Medien des öfteren gennant, dass manche Eltern vielleicht mal mit ihren Kindern ins Gespräch kommen, welche Spiele sie überhaupt spielen. 
Na, da könnt ihr noch so sehr schmunzeln, aber wenn zu mir Eltern kommen, "mein Sohn kann nachts nicht mehr schlafen, oder nässt plötzlich ein" und dann im Laufe der Zeit ans Licht kommt, dass der 10jährige Resident Evil von seinem großen Bruder gespielt hat, wird mir ganz anders, um nur kurz auf die (Un-)Verantwortung der Eltern *und* Geschwistern einzugehen.

Daher mein Fazit:

Meine Kinder sollen erstmal die reale Welt erforschen, erleben und "begreifen" und dort ihren Lebensweg lvln und lernen ihre realen "dailys, innis & raids" erfolgreich zu verrichten, bevor sie sich in der virtuellen Welt rumtreiben. 

Ps.:
Jeder Spieleautomat, Spielethek ist ab Fsk18, warum dann nicht auch Online-Rollenspiele?!

Tante Edith:


> --------------------
> Bekennender Gegner der "Generation Doof".
> PISA ist kein Zufall!



/sign 
*lacht über Signatur, fein, fein, wenn auch gewagt provokant*


----------



## Darkfire936 (18. März 2009)

Wenn WoW ab 18 werden soll dann sollte sowas wie Tom und Jerry auch ab 18 freigegeben werden.Ganz ehrlich sowas ist viel brutaler als WoW


----------



## Xaphanie (18. März 2009)

Ich kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen.

Speziell bei den Studien von Herrn Pfeiffer geht es nicht um das Gewaltpotential (wobei das natürlich auch thematisiert wird) sondern vor allem um das Suchtpotential. Eine Psychologie aus einer Mannheimer Tagesklinik die sich auf Schulverweigerer spezialisiert hat, sprach sogar von fast 90% WoW-Süchtigen die zu ihnen in die Therapie kommen. Und das ist kein statistischer Ausreisser oder Stadtspezifisch.
Natürlich würde es net alle Kiddies aus dem Spiel vertreiben, aber auch da zeigen Studien, dass es was bringt. Zugegeben, bei Spielen ist die Ausprägung nicht so signifikant wie bei Filmen die auf dem Index stehen, aber es ist vielleicht ein Anfang. 

Zudem muss man ja auch beachten, dass vor allem Jungs von der Spielsucht betroffen sind, vielleicht könnte man also den Kompromiss finden: Für Mädchen USK 16, Jungs USK 18 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das war jetzt natürlich nur ein Spaß (ich betons lieber nochmal). Aber das ist wirklich ein massives Problem, was sich aber statistisch gut belegen lässt. Schaut euch seine Sachen auf den Seiten des KFN mal an. Sind wirklich verständlich geschrieben und machen einem das erschreckende Ausmaß der Extreme erst bewusst.

Was potentielle Amokläufer angeht kann ich nur sagen: Der Aggressive sucht sich das Spiel, nicht das Spiel macht aggressiv. Wenn es so Spiele nicht gäbe, wäre der Zulauf in Schützenvereinen o.ä. wahrscheinlich einfach größer. Oder es gäbe mehr "einfache" Gewalttaten. Die Verzweiflung/Aggression/was auch immer diese Menschen dazu treibt, würde ja nicht einfach in der Luft verschwinden, nur weil es die Spiele nicht mehr gibt (was eh utopisch ist).

Nur indem hier so kindisch argumentiert wird, macht man das Bild, was von "Online-Rollenspielern" besteht, nicht wirklich besser. Eigentlich schade, da es echt ein schönes Hobby ist und wahrscheinlich auch viele "Ältere" begeistern könnte.


----------



## atirb (18. März 2009)

Ich zähle mich jetzt auch mal zu den "alten Säcken" und ich spiele WoW. 

Was mich an den jetzt (wieder) aufkommenden Diskussionen am meisten stört, ist dieses populistische Geschreie zum aktuellen (traurigen) Thema. 

Wieder fühlen sich Politiker zum Handeln gezwungen, die mit der Materie überhaupt nicht vertraut sind, sie hören Meinungen und berufen sich auf Erhebungen, die 

ihnen jetzt gerade in den Kram passen und verharmlosen damit ein sicherlich insgesamt schwieriges Thema.

Wenn es doch nur so einfach wäre Gewalt zu verhindern, Sucht zu bekämpfen....aber die Illusion das es so möglich wäre ist einfacher aufzubauen, als sich den 

wirklichen Problemen zu stellen.

Die deutsche Bildungspolitik versagt seit Jahren und man ist lernresistent.

Jedes 4. Kind in NRW ist von Armut betroffen (Nachrichten vom 18.03.09)

"Fans" fahren zu Fussballspielen um Randale zu machen.

Hartz 4 wird (unter anderem) von täglich arbeitenden Menschen bezogen, weil der Lohn der Arbeit nicht ausreicht.

In den Nachrichten höre ich von Selbstmordattentaten, von Hungertoten in Dafur und von Menschenrechtsverletzungen in vielen Teilen der Welt.

etc.


.....aber man löst Gewalt- und Suchtprobleme durch Verbot und Reglementierung von Computerspielen.

Bitte versteht mich nicht falsch, ich denke schon, dass es (Spiel-) Inhalte gibt, die nicht angebracht sind und vor denen man Jugendlche sowieso, aber auch Erwachsene schützen muss, allerdings 

nicht durch Zensur, sondern durch Aufklärung und soziale Erziehung (hier sind natürlich vor allem die Eltern gefragt).

Aber grundsätzlich muss doch erst einmal die Frage gestellt werden, warum sie in der Gesellschaft konsumiert werden, warum gibt es einen Bedarf?

Mir wird Angst und Bange, wenn ich daran denke das alle politischen Entscheidungen so uninformiert und oberflächlich gefällt werden.

Diese ständige Heuchelei zum Zwecke der Profilierung geht mir gehörig auf die Nerven. 

Verbietet Kriege, verbietet Hunger, verbietet Armut und erlaubt Kondome in Afrika (...ihr wisst schon wer gemeint ist)...dann könnt ihr Menschen retten, millonenfach, ihr rettet wenige mit dem Thema 

Computerspiele.


----------



## kulunu (18. März 2009)

leute jetzt mal ernstaht was kan alles süchtig amchen udn sit nciht verboten???????????????????????
alk zigaretten ja soga kaugumi kan süchtigmachen oh und wir wollen nicht das suchtpotenzial in den algemeinen lebensmitteln vergessen wie zucker künztliche zusatzstoffe oder mohn und was weis ich was es noch giebt  aber was davon ist verboten ?????????? was sagt mir mal eins ???????????????????????
das is doch schwachsinn wow is für geistig gesunde leute mit einem angenehmen umfeld nicht gefährlicher als kaugummis oder so.


Meinemeinung last den scheiß von wegen usk 18 und schaut euch erstmal das Umfeld genauer an , aber wirklich genau und nicht nur einen seitenblick und dann sagen " ach ja ist ja garnicht mal so schlecht und damit noch schöner Räuberkommt für die Medien sagen wer einfach das Umfeld wa sehr gut. damit bleiben nurnoch die PC spiele als schuldiger und da kann man ganz schnell ne billige lösung finden zieht man das noch schön in die Länge dann glauben die Leute auch das man angesträngt arbeitet und schon kann man sich die nächste gehaltserhöhung gönnen dann sin alle zufrieden ". das wa eine Karikatur aus den eigenentasten von den gedankengängen der Politiker danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fantal (18. März 2009)

Mir egal bin alt genug von demher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animos93 (18. März 2009)

Selbst wenn es durchgesetzt wird... Jeder der nicht völlig bescheuert ist kommt an WoW wenn er will^^


----------



## Thalimo (18. März 2009)

Ist mir sowas von egal ob ab 12 oder 18 Jahren xD... werde im Sommer 18 und mache gerade sowieso ne Pause also solln sies von mir aus machen wird aber nicht viel bringen
dar ich mir sicher bin das genügend Jugendlich anders dazu kommen zB dadurch das sich einfach ein Elternteil einen Acc macht... oder sonst wie.

Theoretisch wär PvP dan hinüber weils dann kaum noch Allianzler gibt XD ! Nö Joke Ich mach sowieso wenn nur PvE..


----------



## Dracocephalus (18. März 2009)

Du raffst es echt nicht, oder?



> Nicht wegen dem Inhalt hat WoW ein sehr hohes Gefahrenpotatial, sondern wegen dem benötigten Zeitaufwand der für dieses Spiel von vielen Kindern aufgebracht wird.



EDIT: Warst Du nicht der, der die Fehler der anderen so gerne auswalzt und daraus eine Signatur macht? Das Wort "wegen" steht mit dem Genitiv. Das wußte man auch schon bei der "Feuerzangenbowle"..."Es heißt wegen _des_ Schild_es_!"..tja, der arme Rosen...^^

Vermutlich bist Du auch noch nicht so lange auf dieser Welt und Dir fehlt schlicht die Erfahrung. Dann laß Dir von einem alten Zocker mal erzählen, wie das damals in den 70er so war. ^^ Alter, ich hab stundenlang, ja, tagelang Sandburgen gebaut. Voll irre! Immer nur Sand geschippt, total eintönig, immer auf dem Arsch gesessen und sogar das Mittagessen vergessen. Das war definitiv eine Sucht. Ich konnte gar nicht aufhören und wollte das auch gar nicht. Von anderen hab ich gehört, daß die stundenlang gelesen haben, so in Büchern mit Buchstaben drin. Andere haben an ihren Mopeds rumgeschraubt, bis der Arzt kommen mußte. Soll ich die Liste länger machen? 

Nur weil man sich mit einer ganz bestimmten Sache sehr, sehr lange auseinandersetzt, damit seine gesamte Freizeit füllt und den einen oder anderen sozialen Kontakt dabei vergißt, ist es noch keine Sucht. Schon sonderbar: Wenn ich meine Schlümpfe mit der Zwille von der Sandburg geballert hab und dabei entsprechende Explosionsgeräusche nachahmte, hat sich so gar keiner Sorgen gemacht, ich würde demnächst auf Amoktour gehen. Dabei ist da alles dabei! Gewalt und Spaß dabei! Völlig in diese Fiktion eintauchen! Waffenbenutzung! Aber vermutlich war das nicht so schlimm, weil man ja draußen an der frischen Luft war und bei dieser konkrete Ausübung von Gewalt auch schon die Eltern und Großeltern ihren Spaß hatten.

Ganz anders sieht die Sache aus, wenn man die Aktivität nach drinnen verlagert und statt der (doch recht teuren und dann oft unwiederbringlich zerstörten) Schlümpfe Pixel auf einem Bildschirm verwendet. Weil das etwas ganz neues, etwas anderes war (und anscheinend noch ist), was sich Oma und Opa schlicht nicht vorstellen können, zu dem sie keinen Zugang haben, muß es BÖSE sein. Wenn man fragen würde, ob das Kind lieber zur Wehrsportgruppe gehen soll oder sich an den Rechner setzen, werden vermutlich deutlich zuviele Menschen mit begrenztem Hirn die "Bewegung an frischer Luft" befürworten. Stubenhocker und Knöpfchendrücker sind irgendwie suspekt. So wie früher alles, was einem fremd und sonderbar erschien ganz sicher Magie sein mußte.



> Es geht um Suchtpotential, um die daraus resultierende Abkapselung von der Aussenwelt, was wiederum zur Vereinsamung und zum Aussenseiterdasein führt.
> Und nichts ist schlimmer für die Psyche Pubertierender als ein Aussenseiterdasein, in Verbindung mit stark eingeschränkter Bildung zu fristen.



Hast Du schon mal ein MMORPG gespielt? Abkapselung? Du weißt aber schon, wie der Chat funktioniert? Und ob ich nun mit meinem Freund, der 100km entfernt umgezogen ist, per Telephon rumsabbel oder per TS beim Daddeln, ist kein Unterschied. Außenseiter? Die Außenseiter der 80er, um mal wieder aus meinen reichen Erfahrungen zu schöpfen, sind die Geeks und Nerds, die dann später die tollen Jobs bekamen und inzwischen in eigenem Haus mit der Familie wohnen. Die "Innenseiter", die damals die Außenseiter zu solchen machten, leben heute von Hartz4 und der Buddel Bier am Morgen oder schuften ganz brav als Buchhalter bei Papa in der Firma. Echte Rebellen...  Was ich damit sagen will: Außenseiter zu sein, ist zwar erstmal nicht so toll, aber da man nicht der einzige ist, kann man noch genug Freunde finden. Und das erste Klassentreffen nach 10 Jahren schafft dann die Genugtuung gegenüber den hänselnden Pennern von damals...*harharhar*

Woher plötzlich die geringe Bildung kommen soll, hab ich nicht verstanden. Entweder man ist der Geek und daher Außenseiter oder man ist eben nicht die hellste Leuchte in der Lampe. Erstere sind meist die, die den Schnitt hochreißen und bei letzteren ist die Außenseiterrolle eine Folge, nicht die Wirkung. 



> DA liegt die große Gefahr!



Und wenn Du noch so sehr die Shift-Taste benutzt: Es gibt keine Gefahr. Eine große schon gar nicht. Zumindest geht nichts davon von irgendeinem Computerspiel aus. Nicht mal vom miesen Fernsehen. Die größten Terroristen und Amokläufer sitzen fett in ihren Stühlen im Parlament und schwafeln über die Dinge, von denen sie (und das ist eine wichtige Voraussetzung um Politiker zu werden) nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung haben. Als Experten befragen sie dann die, die am lautesten Tod und Teufel herausbeschwören. Das jene genau das tun, um ihre eigenen Pfründe zu sichern, interessiert den gemeinen Politiker nicht, denn seine Rente zumindest ist sicher, egal was er tut. Dann sind da noch die Medien, die auch eine höhere verkaufte Auflage/höhere Einschaltquoten haben, wenn das Ende der Welt in großen Lettern beschworen wird (und die Wahrheit so langweilig und komplex ist). Und all das trifft dann auf die tumbe Masse, die gerne mal eine neue Sau durchs Dorf treibt, solange es nicht die eigene ist.

Mein junger Freund, die wahre Gefahr hast Du noch gar nicht erkannt...

D.


----------



## Fantal (18. März 2009)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Du raffst es echt nicht, oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr dickes /SIGN!


----------



## Malarki@buffed (18. März 2009)

Ab 16 sollte es schon sein denn manche sachen sind echt etwas härter aber die tragen vor allem in Classic und Wotlk so stark zur Atmo
bei das ich diese nicht vermissen will. Falls jedoch jemals ein EgoShooter Verbot bzw WoW Verbot hierzulande durchgebracht wird
um Probleme wie Soziale Differenzen, Amokläufe und co. zu lösen werde ich dieses Land wohl verlassen.
Denn mehr Versagen als unsere Politiker kann man echt nicht mehr in unserem Neuzeitlichem Europa.


----------



## Visssion (18. März 2009)

wirklich ein sehr guter text, muss dir vollkommen recht geben, die Politiker usw. schieben es auch nur auf PC spiele usw. weil das die einfachste aller antworten auf dieses komplexe problem ist!!!

Ähm was ist bitte hart an wow ?  
Blumenpflücken oder Oo

also unter hart versteh ich was ganz anderes sry

/sign


----------



## Malarki@buffed (19. März 2009)

An dem Tag an dem World of Warcraft von den Politikern der BRD Verboten wird,
werden sich die glorreichen Streitkräfte der Allianz & Horde erneut vereinen um am Bundesbaum 
Archimerkel zu Fall zu bringen und Azeroth zu beschützen <3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shariko (19. März 2009)

Um es kurz zu fassen:
Damals waren es die Bücher, dann das Radio, dann kamen die Filme und jetzt sind es die Computerspiele. Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass man bei Computerspielen aktiv ins Geschehen eingreift, während man bei den anderen genannten Medien nur passiv das Geschehen verfolgt.


----------



## Lemendeer (19. März 2009)

Gott bin ich froh das ich Österreicher bin, das nimmt ja echt abstrakte ausmasse an was eure Politiker da für mist bauen. ( klar unsere sind auch idioten aber die sind harmlos die machen nix ^^)
Man Medien und Poliiker das sind für mich die Apokalyptischen Reiter. Ok ich bin 23 und kann machen was ich will aber bevor sie aufhören an Privatpersonen Waffen zu verkaufen stellen die bei euch doch echt das PC spielen unter Straffe. 
Echt arg sowas ich verstehs nicht.


----------



## Komakomi (19. März 2009)

Graggi schrieb:


> Die Leute über 18 können ja zocken und freuen sich vielleich sogar darüber das die "Kiddis" jetzt weg sind.



Also "Kiddis" gibt es in allen Altersgruppen! Wenn ich mir diesen Begriff vorstelle muss ich an eine Person denken deren geistige Kompetenz nicht mit den sozialen Ebenbild der heutigen Gesellschaft übereinstimmt.
Es kann durchaus sein, dass ein "unter 14 Jähriger" vernünftiger ist als ein Ü30 Spieler und dementsprechend gerechter handeln kann!

Aber wenn man sich die bilder vor die Augen nimmt, was für massen an Jugendlichen, welche z.B. wegen ausbildungstechnischen Gründen nicht in direkter sichtlicher Verbindung zu den Erziehungsberechtigten sind, von diesem "Spiel" abhängig sind wäre ich durchaus dafür dieses "Spiel" mit einer Alters-Begrenzung von 18+ zu versehren!

Und NEIN ich bin noch nicht 18, aber ich hätte mein Leben fast wegen diesem "Spiel" kaputt gemacht, ich habe mich im lezten Moment noch bremsen können. Es mag zwar sein, dass die meisten sich noch rechtzeitig bremsen können. Aber selbst wenn es "nur" die Zukunft von 100 minderjährigen rettet, würde sich dies durchaus lohnen. Wenn sich ein unter 18 jähriger darüber beschweert, nehme ich daraus, dass es ihm aus dem Leben gerissen wird. Dies würde bedeuten er wäre schon abhängig!

*Nur getroffene Hunde bellen.*


----------



## Stormsong (19. März 2009)

was soll man dazu noch sagen, langsam artet das ganze in eine hexenjagd aus, weil dringend ein schuldiger für schlechte familienverhältnisse, amokläufe, gewalt und ähnliches gefunden werden muß, da ansonnsten die menschheit einsehen müßte, daß gewalt als konfliktlösung immer noch in den instinkten der menschen verankert ist, und sich das auf absehbare zeit nicht ändern wird.

der nächste schritt wäre dann eigentlich kriegsspielzeug zu verbieten, kunst die gewalt darstellt (ja auch die alten meister waren nicht ohne), nicht zu vergessen literatur, was nicht nur profane trivial-literatur von schriftstellern wie dan brown betrifft, sondern auch so schöne werke wie die bibel und grimm's märchen. man überlege sich mal wieviele leben diverse religiöse schriften gefordert haben, noch forden und auch zukünftig fordern werden.

dadurch, daß ich schon seit 15 jahren online rollenspiele spiele (können paar mehr oder paar weniger sein, ultima online war mein erstes), kenne ich viele leute die mit mir dieses hobby teilen. bisher ist weder ein amokläufer, noch jemand mit "supergau-suchtpotential" dabei. klar wenn etwas neu rauskommt, sei es ein addon oder ein neues spiel, spielt man natürlich häufiger, aber das pendelt sich immer wieder im laufe der zeit ein.

der allgemeine konsens der meißten leute wie wir/ich dieses hobby teile/n ist eigentlich das genaue gegenteil von dem, was immer behauptet wird. hauptsächlich wird dieses medium genutzt um alltagsfrust/aggressionen abzubauen und baut keine auf.

"wenn statistiken lange genug gefoltert werden gestehen sie alles" ist für mich hier ein schönes schlußwort, da natürlich mit steigender präsens dieses mediums auch die anzahl ausnahmefälle steigt, wer sich noch mit mir erinnern kann an die zeit als es keine flatrates gab, wird das verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## simply Torina (19. März 2009)

Schade das viele nicht erkennen, das Pfeiffer in vielen(!) Punkten durchaus recht hat, sondern schon bei seinem Namen abschalten. Ich habe mir mehrer Interviews mit ihm durchgelesen, und ich weiß das er sich gerne blöd ausdrückt oder auch mal 1-2 Sätze sagt die nicht gerade von Fachkenntnis sprechen. 
Aber im Kern hat er in vielem Recht.
WOW (und auch andere MMOs) sind suchterzeugend. Ich kenne ein paar Fälle in meine MMO Umfeld, die durch das Spiel Beziehungen verloren haben, böse Abmahnungen im Job gekriegt habe, etc. Und das waren Leute jenseits der 20 und definitv keine Kellerkinder.
Oder wie es EngraTodesklinge in einem anderen Thread sagte:

PS: ja wir verkaufen unter anderem auch Sagenumwobene GameTime Cards, aber bei manchen Kunden ist die Degeneration schon fast erschreckend seit dem Release von WoW xD ... ist eigentlich nicht witzig aber man muss das mit Humor nehmen wenn man öfter mal so jemanden vor sich hat o.O ...

Viele werden das jetzt mit Büchern oder Filme vergleichen, aber das passt nicht.
Glaubt ihr wirklich, das ihr euch Jahrelang mehrere Stunden täglich ein und das selbe Buch(reihe) lest/den selben Film(reihe) anguckt?

Und Pfeiffer sagt ja auch, das es als einzelne Maßnahme nicht viel bringt (womit er ja auch recht hat).
Aber das ist den Politikern nicht klar, warum sonst ist denn seid dem ersten Amoklauf nichts außer einer Verschärfung der FSK passiert.
Natürlich ist es eigentlich an den Eltern hier ihren elterlichen Pflichten nachzukommen. Aber wie soll man das von Oben machen?
Wie soll ich Eltern, denen es *scheißegal* ist was ihr Kind nachmittags macht, wieder in die Pflicht nehmen?
Er sagte ja selbst:
Es gibt zudem Schicht- sowie interfamiliäre Faktoren, aber da können wir weniger tun. Bei den Medien können wir etwas tun!

Das Problem ist halt, das die Politik daraus gerne eine Hexenjagd macht, einfach um Stimmen zu sammeln (denkt dran, es ist Bundestagswahl dieses Jahr), anstatt sich wirklich substanziell mit dem Problem zu befassen. Sag den Eltern die Killerspiele sind schuld, und sie fühlen sich besser (sie sind ja nicht schuld), glauben das du etwas für ihre Kinder tun willst und geben dir ihre Stimme. Sag ihnen das sie die Killerspiel nicht wirklich etwas damit zu tun haben, und das sie als Eltern *versagt* haben und du bist der Buhman, weil du beschuldigst sie und tust ja eh nix.
Wie gesagt, es ist Bundestagswahl dieses Jahr
Ich zitiere hier Pfeiffer noch einmal:

Nicht jedes Wort in diesem "Kölner Aufruf" finde ich richtig. Die Eltern werden darin in meinen Augen zu sehr entlastet. Aber es war mir nicht möglich, mit meinen Bedenken durchzudringen.

Und ja, Gilden (Clans,Squats,etc) sind auch soziale Umfelder. Aber was bleibt davon übrig, wenn man den PC abschaltet?


----------



## FroggyStyle (19. März 2009)

Das größte Problembei einer Sucht ist, dass die meisten Leute ihre eigene Sucht nicht erkennen bzw. wahrhaben wollen. Welcher Raucher gibt schon zu, dass ersüchtig ist? 40 Zigarretten amTag sind doch noch vertretbar!!? N halber Kasten Bier am Tagauch noch!!?

Eine Sucht ist immer gesundheitsgefährdend, egal ob Spielsucht, Nikotinsucht, Schokoladensucht, Alkoholsucht. Meist verbinden wir mit einer Sucht nur die körperlichen Entzugserscheinungen. Beim Alkohol und Nikotin sehr deutlich, Aggression, Zittern, etc. Viel schlimmer sind die psychischen Entzugserscheinungen. Plötzliche Leere, Unausgeglichenheit, Selbstwertverlust!! Gerade diese Symptome können auch bei Spielsucht auftreten. Und es ist egal, ob das Spiel nun WoW oder Frogger heißt, die Gefahr besteht bei unkontrolliertem Konsum bei beiden. Nur geht es bei WoW durch verschiedene Faktoren  wesentlich schneller. In WoW erhält man wesentlich schneller Erfolge als im RL, in WoW kann man sein schwaches Selbstvertrauen hinter einem Monitor verstecken, man IST eine Persönlichkeit, man wird akzeptiert, wie man (der Char) ist. Es zählen keine RL-Statussymbole (Job, Geld). Der häufigste Satz eines Süchtigen ist: "Wenn ich will, kann ich aufhören!" Nur die meisten wollen nicht! Warum auch? Sie würden ihren virtuell-sozialen Status aufgeben, nur um zu erkennen, dass der reale Freundeskreis noch weiter geschrumpft ist. Die Folge ist, zurück in den Keller, Kiste an und weiterdaddeln.

Nicht nur "minderbemittelte" Kinder sind suchtgefährdet, jeder Mensch läuft Gefahr süchtig zu werden. Wenn ein Nichtraucher über längere Zeit regelmäßig Nikotin konsumiert, wird er süchtig. Einige kommen leichter davon weg, andere gar nicht, auch wenn diese im sonstigen Leben willensstarke Persönlichkeiten sind. Alkohol ist ähnlich, allerdings gibt es Menschen, die regelmäßig trinken und keine Suchtsymptomatik entwickeln, andere trinken nur eine Flasche Bier am Tag und entwickeln bereits darauf physische und psychische Entzugserscheinungen. Das selbe gilt für Spieler, die einen können Stunden lang spielen, machen die Kiste aus und beschäftigen sich tagelang mit was anderem. Andere "brauchen" täglich ihre 1-2 Stunden (klingt nicht viel, für manche aber schon ausreichend), sehnen sich den ganzen Tag lang dem "Feierabend" entgegen. Äußere Einflüsse können eine Spielsucht noch beschleunigen (müssen aber nicht), schlechte Eingliederung in Familie, Schule, Job. Mangelndes Selbstwertgefühl und fehlende vertraute Bezugspersonen fördern eine Isolation noch mehr.

Warum WoW ab 18? Kinder und Jugendliche müssen geschützt werden, da sie von ihrer eigenen geistigen Entwicklung noch nicht so weit sind, selbst zu entscheiden, was gut und was schlecht für sie ist. Sie entscheiden für sich, was Spaß macht, auch wenn das für ihre weitere Entwicklung hinderlich oder sogar ungesund ist (Rauchen/Komasaufen). Da sie dies nicht immer können, muss jemand für sie entscheiden, was sie dürfen und was nicht. USK/FSK => Selbstkontrolle ist das Zauberwort. Ja, Kinder und Jugendliche kommen an USK18 Spiele. Es liegt in der Verantwortung der Eltern, zu kontrollieren, was ein Kind spielen darf und was nicht. Wichtig ist, dass diese Kontrolle auch stattfindet. USK18 heißt für Eltern: Eigentlich sollte mein Kind das nicht spielen. Wenn sich die Eltern dann mit dem  Inhalt der Spiele auseinander setzen, können sie entscheiden, ob ihr Kind in der Lage ist, Inhalte ordentlich zu verarbeiten und das Umfeld nicht zu vernachlässigen. USK18 heißt nicht: Für Kinder verboten! 
Warum 18? Ab 18 Jahren gilt man als erwachsen und man kann selbst bestimmen, ob man sich die Inhalte zumuten möchte oder nicht, ob man eine Suchtgefahr erkennt oder nicht! Eigenverantwortung!!! Jeder Erwachsene ist selbst für seinen Nikotin und Alkoholkonsum verantwortlich. Nur bei stärkeren Suchtmitteln, wo definitiv eine Sucht (physisch od. psychisch) die Folge ist, wird ein generelles Verbot ausgesprochen. 

Nicht nur WoW sollte ab 18 Jahren sein, auch andere Spiele (nicht nur Video-Spiele). Sämtliche Sammelkartenspiele (Magic, etc.) würde ich dazuzählen. Da geht es nicht um die Inhalte, sondern um die Suchtgefahr. Mehr, mehr, mehr, diese Karte, jene Karte. Das gesamte Taschengeld wird für Karten ausgegeben, um den Sammeltrieb zu stillen. Hier seh ich besonders die Eltern in der Verantwortung, auffälliges Verhalten ihrer Kinder zu beobachten und rechtzeitig einzugreifen. Und wie gesagt, USK/FSK sind Hilfsmittel für Eltern. Die Spiele/Filme werden nicht direkt an Kinder verkauft, sondern an die Eltern. Es ist eine Hürde, wenn auch keine perfekte. Und wenn WoW ab 18 ist, sollten auch die GTCs ab 18 verkauft werden, bzw (wie in einem anderen Fred schon erwähnt) komplett durch Kreditkarte ersetzt werden. Die kriegt nämlich inzwischen jeder 18 Jährige bei amazon und Co...

Gleich werden wieder viele Schwachsinn/Blödsinn rufen! Probierts aus, beobachtet euch tagsüber, wie ihr dem Feierabend entgegenstrebt. Wie ihr den Knopf drück, Launcher startet, etc. Stellt mal die Kiste für nen Monat/Quartal komplett beiseite. emails lest im Internet-Cafe, usw. Wenn ihr das schafft, ohne an Eure dahinkümmernden Pixel zu denken und zu befürchten, den anschluss an den kommen 3.1-Patch und Ulduar-Raids zu verlieren, erst dann könnt ihr mit sicherheit behaupten,ihr seid nicht suchtgefährdet. Wer sagt, das brauch ich nicht erst probieren, weil ichs sowieso schaffe,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Sucht euch nen Sucht-Berater vor Ort!


----------



## Technocrat (19. März 2009)

Visssion schrieb:


> Ähm was ist bitte hart an wow ?



Wenn Du die Folterquestes für den DK nicht hart findest, brauchst Du dringend Hilfe. Professionelle Hilfe, wohlgemerkt.


----------



## Technocrat (19. März 2009)

FroggyStyle schrieb:


> Wie ihr den Knopf drück, Launcher startet, etc. Stellt mal die Kiste für nen Monat/Quartal komplett beiseite. emails lest im Internet-Cafe, usw. Wenn ihr das schafft, ohne an Eure dahinkümmernden Pixel zu denken und zu befürchten, den anschluss an den kommen 3.1-Patch und Ulduar-Raids zu verlieren, erst dann könnt ihr mit sicherheit behaupten,ihr seid nicht suchtgefährdet. Wer sagt, das brauch ich nicht erst probieren, weil ichs sowieso schaffe,
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist der dümmste Quatsch, den ich dieses Jahr gelesen habe. Ach halt, darf ich ja nicht sagen, weil: dann bin ich ja süchtig. Wenn es nach Knallschoten wie Dir geht, binn ich nämlich schon süchtig, wenn ich WoW spiele, egal wie lange und oft. Wenn ich es leugne, süchtig zu sein, dann bin ich natürlich süchtig und will es nur nicht zugeben. Sag mal, ist bei Dir noch alles klar im Kopf? Deine Methode ist nämlich sehr bewehrt und wird seit dem Mittelalter verwendet. Damals machte mann das zum Beispiel mit Hexen so: Man fesslte eine Frau der man Hexerei anlastete und warf sie ins Wasser. Ertrank sie, war sie schuldig, ertrank sie nicht, hatte sie natürlich Hexerei verwendet um sich zu retten und wurde verbrannt.

Und ich? Wenn es nach Dir und Deinesgleichen geht, bin ich nur dann nicht süchtig wenn kein WoW spiele. Da frage ich mich doch gleich, warum Du sowas Perfides schreibst: Bist Du von Blizzards Konkurrenz angeheuert um WoW schlechtzumachen oder hast Du bloß kein Geld um WoW zu spielen und neidest es einfach allen, die es tun?


----------



## FroggyStyle (19. März 2009)

simply schrieb:


> FULL QUOTE



/sign


----------



## FroggyStyle (19. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Das ist der dümmst Quatsch, den ich dieses Jahr gelesen habe.





FroggyStyle schrieb:


> Gleich werden wieder viele Schwachsinn/Blödsinn rufen!



Ich habs gewusst, woher nur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (19. März 2009)

FroggyStyle schrieb:


> Ich habs gewusst, woher nur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil Du eben die alte "alle WoWler sind Suchtis" Nummer durchziehst, obwohl Du weißt, das Du lügst. Pauschalverurteilunegn sind immer Schwachsinn, also konnstest Du auch leicht vorhersagen, das Dir das jemand vorwirft.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (19. März 2009)

FroggyStyle schrieb:


> Gleich werden wieder viele Schwachsinn/Blödsinn rufen! Probierts aus, beobachtet euch tagsüber, wie ihr dem Feierabend entgegenstrebt. Wie ihr den Knopf drück, Launcher startet, etc. Stellt mal die Kiste für nen Monat/Quartal komplett beiseite. emails lest im Internet-Cafe, usw. Wenn ihr das schafft, ohne an Eure dahinkümmernden Pixel zu denken und zu befürchten, den anschluss an den kommen 3.1-Patch und Ulduar-Raids zu verlieren, erst dann könnt ihr mit sicherheit behaupten,ihr seid nicht suchtgefährdet. Wer sagt, das brauch ich nicht erst probieren, weil ichs sowieso schaffe,
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Workaholic? Kommt mir so vor, da du dich anscheinend nicht auf den Feierabend freust oO

Ich bin vielleicht süchtig aber da es keine Weiteren Auswirkungen auf mein leben hat finde ich es nicht weiter Tragisch. Ich spiele fast Jeden Tag 1-5 Stunden und habe Spaß daran, warum sollte ich es also abstellen?

Ich Esse auch jeden Tag und kriege schwere Entzugserscheinungen wenn ich das Mal eine Woche sein lasse. Ich kann auch nicht einschlafen ohne vorher 1-2 Seiten zu lesen. Wenn ich kein WoW Spiele schau ich mir einen schönen HD Film an, zocke X-Box, Lese oder Programmiere, ist das vielleicht nur eine Suchtverlagerung?

Ansonsten finde ich es in Meinem Kopf viel schöner als in der Realität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Komakomi (19. März 2009)

kulunu schrieb:


> leute jetzt mal ernstaht was kan alles süchtig amchen udn sit nciht verboten???????????????????????
> alk zigaretten ja soga kaugumi kan süchtigmachen oh und wir wollen nicht das suchtpotenzial in den algemeinen lebensmitteln vergessen wie zucker künztliche zusatzstoffe oder mohn und was weis ich was es noch giebt  aber was davon ist verboten ?????????? was sagt mir mal eins ???????????????????????
> das is doch schwachsinn wow is für geistig gesunde leute mit einem angenehmen umfeld nicht gefährlicher als kaugummis oder so.


Zigaretten sind ab 18!
Alkohol ist ab 18!
Kaugummi ist nicht beschädigend!
Das problem besteht einfach darin, dass die jüngeren leute einfach nicht begreifen wie wichtig schule/ausbldung/weiterbildung ist!
Es geht nicht direkt um das spielen, sondern um die proportionalität zwischen PC und RL!
Wenn jemand in einem verhältniss von 1:1:1 PC Schule/ausbildung/schlaafen alles gleich sezt ist dies einfach schlicht und ergreifend zu viel PC!

Ja, Blizzard hat eine Elternsperre eingerichtet, aber wie viele Eltern sind berufstätig, sehen ihre kinder nur ein mal die woche oder wissen überhaupt, dass ihr kind 99% seiner Freizeit vor dem PC verbringt?


----------



## Scrätcher (19. März 2009)

FroggyStyle schrieb:


> full quote



muahahaha

Ich geb dir RECHT!

Schützt die Kinder vor sich selbst und steckt sie solange in Erziehungsheime bis sie alt genug sind das wir sie in den Knast wegsperren können!!

Onlinespiele machen süchtig,
Offlinespiele kann man nicht überwachen,
auf der Straße pöpeln sie nur,
in der Schule lernen sie nix!

Man könnte sie dort auch in einzelnen Zellen äh Zimmern unterbringen damit sie sich gegenseitig auch nichts tun! Es könnte vielleicht zu einem geringfügigen Anstieg von Depressionen kommen aber dagegen gibts ja Medikamente! Und die kriegen sie ja nur bis sie 18 sind!

Gut das wir darüber geredet haben warum ist uns das nicht früher eingefallen? Kinder werden nicht mehr das Problem von uns sein und vielleicht danken sie es uns irgendwann?


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (19. März 2009)

Komakomi schrieb:


> Wenn jemand in einem verhältniss von 1:1:1 PC Schule/ausbildung/schlaafen alles gleich sezt ist dies einfach schlicht und ergreifend zu viel PC!



Warum? bei mir sah und sieht das in etwa genauso aus... wobei ich mein Hobby zum Beruf gemacht habe und auch noch 8-10 stunden auf der Arbeit vorm Rechner hänge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FroggyStyle (19. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Weil Du eben die alte "alle WoWler sind Suchtis" Nummer durchziehst, obwohl Du weißt, das Du lügst. Pauschalverurteilunegn sind immer Schwachsinn, also konnstest Du auch leicht vorhersagen, das Dir das jemand vorwirft.



Erstens behaupte ich nicht, alle WoWler sind Suchtis! Lies meinen Post nochmal und du wirst zur selben Erkenntnis kommen. Ich sage, dass jeder Gefahr läuft, süchtig zu werden, egal aus welcher Schicht er kommt, das gilt nicht nur für WoW, sondern auch für alle anderen Spiele, siehe Frogger Beispiel. Der Absatz ist eine bewusste Provokation an diejenigen, die absolut nichts von einer Sucht wissen wollen. 



Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Workaholic? Kommt mir so vor, da du dich anscheinend nicht auf den Feierabend freust oO



Nein, ich freue mich auch auf den Feierabend! Aber ich sehne mich nicht unbedingt WoW entgegen und warte darauf, dass ich endlich nach haus kann um mich einzuloggen. Das ist seit Ultima Online vorbei! Ja, damals war ich wohl süchtig! 



Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Ich bin vielleicht süchtig aber da es keine Weiteren Auswirkungen auf mein leben hat finde ich es nicht weiter Tragisch. Ich spiele fast Jeden Tag 1-5 Stunden und habe Spaß daran, warum sollte ich es also abstellen?



Vielleicht bist du süchtig, vielleicht auch nicht! Die Auswirkungen einer Sucht erkennt man meist nicht sofort. Raucher merken in den ersten Jahren ihrer Sucht auch keine Auswirkungen auf ihr Leben, bis dann irgendwann die Puste ausgeht, die Lunge reisst, der Herzinfarkt ansteht, der Lungenkrebs grüßt. Nein, diese Symptome wirst du durch Spiele nicht bekommen, eine soziale Isolation schon eher, und die kommt auch nicht von heut auf morgen.




Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Ich Esse auch jeden Tag und kriege schwere Entzugserscheinungen wenn ich das Mal eine Woche sein lasse.



ohne Worte



Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Ich kann auch nicht einschlafen ohne vorher 1-2 Seiten zu lesen. Wenn ich kein WoW Spiele schau ich mir einen schönen HD Film an, zocke X-Box, Lese oder Programmiere, ist das vielleicht nur eine Suchtverlagerung?)



Wenn du ein abwechslungsreiches Freizeitverhalten hast, so wie du es beschrieben hast, brauchst du dir ja auch keine Gedanken machen. Es geht hier um Kinder, Jugendliche, Erwachsene, die sonst nichts anderes in ihrer Freizeit anstellen können/wollen.
Wenn ich alerdings bös wär, könnte ich dir unterstellen, dass ich in deinem Freizeitverhalten schon eine starke Isolation vorfinden könnte. Videospiele, Filme, Lesen, Programmieren. Wo sind die Freunde? Aber so gemein will ich ja gar nicht sein, hast du bestimmt nur vergessen zu erwähnen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FroggyStyle (19. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Schützt die Kinder vor sich selbst und steckt sie solange in Erziehungsheime bis sie alt genug sind das wir sie in den Knast wegsperren können!!
> 
> Onlinespiele machen süchtig,
> Offlinespiele kann man nicht überwachen,
> ...



Es war in keinster Weise die Rede davon, jemanden wegzusperren!!! Aber wenns dir damit besser geht, sperr dich bitte ein, verschluck den Schlüssel und hoffe, dass er im Blinddarm landet. Vielleicht gefällt dir diese art von Diskussion besser, mir nicht...


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (19. März 2009)

FroggyStyle schrieb:


> Wenn ich alerdings bös wär, könnte ich dir unterstellen, dass ich in deinem Freizeitverhalten schon eine starke Isolation vorfinden könnte. Videospiele, Filme, Lesen, Programmieren. Wo sind die Freunde? Aber so gemein will ich ja gar nicht sein, hast du bestimmt nur vergessen zu erwähnen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja ich lebe auch sehr Isoliert, bis auf Familie und einen sehr guten Freund habe ich maximal bekannte oder Kollegen und mit denen möchte ich mich im Privaten einfach nicht beschäftigen. Die meisten gestalten da draußen sind mir einfach suspekt und unehrlich - wünschen einem einen guten Tag obwohl sie dir am liebsten die Pest an den Hals wünschen würden oder fragen einen wie es einem geht obwohl sie es nicht ernsthaft wissen wollen. Dazu hab ich einfach genug mit mir selbst zu tun als meine Zeit in oberflächliche Freundschaften zu verschwenden.


----------



## Scrätcher (19. März 2009)

FroggyStyle schrieb:


> Es war in keinster Weise die Rede davon, jemanden wegzusperren!!! Aber wenns dir damit besser geht, sperr dich bitte ein, verschluck den Schlüssel und hoffe, dass er im Blinddarm landet. Vielleicht gefällt dir diese art von Diskussion besser, mir nicht...



Eine gute Idee! Man könnte die Querdenker gleich mitwegsperren und wir hätte eine schöne Welt, in der Alle einer Meinung sind!^^

Ich gebe zu ich hab eine seltsame Art von Humor, sie ist unter dem Namen Sarkasmus bekannt. Der ja, wenn man ihn definieren wollte als "Humor der die Geduld verloren hat" zu bezeichen wäre. Ja ich hab in meinem Leben viel erlebt was ich nicht verstanden habe oder worüber ich mich geärgert habe und manchmal entwickelt man seine eigene Art damit umzugehen. Manchmal ärgert man sich und wenn es einem zu bunt wird, meldet man sich halt mal zu Wort!

Du hast nicht gesagt "sperrt sie weg" sondern es geht HIER darum ob World of Warcraft jugendgefährdent ist. 

Ich lese Berichte von Psychologen die sagen es ist nur dann eine Gefahr, wenn der Jugendliche soziale Probleme hat oder es einen anderen Auslöser dafür gab! Ähnlich wie bei Alkohol oder Drogenmissbrauch könnte auch Wow dann eine Spielesucht verstärkt vorrufen. Nur mit dem Unterschied: Wow macht nicht körperlich abhängig und Spielzeit ist beinflußbar! Man kann nicht sehen ob ein Jugendlicher Drogen nimmt ausser man macht einen Test oder ertappt ihn dabei. 

Bei nem Computerspieler ist das denkbar einfach: "Modem weg, Wow off!" Aber das ist ja nicht der Sinn! Es wäre ja zu einfach 1 mal am Tag an seinem Pc vorbei zu schauen oder eben die Spielzeit einzustellen.

Gewalt? Kennst du andere Spiele? Es gibt genügend "OfflineSpiele" die soviel Gewalt beherbergen wie Wow, ganz einfach weil Wow nicht viel hat. Es hat etwas mehr wie "Hänsel & Gretel" und weitaus weniger als "Tom & Jerry". 

Und wenn mir jemand erklären würde, was jetzt die tatsächliche Gefahr bei Wow ist werde ich ruhig sein! Bis dahin laß ich meinem Sarkasmus freien lauf! Meinem Gottgebenen Recht auf einen freien Willen und meiner staatlich-zugesichterten-verfassungsrechtlich-geschützen Meinung kund zu tun!

Ist dir nicht klar was man alles verbieten müßte?

Tetris - wegen Suchtgefahr

Tom & Jerry - wegen Verhamlosung von Gewalt

Süßigkeiten - wegen Suchtgefahr

Wasserpistolen - wegen Verhamlosung von Gewalt

Onlinespiele generell - weil soziale Kontakte süchtig machen können?

Das ist keine Ursachenforschung sondern das eindämmen von Fehlern! Mir könnte es egal sein ob Wow ab 12, 18 oder 25 ist mir geht es hier ums Prinzip!


----------



## algregino (19. März 2009)

Hier mal der Link zu der Phoenix-Runde vom Mittwoch

http://www.phoenix.de/sixcms/detail.php?id...&transfer=2

Obwohl ich den werten Herrn Ex-Suchtel nich ausstehen kann. Der is wie nen Ex-Raucher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Komakomi (19. März 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Warum? bei mir sah und sieht das in etwa genauso aus... wobei ich mein Hobby zum Beruf gemacht habe und auch noch 8-10 stunden auf der Arbeit vorm Rechner hänge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja, du weist was ich mein^^


----------



## Technocrat (19. März 2009)

FroggyStyle schrieb:


> Der Absatz ist eine bewusste Provokation an diejenigen



Na, wenigstens gibst Du Deine Verfehlungen offen zu und behauptest nicht mehr, die Wahrheit zu schreiben. Denn wahr ist, das es Leute gibt, die suchtimmun sind. Wahr ist auch, das dies sogar die meisten Menschen sind, wenn wir mal von Süchten die durch physische Veränderungen des Gehirns entstehen (Heroin) absehen. Nur eine Minderheit ist geistig so labil, das sie Süchten tatsächlich anheimfällt.


----------



## toe (19. März 2009)

Das ist doch alles absurd!
Waren unsre Politiker schonmal nach 8 Draussen ? Jede Stadt hat 100erte gewalltbereiter Jugendlicher die auf den Straßen rumlungern und ihre Vorstrafenregister füllen und das sind NICHT die Gamer, die sitzen nämlich abends vor ihrem PC, trinken ein Bier und labern mit ihren Kumpels im TS! 

Die rennen ALLE nur vor ihrer eigendlichen Aufgabe davon nämlich die Kriminellen von der Straße runterzu holen! 

MfG ..


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (19. März 2009)

Ich bin eingentlich generell der Meinung das Spiel sollte ab 18 sein.
Das lässt sich nun aber nicht mehr durchsetzten.
Ich sag auch mal direckt dazu das ich nicht der Meinung bin WOW sollte ab 18 sein weils so gewallttätig ist, sondern mir viel zu viele gewisse mit spieler zu sehr auf die nerven gehn.
Ich weiss auch das es nicht alle sind aber es sind genug um zu sagen WOW ab 18 damit es mal etwas gesitteter abgeht.
Die Leute die 18 sind oder älter und sich trozdem wie Kiddis aufführen kannste so ziemlich garnicht davon abhalten oder das Spiel verbitten aber wenns zumindest der minderjährige Teil ist wäre dies schonmal ein anfang.

MFG: Frêdo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

d[-.-]b


----------



## VallovShatt (19. März 2009)

Die meisten hier wünschen es sich schon lange nicht mehr auf 12 Jährige zu stoßen. Mir is das ziemlich egal weil ich weit entfernt davon bin das nicht mehr spielen zu dürfen. Aber ich finds auch recht schwachsinnig. 

WoW ist ja so ein böses Spiel, fast so schlimm wie Little big Planet! Das hat man noch nicht erlebt. Gedärme fliegen rum, man lernt die übelsten Schimpfworte, die Charaktere sind vollkommen real und die Grafik ist so gut dass man glaubt man sei mitten drin.
Naja, wenn die Trottel das mal selber spielen würden statt sich nur die Trailer anzusehn würden se wissen dass dem nicht so ist

Nur weil man aufgefordert wird irgendwelche realitätsfremden Figuren umzubringen? Vorher bin ich dafür dass Bugs Bunny fsk 18 bekommt. Nein 21! 

Früher ham die Kinder Ritter gespielt und da wäre nie einer auf die Idee gekommen dass das irgendwie schlimm wäre. Wo ist jetz der Unterschied? Oh ja ich hab einen. Bei diesen Ritterspielen hats früher sicher mehr Beulen durch Holzschwerter gegeben als jetzt mit WoW. 
Aber heutzutage dürfen Kinder ja nimmer draußen spielen weil se ja dreckig werden könnten, was ja das Risiko von Krankheiten und Allergien herabsetzen soll (ja ich glaube viele Mütter leiden heutzutage am Münchhausener-Stellvertretersyndrom), oder sie könnten vergewaltigt werden, oder sich das Knie aufkratzen und dann nerven se ja nur mit dem Geheule, was ja am aller schlimmsten wäre.
Und wenn die Leute meinen das sei ja ach so gefährlich dann solln se ihre Kinder einfach keinen PC geben. Oder kümmert euch mal um eure Kinder statt nur ans eigene Vergnügen zu denken!


----------



## TKevWins (19. März 2009)

VallovShatt schrieb:


> Und wenn die Leute meinen das sei ja ach so gefährlich dann solln se ihre Kinder einfach keinen PC geben. Oder kümmert euch mal um eure Kinder statt nur ans eigene Vergnügen zu denken!


Genau so sehe ich das auch!
Wenn ihre Kinder nicht mehr spielen sollen, dann müssen sie evtl. auch mal einschreiten und mit ihren Kindern darüber reden. Kompromisse eingehen wäre eine Lösung,
z.B. solange sie in der Schule gut sind, dürfen sie auch spielen ( hat bei mir wunderbar geklappt).

Kommen Herr Pfeiffer & Co. jetzt aber mit ihrem FSK 18 durch, würde das das Problem in meinen Augen nicht gerade lösen.
Würde jetzt WoW ab 18 freigegeben werden, dann verpieseln sich einige Leute z.B. auf Privatserver und spielen da weiter.
_Man würde es nicht mehr sehen, aber stinken würde es trotzdem._

Und wer Computerspiele mit erhöhter Gewaltbereitschaft zusammenbringt, dann mal Gute Nacht...


----------



## Hotgoblin (19. März 2009)

Lasst jeden WoW spielen!
Die Eltern sollen das schon regeln
und nicht gleich allen verbieten!


----------



## EisblockError (19. März 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Ich Esse auch jeden Tag und kriege schwere Entzugserscheinungen wenn ich das Mal eine Woche sein lasse. Ich kann auch nicht einschlafen ohne vorher 1-2 Seiten zu lesen. Wenn ich kein WoW Spiele schau ich mir einen schönen HD Film an, zocke X-Box, Lese oder Programmiere, ist das vielleicht nur eine Suchtverlagerung?



Ja!


----------



## Dennis118 (19. März 2009)

Ich habe bis zu diesem Namen gelesen ---> Prof. Dr. Christian Pfeiffer.
Danach habe ich aufgehört -.-


----------



## Aldaria (20. März 2009)

Naja, das Problem liegt ganz wo anderst, es wird einfach immer nur auf die Computerspiele abgeschoben. Dazu mal kurz was aus unseren Schweizer Gesetzen. Frauen sind da mal ausgeschlossen. =)


Erfüllung und Bestehen der Schiesspflicht 
*Art. 27

1 Die Schiesspflicht gilt als erfüllt, wenn die oder der Schiesspflichtige die vorgeschriebene Anzahl Patronen mit seiner persönlichen Waffe gezielt verschossen hat. 
2 Die Schiesspflicht gilt als bestanden, wenn die oder der Schiesspflichtige: 
 a. mit der Handfeuerwaffe mindestens 42 Punkte bzw. mit der Faustfeuerwaffe mindestens 120 Punkte erreicht hat; und 
 b. nicht mehr als drei Nuller geschossen hat. *

Sollte man die Schiesspflicht nicht bestehen, wird man dafür vom Staat mit Geldbussen bestraft. Was dazu noch erwähnt werden sollte, es wird auf Menschliche  Silhouette geschossen.

Und die Politiker regen sich dann über Computerspiele auf. Einfach *rofl*


----------



## großvadder (20. März 2009)

doll, du vogel mit deiner fiktion.

es wäre nur richtig, die USK ab 18 anzuheben, aber dann würde blizz so einiges an moneten durch die lappen gehen...



...ach nee, sorry! ...wie dumm von mir, und dass, wo mir doch schon graue haare wachsen: kiddies ab 12 zu konfrontieren mit untoten-zeugs, blutigen kämpfen, düsteren schauplätzen etc. gehört ja zur heutigen zeit, ich vergaß........



scheisse, in dem alter hab ich auf good old gameboy noch super mario land gezockt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (20. März 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Lasst jeden WoW spielen!
> Die Eltern sollen das schon regeln
> und nicht gleich allen verbieten!



Is klar wo doch über 60% der Eltern 1: Nicht kontrolirt und 2: garkein Plan haben was WOW oder der gleichen überhqaupt ist.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Sonnengruen (20. März 2009)

Ich stimme der Studie zu.

Was viele scheinbar nicht verstanden haben ist der Grund für die Anhebung der Altersbegrenzung. Es hat weniger etwas mit Gewaltdarstellung zu tun als vielmehr, mit dem enormen Suchtpotential des Spiels. World of Warcraft ist ein tolles Spiel, aber in mancher Hinsicht zu perfekt. Das Belohnungssystem des Spiels ist für viele Menschen, gerade jene, bei denen Erfolge im RL rar gesäht sind, eine tückische Falle. Ebenso die Community, die das Spiel bietet. Ingame-Kontakte können RL-Kontakte nicht ersetzen, auch wenn viele so traurig es ist, in WoW erstmals Freunde gefunden haben. Wenn es bei euch nicht so ist, dann ist es eben nicht so. Und wenn ihr es nicht erkennt, dann liegt es daran, dass man dem Avatar nicht ansieht welche Existenz sich hinter ihm verbirgt und auch der Stimme im TeamSpeak hört man nichts an.

Ich denke vor allem Kinder und Jugendliche, die zu Recht noch unmündig sind, da das Gesetz und auch die Biologen sie nicht in der Lage sieht das Beste für sich zu entscheiden, sollten unseren Schutz genießen. Und hier sollte auch volljährige Computerspieler-Community sich ihrer Verantwortung bewusst werden und klare Statements setzen, denn Eltern können das Computerspieleverhalten ihres Kindes heute nur schwer beurteilen, vor allem, wenn sie oberhalb eines gewissen Alters sind und schon mit Word und Solitär Probleme haben.

Ich will nicht behaupten, dass PISA besser alsfällt, wenn wir WoW ab 18 freigeben, aber ich will nicht wissen, wieviele Abschlüsse schlechter ausgefallen sind oder garnicht bestanden wurden, aufgrund dieses Spiels. Ich denke kein Abitur ist besser geworden durch WoW!

Es geht hier nicht um Gewalt ... es geht hier nicht darum, dass ein alter bornierter Mann sich darüber aufregt, dass animierte Affenbabies dazu benutzt werden, ihre Mütter anzulocken und zu töten. Das finde ich eher noch lustig. Es geht hier um Jugendschutz und zwar vor einer Beeinträchtigung ihrer Entwicklung.

Natürlich hängt es mit diesem Amoklauf zusammen, dass das Thema jetzt aufkommt und die Studie sich Gehör verschaffen kann. Und natürlich steht es außer Frage, dass hier WoW-Spieler NICHT in einen Topf mit Amokläufern geworfen werden. (Wie soll das auch aussehen? Sie kommen im Team, einer tankt den Lehrer, ein anderer heilt und nocheiner versucht zu sheepen und Feuerbälle zu schmeißen?) Aber akuter Handlungsbedarf besteht im Fall der Onlinerollenspiele meiner Meinung nach schon lange. Ich kann auch verstehen, dass sich viele beleidigt fühlen, dass hier wieder "alte Politiker" und Leute, die noch nie ein Computerspiel gespielt haben, mitdiskutieren und auch entscheiden. Diese Leute gibt es, aber es gibt sie genauso hier.

Es nützt jedoch nichts das Thema zu polemisieren und emotional an es heranzugehen. Hier gilt es nicht aus dem Bauch heraus zu entscheiden.

Das Feld der Computerspiele ist ein sehr neues und es hat in den letzten Jahren rasende Entwicklungen auf diesem Gebiet gegeben, ohne dass sich entsprechende Kontrollinstanzen ausbilden konnten. Vor allem die Fachwelt, hat meiner Ansicht nach zu spät begonnen sich des Themas anzunehmen. Entsprechend verzögert haben wir als Computerspieler jetzt auch mit den Konsequenzen zu rechnen.


----------



## disco_0711 (20. März 2009)

es geht glaub ich überhaupt nicht darum, ob eine Erhöhung der Altersbeschränkung etwas bringt, sondern es geht den Politikern eher darum, der Bevölkerung ein fiktives Gefühl der Sicherheit zu geben. So nach den Motto: _Es muß was getan werden. Nur was??? Ach lass uns die bösen Computerspiele verbannen oder erst ab 18 zugänglich machen. Gute Idee, dann fühlen sich alle wieder Sicher, und es gibt keine bösen Amokläufer mehr..._


----------



## Haldimir (20. März 2009)

Azerother schrieb:


> [...] Gegen Ende des Wahljahres wurden in verschiedenen deutschen Hauptstädten Großdemonstrationen gegen die Verschärfung organisiert. Während der letzten Demonstration am 19. September 2009 in Berlin waren 1,7 Millionen Menschen unterwegs.



Ich bitte dich, wie unrealistisch ist das denn bitte?
Überschätzt es mal nicht, WoW bedeutet nicht die Welt.


----------



## Thrainan (20. März 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Du vergisst bei Deinen Vorwürfen etwas wo wir uns denn gerade bewegen: auf Buffed.de.
> 
> Ich habe hier kein Lehramt und keine Vorbildfunktion zu verkörpern, denn von mir lernen werden die hier postenden Kindern sowieso nicht.
> Zum nächsten pauschalisiere ich wirklich, da hast Du recht, doch lies Dir einfach jeden zweiten, nein, eher 9 von 10 beiträgen hier auf Buffed durch.... Da brauchst Du niemand für "dumm zu verkaufen", hier drin IST strohdumm Standard.
> ...



Man muss also Lehrer sein um sich zu benehmen? Wenn es so schlimm ist was machst du hier eigentlich? Was verbessern willst du ja nicht, schreibst du selber. Also was, auser pöbeln, willst du hier? Ich verstehe es nicht. Naja ich geh zurück ins Priesterforum, da gibts sowas nicht.


----------



## Sonnengruen (20. März 2009)

Ich denke, man muss beachten, dass es hier nicht um ein VERBOT von WoW geht, sondern nur um eine Einschränkung des Zugangsalters. Mit 18 darf jeder Spielen was er will. Nur wie ich es bereits in einem vorigen Threat erwähnte, geht es hier um den Schutz von Jugendlichen vor Suchtgefährdungen, die durchaus bestehen!

Es ist richtig, dass diese Sache wieder politisiert wird, aber anders hätte die Studie sich auch kein Gehör verschaffen können. WIchtig ist sie allemal.


----------



## martog (20. März 2009)

Einige schreiben immer wieder CS sei ab 18, das stimmt grundsätzlich nocht so. Die Originalfassung ist ab 18. Die Deutsche Fassung ist ab 16. Dieses wurde nach dem Amoklauf von Erfurt beschlossen. Wobei die einen behaupten der habe es gespielt , die anderen man habe es nicht mal auf seinem Rechner gefunden.
Es gibt Quests in WOW, welche wie ich finde zu weit gehen. 
Aber schlimmer noch finde ich die Erfolge die man in der Kinderwoche machen muss mit dem Waisenkind. Die Quests sind fix vorbei, mit den Erfolgen beschäftigt man sich intensiv eine ganze Woche.
Und wegen der Suchtgefährdung WOW ab 18 zu machen ist meiner Meinung nach verkehrt. Um einen Kind Verantwortung bei zu bringen muss es auch dazu gebracht werden von sich aus seine Onlinezeiten zu beschränken. Wenn es das nicht macht sind die Eltern gefordert. Da hilft es recht wenig ein Spiel ab 18 zu machen. Genau so ist es das gleiche mit Fernsehen draussen Spielen und einfach allem. 
Allein durch raufsetzen auf ab 18 werden schulische Leistungen nicht besser.


----------



## Scissor (20. März 2009)

Mal als kleiner Tipp, dass es auch in der ofiiziellen Berichterstattung andere Meinungen gibt.

Ein Artikel in der Taz World of Bullshit

cu Sciss


----------



## Sonnengruen (20. März 2009)

martog schrieb:


> Und wegen der Suchtgefährdung WOW ab 18 zu machen ist meiner Meinung nach verkehrt. Um einen Kind Verantwortung bei zu bringen muss es auch dazu gebracht werden von sich aus seine Onlinezeiten zu beschränken. Wenn es das nicht macht sind die Eltern gefordert. Da hilft es recht wenig ein Spiel ab 18 zu machen. Genau so ist es das gleiche mit Fernsehen draussen Spielen und einfach allem.
> Allein durch raufsetzen auf ab 18 werden schulische Leistungen nicht besser.



Die Alterseinschränkung sagt aus, dass man dem Kind das Spiel absolut bedenkenlos geben kann, wenn es älter als die Voraussetzungen ist. Eltern wird durch die niedrige Altersbeschränkung vermittelt, dass es nicht notwendig ist, das Kind beispielsweise zu kontrollieren oder in irgendeiner Art über das Spielverhalten des Kindes zu reflektieren. WoW-Spielzeiten sind definitiv nicht normal. Wenn man andere Spiele für 12-Jährige vergleicht, so spielen sie weit weniger am Stück. Die Spielstruktur (langes Questen/Instanzen) sieht sehr viel Zeit vor. WoW ist Zeitintensiv, das weiß hier jeder! Und Jugendliche sind nur begrenzt in der Lage sich selbst beispielsweise verantwortungsvoll in ihrem Spielen zu beschränken. Kinder sind Kinder und keine Erwachsenen. Und bis 18 ist man vor dem Gesetz eine Kind, das vom Gesetz geschützt wird.

Ich stimme überhaupt nicht darin zu, dass WoW geeignet ist "einem Kind Verantwortung beizubringen". Die Risiken sind zu groß und diese Risiken bestehen! Soziale Unfähigkeit, Spielesucht, die ganzen kleinen traurigen Geschichten, sind alle Folge ein und des selben Spiels. Davor gilt es Kinder zu schützen und sei es durch das "AB 18", weil es den Eltern zeigt "Hey, das hier ist ein Spiel, da müsst ihr aufpassen!"

Natürlich geht es nicht ohne die Eltern, die das kontrollieren, aber die Altersbeschränkung ist eine Hilfe für die Eltern.

Und wenn WoW ab 18 ist, dürften die Kinder es nicht mehr in den Läden kaufen und vor allem keine Abonnements einrichten. Hier würde in diesem Fall nämlich die Alterseinschränkung greifen, da sie hier die Eltern brauchen. Das hilft zwar nicht, ältere Geschwister oder ältere Freunde einzuschalten, aber die Frage wäre hier: Wie weit gehen Kinder für "nur ein Spiel"? Wenn sie soweit gehen absurde Zahlungskomplotte mit Gleichaltrigen zu schmieden, ist das nur ein Beleg, für die Sorgen, die man sich machen muss.


----------



## Stormsong (21. März 2009)

das zauberwort in den meißten antworten hier ist erziehung, und an der mangelt es nun mal in deutschland im sektor mmorpgs. eltern interessiert es nicht wie kinder ihre freizeit gestallten, lehrer und schule reagieren viel zu spät auf sich verändernde freizeittrends. genau wie unsere politik und unsere gesetze.
dieser trend war eigentlich schon mit den ersten flatrates abzusehen, warum nicht in der schule sowas mal ansprechen und diskutieren.

und was ich mit 15/16 so alles durchgezogen habe, ist auf alle fälle gefährlicher und suchtgefärdnder gewesen als wow, und ich glaube fast das wird vielen hier so gehen. was ich persönlich primär an diesen ganzen pauschalisierten ausagen und allgemeinplätzen anprangere ist in vielen fällen die entmündigung von erwachsenen menschen, die sich daraus ergibt. 

schön das viele "echte" gutmenschen anwesend sind und die fiktion in einem spiel anprangern, das versucht eine lebendige fantasiewelt zu erschaffen, in die nun mal nach klassischem rpg-bild auch schlachten und bösewichter gehören, aber wie gesagt es ist und bleibt aufgabe der gesellschaft kindern beizubringen differenziert damit umzugehen, das ist versäumt worden und nun müssen es viele ausbaden, die das ganze einfach als nettes hobby sehen.

wenn viele sachen genauso angegriffen würden wie dieses neue medium, wäre die welt wahrscheinlich tatsächlich in der lage ein besserer ort zu werden aber da es im moment politisch korrekt ist shooter und rpgs zu verdammen, wird sich an vielen situationen in der welt die wirklich probleme machen nichts ändern.

das aberwitzige ist auch immer wieder, das solche texte durch empirische beweiskettten enstehen die nun mal eins ganz sicher nicht sind.... nämlich empirisch, da nur die ausnahmefälle befragt werden, und nicht der großteil der spieler. viel wichtiger wäre die frage warum menschen es nötig haben sich ihre soziale bestätigung in einen spiel zu erspielen, anstatt diese im rl zu suchen.

und für froggy ganz speziell.... ich konnte mich persönlich noch nie mit diesen schönen suchtdefinitionen anfreunden, denn wenn es danach geht ist jedes hobby, dass ich nicht unter zwang regelmäßig ausübe eine art von sucht, bei mir wäre das sport, lesen, pc-spiele, freunde treffen zum capputrinken im eiscafe, okay rauchen (da hatter recht is ne sucht 'fg). oh... und rotes, totes fleisch vom grill sobald die grillsaison wieder anfängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

und ganz ehrlich... eltern die schachtelaufdrucken vertrauen und kindern bedenkenlos, uneigeschränkten zugang zu computern verschaffen haben echt den schuß nicht gehört (um es mal volkstümlich ausdrücken). seid ihr alle so behütet aufgewachsen, dass ihr keine dummheiten in eurer jugend gemacht habt ?, nie eure eltern ausgetrickst habt um an etwas zu kommen, was eigentlich verboten war? das glaubt euch kein mensch. 
jedes halbwegs vernünftige elternpaar informiert sich über unser nahrungsangebot um den kindern zu vermitteln was gesund ist. 
jedes halbwegs vernünftige elternpaar informiert sich über wochenendaktivitäten seines kindes (hui könnte ja gott bewahre mal einer mit 16 etwas angesäuselt heim kommen). 
jedes elternpaar informiert sich über die schulischen aktivitäten seines kindes, aber ausgerechnet bei pc-spielen tue ich das nicht ? mann, ehrlich sowas kann mich aufregen aber kinder über feuer, schwert, genozid und todsünden lesen zu lassen, und dass das in den augen von 30% der weltbevölkerung okay ist, ist in ordnung?
(hoffe hier nicht falsch verstanden zu werden jedem das seine was religion betrifft, wollte ich nur mal klarstellen) .


----------



## Marius K (21. März 2009)

ist wow nicht schon irgendwie ab 18?Wenn man sich einen acc erstellt steht da:Hiermit bestätigen in ihrem land eine erwachsene und volljährige person zu sein.


----------



## Technocrat (21. März 2009)

Sonnengruen schrieb:


> Was viele scheinbar nicht verstanden haben ist der Grund für die Anhebung der Altersbegrenzung. Es hat weniger etwas mit Gewaltdarstellung zu tun als vielmehr, mit dem enormen Suchtpotential des Spiels. World of Warcraft ist ein tolles Spiel, aber in mancher Hinsicht zu perfekt. Das Belohnungssystem des Spiels ist für viele Menschen, gerade jene, bei denen Erfolge im RL rar gesäht sind, eine tückische Falle.



Absoluter Quark. Das trifft nur auf Leute zu, die RL und VR nicht unterscheiden können, und die gehören sowieso in die Klapse.

Du bist wieder einer von diesen bezahlten Schreiberlingen die versuchen, Blizz an den Wagen zu fahren, und immer mit demselben Argument. Vermutlich bist Du sogar immer derselbe. Im Moment wo ich dies schreibe, hat Dein Account 3 Beiträge. Möchtest nicht noch ein paar Accounts aufmachen, damit wir glauben, das es noch ein paar mehr als Dich mit dieser beknackten Meinung gibt?


----------



## HappyChaos (21. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Absoluter Quark. Das trifft nur auf Leute zu, die RL und VR nicht unterscheiden können, und die gehören sowieso in die Klapse.
> 
> Du bist wieder einer von diesen bezahlten Schreiberlingen die versuchen, Blizz an den Wagen zu fahren, und immer mit demselben Argument. Vermutlich bist Du sogar immer derselbe. Im Moment wo ich dies schreibe, hat Dein Account 3 Beiträge. Möchtest nicht noch ein paar Accounts aufmachen, damit wir glauben, das es noch ein paar mehr als Dich mit dieser beknackten Meinung gibt?


*hust* da muss ein suchti SEIN spiel mal wieder verteidigen...


----------



## Hasal (21. März 2009)

Kranke Idee, ich meine ca. 90% wissen garnicht, was sie wirklich in den Quests machen. Sicher tötet man in gewisser Weise andere Lebewesen (wenn auch nur virtuelle). Aber wo in der heutigen Welt wird man denn nicht mehr mit Gewalt, etc. konfrontiert? Wenn sie uns die Games wegnehmen, werden wir vor den fernsehern sitzen, ob diese alternative die richtige ist sei mal außen vor. Aber was sieht man denn im Deutschen Fernsehen? Am Morgen verblödende Kinderserien, über irgendwelche "Einzugs"-Sendungen und was weiß ich am Vormittag....das zieht sich dann bis zum Abend, an denen es zum großen Teil Actionfilme oder Krimi-Serien gibt, die streng genommen (nur so streng wie bei WoW) auch nicht wirklich besser sind. Wie dem auch sei, dass weicht ein wenig vom Thema ab.

Ich kann verstehen, dass das quälen von kleinen Gorillas moralisch verwerflich ist, aber inwiefern rechtfertigt das gleich eine USK von 18?

Ich kann mir einfach nicht helfen, aber wieso sollte eine Aufgabe in einem Spiel, indem ich etwas getötet wird wirklich anschluss im realen Leben finden? Ich meine, da müssen doch noch andere Gründe sein. Ich persönlich würde nie Tiere quälen, auch wenn ich ingame vllt die Quest machen würde. Liegt es denn nicht auch an derErziehung, wie man mit solchen Dingen umgeht?

Es ist doch das gleiche, wie bei den Killerspiele Diskussionen: Kaum passiert etwas sind unsere "Killerspiele" im Gespräch und werden unkompetent dargestellt. Die meisten kennen das Gebiet nicht (sowohl Killerspiele als auch WoW), um sagen zu können, wie es ist. Sie beziehen sich auf andere Personen die es angeblich kennen. Es gibt also ein paar Leute die vllt durch das Internet surfen und auf die erwähnten Sachen stößt. Das verbreitet sich dann, weil es dieser Person nicht gefällt. Voller Empörung wird dies weiter gesagt (am Ende kommt etwas das gleiche raus wie Stille Post). Irgendwann erreicht es dann die Politiker. Da ja sowieso Video- und Computerspiele Kreuzfeuer stehen wird es kritisch betrachtet. Der Politiker übernimmt also das gesagte ohne selber auch nur 10 Minuten wirklich sich mit dem Thema befasst zu haben. 


Achja, die sache mit den Splitterbomben und der Folterszene brauch ich denke nicht ansprechen...

Nein! Ich kann...nein ich will die Leute gar nicht verstehen, die über Dinge urteilen (!) von denen sie keine Ahnung haben.

MfG


----------



## Dranay (21. März 2009)

Solangsam kommt in mir das Gefühl hoch, dass ich dieses Spiel schon irgendwo her kenne...

Da gibts doch auch den einen Spinner, der die ganze Zeit irgendwelche Leute abmahnt, weil sie gegen Urheberrechte versoßen würden oder der Andere, der es sich zur Aufgabe gemacht hat, alle möglichen Spielefirmen etc. zu verklagen.

Wurde der nicht letzenende eingesperrt?


Ich kann durchaus nachvollziehen, dass einige Inhalte in WoW nicht gerade dem Guten Geschmack entsprechen, wie eben diverse Folterereignisse.

Aber denken wir doch mal drüber nach... wie wars denn im Mittelalter? 

Genau, da wars gang und gäbe irgendwen zu foltern.

Damit will ich das durchaus nicht gutheißen, aber es gehört irgendwie dazu....


Interessant ist auch, dass sich bei Büchern oder Filmen/Serien/Shows im täglichen TV anscheinend keiner so aufregt.


Oft denke ich wirklich nur noch Kopf+Tisch+Stuhlaufkopf....


Sollte es ne Demo geben, bin ich dabei!


----------



## HappyChaos (21. März 2009)

omfg "quälen von gorillababys" ich bitte euch,sie mit stöcken zu piksen soll moralisch verwerflich sein?get a rl,its just a game und wenn irgendwer sowas grauenvoll findet,soll er´s nicht spielen und wenn sowas jemand im rl auch machen will,gehört sowieso geschlagen...
ich mein,ich bitte euch,da ist kika ja brutaler o.O


----------



## Technocrat (21. März 2009)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> *hust* da muss ein suchti SEIN spiel mal wieder verteidigen...



Jetzt kommt diese hohle Nummer wieder. Ich spiele WoW, schon bin ich ein Suchti, obwohl ich keine 10 Stunden die Woche mit WoW verbringe. Hast Du vielleicht noch dümmere "Argumente", die Du vorbringen kannst?


----------



## HappyChaos (21. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt diese hohle Nummer wieder. Ich spiele WoW, schon bin ich ein Suchti, obwohl ich keine 10 Stunden die Woche mit WoW verbringe. Hast Du vielleicht noch dümmere "Argumente", die Du vorbringen kannst?


sag der richtige,wie war das mit deinem vorletzten post?



Technocrat schrieb:


> Du bist wieder einer von diesen bezahlten Schreiberlingen die versuchen, Blizz an den Wagen zu fahren, und immer mit demselben Argument. Vermutlich bist Du sogar immer derselbe. Im Moment wo ich dies schreibe, hat Dein Account 3 Beiträge. Möchtest nicht noch ein paar Accounts aufmachen, damit wir glauben, das es noch ein paar mehr als Dich mit dieser beknackten Meinung gibt?



aber selber dumme kommentare von sich geben...er hat nämlich zum teil recht und da musst du ihn net dumm anmachen,weil er anscheinend DEIN spiel in irgendeiner weise beleidigt,also komm mir net so


----------



## Greshnak (21. März 2009)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich finde, Grimm's Märchen sollten dann auch ab 18 sein! Da werden schlafenden Wölfen die Bäuche aufgeschlitzt und mit Steinen gefüllt, bevor man sie im nächsten Brunnen ertränkt. Und das lesen wir schon unseren Kleinsten vor und keiner beschwert sich. Ist ja Kultur!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das ist ein echt gutes Argument, Märchen sind genauso brutal.


Und ja, die Ratten nagen den Körper ab, aber man sieht nicht wie dann das Blut spritzt und überall klebt.


----------



## Sonnengruen (21. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Absoluter Quark. Das trifft nur auf Leute zu, die RL und VR nicht unterscheiden können, und die gehören sowieso in die Klapse.
> 
> Du bist wieder einer von diesen bezahlten Schreiberlingen die versuchen, Blizz an den Wagen zu fahren, und immer mit demselben Argument. Vermutlich bist Du sogar immer derselbe. Im Moment wo ich dies schreibe, hat Dein Account 3 Beiträge. Möchtest nicht noch ein paar Accounts aufmachen, damit wir glauben, das es noch ein paar mehr als Dich mit dieser beknackten Meinung gibt?



Warum sollte ich ein bezahlter Schreiberling sein ... ich spiele WoW seit der ersten Stunde, wenn auch mit zahlreichen Pausen, weil es sehr zeitintensiv ist. Ach auf so ein Diskussionsniveau lasse ich mich garnicht erst herab. "Ich hab' mehr Einträge als du" ... sei stolz drauf und back' dir 'n Eis.

____________________

Was mich interessieren würde, wäre, ob "BC" und "WotLK" seperaten Alterskontrollen unterzogen wurden, denn ein Spiel, dem dauernd neue Inhalte hinzugefügt werden, muss auch dauernd geprüft werden. Gerade weil seit Beginn von WoW dieser ganze Untoten Kram hinzugekommen ist. Soviel zur Gewaltdarstellung ...

Ich denke solange Deutschland Eltern es nicht auf die Kette kriegen, ihre Blagen anständig zu erziehen, für sie dazusein und Interesse zu zeigen (Was leider heutzutage oft garnicht möglich ist z.B. bei Alleinerziehenden oder Geringverdienern, die schuften bis zum Umfallen) ... solange das nicht der Fall ist, muss halt der Gesetzgeber durchgreifen und die Jugend schützen. Man könnte auch eine Altersbeschränkung aufsetzen: "Für gut betreute Kinder: AB 12 - Für verwahrloste Kinder: AB 18".

Wenn ein gewisses Risiko (bsp. Abhängikeit) besteht, dann muss man durchgreifen, auch wenn es bei einem Großteil nicht zur Reaktion kommt. Das läuft doch immer so. Wenn ein Medikament bei 1% aller Betroffenen Hufe wachsen lässt, wird es verboten.

Wie gesagt:

_*Es geht NUR um ein Raufsetzen des Zugangsalters, nicht um ein Verbot. Mit 18 kann und darf man spielen was man will und solange man will!*_

und ich befürchte, selbst wenn es dazu kommen wird, werden es die meisten Eltern, denen es jetzt schon entgeht, wenn ihr Kind 4 Stunden am Tag vorm Rechner sitzt, es auch nicht mitbekommen, dass das Spiel umgestuft wurde.


----------



## Greshnak (21. März 2009)

Besonders Kinder (so unter 17 Jahre eher) kennen das vielleicht:

"WAS du spielst WoW? Ist das nicht dieses Spiel das viele so süchtig macht???"


Wenns ab 18 ist wird es heißen:

"OOOOH MEIN GOTT du spielst dieses brutale Killerspiel du wirst noch zum Mörder!!!!!"


Ich hab das Gefühl das nur Politiker usw darüber sprechen die keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## Shagkul (21. März 2009)

Es gibt tatsächlich für und wieder und man kann beiden Seiten zum Teil beipflichten.

Allerdings halte ich den Auslöser für diese Diskussion schlecht gewählt.

Ebenfalls bin ich der Meinung das Eltern wieder mehr Zeit für die Interessen ihrer Kinder aufbringen sollten. Denn wenn man zu seinem Kind einen guten Draht hat und den immer pflegt, dann schottet es sich nicht so einfach mal von einem ab.


Nebenher… ich verstehe nicht warum hier einige immer gleich persönlich werden müssen, es muss doch möglich sein, sachlich und höfflich zu Diskutieren.
Ich sehe keinen Grund andere die ihre Argumente vorbringen, runter zumachen oder sogar anzugreifen.

Nur weil man ihre Ansichten und Meinungen nicht gleich als feste Größe im Universum ohne Zweifel anerkennt.

Gruß Shagkul


----------



## schicksalslord (21. März 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Das ist ein echt gutes Argument, Märchen sind genauso brutal.
> 
> 
> Und ja, die Ratten nagen den Körper ab, aber man sieht nicht wie dann das Blut spritzt und überall klebt.




und wo wir schon dabei sind verbieten wir auch noch  die geschichte ich meine  das ist wohl das mit abstand brutalste was es gibt... ne mal im ernst höhren sich diese politiker selber zu ....


----------



## Fusssi (22. März 2009)

Sonnengruen schrieb:


> Ich denke solange Deutschland Eltern es nicht auf die Kette kriegen, ihre Blagen anständig zu erziehen, für sie dazusein und Interesse zu zeigen ... solange das nicht der Fall ist, muss halt der Gesetzgeber durchgreifen und die Jugend schützen.



Solange das der Fall ist wird ein FSK18 genau nichts helfen. Es gibt in Deutschland ne menge Dinge die ab 18 sind. Und wen interessiert das? Niemanden!


----------



## Schlamm (22. März 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Solange das der Fall ist wird ein FSK18 genau nichts helfen. Es gibt in Deutschland ne menge Dinge die ab 18 sind. Und wen interessiert das? Niemanden!


Als ich frisch 18 wurde, haben mich Leute ständig nach dem Ausweis gebeten. Egal ob Kino, Disco oder Spiele und Filme. So schlecht wie du es darstellst ist es bei weitem nicht.


----------



## Baloron (22. März 2009)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Als ich frisch 18 wurde, haben mich Leute ständig nach dem Ausweis gebeten. Egal ob Kino, Disco oder Spiele und Filme. So schlecht wie du es darstellst ist es bei weitem nicht.



hmm...ging mir allerdings nur so als ich 18 wurde, davor wurde ich nie gefragt (von den gleich verkäufern, türstehern etc)
teils passierts mir heute noch. sau komisch wenn einen die 19 jährige nach dem ausweis frägt und erkennt das man 10 jahre älter is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonnengruen (22. März 2009)

Zunächstmal reden wir von der USK und nicht von der FSK.

USK - Unterhaltungssoftwareselbstkontrolle

FSK - Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle der Filmwirtschaft

Das sind zwei vollkommen unabhängige Institutionen und die USK ist noch wesentlich jünger und v.a. kleiner.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (22. März 2009)

Dann müsste man space impact und pacman aber auch ab 18 machen!
immerhin frisst/erschiest man lebende Wesen...


----------



## Sonnengruen (22. März 2009)

Eine Einstufungsänderung für WoW würde zwangsläufig auch eine Neuprüfung anderer Spiele nach sich ziehen.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (22. März 2009)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich finde, Grimm's Märchen sollten dann auch ab 18 sein! Da werden schlafenden Wölfen die Bäuche aufgeschlitzt und mit Steinen gefüllt, bevor man sie im nächsten Brunnen ertränkt. Und das lesen wir schon unseren Kleinsten vor und keiner beschwert sich. Ist ja Kultur!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



:O Schokierend!
das doch brutal!!^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonnengruen (22. März 2009)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> Dann müsste man space impact und pacman aber auch ab 18 machen!
> immerhin frisst/erschiest man lebende Wesen...



Wenn man nichts sinnvolles beizutragen hat, einfach mal ruhig sein ...

Es geht doch in der eigentlichen Diskussion immernoch nicht um Gewalt, sondern um das Suchtpotential des Spiels.

Don't feed the trolls ... in diesem Fall all jene, die am Thema vorbeiposten ...


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (22. März 2009)

Sonnengruen schrieb:


> Wenn man nichts sinnvolles beizutragen hat, einfach mal ruhig sein ...
> 
> Es geht doch in der eigentlichen Diskussion immernoch nicht um Gewalt, sondern um das Suchtpotential des Spiels.
> 
> Don't feed the trolls ... in diesem Fall all jene, die am Thema vorbeiposten ...



Das war jetzt ein genauso unsinniges Kommentar wie meines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und du sagst "dont feed the trolls" ?


----------



## Fedaykin (22. März 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Nebenher… ich verstehe nicht warum hier einige immer gleich persönlich werden müssen, es muss doch möglich sein, sachlich und höfflich zu Diskutieren.
> Ich sehe keinen Grund andere die ihre Argumente vorbringen, runter zumachen oder sogar anzugreifen.
> 
> Nur weil man ihre Ansichten und Meinungen nicht gleich als feste Größe im Universum ohne Zweifel anerkennt.




Damit wirst du leider wenig erreichen. In diesem Forum ist es an der Tagesordnung sich zu beleidigen, verbal anzugreifen und "nieder zu machen". Es gehört zum guten Ton einen solch aggressiven Ton an den Tag zu legen und das "Foren" Gegenüber zu beleidigen.

Viel schlimmer ist es jedoch, dass die Betreiber des Forums und allen voran die Moderatoren das Forum zu dem gemacht haben was es nun ist. (nicht alle natürlich, ich möchte hier selbstverständlich nicht pauschalisieren)
Wie oft musste ich mit ansehen, dass "normale" Threads geschlossen werden, weil der Ersteller evtl. nicht die Suchfunktion genutzt hat. Sollten sich User im Ton vergreifen und beleidigend werden, greifen die Moderatoren leider nicht so beherzt ein wie sie es eigentlich tun sollten. Im Endeffekt sind der rauhe Umgangston und die beileidigenden Posts wahrscheinlich gewollt...sorgt sicherlich für mehr Stimmung im Forum. (und damit für mehr User und Posts)

Von daher habe ich es aufgegeben User auf ihren rauen und frechen sowie beleidigenden Umgangston hinzuweisen....

so long


----------



## mandax (22. März 2009)

fsk bringt nichts wenn mann mal  genau hin schaut  spielen  auch 10+ cs oder css  und wer kontolliert das keiner


----------



## Xeyji (22. März 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Welche denn?
> 
> 
> Auto Fahren?-> Du machst Deinen Führerschein deutlich später, zahlst Kohle, etc.
> ...



1. Stimmt.
2. Man fragt einfach ältere Bekannte, Geschwister usw.
3. Das selbige.
4. Gefälschte Pässe.
5. Dasselbe.
6. Wieder dasselbe.

Wers will kriegts auch. Genauso wie bei Computerspielen ab 18. Wenn ich (14) ein Spiel ab 18 will,  frag ich eben den Bruder von nem Freund, der kaufts mir. Oder direkt meinen Freund, der wirds nämlich eh schon haben. Wenn ich Alkohol haben will, lass ich ihn mir kaufen oder gehe (falls ich nicht viel zu jung aussehe) auch mit einem gefälschten Pass daher.

Nicht das ich jetzt sagen will ich würde das alles machen, aber möglich ist es. 

Mfg Xeyji


----------



## cesy32 (22. März 2009)

ich sag nur




 In der offiziellen Ankündigung dieser wichtigen Sendung ist allen Ernstes von " ,Ego-Shootern' wie ,World Of Warcraft' " die Rede. Schon klar. Diskutieren die Experten demnächst auch über "Pornofilme wie ,Bambi' "?


----------



## Terohan (22. März 2009)

Das Problem liegt weniger an den Computerspielen selbst sondern an den Eltern. Denn die meisten interessieren sich gar nicht mehr für ihre Kinder und erwarten das sie von Kindergärtnern und Lehrern erzogen werden. Und das ist das fatale daran.

Ich habe selbst eine 4jährige Tochter und natürlich hatte sie auch schon Kontakt mit WoW. Naja, sie interessiert eigentlich nur der Barbier um sich durch die Frisuren zu klicken und durch Dalaran zu spazieren. ZU mehr würde ich sie aber auch nicht ermuntern wollen.^^

Nur ich schaue mir jede Zeichentrickserie an welche sie mal schauen möchte und je nachdem verbiete ich sie ihr auch das zu schauen.. gibt zwar ein wenig geweine, aber das legt sich nach 2 Minuten. Teletubbies waren zum Beispiel verboten von ir aus weil ich ncht wollte das sie da sie schon so gut sprechen konnte sich so eine Dummkopfsprache aneignet. Gab genug 5jährige im Kindergarten die immer noch so sprachen, aber da muss man halt mal ein wenig Zeit investieren und sich viele Sendungen anschauen, auch wenn viel Mist darunter ist. (Dora, Diego, Sendung mit der Maus ((natürlich)) und Micky Maus Wunderhaus halte ich für tolle Sendungen)

Zum Thema Spiele hat es mit den spielen an sich nichts zu tun. Wenn ich daran denke das Dark Forces indiziert wurde (geniales Spiel) hatte ich nie verstanden. Es gab zu der Zeit wohl nichts grösseres als mit dem E11-Blaster durch die Gegend zu rennen und Imperiale umzublastern. (Vor allem weil sie gesprochen haben:"Halt, bleiben sie stehen, sie verletzen Imperiale Gesetze!" einfach nur genial) Es war ein Highlight für Star Wars Fans. Und wenn man das spiel indiziert sollte man wohl auch die Filme verbieten, denn die Filme waren ja realistischer als das Game selbst.

Aber Politikern ist es egal. Hauptsache es gibt 2 Seiten auf die man sich schlagen kann den sie wollen nur unser Bestes. Unser Geld, und da sehen sich die Politiker wieder in der selben lage wie Blizz. 

Naja. machts gut.


----------



## Amendera (22. März 2009)

leuet macht euch locker,
es ist eh immer das selbe nach so einer schlimmen tat,da kommen se wieder aus ihren löchern gekrochen um sich zu profilieren.
im "super-wahljahr" 2009 wird sich da ganz sicher nicht tuen,da jedwede neuprüfung sofort einen stimmverlust derjenigen partei nach sich ziehen würde.
und nach den wahlen ist eh wieder alles vergessen,da sich die gesellschaft an solche taten langsam gewöhnt und sie schnell wieder verdrängt.
nichts desto trotz ist wow sicherlich mit unterstützung von psychologen skitziert worden,damit man von vorne herein die leute lange binden kann,is ja klar die müssen ja auch kohle machen(ein schelm wer böses dabei denkt).
also tief durchatmen,umdrehen und den kerl vergessen,der eh in 3 wochen nicht mehr im gedächnis der gesellschaft ist.

mfg


----------



## Amendera (22. März 2009)

*doppelpost*forum arsch^^


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (22. März 2009)

WoW ab 18 .. das wird sich nieee durchsetzen.. weil Blizzard dann echt Geldnot hätte nach einer Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stormsong (23. März 2009)

schön wie hier alle über einen kamm geschoren werden, und wieder bürger entmündigt werden, auch wenn sie jung sind, wie wärs denn mal wieder mit den eltern die sich darum kümmern sollten, ist doch eine einfache sache soetwas mal anzutesten, und anhand der geistigen reife meines kindes zu beurteilen, ob ich als elternteil es verantworten kann, dass mein kind dieses oder jenes spielt/sieht.

tools um inhalte, die man persönlich für bedenklich hält, zu sperren gibt es zu genüge, man sollte sich nur mal damit auseinandersetzen, anstatt sich darauf zu verlassen, dass sich vater staat mal wieder um alles kümmert. 

da werden schon genug lebensbereiche und persönliche freiheiten bis ins kleinste detail regelmentiert. wie sollen denn aus unseren heutigen jungen menschen verantwortungsvolle erwachsene werden wenn man ihnen keine entscheidungen selber überläßt oder wenigstens ihrer meinung gehör schenkt und gegebenenfalls kompromisse eingeht. nur weil man 20 jahre älter ist hat noch keiner die weisheit mit löffeln gefressen, auch nicht wenn ich ein prof. oder dr. vor dem namen stehen habe, und nur weil ich politiker bin schon garnicht.


----------



## Jayla (23. März 2009)

Ich frag mich bei solchen Forderungen erstmal nach der Motivation.

Die USK ist eine überwiegend staatlich finanzierte Kommission, die halt ihrer Aufgabe einer Altersempfehlung gerecht werden soll. Dem kommt sie entsprechend den Richtlinien auch nach. Ich denke, ein Herr Pfeiffer, der in der Materie so drinsteckt, dürfte das wissen.

Dennoch betreibt er vorrangig die Abschaffung der USK, da sie laut seinen immer und immer wiederkehrenden Äußerungen "zu lasch" reagiert. Wohlgemerkt, die Herrschaften da haben einen haufen Richtlinien und nach denen wird bewertet.

Warum tut er das? Warum will er die einzige Institution abschaffen, die Spiele überhaupt bewertet? 

Ganz einfach: Wird die USK abgeschafft, bleibt eigentlich nur noch ein Institut über, das die Aufgaben schnell übernehmen könnte. Natürlich im Sinne des Herrn Pfeiffer. Und - hups - die Gelder fließen dann in die KFN und nicht mehr in die USK.

na sowas aber auch. Da gehts mal wieder eigentlich nur um staatliche Penunsen, die jemand gerne hätte, aber nicht bekommt. 

Der zweite Grund ist Sendungsbewusstsein. Herr Pfeiffer geht gar nicht mal ungeschickt vor (ganz im Gegensatz zu den Leuten von der USK). Er propagiert Zensur (und nichts anderes sind seine Forderungen) und Bevormundung als Jugendschutz. Er tut dies wiederholt, laut und fordernd.

Und was macht die USK? Anstatt mal genauso zurückzubrettern? Und ihm mal öffentlich in einer Diskussion zu zeigen, wie blöd er eigentlich ist? Sie mauert. Die USK findet in dem medialen Trommelfeuer gegen die USK nicht statt. Sie läßt sich in behäbiger Selbstsicherheit vornehm zurückhaltend vorführen.

Und so, meine lieben Leute, wird Zensur gemacht: Lange genug Aufmerksamkeit heischen, irgendwann alles schlimme so umdeuten, dass es besser wird und dass man doch selbst so unendlich viel besser weiß, was böse ist, als die Leute selber.

So erzieht man sich tumbes Wahlvolk - aber keine selbständig denkenden Menschen. 

Und an alle "hm, wär schön, wenn die Kiddies weg wären"-Brüller: Die meisten Kinder benehmen sich durchaus sehr positiv im Spiel. Die meisten. Was in den chats auffällig wird, ist meist über 18 und hirntot.


----------



## Technocrat (23. März 2009)

Jayla schrieb:


> Und so, meine lieben Leute, wird Zensur gemacht: Lange genug Aufmerksamkeit heischen, irgendwann alles schlimme so umdeuten, dass es besser wird und dass man doch selbst so unendlich viel besser weiß, was böse ist, als die Leute selber.
> 
> So erzieht man sich tumbes Wahlvolk - aber keine selbständig denkenden Menschen.



/sign

Das ist die reine Wahrheit.


----------



## Scrätcher (23. März 2009)

Ich hab jetzt schon öfter gelesen, dass Mobing an Schulen recht häufig vorkommt und meist hat es auch eine Rolle gespielt bei Amokläufen.

Da frag ich mich doch,

warum Wow verbieten? Warum nicht gleich Mobbing und Amokläufe? Wer das nicht genauso sinnvoll nur um einiges beruhigender?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -=General=- (23. März 2009)

ich sag ja immer die haben ein an der waffel spielen die games net aber das M.... aufreissen. Sind ja auch bald wahlen schnell aml ein paar Stimmen von der älteren bevölkerung einsammeln die noch nicht mal wissen wie nen Rechner aussieht.


----------



## Dufurius (23. März 2009)

Am besten wir verbieten gleich alles was schön ist und Spaß macht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Ironie off*

Wie gesagt, wir haben größere Probleme auf unserer Welt als ein paar WoW wütige Jugendliche.


----------



## Scrätcher (23. März 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Die USK meldet sich nicht zu Wort, weil sie sonst eingestehen müsssten, daß sie damals bei der Einstufung von WoW derbe Fehler gemacht und das imense Suchtpotential schlicht verkannt haben.
> 
> 
> Und um Deinen restlichen Verschwörungstheorien vorzubeugen und Deinen Verfolgungswahn etwas zu lindern:
> ...



Meinungen sind so unterschiedlich wie es unterschiedliche Musikrichtungen gibt.

Das Problem an Wow, Computerspielen und dem Markt allgemein ist in einem Zauberwort zu erklären "Kundenanbindung"

Nach dem Krieg hat es gereicht einfach zu verkaufen, die Nachfrage war praktisch von alleine da. Danach wurde mehr Werbung betrieben. Heute ist der Markt mit Produkten gesättigt und trotzdem will jede Firma noch im nächsten Jahr ihre Gewinne erhöhen. Es gibt in der freien Marktwirtschaft kein "Ich hab jetzt genug!" sondern nur ein "Ziel für das nächste Jahr ist die Gewinne auf ....... zu erhöhen." Aber woher nehmen? Gutes Beispiel sind die Kaffeepads, die Maschine ist recht günstig und wenn man nachrechnet was eine normale Packung Kaffee gekostet hätte und wieviel die Pads kosten schlackern einem die Ohren...

Kundenanbindung! Nicht nur etwas zu verkaufen sondern den Kunden daran zu gewöhnen, dass er immer wieder zurückkommt. Ähnlich ist es mit Computerspielen. Während man Diablo I und II noch durchspielen konnte, wandelt sich Wow immer weiter. Es wird umfangreicher und größer. Eine Computersucht kann auch Tetris auslösen oder andere Spiele. Bei Wow gibt es halt mehr Möglichkeiten und es wird nicht so schnell langweilig. Wobei viele in den letzten Monaten schon sagten: "Hochgelevelt, Nax clear, irgendwie fühl ich gerade eine Leere" um genau zu sein ist das eben der Grund warum Blizzard öfter Dinge vereinfacht. Das Spiel Abwechslungsreich zu halten und trotzdem stoßen die Komazocker an ihre Grenzen. 

Wer dann nur spielt, des spielens willen würde auch Tetris hemmungslos verfallen. Der Rest nutzt die Zeit um auch mal was anderes zu tun anstatt stundenlang durch die Schwarzfelstiefen zu irren oder Monatelang Ruf zu farmen. 

Ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung, dass es nicht viel mehr Suchtpotential hat wie andere Dinge und von den ganzen Dingen die Abhängig machen können noch das harmloseste ist. Eigentlich sollte man froh sein, dass ein Pc-Suchti vorm Monitor hängt wo man ihn leicht kontrollieren kann und nicht irgendwo, in ner Nebengasse andere Dinge tut. 

Es gibt die Möglichkeiten für Eltern das einzuschränken die aber wahrscheinlich kaum wahr genommen wird, weil sich keiner damit beschäftigt. Wenn Eltern Wow-spielen gezielt als Belohnung einsetzen würden, würde manches Kind sogar von der Leistun über sich hinaus wachsen. 

Viele Wow-Spieler hätten es trotzdem gerne wenn die Grenze hochgesetzt wird. Aus dem einfachen Grund weil Jugendliche und Erwachsene nun halt "anders Ticken". Ein Jugendlicher sucht sich im Schulsport die Klassenkameraden aus mit denen er ein Fußballspiel gewinnen kann. Desto besser die Mannschaft, desto einfacher die Wahrscheinlichkeit das Spiel zu gewinnen. Und ähnlich machen sie es in Wow "Suche DD mit mindestens 2,5 k dps"

Während viele Erwachsene eben sagen, wenn die Grundanfordung paßt nehmen wir ihn halt mit. Wird schon passen.

Letztendlich sind aber nicht alle so ob jetzt Jugendlicher oder Erwachsener und wenn sollte man das Spiel höchstens auf 14 oder 16 hochsetzen. 18 wäre ein Witz! Man würde unser comicartiges "World of Warcraft" in ner Videothek zwischen GinaWild und Saw finden um es mal bildlich zu sprechen. Das rechtfertigen weder die Tangas der Blutelfinnen noch finde ich die Schlachtfeldszenen unheimlich brutal. 

Du hast in deiner Signatur die Pisastudie drinstehen. Es ist schön wenn man die Rechtschreibung beherrscht, aber mir persönlich wäre es wichtiger wenn die Jugendliche mehr "innere Werte" vermittelt kriegen würden. Sonst beschimpfen sie sich halt ohne Rechtschreibfehler im Chat... super... wäre zwar bei manchen ein Fortschritt aber noch nicht wirklich ein Erfolg.....


----------



## Sonnengruen (25. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Meinungen sind so unterschiedlich wie es unterschiedliche Musikrichtungen gibt.
> 
> Das Problem an Wow, Computerspielen und dem Markt allgemein ist in einem Zauberwort zu erklären "Kundenanbindung"
> 
> ...




*Zunächst einmal danke 'Scrätcher' für den guten Beitrag.*

Man muss ja auch mal was würdigen und die Leute nicht immer nur anpöbeln, wie es hier gern gemacht wird. Das war endlich einmal etwas konstruktives hier im Forum.

Das mit der Kundenanbindung ist vollkommen richtig beschrieben. Genau das wird ja auch in der Studie von Herrn Christian Pfeiffer ja auch angeprangert. Denn durch das Belohnungssystem des Spiels wird der Spieler durch kontinuierliche Erfolgserlebnisse an das Spiel gebunden. Das trifft vor allem sozial defizitäre Menschen, deren Leben wenige Erfolge aufweist. Und da es bei WoW die schlimmste Niederlage ist einen zehnminütigen Debuff und ignorierbare Reperaturkosten zu bezahlen, bleiben auch Erlebnisse des Scheiterns aus, da man alles nochmal versuchen kann (außer Boss XY als erster aufm Server zu legen ... aber das trifft ja eh nur auf ein paar Dutzend RLloser zu). Das kann vor allem bei Jugendlichen massive Schäden anrichten.

Natürlich kann elterliche Kontrolle und elterliches Einschreiten im richtigen Zeitpunkt das ganze verhindern und garnicht erst soweit kommen lassen. Dahingehend stimme ich vollkommen zu. Aber es gibt keinen Mechanismus, der gewährleistet, dass diese Kontrolle durch die Eltern erfolgt und das Kind vernünftig gehandhabt wird. Jeder in diesem Land hat (bis zu einer gewissen Grenze) das Recht sein Blag so zu verziehen, wie er es für nötig hält.

Und für Situationen in denen die elterliche Kontrolle nicht möglich ist, oft auch, weil die Eltern sich nicht mit dem Medium auskennen und garnicht zu intervenieren wissen, muss dann eben der Staat Regeln setzen. Das ist meine Meinung. Eltern sind keine Pädagogen und können Kindern auch schaden. Und um soetwas bestätigt zusehen, braucht man kein UnterschichtenTV mit HelpTV anzumachen, sondern es reicht sich auf der Straße umzusehen. Gerade was den Umgang mit dem Medienkonsum von Kindern verhalten sich viele Eltern nicht so verantwortungsbewusst, wie man es von ihnen verlangen müsste.

Und solange es die Eltern nicht auf die Reihe kriegen, sich vernünftig um ihre Blagen zu kümmern, die hier vermutlich mit 12-14 flamend durch die Foren pöbeln und ihre Abschlüsse versauen ... solange das nicht der Fall ist, brauchen wir entweder eine wirksame Maßnahme zum Schutz der Kinder vor ihren Eltern, die sicherstellt, dass das Kind sich vernünftig entwickeln kann, oder was der wesentlich einfachere Weg wäre, da er nicht mit Eingriffen in das Recht der Eltern ihr Kind zu (v)erziehen eingreift ... ein einfacherer Weg wäre ein Raufsetzen des Zugangsalters zu WoW.

Und ich halte die Grenze von ab18 für sinnvoll. Weil man braucht etwas, das verhindert das die Kinder selbst da rankommen und ab16 wirkt nicht. Wenn Eltern der Meinung sind "mein Kind verkraftet das" und richtig mit dem Medienkonsum ihrer Kinder umgehen können, dann können auch Kinder das Spiel spielen. Da habe ich kein Problem mit. Das wäre wie der Kinobesuch mit einem Erziehungsberechtigten. Solche Mechanismen sieht unser Rechtsystem vor. Und daran gibt es auch nichts auszusetzen.

Der gegenwärtige Zustand ist nur leider vollkommen verantwortungslos.


*Es gibt übrigens einen eindeutigen Zusammenhang zwischen Medienkonsum, sozialer Gruppierung und schulischer Leistung. Ich weiß es wäre utopisch, aber es sollte jeder mal gelesen haben und schauen, wo er landet.
http://www.kfn.de/versions/kfn/assets/pisaverlierer.pdf
Die Studie ist nach allen Kriterien wissenschaftlich und seriös. Hier werden keine wirren Vermutungen in den Raum geworfen, sondern vernünftig begründet.*


----------



## Scrätcher (25. März 2009)

Sonnengruen schrieb:


> Full quote


Und du bist der Meinung, dass es was bringen würde Onlinespiele auf 18 zu setzen? Das Erfolgssystemm wurde von Blizzard kopiert. Es gibt mehr als genug "Offline"Spiele die einen genauso hohen und sogar höherenn Suchtfaktor haben. 

Wieso wird nur über Onlinespiele diskutiert? Besteht nicht die Gefahr, dass die Jugendlichen sich dann eben ein Einspielerspiel zulegen und es dann einfach niemand mehr auffällt, dass sie sich immer mehr zurückziehen und keiner etwas dagegen unternimmt?

Wieviele Jugendliche sind letztes Jahr Amok gelaufen und wieviele haben sich selbst umgebracht? Doch wer sich selbst umbringt schadet nicht der Gesellschaft und wenn wir nicht um unserer EIGENES wohl fürchten, scheint es uns nicht zu interessieren. 

Natürlich sind manche Menschen als Eltern schlichtweg überfordert, das mag unterschiedliche Gründe haben, sie haben zuwenig Zeit, zuviel Arbeit oder sie können es einfach nicht. Onlinespiele sind eine variante von dem, was Kinder abhängig machen kann. Bleiben noch Drogen, Gewalt und Alkohol sowie Offlinespiele übrig.

Interessant ist auch, das viele sagten sie kennen Mobbing aus der Schule, was ja eine interessante Tatsache ist, wenn man bedenkt, dass sämtliche Amokläufe in Schulen ausgeführt wurden. Wichtig wäre es das ganze genauer zu untersuchen, anonyme Umfragen in Schulen zu starten um einen Überblick zu gewinnen. Zur Not Psychologen einsetzen die sich mal mit Lehrern und Schülern unterhalten. Gerade an der Schule hat der Staat die Möglichkeit an die Kinder direkt heranzutreten.

Das kostet aber Geld! Ein Verbot von Spielen deren Firmen nichtmal den Sitz in Deutschland haben scheint da eine kostengünstigere Lösung zu sein. 

Und in dem Moment wo das Verbot in Kraft trifft wird suggeriert: "Wir haben etwas getan!" Doch wurde nicht die Ursache bekämpft, nein! Es wurde schlichtweg ein "Kanal" geschlossen.

Und was soll der Sinn davon sein?

Ein weiteres Gesetz in einem Buch, von dem es viele gibt? Ein Gesetz sollte nicht befolgt werden weil man Angst vor den Folgen hat, sondern weil man einsichtig versteht, dass es sicher seinen Grund hat, warum es besteht. Leider wird heutzutage so schnell ein Verbot beschlossen, dass Jugendliche Gesetze generell nicht mehr wirklich ernst nehmen. Ist das besser?

Beispiel das Rauchen ab 18. Es wäre sicher schon vor Jahren überfällig gewesen und man hätte vielleicht sagen können ab dem Jahrgang der gerade 16 ist, darf man noch rauchen, danach ist es ab 18. Statt dessen hat man "von heute auf morgen" jeden Raucher zwischen 16 - 18 per Gesetz "kriminalisiert"! Ob sich so eine Person wohl an andere Gesetze hält?

Brauchen wir wirklich mehr Verbote oder einfach bessere Aufklärung?


----------



## Leonalis (25. März 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Hier das komplette Interview von Golem.de:



Ich zietier das nur mal.

Z.b. der PUnkt "Jugendliche spielen täglich bis zu 4h" -- Nun gut das mag schon sein aber wäre jetzt morgen wow WEG was würden wir dann tun? Würdet ihr DANN Schularbeit machen oder aufstehen und die letzte raubkopie von CS wieder holen oder AoC spielen warhammer und co`? ich meine das ganze ist ja schön und gut aber was der Pfeiffer hier machen möchte ist ein Tropfen auf einen heissen Stein mehr nicht und der Typ stirbt eher bevor hier was gross geändert wird. --- Darauf Wette ich sogar!


----------



## Thrainan (25. März 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> *Bei vielen Eltern wäre dies überhaupt erst der Anstoß sich mit dem "fremden" Ding da im Kinderzimmer zu beschäftigen.(Damit meine ich das Kind sowie den Rechner.)*


Wenn Eltern gesetze brauchen um ihre Kinder richtig zu erziehen sollten sie garkeine bekommen. Der gesunde Menschenverstand sollte ja wohl ausreichen. 
Es ist nicht verboten auf ne heiße Herdplatte zu packen, trotzdem haben meine Eltern mir das beigebracht...


----------



## Leonalis (25. März 2009)

man kriegt auch kinder nur um bei den steuern zu sparen also von dem punkt aus gesehen ist das leider eine tatsache. Was mich jedoch immer so erstaunt auch grad bei diesem Amoklauf wieder es wird so stark die schuld in den spielen gesucht aber kein politiker hinterfragt punkte wie.

- was ist das für eine Familie
- Wie sind die verhältnise der Familie
- Wie ist das zusammenleben mit nachbarfamilien/kinder
- wie ist das Verhältnis von Eltern/Kind, wie viele h/tag haben die Eltern dem Kind gegeben.


Zudem finde ich es sehr markant das solche amokläufe nur in Ländern passieren wo stark oberflächlich tendieren und lieber jeder für sich ist als mit anderen zusammen und gegenüber fremden nicht so offen ist. Auch gegenüber unbekannten. 

Oder ist euch mal zu ohren gekommen das es ein Amoklauf in Spanien/Italien/Portugal oder so passiert ist? Oo Immer nur USA, Schweiz, Deutschland, Österreich.



Ich sehe das problem eher darin das die Jugend von heute bei uns (gut ich bin schweizer) keine Person zu reden hat. Man hat zwar kollegen, freunde/in aber ich glaube wirklich glücklich sehen sich die wenigsten. Zudem lernt man schlecht leute kennen weil der "Wert" von dem "oberflächlichen getue nicht hat". Es zählt nur immer was man hat nicht was man ist und ich behaupte stark das ist der eigentliche Punkt. Computerspiele machen keine Leute zu Killern sondern Computerspiele--Einsamkeit/Depressionen und Minderwertigkeitsgefühle lassen einem zu dem werden. Das spiel macht höchstens 2% aus


----------



## Barloh (25. März 2009)

Hi, ich weiß das passt hier nicht her doch irgendwo muss ich es mal los werden und dann finde ich es doch hier mit am passendsten. USK? Schön und gut. Doch vor was soll uns das schützen? Ja selbst wenn sie USK 21 oder 25 machen würden, würde ich weiter spielen dürfen, können und sogar auch machen. Das gleiche gilt für 18 Jährige und 16 Jährige. Wie in den Antworten darüber dann bezahlen halt die Eltern. Es gab schon immer Leute bei denen man aus der heutigen Sicht sagen würde WOW die haben bestimmt nen Ego Shooter gespielt. Erinnern wir uns doch mal an Hitler da gab es weder nen schönen Ego Shooter noch nen netten Horror Film woher er seine wahnsinnigen Taten kopiert haben kann. Man könnte ebenso Hussein nehmen wenn er nich gerade das Computerspiel Pong von ´72 als Vorlage genommen hat zu so einem Verbrecher zu werden na dann weiß ichs auch net. (Ironie) Ich denke solange es psychisch labiele Menschen gibt wird es also mit oder ohne Computerspiele dazu kommen, daß sie am Rad drehen.


----------



## MadMat (25. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt schon öfter gelesen, dass Mobing an Schulen recht häufig vorkommt und meist hat es auch eine Rolle gespielt bei Amokläufen.
> 
> Da frag ich mich doch,
> 
> ...




So sieht es aus. Es wird nicht nach den Ursachen geforscht, denn die kennt so gut wie jeder. Es wird irgend etwas genommen, noch nicht
einmal den Auslöser, sondern irgend etwas, was in der Nähe greifbar ist.

Ich bin ja auch dafür, dass einige Spieler lieber mal den Duden nehmen sollten (von Tippfehlern mal abgesehen), als dass die WoW spielen.
Oder evt einfach mal zur Schule gehen und was lernen. Dennoch kann man in WoW einiges lernen, WENN man LERNBEREIT ist.
Sozialkompetenz kommt aus dem Umfeld, dort lernt man sie, aber nicht, wenn man schlechte Vorbilder hat, wie z.B.: "Ey Du, Arschloch.."
oder "Mach Disch ab Aldä". Lernbereite Mitbürger können aber in WoW Dinge erkennen wie: Teamwork, Bereitschaft zu Dingen, die
getan werden müssen, auch wenn sie lästig sind (jaaaa!! Dispell ist wichtig, auch wenn die DPS runter gehen), Kommunikation usw.


Irgendwo oben stand in einem Beitrag etwas darüber, die Hr Pfeiffer Aufmerksamkeit einholt und "rumschwallt".
Dazu folgendes, am lebenden Bsp: Ich erzähl oft ne Menge Mist (auf Arbeit), was eine doch recht heitere Stimmung erzeugt.
Egal welches Thema betreffend ...blablub.....Es wurde gemeint, ich solle doch in die Politik gehen, mir fällt schön viel Mist ein.
Das Problem: Ich mache Unsinn, ich weis es und meine Kollegen wissen es. Als Politiker musst Du den Mist aber so verkaufen,
dass die Leute um Dich herum den Schwachsinn tatsächlich glauben und NICHT lachen. DAS ist die Kunst.

Grüße


----------



## Thrainan (25. März 2009)

Leonalis schrieb:


> Oder ist euch mal zu ohren gekommen das es ein Amoklauf in Spanien/Italien/Portugal oder so passiert ist? Oo Immer nur USA, Schweiz, Deutschland, Österreich.



Spanien hat die ETA im baskenland und Italien auch heute noch eine sehr starke Mafia. Ich glaube nicht das es dort grundsätzlich besser ist als hier.


----------



## Aribef (25. März 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal, das wenige diesen Text lesen....
> 
> Die Schriftformatierung tut der Leselust nicht unbedingt gut.
> Die wechselnden Typen sind absolut anstrengend.....




*g* ka ob es leute gibt die genug ausdauer haben diese paar zeilen zu lesen, mic hhat der fiktive text am anfang schon neugierig gemacht...

die schriftformatierung ist zweckgemäß und nicht weiter "entlustigend"
welche wechselnden schrifttypen? sorry, da ist überhaupt ncihts anstrengend...

wenn du ne harte nacht hattest.. ok... aber !?

ka, ich als ottonormal user, kann mit deiner kritik an dem artikel nichts anfangen.

an dieser stelle lob an den TE... fands interessant und gibt ein daumen von mir, wie penibel alles zitiert wurde und dann auch noch die quellenangabe... 
suppi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zum thema:

tja.... wow und ab 18... har har.... schweine schlachten und gorillas shocken gehört eben zur story, man kann nicht einfach ne art disney story draus machen nur weil jemand ne gänse haut kricht, wenn man irgendwas mit VIRTUELLEN figuren anstellen kann.....

anfangs dacht ich auch nciht das man es darauf abgesehen hat, sondern eher auf die suchtgefahr dieses spiels und es des wegen erst ab 18 freigibt....


naja wie dem auch sei, ich finds schwachsinn.... vielleicht kommen sie mit 16 durch aber nie im leben mit 18.....

es gibt tags über serien in denen brutalere szenen gezeigt werden, als umfallende pixelfiguren, wo man nur anhand eines textes erfahren kann, wie genau diese figur nun gestorben ist....


mfg


----------



## Sonnengruen (25. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Und du bist der Meinung, dass es was bringen würde Onlinespiele auf 18 zu setzen? Das Erfolgssystemm wurde von Blizzard kopiert. Es gibt mehr als genug "Offline"Spiele die einen genauso hohen und sogar höherenn Suchtfaktor haben.
> Wieso wird nur über Onlinespiele diskutiert? Besteht nicht die Gefahr, dass die Jugendlichen sich dann eben ein Einspielerspiel zulegen und es dann einfach niemand mehr auffällt, dass sie sich immer mehr zurückziehen und keiner etwas dagegen unternimmt?



Ich halte Onlinespiele für wesentlich Suchtgefährdender, da hier die soziale Komponente mit hineinspielt. Die Community ist zusätzlich bindend und gerade für Jugendliche mit sozialen Defiziten, die erstmal lernen sollten reale Kontakte auf die Reihe zu bekommen, eine Falle.

Ich stimme Herrn Pfeiffer dahingehend zu, dass einfach der Faktor "Suchtpotential" in die Bewertung mit einfließen sollte - Für Online wie für Offline-Spiele. Ein Problem wäre hier allenfalls, dass es die Veröffentlichung verzögern könnte.




Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wieviele Jugendliche sind letztes Jahr Amok gelaufen und wieviele haben sich selbst umgebracht? Doch wer sich selbst umbringt schadet nicht der Gesellschaft und wenn wir nicht um unserer EIGENES wohl fürchten, scheint es uns nicht zu interessieren.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



In Schulen ist einiges machbar. Hier fehlt es in erster Linie an Geld und an qualifiziertem Fachpersonal. Die Kinder sind in viel zu riesigen Arbeitsgruppen zusammengefasst und die Lehrer nicht ausreichend pädagogisch geschult. Pisasieger Finnland hat auch bekloppte Kinder, aber die haben da Zeit für mit Klassen bis max. 12-14 Kindern.

Aber was macht unsere Regierung ... da darf die von der Leyen um jeden Kitaplatz betteln und als Bildungsmaßnahmen stellt NRW neuerdings "Lehrer und _lehreräquivalente Personen_" ein.

Meiner Ansicht nach sind die Zeiten vorbei in denen Erziehung (gerade in den unteren bildungsarmen Bevölkerungsschichten) im Elternhaus vonstatten geht. Viele Eltern sind entweder zu alt den Medienkonsum ihrer Kinder zu verstehen oder haben keine Zeit, entweder weil sie 2-3 Jobs machen müssen oder weil sie meinen sich in ihrem tollen Job verwirklichen zu müssen. Was leider oft auf dem Rücken der Kinder ausgetragen wird. Ein weiterer großer Teil der Eltern heute ist allein(v)erziehend (Ich habe großen Respekt vor Alleinerziehenden, vor allem wenn sie es auf die Reihe bekommen. Das kann eine große Last sein, aber es ändert leider nichts an den Konsequenzen, wenn es nicht funktioniert). Die Erziehungsmethoden haben sich in den letzten Jahrzehnten drastisch verändert und oft haben die Eltern zwar den Willen, aber einfach nicht die Mittel und die Kompetenz ihre Vorstellung durchzubringen, denn Kinder sind nur eingeschränkt vernunftbegabte Wesen, was ihnen trotzdem gern unterstellt wird.

Das Problem ist einfach, dass der Staat nicht oder nur sehr eingeschränkt befugt ist mit Gesetzen in das Privatleben bzw. die Erzeihungsmethoden der Eltern einzugreifen. Die einzige Möglichkeit sind immer nur Verbote wie z.B.: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gesetz_zur_%C...n_der_Erziehung

Es ist jedoch nicht möglich ein Gesetz "Der Erziehungsberechtigte muss sein Kind beim Computerspielen beaufsichtigen!" zu machen.

Jeder Vater/jede Mutter hat das Recht sein Kind zu erziehen wie er will und es wenn er/sie mag vollkommen verwahrlosen zu lassen. Dafür kann man Eltern kaum zur Rechenschaft ziehen. Sollte man das? Darf der Staat in die Erziehung eingreifen?

Er kann nur in gewissem Maße Kinder vor den Fehlern ihrer Eltern schützen und dazu gehören auch Film-, Videospiel-, Drogenverbote und ähnliches. Jugendschutzgesetze und ähnliches dienen zum Schutz der Jugendlichen, es geht nicht darum, dass bornierte alte Männer nicht wollen, dass Jugendliche Aliens erschießen. Viele Menschen sind zu DUMM zu erkennen, was das beste für sie ist. Das sieht man an Junkies, Säufern, auf der Straße lebenden Börsenspekulanten, es gibt so unendlich viele Beispiele, in denen Menschen für einen kurzen Augenblick der Euphorie langfristige Schäden in Kauf nehmen. Aber das ist nicht illegal und jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich.

Wenn aber eine "Droge", eine Substanz oder etwas ähnliches so funktioniert, dass sie in einer Vielzahl von Fällen die Fähigkeit zum eigenen Wohl zu handeln aussetzt, nur um die Droge oder die Tätigkeit wieder auszuüben, dann muss der Gesetzgeber als übergeordnete Vernunftinstanz (nein, die kann man nicht raiden! ^^) in Kraft treten. Wenn aus dem Suchtverhalten Schäden resultieren, werden in der Regel Gesamtverbote für jedes Alter verhängt. Bei geringem/tolerierbarem Risiko werden Altersgrenzen verhängt, um zu gewährleisten, dass der Konsument zumindest in einem reifen Alter ist, wenn er anfängt. So ist es mit Alkohol, Tabak, Glücksspielen, etc.

Das Problem bei Computerspielen ist, dass es ein sehr junges Phänomen ist, bei dem es rasende Entwicklungen gibt, auf die nur eingeschränkt reagiert werden kann. Daher auch die defizitäre Situation im Moment. Daher kommen Maßnahmen später (nicht zu spät) und der ein oder andere muss dann damit leben, dass es auf einmal anders aussieht. Das ist aber nunmal so.

Mal angenommen, es kommt eine neue Substanz auf den Markt, die nicht verboten wird, da sie anders als bisher bekannt funktioniert. Es stellt sich aber nach ein paar Jahren heraus"Das schadet ja doch" und der Gesetzgeber reagiert mit einem Verbot. Dann ist es zwar klar, dass die "Junkies", die es drei Jahre legal genommen haben, auf einmal "kriminalisiert" werden und auf Entzug müssen, dass die Behörden wie immer zu langsam waren, und vor allem, dass sich ne Menge ans Bein gepisst fühlen, die es ab und zu genossen haben, ohne abhängig und geschädigt zu werden. Es ändert aber nichts an dem, was es ist. Der Handlungsbedarf bestand von Anfang an, wurde aber zu spät erkannt.


----------



## Sonnengruen (25. März 2009)

Leonalis schrieb:


> man kriegt auch kinder nur um bei den steuern zu sparen also von dem punkt aus gesehen ist das leider eine tatsache. Was mich jedoch immer so erstaunt auch grad bei diesem Amoklauf wieder es wird so stark die schuld in den spielen gesucht aber kein politiker hinterfragt punkte wie.
> 
> - was ist das für eine Familie
> - Wie sind die verhältnise der Familie
> ...



Das Problem ist folgendes: Der Gesetzgeber ist zum Handeln angehalten. Was kann er tun und was darf er tun. 

Er kann und darf nicht zu sehr in das Privatleben der Menschen eingreifen. Das wird immer als letztes angetastet, um jedem größtmögliche Freiheit zu garantieren.

Er kann aber "Waffengesetze ändern". - Ist geschehen.

Er kann an den Schulen was unternehmen. - Ist in der Diskussion und wird auch umgesetzt, dauert nur länger.

Er kann auch "Computerspiele mit anderen Altersauflagen versehen". - Das ist ähnlich wie das Waffenverbot umsetzbar ohne die Freiheit des Individuums zu sehr anzugreifen.


Das Problem ist nur, dass alle schreien *"Sowas schreckliches darf nie wieder geschehen! MACHT WAT!"*

Meine Ansicht kann man da aber nichts machen außer in den Schulen, wie ich bereits geschrieben habe.


----------



## Leonalis (25. März 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Spanien hat die ETA im baskenland und Italien auch heute noch eine sehr starke Mafia. Ich glaube nicht das es dort grundsätzlich besser ist als hier.



Das hat nix mit Terror-Computerspiel zu tun differenzier das bitte. (das sind genau so aussagen von Politikern dann immer)



Sonnengruen schrieb:


> Das Problem ist folgendes: Der Gesetzgeber ist zum Handeln angehalten. Was kann er tun und was darf er tun.
> 
> Er kann und darf nicht zu sehr in das Privatleben der Menschen eingreifen. Das wird immer als letztes angetastet, um jedem größtmögliche Freiheit zu garantieren.
> 
> ...




Du sagst es genau. Der Staat darf sich in der Demonkratie nicht in das Privatleben einmischen. Nun gut weiten wir das mal aus.

*Der Staat beschliesst -- erreicht --- das WOW ab 18 Jahre ist *   ----> Es gibt denoch weiter Mütter und Väter die dem Kind das Spiel kaufen:
----> _Ein solches Kind macht jetzt ein Amoklauf_
Die Reaktionen kann man sich ja jetzt vorstellen! "mein gott das darf nie wieder passieren und wiso durfte er das bloss spielen,. "meine gütte was sind das für Eltern"

Ok, was will der staat jetzt machen? AAAAAAH er darf ja nichts mehr machen. Er kann den Eltern mit einer Freiheitsstrafe drohen weil sie ein Spiel gekauft haben welches nicht dem Alter entsprechend war. JEDOCH wir können spiele im I-net kaufen da stört es niemand ob was ab 12/14/16/18 ist. Im gegenteil.

Ich meine du sagst es selber, der staat darf nicht einmischen aber GENAU das müsste er doch das ein schutz entsteht der wirkt jedoch  ist das nicht möglich.


Was schliessen wir nun daraus?

Unser Gesetzbuch mit dessen Grundlagen ist so komplex und schwer zu verstehen und auch umzusetzen das es vom Staat her keinen -- und nie -- wirksamen schutz gibt/geben wird ohne das er anfängt im Privatleben mit kontrollen/überwachung zu arbeiten.

Denn jeder Schutz und Gesetzt kann man umgehen. 
*oder wer sieht das anderst?*


----------



## Technocrat (25. März 2009)

Leonalis schrieb:


> *oder wer sieht das anderst?*



Ich. Man muß Gesetze nicht umgehen. Man beachtet sie einfach nicht. Dein Denkfehler (und das der meisten Politiker) ist, das man glaubt, Gesetze würden etwas verhindern. Wenn das so wäre, gäbe es keine Verbrechen.

*VERBOTE VERHINDERN GAR NICHTS!*


----------



## AvatôrNathrezimHorde (25. März 2009)

wäre ja perfekt, keine kinder mehr in wow


----------



## Thrainan (25. März 2009)

Leonalis schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit Terror-Computerspiel zu tun differenzier das bitte. (das sind genau so aussagen von Politikern dann immer)



Du hast behauptet die Mentalität der Länder Spanien, Italien und portugal wäre ein Grund dafür das es dort keine Amokläufe gäbe. Ich weise darauf hin das man, selbst wenn man das glaubt, kein grund ist es wäre dort irgendwie sicherer als hier. Die substantiellen probleme dort sind teilweise weitaus graviernder als ein Amoklauf alle 5 Jahre (wenn man so vermessen ist Menschenleben gegeneinander aufzurechnen). 

Und wenn man Dr. Google bemüht stellt man fest das es in Spanien auch jede menge Amokläufe gab. Weniger "erfolgreich" als in Deutschland, zum Glück, aber vorhanden. 

http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=725239
http://www.spanien-bilder.com/aktuelles_au..._details205.htm
http://www.islacanaria.net/amoklauf-in-las...32009-9884.html


----------



## Scrätcher (25. März 2009)

Sonnengruen schrieb:


> Full quote



Es ist beruhigend dass du auch mal auf Argumente wie "Offline"Spiele eingehst, dein erster Text hat sich gelesen wie: Da bietet mir jemand Pro & Contra an. Contra ist genau das was ich will, also Lobe ich ihn und nehmen seine Argumente dagegen auf, um mein Ziel durchzusetzen.

Sind wir doch mal ehrlich! Man kann eine Ursache bekämpfen und wenn das nichts nutzt zumindestens die Folgen eindämmen. Die Ursache ist wohl das in den letzten Jahren bei Kindern bestimmte Hemmschwellen fallen in Sachen sozialer Kompetenz und Eigenverantwortung.

Die logische Konsequenz wäre dagegen zu steuern. Das war nicht der erste Amoklauf und wird sicher nicht der letzte gewesen sein. Egal wie intelligent eine Gesellschaft ist oder sich einbildet zu sein, sobald sie am Hungertuch nagt werden bestimmte Werte ignoriert. Jugendliche heutzutage hören, dass sie nur mit schwierigkeiten nen Arbeitsplatz finden, ihre Vorbilder sind manche Musiker die mit Geld nur so protzen und sie sagen sich "Hey? Warum soll ich für 7 Euro arbeiten gehen? Da mach ich lieber nichts!" wenn sie zu spät zur Arbeit kommen hört man ein "Kann ich doch nichts dafür wenn ich verschlafen habe!" Es ist hart aber irgendwo liest man raus das sie einfach vernachlässigt werden. Und jeder der über 30 ist, kann sich wohl noch an Zeiten erinnern in denen es noch keine Handys, E-Mail und sogar nur selten Funkfestnetztelefon gab und man nicht das Gefühl hatte, der Tag ist in dem Moment vorbei, an dem er begonnen hat. 

Arbeitsschritte wurden komprimiert, die Kommunikation verbessert, doch anstatt das die Gesellschaft dadurch einen Zeitgewinn hat, ist es zwischenzeitlich in der Arbeitswelt eine voraussetzung. Wo gibt es noch die reinen Hausfrauen? Wer kann sich sowas überhaupt zwischen 20 - 30 leisten? 

Irgendwann wurde vergessen das zur Kindererziehung mehr gehört als sie morgens zu wecken, Frühstück zu machen, in die Schule zu fahren, und Abends noch ne GuteNachtgeschichte vorzulesen. 

Ich bin ganz ehrlich der Meinung das sich unser System spätestens in 40-50 Jahren selbst zerstört wenn die Rohstoffe knapp sind. Ein Staat hat nur noch eine Aufgabe: Er rennt dem Wachstum hinterer! Alles andere ist nebenrangig! Ja wenn man mal genau schaut hat sich der Mensch auf der täglichen Jagd nach Geld selbst aus den Augen verloren! Der Staat ist schon "fast" erpressbar von Firmen die indirekt mit Konkurs drohen und schonmal verlautbaren, dass sie Arbeitnehmer im 4 stelligen Bereich entlassen müssen! 

Und das ist auch der Punkt warum lieber ein Gestz beschlossen wird, als gegen die Ursache vorzugehen: Geld!

Und solange Probleme vorhanden sind aber kein Geld werden wir aufs neue Gesetze finden, die für uns keinen Sinn machen und müssen sie trotzdem als "Notmaßnahme" hinnehmen! 

Aber mal ehrlich:"Schimpf mit einem Kind weil es zu spät nach Hause kommt und es tut ihm leid. Schimpfst du aber wegen allem mit ihm, dann ist es ihm (zurecht) egal!" Das funktioniert auch mit Gesetzen. Ist alles verboten ist die Hemmschwelle einer Gesetzesübertretung um längen niedriger. 

Ich kritisiere nicht nur, ich überlege mir momentan sogar wie man unser System ändern könnte bevor es zum kolaps kommt. Aber das ist noch unausgereift. Und für diesen Thread OT!


----------



## Technocrat (25. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich bin ganz ehrlich der Meinung das sich unser System spätestens in 40-50 Jahren selbst zerstört wenn die Rohstoffe knapp sind. Ein Staat hat nur noch eine Aufgabe: Er rennt dem Wachstum hinterer!



100% /sign zum gesamten Text und zum Zitat noch soviel: das ein System, das auf permanentes Wachstum setzt auf einem Planeten mit endlichen Resourcen sich daher zwangsläufig selbst zerstören muß ist ebenso banal wie wahr und man fragt sich, ob die Staatsführer das wirklich nicht erkannt haben...


----------



## Dracocephalus (25. März 2009)

Es gibt ein paar Dinge, die hier ein paar einfach nicht verstehen wollen/können.

1.) Vergleicht keine chemischen Drogen mit "psychologischen Drogen". Spielsucht und Drogensucht haben zwar ähnliche Auswirkungen, aber völlig andere Wirkmechanismen.

2.) Wie immer wieder geschrieben wird, hat WoW ein hohen Suchtpotential. Ich empfehle, nochmal das Wort "Potential" nachzuschlagen. Es besteht also die Möglichkeit, eine Sucht zu entwickeln, es ist keine unvermeidliche Folge (auch das ist ein wichtiger Unterschied zu chemischen Drogen!).

3.) Wenn man schon von einer Abhängigkeit spricht, sollte man zumindest wissen, wie sie definiert ist. Aus dieser Liste müssen drei Punkt erfüllt sein.

   1. Zwanghaftes Verlangen nach Konsum
   2. Übermaß, Nicht-mehr-aufhören-können
   3. Körperliche Entzugssymptome
   4. Benötigen immer größerer Mengen, damit Wirkung eintritt
   5. Großer Zeitaufwand für Beschaffung, Konsumieren und dem Sich-davon-erholen
   6. Fortdauernder Gebrauch der Substanz(en) wider besseres Wissen und trotz eintretender schädlicher Folgen.

Es ist schön, daß hier immer ein paar ahnungslose "Experten" von Sucht reden und anderen einreden wollen, sie seien süchtig. Um eine Abhängigkeit zu erkennen, bedarf es zuerst mal direktem Kontakt zum Patienten und einer Anamnese der Lebensumstände. Ein Posting im Forum reicht dafür nicht aus. Würde man nicht auch jemanden einen Workaholic nennen, der 16 Stunden am Tag arbeitet? Aber klar! Kann aber auch sein, daß hier jemand seine Familie ernähren muß und daher 2,3 Jobs hat...und nichtmal Spaß dabei. Daher darf auch gerne jeder Hobby-Analytiker den Ball flachhalten. Oder ist das am Ende nur eine Art Geltungssucht... :evil: 

5.) Einzellfälle und Sichtweise: Behauptet jemand, er spiele 8 Stunden am Tag, ist er sofort als süchtig klassifiziert und wird als veritabler Beweis der eigenen These gesehen. Wenn er dagegen glaubhaft vermitteln kann, daß er keinerlei Anzeichen einer Sucht hat, ist er nicht etwa ein Gegenbeweis...sondern ein Einzelfall. Dann führt man auch solche Personen gerne als Beweis der eigenen These an, die WoW nur mal in einem Fernsehbericht gesehen haben und sofort abhängig wurden, gerne mit allen Paukenschlägen wie Jobverlust, Scheidung und Verwahrlosung. Das ist dann natürlich kein Einzelfall....
Und natürlich kann auch jeder "Experte" hier einen Bekannten, Verwandten oder sich selbst vorweisen, der ganz sicher abhängig ist, war oder werden wird. Auch das sind niemals Einzelfälle. Das gilt nur für diejenigen, die ein normales Leben vorweisen können und dennoch viel Spielen...typische Einzelfälle. 
Wie man nach dieser Definition erwarten kann, kommt man bei also bei 2 von 100 Fällen auf 84% Suchtalarm. Wie das? Nun ja, 50 fallen schon mal als Einzelfälle weg, weil sie trotz hohen Spielkonsums nicht genug Zeichen von Abhängigkeit zeigen. Und 40 wurden von ihren Eltern, dem Nachbarn oder hier im Forum diagnostiziert. Die übrigen 8 sind in eine Grauzone, weil sie einfach nicht sagen wollten, was andere über ihren Spielkonsum denken und sich auch nicht konkret geäußert haben. Aber sie gelten damit als latent suchtgefährdet. Wer so geheimnisvoll tut, hat sicher was zu verbergen. Sind also 42 von 50 oden eben 84%...so leicht geht das.


Ja, es gibt Spielsüchtige. Hat auch nie jemand bezweifelt. Es gibt auch Terroristen, Kinderpornokonsumenten und Raubkopierer. Nur...es gibt davon viel weniger, als man uns in Politik und Medien glauben machen will. Das wird dadurch unterstützt, daß man die Definition einfach nach Belieben erweitert. Terrorist ist nicht nur, wer einen direkten Akt des Terrors ausführt oder unterstützt, sondern auch, wer sich Bombenbauanleitungen ausgedruckt hat, ohne jemals auch nur angefangen zu haben, etwas daraus zu basteln. KiPo-abhängig ist seit kurzem auch der, der sich sich Bilder von spärlich bekleideten Jugendlichen ansieht, die zwar über 18 sind, aber jünger wirken. Raubkopierer sind nicht nur diejenigen, die die Straßenmärkte mit billigen Kopien beliefern und dabei dicke Kohle machen, sonder auch der kleine Franz, der sich mal ein MP3 runtergeladen hat. Mit dieser breiten Defition kann ich mich ohne Probleme zu all diesen Gruppen zählen. Ich habe in der Tat schon mal Anleitungen für den Bau von Bomben aus dem Netz gesaugt, schon Teenie-Bildchen betrachtet und auch schon das eine oder andere MP3 gesaugt. Und, ja, ich spiele etwa 3-4 Stunden am Tag WoW, was natürlich(!) ein klares Zeichen für eine Abhängigkeit ist...oder auch nicht (siehe Punkt 3).

Nur weil ein paar Irre und ihre Erfüllungsgehilfen feuchte Träume von einem totalüberwachten Regulierungsstaat haben, in dem jeder auf Befehl glücklich jubelt und Winkelemente schwingt, werden nun fatale Parallelen gezogen, die jegliche wissenschaftlich fundierte Beweise vermissen lassen. Von simpler Logik will ich gar nicht reden. Da wird wie in der Werbung mit Suggestionsfragen hantiert und der unaufmerksame geht schnell ins Netz und macht sein Kreuz bei der Partei, die ja nur unser Bestes will. 

"Sie wollen doch nicht etwa, daß IHRE Kinder irgendwelchen Schändern ins Netz gehen, die sich vorher im Internet aufgegeilt haben?" "Öh, natürlich nicht.." "Und Sie wollen doch auch, daß die für solche Taten bestraft werden?" "Ja, klar." "Dann wählen Sie uns, wir regeln das." *kreuzmach*

"Raubkopierer sind Verbrecher! Hat IHR Kind Raubkopien? Hört es viel Musik? Schaut viele Filme? Dann machen Sie sich schon mal Sorgen, denn schon morgen kann es für 5 Jahre in den Bau wandern." "Ogott, mein Franzi ist ein Verbrecher!!" 

"Sind Sie, oder waren sie jemals Mitglied der Kommunistischen Partei..." Ach, nee, das hatten wir ja schon...^^

Man nutzt dabei aus, daß jeder einen gewissen Reflex hat, schlimme Sache schlimm zu finden und was dagegen tun zu wollen. Stimmt man diesem Allgemeinplatz zu, ist dabei aber sofort die Zustimmung zu der, von dieser Gruppierung erdachten Lösung inbegriffen. So fälscht man Statistiken. Man kann z.B. Eltern fragen, ob sie meinen, Ihr Kind verbringt zuviel Zeit vor dem Computer. 80% werden das bejahen. Daraus wird dann die Schlagzeile "Kinder süchtig nach Computerspielen!". Natürlich basiert das auf einer ungeeichten Einschätzung von nicht unabhängigen Personen und entbehrt dabei jeder Grundlage. Auch ist es ohnehin schwer, allgemeine Aussagen zu solchen Themen zu treffen, die multifaktorielle Ursachen haben. Daher kann man nicht einfach zwei, drei Variablen nehmen (z.B. Zeit am Computer, Anzahl der Freunde und Arbeitszeit er Eltern) und sich daraus eine Formel basteln. Es muß immer eine Einzelüberprüfung gemacht werden. Die Studien des KFN sind in dieser Hinsicht immer sehr...ähem...verallgemeinernd.

Laßt nicht andere für Euch denken, denkt selber. Glaubt nicht alles, was in den Medien zu finden ist, informiert Euch umfassend (und fragt Euch immer, wem eine Fehlinformation wohl nützen könnte). Wenn es Streß mit Eltern o.ä. gibt, diskutiert sachlich und mit Belegen. Glaubt mir, auch Eure Eltern mögen es nicht, von Politikern belogen zu werden. Gerade wenn sie vorher ihrer Meinung ganz sicher waren, sind sie dann richtig sauer auf den Haufen. Und wie geil ist das bitte, wenn man Eltern hat, die erzählen: Ja, unser Kind spielt WoW, CS, etc. und nicht gerade wenig und das ist völlig normal (für sein Alter...Teenager sind nie ganz normal...aus der Sicht der Erwachsenen ^^).

D.


----------



## Kurta (25. März 2009)

Nach meiner Meinung ist das Alter vollkommen korrekt , NUR SOLLTEN DIE ELTERN MAL DARAUF GUCKN WIE LANG IHRE KINDER ZOCKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
Der überzeugung bin ich!!!!! , es sind kack eltern wenn diese selber net das Spielverhalten ihrer Kinder kontrollieren, dass diese zum eil brutale ego shooter usw. zocken ist eine sache , doch wie lang die einzelnen das zocken sagt keiner der Politiker und das ist das was mich richtig brutal ankotzt!. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ingerim (26. März 2009)

So will ma jetz auch nen wneig was zu schrieben zwar nciht soviel wie meine Vorposter da ich hundsmüde bin bin.

Zuerst mal ich selber bin Volljährig schon seit einiger Zeit.

Wie hier schon mehrfach von leuten geschrieben die USK hat das Suchtpotential bei der einstufng Vergessen. Ok bis jetzt wurden och NIE ein spiel dannach bewertet und wenn sie die Freigabe von woW auf 18 anheben würden dann müsten Sie das selbe auch mit allen anderen MMORPG´s tun und das wären zuviele.

2tens selbst wenn es ab 18 Wäre würden trotzdem immernoch genau dasselbe im /2 ode /1 gespammt werden oder meint Ihr echt nur wenn es ab 18 ist hören die ganzen Minderjährigen auf die spammen oder so. Ebenso ist es sowieso erst 18Jährigen erlaubt ein ABo einzurichten laut WOW EULA was aber auch egal ist denn dann kommt der wichtigste Faktor ins Spiel, und zwar die Eltern. Immerhin sind die es die es behalen oder sogar auch kaufen und die können auch die Spielzeit regulieren Elterliche Freigabe zb.

Und gan denjenigen mit dne Amokläufern wann ist bitte in meinen Heimatland österreich mal jemand Amok gelaufen ich glaub dam uss ich im Urlaub gewesen sein.

Meienr ansicht nach lieg es in der Hand der Eltern die Kinder richtig zu Erziehen und ebenso zu bestimmen was sie Spielen dürfen/haben und wielange.

Ich zb habe damals in meiner Kindheit schon Resident Evil durchgespielt ebenso wie Silent Hill jeweils die alten ersten Teile und was ist aus mir geworden ein Mediendesigner - Medienfachmann der nicht Amok läuft und immer noch gerne Horrorspiele zockt die den alten Stil entsprechen. Desweiteren hab ich damals auch schon den Film "Cannibal Holocoust" gesehn und bin trotzdem ein normaler mensch wie der jenige der immer strikt sachen nach FSK/USK Freigabe gesehn hat nur das ich schon immer eine Vorliebe für das Abstrakte und Makabere habe wie zb für Marque de Sade der mein Lieblingsautor ist.

Aber genug über mich und wieder zum thema Zurück.  Die Politik kann zwar richtlinien vorgeben aber keine Verbote in dieser hinsicht, da die erziehung immernoch in der Hand der Eltern liegt meiner Meinung nach.

Aber wenn ich jetzt nochmal so drüber Nachdenke sollte es mir ansich sowieso Scheissegal sein da in Österreich lebe und bei uns ja Bekanntermaßen weder ein Index existiert noch werden Spiele geschnitten man bekommt zwar manche Spiele in 2 Fassungen die beide ab 18 sind nur mit den kleinenUnterschied das beide freiverkäuflich sind und es dne Käufer überlassen ist ob er lieber ne Misshandelte Deutsche Fassung spielt die Cut ist oder die Österreichische(Uk/Uncut fassung mit Deutschem Cover sowie sprachausgabe wenn nicht Multilangual).

Also sollte es mir somit wayne sein aber naja denkt mal drüber nach was ich schirbe und natwortet vllt sogar druff.

Ps.: Wer schriebfehler findet darf sie Behalten da wie ich shcon erwähnte hundemüde bin und ich heute neue Glühbirnen kaufne mus da die letzte vor eienr stunde durchgebrannt ist.


----------



## Independent (26. März 2009)

Christian Pfeiffer ist ein mediengeiler, selbstverliebter Volltrottel. Ihm ist jedes Mittel recht, um seine Umgebung an sich anzupassen. Was ihm nicht gefällt ist scheiße und die hiesige Politik kriecht ihn kräftig in den Hintern.

Nach seinen neuesten Auffassungen sind wir alle Rechtsextrem. 

Ich erinnere mich an einen Fall, in dem ein ausländisches Kind in einem Schwimmbad tragisch zu tode kam und SOFORT die Neonasen Schuld waren....Was sich als Trugschluss rausstellte.

Hey, ich verteidige keine Nazis, aber auch keine grenzdebilen alten Halbleichen

So far....ignoriert den Deppen, bitte.


----------



## Akusai (26. März 2009)

Also die Suchtgefahr halte ich auch für das gefährlichste an WoW. 
Das wäre für mich auch ein Grund das Spiel ab 16 freizugeben.


Einige Szenen im Spiel sind jedoch fragwürdig. Am schlimmsten erschrocken habe ich mich, als ich mit meinem ersten Char aus meiner Wälder-und-Blümchen-und-Bienchen-Blutelfenwelt nach Unterstadt kam und da diese Monströsen Typen mit heraushängenden Gedärm vor mir standen. Und dann das matschige Geräusch...ich muss mich heute noch beeilen, an denen vorbeizukommen.

Die Folter mit Elektroshocks, um im Content weiterzukommen, ist auch grenzwertig, dagegen fand ich es harmlos Gorillababys mit Stöckchen zu pieken. Mir hat jemand erzählt er hat den Quest abgebrochen, weil ihm das zu krass war.
Skalpieren, Zerstückeln, Bombardieren... naja ich bin deutlich volljährig, ich kanns mir aussuchen. Wenn 12jährige bis Mitternacht mit Mutti und Vati daddeln (ich hab einen getroffen)... 
Das ist aber ein gesellschaftliches Problem, für das man Blizz nicht verantwortlich machen kann. Sondern eigentlich solche Pfeiffen wie den den Pfeiffer, der für die Entwicklung und das Wohl unserer Gesellschaft Verantwortung übernommen hat, dann aber die Symptome verantworlich macht, statt die wirklichen Ursachen zu erkennen.

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## Technocrat (26. März 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Er bekämpft die Symptome aber nicht die Ursache?



Ehrlich gesagt, weder noch. Was er zu erreichen versucht, ist, das statt der USK sein e.V. die Spielebewertung in Deutschland übernimmt und er somit das ganze Geld dafür kassiert. Dazu bedient er sich der Taktik "schaut wie gefährlich und brutal bereits die verkauften Spiele sind, die USK tut ja nichts dagegen, aber ich mache das. Wenn ich das mache, sind unsere Kinder wieder sicher."


----------



## Akusai (26. März 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Ahja, Du verurteilst also Pfeiffer weil er "für die Entwicklung und das Wohl unserer Gesellschaft Verantworung übernommen hat" *lach* und er nun etwas für Entwicklung und das Wohl unserer Gesellschaft tut?
> 
> Er bekämpft die Symptome aber nicht die Ursache? Meinst er ist der liebe Gott? *herzhaftlach*
> Du hast als angeblich Erwachsener Probleme mit dem Inhalt und der Gewaltdarstellung von WoW und meckerst allen ernstes über Pfeiffer? *wegschmeiß*
> ...




ich habe keine Probleme mit der Gewaltdarstellung, sondern nur zu erklären versucht, dass Spieler die Gewalt unterschiedlich wahrnehmen.

Es gibt noch n paar Nuancen zwischen Schwarz und Weiss.


----------



## Marccram (26. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ich. Man muß Gesetze nicht umgehen. Man beachtet sie einfach nicht. Dein Denkfehler (und das der meisten Politiker) ist, das man glaubt, Gesetze würden etwas verhindern. Wenn das so wäre, gäbe es keine Verbrechen.
> 
> *VERBOTE VERHINDERN GAR NICHTS!*


100% sign


----------



## Veilchen (26. März 2009)

Is mir eigentlich Wayne...ich spiel eh kein WoW zurzeit (leveln stresst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und auch wenn sie es ab 18 machen bekommens die Kids trotzdem...vielleicht können sie dann nicht auf einen Blizzard Server gehn aber dann leihen sie es sich von einem Freund oder Vater von einem Freund aus und spielen auf dem Privat Server.

Aber es wird warscheinlich einige Abschrecken wo gerade noch entscheiden wollen ob sie WoW kaufen/spielen wollen oder nicht...un es verstärkt den Einfluß von den ''Gott Scheiß WoW sind doch nur so verdammt süchtige Freaks wo alle Amok laufen wenn sie 30 Minuten spielen'' - Leuten!


----------



## Feuerwirbel (26. März 2009)

Láxoo schrieb:


> Schade eigentlich, weniger Kiddies.



Ich bezweifle dass alle die rumspammen und im Handelschannel Müll von sich geben unter 18 sind. Davon kenn ich wirklich genug. Es gibt auch Jugendliche die sich benehmen können, zu denen ich mich zum Glück dazu zählen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOrD EoLitH (26. März 2009)

DAS IST TOTALER SCHWACHSINN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nein mal im Ernst wir haben Wirtschaftskrise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in Deutschland und irgenwelche Hienies glauben Computerspiele gehen vor mal echt die haben sowas von keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dennin1. Haben die Älteren keine Ahnung weil 1. sie zu alt sind und sowas nich kennen und

2. Ist CoD2/4, Halo, Crysis, Bioshock, Css und sowas auch ab 18^^


----------



## Flawless_itachi (26. März 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Klasse, dann gründen wir am besten sofort eine Anarchie, ja? Endlich mal legal Banken ausrauben und Deine Diddlmaus wollt ich auch schon lange haben...
> Wie dumm muß man eigentlich sein um so etwas von sich zu geben, Süße?
> Oder ist das so eine Art Neurose der alleinerziehenden und WoW süchtigen Mütter, aufgrund derer man WoW einfach über alles stellen muß?



Das was du da von dir gibst ist ja völliger schwachsinn, das kommt ja schon nahe an die komentare von Christian "Ichbinbehindert" Pfeifer ran. Ach und was die Anarchie angeht liegst du auch auf dem goldenen Holzweg.
Anarchie ist nichts anderes als Ordnung ohne Herrschaft.

Technokrat hat da schon recht wenn etwas verboten wird hat das nur eine auswirkung.
Selbiges produkt ist ab dann überall zu jeder zeit erhältlich wenn auch nicht legal aber ganz ehrlich ich rate jedem Jugendlichen sich über so einen Geistigen dünnpfiff hinwegzusetzen mit allen mitteln wenn nötig.
Ich persönlich möchte nämlich nicht in einer Welt Leben wie 1984 von Gorge Orwell wenn dieser überwachungs un Kontrollwahn nicht bald aufhört platzt hier in Deutschland sowieso ne gaaaanz große Bombe.
Bürgerkriege sind sehr Hässliche angelegenheiten.

(Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten)


----------



## Lemax474 (26. März 2009)

i loled hard XD


----------



## Independent (27. März 2009)

Mir tun die Kinder leid die WoW schon in diesem frühen Alter spielen. Sprechen wirs doch mal aus. 
WoW ist definitv nicht gut für die Entwicklung und selbst wenn unser kleiner Hans ganz gut in der Schule ist, es ist durchaus (meiner bisherigen Beurteilung zu grunde liegend) schlecht für sein Sozialleben. In meinen Augen ein bestätigtes Klischee das solche Kinder zu unsozialen Kellerkindern werden (meist mit ner schrecklichen Veranlagung zu Rechtschreibflames). Es gibt Ausnahmen, aber die sind im Vergleich eher rar.

Wer sich angesprochen fühlt, fühlt sich halt angesprochen.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (27. März 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> WoW und sehr viele andere suchtgefährdenden Spiele ab 18, oder ab 14 unter Aufsicht der Erziehungsberechtigten, fertig ist der Lack.



Du meinst sicher Spiele mit Sucht potential 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Sucht gefährdend hört komisch an)

Aber wie Soll man die einordnen? Ich glaube das alle Spiele ein Sucht potential haben, sonst wären es keine guten Spiele, ich hatte nen Kumpel der hat 4-5 Stunden am Tag Tetris gespielt und das über eine sehr lange Zeit, was also damit machen?

Woran macht man es Fest und viel wichtiger wer schätzt das ein? Nur  weil bestimmte Elemente vorkommen muss es kein Großes Sucht potential haben. Meistens wird so eine Einschätzung und die zugehörigen Studien ja bestimmt 1-2 Jahre dauern. Soll man nun solange warten bis es veröffentlicht wird? Besteht da nicht erst Recht die Gefahr das man sich immer Gleich die US/UK Versionen aus dem Internet besorgt.



Cyl schrieb:


> Ps: Wär ich Dein Vater, dann würdest Du sicherlich nicht so schwachsinnig über Bürgerkriege und "Der ist behindert!" und noch viel mehr Mist brabbeln, denn dazu fehlt Dir nicht nur die Bildung, sondern eindeutig auch die Reife, die Erfahrung und Lebensweisheit.



Und mit dir als Vater hätte er Plötzlich Reife, die Erfahrung und Lebensweisheit? Wo kommt die den her wenn nicht durch entsprechend lange Lebenserfahrung, gibt es das bei dir zum Frühstück?


----------



## Dracocephalus (27. März 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Klasse, dann gründen wir am besten sofort eine Anarchie, ja? Endlich mal legal Banken ausrauben und Deine Diddlmaus wollt ich auch schon lange haben...



Hehe, mal wieder nichts verstanden. Das scheint Dir ja im Blut zu liegen... Wie Dir sicherlich aufgefallen ist, verhindern Verbote tatsächlich nichts. Soweit ich weiß, ist es verboten, einen Raub zu begehen, einen Mord oder auch nur eine Beleidigung. Ein Blick in die Statistik des BKA zeigt doch tatsächlich, daß TROTZ VERBOTS eine Menge Menschen sowas dennoch machen. Ich weiß, das führt jetzt zu einer Paradoxie in Deiner kleinen Welt, aber nur weil etwas verboten ist, heißt das nicht, daß es nicht doch passiert. 

Zudem ist eine Anarchie nicht frei von Regeln, sondern nur frei von autoritärer Herrschaft. Ein Banküberfall könnte also von der Gemeinschaft als Regelbruch definiert werden und Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen.



> Wie dumm muß man eigentlich sein um so etwas von sich zu geben, Süße?



Kann man schlecht sagen, aber da Technocrat sich ohne Beleidigungen ausdrücken konnte und eine logisch völlig intakte Argumentationskette darbot, würde ich mal sagen: Deutlich intelligenter als Du....



> Oder ist das so eine Art Neurose der alleinerziehenden und WoW süchtigen Mütter, aufgrund derer man WoW einfach über alles stellen muß?



Ich....kann jetzt gerde keinerlei Hinweis für Deine Behauptung finden...weder für die Überhöhung von WoW durch den Poster noch für dessen Geschlecht, Familienstand, Kinderzahl und psychologischen Zustand. Ohne solche haltlosen, als Beleidigung (und für die eigene Überhöhung) gedachten Vermutungen, bleibt von Deiner Aussage noch "Oder ist das so eine Art der und, aufgrund derer man?" Was aber - erstaunlich! - an der Aussage per se nichts ändert. 

Komm, kriech wieder unter Deine Brücke, Du kleiner Troll oder lerne das Argumentieren. Es macht mir zwar Spaß, den rudimentären Charakter Deiner Beiträge bloßzustellen, aber Du machst es mir einfach zu leicht und dann fehlt einfach die Langzeitmotivation. Nimm' Dir ein Beispiel an WoW....^^

D.


----------



## Stormsong (27. März 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Darum schrieb ich ja auch: ..*gründen* wir eine Anarchie. Denn dann, es wurde schon mehrfach versucht, herrschen anarchische Verhältnisse, die meilenweit von der (sogar wirklich guten, doch utopischen) Staatsform Anarchie entfernt sind.
> Mach Dich schlau, es hilft fürs Leben.
> 
> 
> ...


Also mal ersnthaft... mit Lebensweisheit hat das rein garnichts zu tun, denn wenn die als wirklicher Maßstab herhalten sollte, müssen alle die hier mitschreiben und über diese Weisheit verfügen eingestehen, daß auch Gesetze, Regeln und signifikante Eingriffe in Persönlichkeitsrechte, nichts daran ändern, dass Menschen nun mal so sind wie sie sind.

Es wird auf absehbare Zeit weder Schutz vor Gewalt, noch globale soziale Gerechtigkeit, noch Schutz von suchtgefährdenden Medien/Substanzen geben.

Das alles hat einen ganz simplen Ursprung, wir, die Menscheit, sind/ist noch nicht soweit, ob man das gut findet oder nicht ist eine andere Sache und steht hier nicht zur Debatte; was allerdings zur Debatte steht ist Zensur, aus was für hehren Motiven auch immer. Wer das befürwortet, hat weder im Geschichtsuntericht aufgepaßt, noch hat er die nötige "Weisheit" um die Welt zu einem besseren Ort zu machen.

Klar mag man jetzt argumentieren, hey wenn du 18 bist kannst du doch machen was du willst, aber da firmen, wie in dieser speziellen Diskussion Blizzard auf den Markt reagieren und ihre Produkte anpassen, müssen auch die "mündigen" Bürger die evtl. Folgen mittragen.


----------



## Aragorn1994 (28. März 2009)

1:Also ich glaube erstmal, das der liebe Herr Pfeifer damit garnicht durchkommt. Man kann kein Spiel wegen seinem Suchtpotenzial auf 18 setzen. Es wurde schonmal im Fernsehen gesagt ,,Gewaltspiele machen nicht unbedingt Gewalttätig und Süchtig, solange man sich in einem Geordneten Familien und Freundeskreis befindet.´´

2: Was hat Herr Pfeifer für Argumente? Das das Spiel süchtig machen kann. Das Spiel wurde schon getestet und eingestuft. Herr Pfeifer kann nicht sagen ,,Das Spiel ist Brutal das muss ab 18 werden´´. Er kann sagen das man es nochmal neu testen soll. aber das da wegen der Gewalt ein ,,Keine Jugendfreigabe´´ rauskommt, bezweifle ich stark. Natürlich muss man das Suchtpotenzial beachten, aber siehe 1.

3: Was denkt Herr Pfeifer was er damit erreicht. Ich bin 15, und soll WOW aufhren weil die meinen solche spiele machen Gewalttätig? Ich höre auch auf mit einem meiner Hobbys weil andere in die Sucht abrutschen. Is klarxD

4: Was bringt ihm das. Dann schicke ich in meinem Fall meinen Schwager oder meine Mutter das Spiel holen wenn ein neues Addon rauskommt. Bekommen tut man es so oder so, egal was der Herr PFeifer sagt, und egal wie hoch man es setzt.

UNd zu guter letzt 5: Was denkt ihr würde Blizzard machen? Denkt ihr die schauen dabei einfach so zu. Wer kauft den noch ein Spiel das ab 18 ist und wo draufsteht ,,Dieses Spiel kann süchtig machen´´?. Ich glabe Blizzard wird schon versuchen gegenargumente zu bringen. Vorallem da sie immer noch viel Geld von den abo´s der Kinder und Jugendlichen bekommt.

Ich glaube alles in allem nicht, das der Pfeifer damit durchkommt. Sollte er, ich meine wenn interessiert es dann...seht euch mal CS an. Das ist auch ab 18 und soviele jugendliche Spielen das. WOW wird niemals ab 18 gesetzt und wen ja ändert sich nichts an der momentanen abozahl. Denn eines kann Blizzard nicht. Wenn der Account auf einen Elternteil angemeldet ist beweisen das du darauf spielst.

Naja schönen Tag noch.
Aragorn1994


----------



## Flawless_itachi (28. März 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Darum schrieb ich ja auch: ..*gründen* wir eine Anarchie. Denn dann, es wurde schon mehrfach versucht, herrschen anarchische Verhältnisse, die meilenweit von der (sogar wirklich guten, doch utopischen) Staatsform Anarchie entfernt sind.
> Mach Dich schlau, es hilft fürs Leben.
> 
> 
> ...



Was die Handhabe angeht magst du ja recht haben, ich allerdings stelle die Frage eher nach dem Sinn und was unser aller Lieblingsfeindbild Pfeiffer erzählt ergibt keinen Sinn(das was du sagst übrigens auch nicht).

und zu deiner Bestrafenden Kliente. Bestrafung ist grundsätzlich der Falsche weg denn Bestrafung führt nur zu Resignation und Antipatie.

und Angeblich Suchtgefährdende Spiele ab 18 zu proklamieren Hilft auch niemandem.
Das ist nichts anderes als Herumdoktern an Symptomen und nicht am Problem selbst.
Was wir haben ist ein Gesellschaftliches Problem das muss angegangen werden und nicht die Symptome.

Ach ja und wenn du mein Vater wärst hättest du mir als Mitzwanziger sowieso nichts zu sagen und Bürgerkriege wurden schon wegen Trivialeren dingen Angefangen.
Und der Herr Pfeiffer ist meiner Auffassung nach Behindert denn er zieht schlüsse ohne sich mit der Materie auch nur Annährend ausseinanderzusetzen und Jemand der Populistischen Schwachfug erzählt ist in meinen augen in der Aussführung seiner Arbeit Eingeschränkt AkA Behindert.

Und glaub mir mir fehlt es weder an Bildung noch an Intelligenz und schon gar nicht an, der bei dir nicht zu erkennenden, Weißheit.


----------



## Fragilia (28. März 2009)

Was mir auffällt, sind in erster Linie zwei Dinge:

1.) die sich schon über Jahre hinziehende Diskussion, ob WoW süchtig oder abhängig macht und vor allem, wie sich dieses äußeren soll. Diese Diskussion findet grade innerhalb der Community statt, d.h. das es hier tatsächlich ein großes Problembewußtsein innerhalb dieser zu geben scheint.

Die Annahme, das ein stabiles soziales Umfeld einen davor bewahrt in eine Sucht -welcher Art auch immer- zu geraten, ist schlichtweg falsch. Es mag sein, das jemand der darüber nicht verfügt, leichter gefährdet ist, aber genauso kann die Sucht dazu führen, das dieses soziale Umfeld veloren geht (eines der Charakteristika, die eine Sucht indizieren).

Im Allgemeinen wird mir die Suchtdiskussion zu sehr an äußeren Merkmalen festgemacht, wie etwa: "schaffe ich meine Arbeit?", "esse/schlafe ich regelmäßig und gut genug?", "vernachlässige ich meine Familie/Freunde?". Dies sind übrigens Punkte, die Blizzard selbst (!) in den Tips des Tages anspricht. Das erinnert mich an meine Flasche Reissdorf, auf der der Aufdruck "Bier bewusst geniessen" zu finden ist...

Für mich stellt sich bei einer Sucht aber vor allem auch die Frage, wie sehr dient sie dem -nenne ich jetzt mal so- "Abgleiten aus der Realität"? Wie sehr mache ich das Aufhören mit dem Spielen von WoW von Äußeren Faktoren/Zwängen abhängig: ich muss (!) aufhören, weil...ich zur Arbeit muss,...ich ins Bett muss,...ich mich mit meinen Freunden verabredet habe,...etc. Ich rede hierbei von den Fällen, in denen das auch funktioniert, das Sozialleben eben nicht leidet, man es aber dennoch als Zwang erlebt, man die Sucht also noch unter Kontrolle hat.

Und ja, auch andere Spiele (können) süchtig machen, ich erinnere mich an diverse Civilzation-Titel. Der Unterschied ist jedoch die soziale ingame Komponente, vielleicht ein anderes Beispiel, das es anschaulicher macht. Wenn ich jeden Abend zu Hause zwei Liter Bier trinke, habe ich eher das Gefühl, das das nicht richtig ist und der Wunsch nach sozialen Kontakten kommt eher auf, als wenn ich jeden Abend mit Kumpels zwei Liter Bier saufe, das kann ja nicht so schlimm sein, das machen wir ja alle und (andere) soziale Kontakte vermisst man auch nicht so leicht...

2.) Die Frage: was soll eine FSK 18 bringen? Was bringen Verbote generell? Erstmal wahrscheinlich gar nichts. Verbote und Erlaubnisse können längerfristig eine Änderung in der gesellschaftlichen (Nicht-) Akzeptanz bewirken, ebenso umgekehrt. (Rauchverbot, Züchtigungsrecht der Eltern, ehemals strafbare Homosexualität zwischen Männern).

Das Menschen sich über Verbote hinwegsetzen ist normal. Aber trotzdem bewirken sie etwas. Beispiel: ein Kollege verpetzt einem beim Chef. Gedanke: ich hätte Lust dem ein paar aufs Maul zu hauen! Wahrscheinlicher ist es jedoch, das man sich anders dafür rächt oder vielleicht auch gar nicht. Gäbe es das Verbot der Körperverletzung nicht, würde es wahrscheinlicher sehr viel häufiger Schläge setzen...

Zum Schluss noch eines: die häufiger werdende Aggressivität im Spiel und in den Foren muss nicht zwangsläufig mit Defiziten zu tun haben, die originär in der Sozialisierung zu suchen sind, sondern können auch Ausdruck einer Sucht sein...


----------



## Hulio (28. März 2009)

alsi ich finde es gut, wow sollte echt ab 18 sein.... die ganzen kleinen kinder die süchtig sind und ihr leben durch so ein spiel versauen ... das ist doch nicht vertrettbar!


----------



## Noxiel (28. März 2009)

Wenn ihr noch ein gesteigertes Interesse daran habt in diesem Thread weiterzudiskutieren, dann nehmt Euch im Ton euren Gesprächspartnern gegenüber zurück. Sonst ist der Thread zu, es werden einige User Forenfreizeit bekommen und ich kriege Mengenrabatt auf Verwarnungen.


----------



## Technocrat (28. März 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Klasse, dann gründen wir am besten sofort eine Anarchie, ja? Endlich mal legal Banken ausrauben und Deine Diddlmaus wollt ich auch schon lange haben...
> Wie dumm muß man eigentlich sein um so etwas von sich zu geben, Süße?




Das zeigt, das Du nicht nachdenkst. Denn Banküberfälle und Diebstähle gibt es noch immer. Und jetzt erklärst Du mir bitte, wie die bestehenden Verbote die bisher verhindert haben. Verbote erlauben es nur, begangene Taten zu bestrafen - mit verhindern ist es Essig.


----------



## Thevike (28. März 2009)

Also mal unter uns Wissenden.
WoW ist doch bereits ab 18?!
Für einen WoW-Account muss der Besitzer gemäß den AGBs in seinem Vaterland/Wohnort volljährig (18 Jahre hier zu Lande alt) sein. Ein Verstoß gegen die AGBs wäre ohnehin verboten, mit anderen Worten ist WoW ab 18!
Ob man es jetzt bereits ab 12 kaufen kann oder ab 16 oder ab 18 spielt doch keine Rolle. Man darf es ohnehin nur mit Zustimmung der Erziehungsberechtigten spielen und wenn diese zusagen, ist eine Altersfreigabe im offenen Handel unsinnig, da die Erziehungsberechtigten dann halt das Spiel kaufen.

Bevor man etwas verbieten möchte, sollte man sich evtl. erstmal informieren, ob das überhaupt erlaubt ist!


----------



## Grushdak (28. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ich. Man muß Gesetze nicht umgehen. Man beachtet sie einfach nicht. Dein Denkfehler (und das der meisten Politiker) ist, das man glaubt, Gesetze würden etwas verhindern. Wenn das so wäre, gäbe es keine Verbrechen.
> 
> *VERBOTE VERHINDERN GAR NICHTS!*



Sry aber selten so einen Mist gesehen.

Mit dieser Einstellung würe es Dich höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mal geben.
Gesetze haben schon sehr viel Positives bewirkt (wennauch nicht immer).
Auch wenn dadurch nicht alles verhindert werden kann - aber doch entscheidend eingedämmt ... fakt !

ps. 

Sry,
aber als Gamer hier politisch zu argumentieren
ist genauso,
als würde ich als Schweißer Holz schweißen wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




pss. 

Bin für WoW ab 18.
doch ...
Die Verantwortung obliegt alleine den Eltern bei Minderjährigen - nirgend woanders.

psss.

@ Axel1234 (unter mir)

Hast Du irgendwann mal den Titel des Topics gelesen?
Wenn ja, dann wüßtest Du, daß es um USK geht - nicht um FSK.


greetz


----------



## Axel1234 (28. März 2009)

Ihr wisst schon alle das die FSK nur eine Empfelung fuer die Eltern ist . Theoretisch kann sich keiner dran halten , wenn die Altern dem Sohn/der Tochter das Spiel kaufen . Den die FSK soll nur als Empfelung fungieren ,damit sich die Altern nicht fuer jedes Spiel was der Sohn/die Tochter kaufen will einen Trailer ,Scrennshots oder gar gleich das Spiel spielen muessen um zu wissen ob dieses Spiel geeignet ist .
MfG Axel1234


----------



## alene85 (28. März 2009)

Thevike schrieb:


> Also mal unter uns Wissenden.
> WoW ist doch bereits ab 18?!
> Für einen WoW-Account muss der Besitzer gemäß den AGBs in seinem Vaterland/Wohnort volljährig (18 Jahre hier zu Lande alt) sein. Ein Verstoß gegen die AGBs wäre ohnehin verboten, mit anderen Worten ist WoW ab 18!
> Ob man es jetzt bereits ab 12 kaufen kann oder ab 16 oder ab 18 spielt doch keine Rolle. Man darf es ohnehin nur mit Zustimmung der Erziehungsberechtigten spielen und wenn diese zusagen, ist eine Altersfreigabe im offenen Handel unsinnig, da die Erziehungsberechtigten dann halt das Spiel kaufen.
> ...





seit wan das ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es gibt auch *gamercards* (aufladbar) und das können auch minderjährige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thevike (28. März 2009)

alene85 schrieb:


> seit wan das ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die AGBs gibts seid WoW-Release. Das diese nicht kontrolliert werden bzw. nicht beachtet werden ändert nichts an ihrer Bedeutung! Ganz offiziell ist die VERWENDUNG von WoW ab 18 bzw. mit Zustimmung der Erziehungsberechtigten. Der KAUF ist doch ohnehin eher nebensächlich. Oder meint ihr wirklich das die CD-ROM in euren Händen einen unglaublichen Spaß-/Suchtfaktor bietet? ^^

Edit: Auszug aus den offiziellen AGBs:

_"Ich bestätige hiermit, die vorstehende Lizenzvereinbarung gelesen zu haben, sie zu verstehen und damit einverstanden zu sein, dass die Installation des Spielclients eine Bestätigung meines Einverständnisses darstellt, an die Bedingungen gebunden zu sein, die in der Lizenzvereinbarung enthalten sind. *Ich bestätige zudem, dass ich älter als achtzehn (18) Jahre bin oder das Volljährigkeitsalter erreicht habe, welches in dem Land gilt, in dem ich meinen Wohnsitz habe, oder dass ich jünger bin, aber die Zustimmung meines gesetzlichen Vertreters (Eltern oder Vormund) zum Abschluss dieser Vereinbarung eingeholt habe.*"_


----------



## Teradas (28. März 2009)

Aikio-imba-schurke schrieb:


> Dieser Pfeifer war bei uns an der Schule und wurde nur ausgelacht...hat mächtig viel Scheiße erzählt..


Lol wenn der auf meiner Schule wäre der von meiner alten Klasse(wurden nach der 6. neu zusammengesetzt)fertig gemacht werden.
Da waren 75% WoW Spieler in der Klasse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blutherz2001 (28. März 2009)

Wenn es die USK Einstufung wegen Inhalt gibt dann ist WoW klar ab 12 Jahre...

Wenn es die USK wegen Auswirkung gäbe...dann klar ab 18Jahre, kein Spiel auf der Welt hat soviel Suchtpotential wie WoW und das ist nun mal nichts für Jugendliche.

Aber noch ist die USK wegen Inhalt und nicht wegen Auswirkung.

Ist ja generell ein Problem bei psychischen Suchtpotentialen die nicht so einfach greifbar sidn wie Online- oder und Spiele Sucht usw.

Aber andere Psychoaktive Mittel die es gitb sind sogar generell verboten in Deutschland und fallen unters BTMG...

Vielleicht sollte man ja mal Computerspile bzw. WoW auf psychoaktive Mittel untersuchen...aber dann werden eher die Monitorhersteller als "Dealer" verhaftet oder?

....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 100% NOOOOB (28. März 2009)

den älteren politikern sind computerspiele doch eh unheimlich
und wenn es da noch um die wahl geht naja irgend nen stoff brauchen sie ja zum labern


----------



## Jayla (29. März 2009)

Stormsong schrieb:


> Es wird auf absehbare Zeit weder Schutz vor Gewalt, noch globale soziale Gerechtigkeit, noch Schutz von suchtgefährdenden Medien/Substanzen geben.




Zunächst: Wer definiert "Gewalt"?

Wenns nach Ursula von der Sperren und der dusseligen Schavan geht, werden wir demnächst alle ganz friedlich sein, weil grad mal Hello Kitty noch online ist. Wobei, wenn ich die Seite seh, reagier ICH z.B. doch nicht wenig aggressiv. *g*

Wenigstens hat die Zypries auf einem Gesetz bestanden, dass kann man dann vor dem Verfassungsgericht wieder kaputtmachen.

Man kann Gewalt nicht aus dem Leben aussperren - im Gegenteil, je mehr man es versucht, umso mehr staut sich auf. Man benötigt Ventile, um den Dampf abzulassen. Sperrt man die Ventile zu, kriegen wir die Probleme, die wir haben: Hooligans, Amokläufer... schlag micht ot.

Ich stelle mal eine gewagte Behauptung auf: Es gibt nur deswegen vereinzelte Fälle von Amokläufen, eben WEIL man mit den Ballerspielen ein wunderbares Ventil hat. Wer auf Pixel ballert braucht das in "echt" nicht mehr. 

Die die noch durchknallen, bei denen liegen andere Probleme vor.

Das ist erstmal der verkehrte Denkansatz von unseren Wählergeilen Politikern. Und die hab ich derzeit mal echt gefressen.

Das zweite:

Ich wiederhol mich nur ungern, aber wieso hinterfragt eigentlich keine Sau, was hinter den ganzen Pfeifferschen Drüsenfieber so steckt?

USK ist eine staatlich geförderte Stelle, die aber unabhängig ist. Da sitzen Leute, denen die Meinung von Politikern schnurzwurst ist. Die Einstufungen erfolgen nach gewissen Regeln und dass sowohl Pfeiffer als auch seine gekauften Politiker diese Regeln permanent ignorieren, zeugt von einer Verlogenheit, die einfach nur zum Himmel stinkt. Und die USK kriegt staatliche Fördermittel, damit sie ihre Arbeit machen kann.

Man kann sich über die Regeln der Einstufung unterhalten, aber bitte nicht über die USK als halbstaatliche Stelle. Oder NGO wie es so schön heißt. Die machen ihre Arbeit schon gut. Wenn man sich die Begründungen für die Einstufungen mal genauer ansieht, merkt man, dass die sich eigentlich mit dem Thema beschäftigen. Man mag den Gründen nicht folgen, aber die Bewerter kennen die Spiele normal, die sie bewerten. 

Was man von Pfeiffer, so ganz nebenbei, nicht gerade behaupten kann.

Postulieren wir mal, Pfeiffer kommt durch und die USK wird abgeschafft, weil sie ja doof ist.

Dann gibts keine Stelle mehr, die noch die bösen Spiele prüfen kann. 

Keine?

Huuuuuuuuuups. Doch. Eine gibts noch. Das komische "Institut" von Pfeiffer.

Der will doch wohl nicht durch seine ständige Stänkerei die USK abschaffen und dann als Alternative dastehen, die das dann "richtig" macht?

Sollte es am Ende mal wieder wirklich nur um Geld gehen und der strahlende Ritter in der Kinderretterrüstung nur ein geldgeiler Sack sein?

Nö, nie. Oder?


----------



## Jayla (29. März 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Sry aber selten so einen Mist gesehen.
> 
> Mit dieser Einstellung würe es Dich höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mal geben.
> Gesetze haben schon sehr viel Positives bewirkt (wennauch nicht immer).
> Auch wenn dadurch nicht alles verhindert werden kann - aber doch entscheidend eingedämmt ... fakt !



Dazu hab ich eine etwas andere Meinung. Gesetze sind ja schön und gut, aber man sollte sie schon hinterfragen. Und notfalls im Rahmen einer Normenkontrollklage dagegen vorgehen.

Stichwort Vorratsdatenspeicherung, Webseitensperrliste, "Killerspieldiskussion" wo ja inzwischen auch der erste Vorschlag kam, per Gesetz "gewaltverherrlichende" Spiele zu verbieten.  Und watt weiß ich nich noch alles.

Gesetze alleine bewirken übrigens nix positives. Sie müssen auch immer in einem Kontext stehen, der sie für die Leute, die sie befolgen müssen, auch plausibel machen. Und gerade in letzter Zeit vermisse ich genau das immer stärker.

Insofern ist das nicht unbedingt Mist, was da geschrieben wurde, allerdings ist es das andere extrem von dir. 

Mittelweg wäre schön: Gesetze achten, die es wert sind und die missachten, die es nicht wert sind. Das nennt sich dann aufgeklärter Bürger. Man muss dann aber auch bereit sein, evtl. mit den Konsequenzen zu leben.


----------



## Parat (29. März 2009)

So, vorweg: Ob man für "ab 18" ist oder nicht, das soll mal jeder selber beurteilen ... das darf man verschieden sehen. Unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Gewaltdarstellungen erhielt WOW "ab 12"-Siegel .. unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Suchtprävention kann man es sicherlich auch anders empfinden ... vielleicht auch unter dem Gewaltaspekt, wenn man einfach die Erfahrung zugrundelegt, dass nun wirklich viele Spieler nix anderes tun, als pausenlos zu schlachten. Geschichte etc, was das in einem guten Solo-RPG irgendwie noch einordnet etc, fällt beim stupiden Grinden schlicht weg.

Das kann man schlicht verschieden sehen.

Aber warum ist das eine Horrorvision? Persönliche Betroffenheit lass ich als Motiv mal gelten, aber ansonsten: Die Welt wäre keine wesentlich ärmere, wenn WOW ab 18 wäre. *schulterzuck*


----------



## kulunu (30. Juni 2009)

MEIN GOTT XD

das nervt mich langsam kaum wird das mit den Drogen bei den kidis schlimmer und die Eltern merken langsam das die Politiker da versagen
brauchen se was neues was se den Eltern vorwerfen können und leichter kontrollieren können XD is denen doch scheis egal ob verboten oder nicht die werden doch fürs reden bezahlt,und was anderes machen se doch eh nicht erst Drogen dann rauchen dann alkohol und jetzt unsere letzte Zuflucht vor der Dummheit der Erwachsenen .
ICH KANNS NICHT MEHR HÖHREN SIE BRINGEN DOCH DIE GEWALT IN UNSER LEBEN UND TARNEN DAS AUCH NOCH ALS KRIG FÜR DEN FRIEDEN ODER DEN KAMPF GEGEN TEROR UND KRIMINALITÄT ODER SEHE ICH DA WAS FALSCH???????????
sollen se sich doch mal um das wichtige kümmern,als würden die Killerspiele den großen 99% Faktor ausmachen der Attentäter erzeugt , OH WOW SCHAFT KILLER SPIELE AUF DER WELT AB UND WIR HABEN DEN WELTFRIEDEN KEINE AMOKLEUFER MEHR KEINE KRIGE MEHR!!!!!!!!!!!!! SCHEISE WARS IS DOCH DEREN GELDGIER DIE UNSEREN PLANETEN UND UNSERE RASSE ZU GRUNDE RICHTEN WIRD.

kann sein das nicht alle diese Meinung vertreten aber ich tus und wollte nicht zu ausfallend werden hoffe das habe ich auch geschafft

das mus jetzt einfach sein ^^


40% aller Amokläufer spielen Killerspiele,
100% essen Brot...Lasst uns Brot verbieten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (30. Juni 2009)

Nachträglich, nach so vielen Jahren ein Spiel wieder zu prüfen ist fast unmöglich. Was Christian Pfeiffer und Kohorten womöglich erreichen könnten ist für die Kommenden Addons die Addonsalterseinstufung zu erhöhen. WoW-Classic-Wrath wäre da wohl noch ab 12, und das nächste Addon wird dann erst ab 18 sein. Denke die Kiddies werden weiterhin drin bleiben, nur werden sie das nächste Addon erst mit 18 Jahren spielen dürfen. 

Aber eine generelle Alterseinstufung auf 18 Jahre hätte ich auch nicht, ist für Raids und einigen Gilden sogar recht gut.


----------



## Das E. (30. Juni 2009)

kulunu schrieb:


> ...




Gib dich nicht auf, lern lesen und schreiben.

Ganz ehrlich, wären derartige "Äusserungen" (in Form und Inhalt) repräsentativ für Computerspieler würd ich auch ein Verbot fordern...


----------



## Crystania (30. Juni 2009)

Ich denke wir sollten alle mal nen Tee trinken ^^ Bis da was passiert ist sind unsere 12jährigen 18 und in der Politik haben sich die Gesichter verändert.


----------



## nascalos (1. Juli 2009)

kulunu schrieb:


> MEIN GOTT XD
> 
> das nervt mich langsam kaum wird das mit den Drogen bei den kidis schlimmer und die Eltern merken langsam das die Politiker da versagen
> brauchen se was neues was se den Eltern vorwerfen können und leichter kontrollieren können XD is denen doch scheis egal ob verboten oder nicht die werden doch fürs reden bezahlt,und was anderes machen se doch eh nicht erst Drogen dann rauchen dann alkohol und jetzt unsere letzte Zuflucht vor der Dummheit der Erwachsenen .
> ...




Und genau wegen solcher aussagen und unreifen naja  hanseler bin ich klar : "FÜR DAS VERBOT" 
vor allem wegen der letzten 2 Sätze.. und deinen tollen vielen ??????????.

Das sag ich jetzt nicht weil ich volljährig bin... nein aber Jugendliche sollten dieses Spiel meiner meinung nach erst spielen wenn sie eine Berufsausbildung genossen haben.
Denn mir kann jetzt hier jeder sagen was er will die noten würden besser ohne wow sein... bzw die sozialen Kontakte wie freunde und Familie würden besser laufen. 
Es ist nämlich so dass eins bei Kiddys immer drunter leidet. Entweder sie spielen nachmittag machen dafür keine Hausaufgaben oder lernenn nicht oder treffen sich nun halt mal nicht mit kumpels. 
Oder auch Abends wenn mann normal nen Film anschaut und dabei lernt. 
Hab damals bei meiner ausbildung selbst 1 jahr pause genommen weil ich merkte wie meine Noten runter gingen als ich spielte. 

Klar nun wird jeder unter 18 mich Flamen und irgendein gegen Argument suchen um zu verdeutlichen das er bzw die anderen nicht davon betroffen sind und dass es doch gar nicht so sei...
Naja das oben beschriebene betrifft auch nicht 100% der jugendlichen sondern vll nur 80% doch das ist meiner meinung nach schon mehr als genug.


----------



## Thewizard76 (1. Juli 2009)

Tut mir Leid diese Debatte ist absolut Schwachsinnig.
Wenn jemand Amok läuft (so schlimm das auch ist) wird gleich geschaut ob derjenige einen Computer hat.
Wenn ja, was sind für Spiele drauf.
Wenn nein, noch nicht vorgekommen.

Zu ja: Sie schauen also was für Spiele drauf sind.
Ah Counterstrike und WOW, dann haben sie die Übeltäter.
Dann liesst man wieder in der Zeitung
Süchtiger WOW und CS Spieler läuft Amok in Schule und bringt ..... Menschen um.
Man muss endlich die altersstufe von WOW anheben.

Was ist mit den anderen wichtigeren Faktoren wie z.B.

Das Familien Umfeld. Kriegt er genügend liebe zu Hause?
Wie sieht es in der Schule aus hat er da Freunde oder wird er nur gemobt. Wie sehen seine Noten aus?
Hat er eine Freundin? Wie geht sie mit ihm um?
Wie sehen seine Zunkunftsperspektiven aus?
Was hat er an Filmen geschaut?

Genau da sehe ich das Problem der ganzen Geschichte.
Zukunftsperspektiven sind heute sehr schlecht.
Gemobbt wird heute an jeder Schule.
Die Familien haben kaum noch Zeit weil sie beide Arbeiten müssen.
Und die eventuelle Freundin verarscht einen vielleicht.

Sollen sie doch mal nach so etwas schauen anstatt immer schnell die Probleme auf WOW zu schieben.
Es könnte ja auch sein das er zu viel Rambo geschaut hat oder Terminator.
Früher wurden im Fernsehen noch nicht mal nackte Brüste gezeigt, heute sieht man reihenweise Nackte Frauen und in Nachmittags Talkshows sitzen reihen weise
Leute die sich probieren gegenseitig nieder zu machen für ein paar kröten.
Das nenne ich mal krank.

Ich könnte noch viel mehr schreiben aber das würde den Rahmen hier sprengen und das möchte ich dann doch nicht.


----------



## Thewizard76 (1. Juli 2009)

Parat schrieb:


> So, vorweg: Ob man für "ab 18" ist oder nicht, das soll mal jeder selber beurteilen ... das darf man verschieden sehen. Unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Gewaltdarstellungen erhielt WOW "ab 12"-Siegel .. unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Suchtprävention kann man es sicherlich auch anders empfinden ... vielleicht auch unter dem Gewaltaspekt, wenn man einfach die Erfahrung zugrundelegt, dass nun wirklich viele Spieler nix anderes tun, als pausenlos zu schlachten. Geschichte etc, was das in einem guten Solo-RPG irgendwie noch einordnet etc, fällt beim stupiden Grinden schlicht weg.
> 
> Das kann man schlicht verschieden sehen.
> 
> Aber warum ist das eine Horrorvision? Persönliche Betroffenheit lass ich als Motiv mal gelten, aber ansonsten: Die Welt wäre keine wesentlich ärmere, wenn WOW ab 18 wäre. *schulterzuck*


Hm der Suchtfaktor sagst du also. Was ist mit den Leuten die jeder aber auch wirklich jeden mittag und abend vor dem Fernseher hängen sind die auch Süchtig?
Ich für meinen teil spiele lieber WOW als total ohne Regung vor der Glotze zu hängen.

Das mit dem WOW ab 18 ist mir auch egal.
Erstens bin ich über 18 und 2. würden dann die Allgemein Chanels mal wieder entlastet werden.
Sollen sie das nächste Addon einfach ab 18 machen und gut.


----------



## Jayla (1. Juli 2009)

Thewizard76 schrieb:


> Was ist mit den anderen wichtigeren Faktoren wie z.B.
> 
> Das Familien Umfeld. Kriegt er genügend liebe zu Hause?
> Wie sieht es in der Schule aus hat er da Freunde oder wird er nur gemobt. Wie sehen seine Noten aus?
> ...



Das triffts auf den Punkt, warum es Amokläufer gibt.

KEINER wird wegen eines Spieles sein Leben wegwerfen. Da kann ein Herr Pfeiffer noch so sehr rumlügen, es wird nicht passieren. Die Kinder, die durchgedreht sind, hatten alle die von dir genannten Probleme. 

Ein Problem scheint auch zu sein, dass Littleton als die Tat von zwei Helden wahrgenommen wird und nicht als das, was es war: eiskalter Mord von zwei gebrochenen Typen, die mit ihrem Leben nichts besseres anzufangen wussten als es sich und vielen anderen zu nehmen.

Solange bei den Kids die Amokläufer eher heldenhaft gesehen werden, solange die Politik den Kindern keine Perspektive gibt, solange die Lehrer nicht entsprechend sensibilisiert und ausgebildet werden, solange man die Schulpsychologen von den Schulen abzieht statt reinbringt und solange man die Eltern nicht mehr in die Pflicht nimmt, solange wird es leider auch Amokläufe geben.

Nur, und darum wird diese Diskussion geführt: Die Politik kann alles das nicht. Keine wie auch immer geartete Vorgabe macht aus einem ausgebrannten Lehrer einen guten. Oder aus einer schlechten Schule eine, auf die die Kinder gerne gehen. Oder wird schlechte Eltern auf einmal dran erinnern, dass sie eine Verantwortung haben.

Da sind wir alle gefragt. Jeder einzelne. Doof nur für die Politik, dass sich daraus leider kein Werbeslogan machen läßt. Dafür brauchts einen Obama in Deutschland, der hat nämlich genau damit Wahlkampf gemacht und gewonnen.

Aber ein Steinmeier mit "Komm, wir schaffen das?" Oder ne Merkel?

MUAHAHAHA... nee, lass stecken. 

Achja, falls sich jemand für Kabarett interessiert (an die ganz jungen: Das ist Atze Schröder für Schlaue *g*): Volker Pispers mal im Youtube-Suchfeld eingeben, zuhören, Spaß haben und sich überlegen, wo wir eigentlich leben.


----------



## Anburak-G (1. Juli 2009)

Thewizard76 schrieb:


> Früher wurden im Fernsehen noch nicht mal nackte Brüste gezeigt, heute sieht man reihenweise Nackte Frauen und in Nachmittags Talkshows sitzen reihen weise
> Leute die sich probieren gegenseitig nieder zu machen für ein paar kröten.
> Das nenne ich mal krank.


Absolut richtig!


----------



## theyang (1. Juli 2009)

Thewizard76 schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid diese Debatte ist absolut Schwachsinnig.
> Wenn jemand Amok läuft (so schlimm das auch ist) wird gleich geschaut ob derjenige einen Computer hat.
> Wenn ja, was sind für Spiele drauf.
> Wenn nein, noch nicht vorgekommen.
> ...




da kann ich voll dir recht geben hab da ein beispiel " http://www.esl.eu/de/playervideos/?vid=393...ed1a68b96" schaut euch das video mal an is geil gemacht und kommt auf deine aussage hin ^^


----------



## Rabaz (1. Juli 2009)

das ist doch vollkommen wurscht wer da was fordert. Wie hoch ist denn wohl der Anteil von Minderjährigen die KEINEN Weg finden würden es trotzdem zu zocken ?   0,00000001% ?

Könnt ihr euch einen 17-jährigen vorstellen den die ALtersfreigabe irgendwie davon abhält GTA zu spielen ? Blödsinn.

Obwohl ich schon irgendwie so ganz leicht der Meinung bin dass zu viel (und darauf läufts ja meist hinaus) wow für Kinder & Jugendliche nicht besonders gut ist, aber nicht wegen irgendwelcher Gewalt im Spiel sondern eher wegen der enormen Zeit(verschwendung). Der Lebensabschnitt ist einfach zu schade und zu wichtig um ihn vorm PC zu verbringen, da bleibt viel auf der Strecke was in dem alter wichtiger sein sollte.


----------



## iRoniQ (1. Juli 2009)

Selbst wenn es so wäre das es mit 18 Freigegeben wird xD wieviel 14Jährige haben 1. das spiel schon 2. kommt man sowieso an die games und 3. wohne ich in Österreich da gibts keine USK xD 18+ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 heißt bei uns anderst und ist nicht streng also daher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trinex (1. Juli 2009)

TanaTusBRB schrieb:


> man muss die affenbabys nich fangen und auch nich mit elektroschocks bearbeiten.... nurn kleiner klaps aufm po mitn kleinen stock
> 
> 
> (irgendwoher kenn ich den satz "nur ein kleiner klaps aufm po" oO ...)




jupp, "Und dann kam Polly..."

egal btt: ich finde langsam reichts mal, gibts nichts wichtigeres auf der welt?


----------



## iRoniQ (1. Juli 2009)

Tut mir Leid diese Debatte ist absolut Schwachsinnig.
Wenn jemand Amok läuft (so schlimm das auch ist) wird gleich geschaut ob derjenige einen Computer hat.
Wenn ja, was sind für Spiele drauf.
Wenn nein, noch nicht vorgekommen.

Zu ja: Sie schauen also was für Spiele drauf sind.

*** Also meiner meinung nach sowieso nur sautrotteln die diese fälle ansprechen bzgl CS; WOW onlineGames...
Ich für mich spiel diese spiele als ausgleich wie ich gehört habe CDU/CSU vs. Spieler xD dachte ich mir nur uiii selber schuld die wahlen werden nicht für die Schwartzen in DE ausfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und siehe da .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Denn eins lasst euch gesagt sein DIES IST UNSERE GENERATION und SPIELE sind UNSER ZEITALTER ... früher waren halt alle im Kino/Kicken oder weis der teufel was ... Diese leute suchen jemand schuldigen weil sie es lieben mit dem finger auf wem zu zeigen aber in wirklichkein gehört ihnen der einmal gebrochen ... :-D Abgesehen davon ist mir ein zokker lieber als einer der älteren generation, der KINDER im Kellern hält also daher... keepitc00L 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
pewpeww


----------



## Magistinus (1. Juli 2009)

Subventionsjäger Pfeiffer wieder mal auf Dummenfang! Nun gut, es ist sein Job!

Jedoch denkt mal darüber nach, auch die meisten von Euch sind Wähler. Wer noch die Blockparteien: CDU, SPD, FDP und auch die Grünen wählt ist selber schuld. Geht wählen aber wählt nicht die genannten. Nicht wählen hilft auch nicht, geht wählen, aber wählt nicht die Spassbremsen der Nation, die potentiel nur dazu da sind sich die eigenen Taschen zu stopfen.


----------



## Trinex (1. Juli 2009)

Magistinus schrieb:


> Subventionsjäger Pfeiffer wieder mal auf Dummenfang! Nun gut, es ist sein Job!
> 
> Jedoch denkt mal darüber nach, auch die meisten von Euch sind Wähler. Wer noch die Blockparteien: CDU, SPD, FDP und auch die Grünen wählt ist selber schuld. Geht wählen aber wählt nicht die genannten. Nicht wählen hilft auch nicht, geht wählen, aber wählt nicht die Spassbremsen der Nation, die potentiel nur dazu da sind sich die eigenen Taschen zu stopfen.




moment, ist das wirklich... hab ich jetzt in der ganzen suppe mal zur abwechslung was vernünftiges gelesen?

respekt, und das mein ich ganz ohne ironie, ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu


----------



## C-A-Chef (1. Juli 2009)

naja ich hab mit 18 kein Problem damit ^^ sind weniger Kinder im Game hat was xD
nur wie manche schon geschrieben haben vermute ich auch das 16 die Grenze sein wird


----------



## Magistinus (1. Juli 2009)

C-A-Chef schrieb:


> naja ich hab mit 18 kein Problem damit ^^ sind weniger Kinder im Game hat was xD
> nur wie manche schon geschrieben haben vermute ich auch das 16 die Grenze sein wird



Glückwunsch zu 18!  Was Eltern ihren Kindern erlauben ist deren Sache und nicht Sache eines Subventionsjägers, der es sich auf Kosten von Steuerngeldern gut gehen lässt. Er schreibt damit Erwachsenen (den Eltern) vor wie sie ihre Kinder zu erziehen haben. Er kann meinetwegen Ratschläge erteilen, jedoch was er wahrscheinlich will ist eine Art Zensur (diese wahrscheinlich in seinem Institut verwaltet) und diese Heinis wollen damit manche Spiele und Internetseiten dann in der Zensurliste von der Zensurursula einfügen.

Gut, manche Computer Spiele sind Geschmacksache, jedoch auch schlechter Geschmack ist Geschmack.


----------



## Porthos (1. Juli 2009)

eine altersgrenze auf 18 wird es denk ich mal nicht geben .

aber 16 wäre schon angebracht , grade auch wenn ich das so verfolge was in ferienzeiten im spiel abgeht.

ausserdem finde ich das die kinder/spieler ab 12 lieber erstmal lernen sollten in der schule anstatt nur vorm pc zu sitzen.

ich selber habe auch eine tochter die 10 jahre ist und das wäre das letzte was ich ihr erlauben würde solche spiele wie wow zu spielen.

wenn sie alt genug ist 16-18 dann kann sie ja selber endscheiden was sie machen will aber solange ist es erstmal wichtiger sich auf später vorzubereiten .


----------



## Magistinus (1. Juli 2009)

Porthos schrieb:


> ...
> ausserdem finde ich das die kinder/spieler ab 12 lieber erstmal lernen sollten in der schule anstatt nur vorm pc zu sitzen.
> 
> ich selber habe auch eine tochter die 10 jahre ist und das wäre das letzte was ich ihr erlauben würde solche spiele wie wow zu spielen.
> ...



Siehste, das ist genau das was ich sage! Du als verantwortungsvolles Elternteil entscheidest das für dich und deine Kinder. Wieso braucht es dazu Mitesser aus der Politik und Beamte, die für dein Geld (Steuern) für dich denken?


----------



## Porthos (1. Juli 2009)

Magistinus schrieb:


> Siehste, das ist genau das was ich sage! Du als verantwortungsvolles Elternteil entscheidest das für dich und deine Kinder. Wieso braucht es dazu Mitesser aus der Politik und Beamte, die für dein Geld (Steuern) für dich denken?




ganz so sehe ich das nicht .

es gibt genug eltern die sich um sich und ihre kindern kümmern , aber ich kenne auch genug beispiele wo den eltern es am arsch vorbei geht was ihre kinder machen , die sich dafür nicht interessieren.

also sollte es schon irgendwo sein das sich andere darum ein kopf machen ( müssen ) wenn das elternhaus bei manchen versagt.

und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das sich die kinder ab 12 überhaupt bewusst sind was sie da machen , das sie die ganze tragweite ihres handelns noch garnicht abschätzen können.

aber grade diese kinder sind es die auch wenn schon nicht von ihren eltern geschützt werden von anderer seite geschützt werden müssen.


----------



## Trinex (1. Juli 2009)

Porthos schrieb:


> ganz so sehe ich das nicht .
> 
> es gibt genug eltern die sich um sich und ihre kindern kümmern , aber ich kenne auch genug beispiele wo den eltern es am arsch vorbei geht was ihre kinder machen , die sich dafür nicht interessieren.
> 
> ...




ich bin hier gespaltener meinung. auf der einen seite hast du natürlich recht. auf der anderen seite muss ich ganz klar sagen das es momentan einen beliebte masche der regierung bzw der auserkorenen psychologen ist auf das zu zielen was sie selbst nur unzureichend kennen. das ein kind wow spielt ist nur die spitze des eisberges, die wurzeln liegen woanders, ich glaube ein kind das ohne maß und ziel wow spielen kann sitzt auch nachts um 2 noch vor der glotze und schaut horrorfilme. und wer kümmert sich darum? richtig, keiner!


----------



## Potpotom (1. Juli 2009)

Balord schrieb:


> 9 Jähre bekommen immernoch von ihren Müttern Teile der GTA Serie geschenkt, USK hin oder her. Warum? Weil die Eltern selber wissen ob ihr Kind sowas spielen kann ohne zum potenziellen Amokläufer zu werden oder nicht!


Da muss ich dir leider widersprechen... viele Eltern sind heute restlos mit ihrem Kind überfordert und wissen leider nicht mehr, was gut und was schlecht für eben dieses ist. Mütter die ihrem 9-jährigen Kind solch ein Spiel kaufen wollen lediglich Ruhe haben, das hat absolut keinen erzieherischen Wert und ist nahezu verachtenswert!

Sry für OT... aber solchen Eltern sollte man eine Beratung nahe legen. 

WoW sollte man jedoch anders betrachten, da die Spielweise nicht auf Kriminalität (wie bspw. GTA) aufbaut... dennoch sollte einem der gesunde Menschenverstand schon sagen, dass ein bspw. 9-jähriges Kind nichts in Azroth verloren hat. Ab 18 ist übertrieben, aber ab 16 halte ich schon für sinnvoll, ob das nun allen gefällt sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## Xorras (1. Juli 2009)

USK 18 für WoW wäre Schwachsinn.

Außerdem sollte sich eh kein Kriminologe zu einem solchen Schritt herablassen, da ich sowieso davon ausgehe, dass solche an Hand von Präzedenzfällen über etwas, von dem sie keine Ahnung haben, aburteilen.

Es gibt bereits feste Restriktionen in der Bewertung von elektronischen Unterhaltungsmedien, also warum für ein einzelnes Produkt einen Sonderstatus..?

Natürlich kombiniert WoW Risiken, aber ich glaube kaum das WoW schädlicher ist, als Pedärasten bei Knuddels. Dagegen sollte vermehrt etwas unternommen werden, anstatt der Jugend immer mehr Freiheit durch schwachsinnige EU-Verordnungen zu stehlen. 

So far.


----------



## Fridl (1. Juli 2009)

vote für wow ab 50ig dann ist man die kinder los ^^


----------



## Norjena (1. Juli 2009)

Ihr solltet nicht nur an Wow denken, wenn sie ein Spiel erst ab 18+ freigeben wegen evtl Sucht/Amokgefahr, warum dann nicht mehere oder alle, oder ganz verbieten?

Was kommt nach den Spielen?

Rauchen verbieten? (ok wär ich dafür aber man sollte Toleranz zeigen)
Alkohohl? (siehe oben)

Und was kommt dann? Der Überwachungsstaat wie zb in China?

Das es so kommt war mir klar, zuerst bleibt alles relativ ruhig, kurz vor dem Wahlkampf taucht das Thema plötzlich wieder auf....

Meine persöhnliche Meinung, auch wenn sie hart ist. Durch Amokläufe (ja ich finde sie schlimm, sehr schlimm sogar) starben in den letzten 10 Jahren vl ein hunderttel der Leute die durch passiv/aktiv rauchen oder durch Alkohol gestorben sind.....

Wie siehts mit der Gewalt der Jugend aus? Wie viele verbringen den Rest ihres Lebens mit Verletzungen aus dem Schulhof? Was ist mit sexueller Gewalt die ja anscheinend auch steitig steigt? (und über die meist nichts bekannt wird da dort meist mit Drohung und Unterdrückung gearbeitet wird...)

Was passiert wenn jemand 3 Menschen vergewaltigt/misshandelt? Hm....vl 5Jahre davon 3 auf Bewährung bei guter Fürhung....was passiert wenn jemand ne DvD kopiert? Richtig 10Jahre keine Bewähurung und 50000 Euro Bußgeld (übertrieben gesagt). 
Wo liegt dort die Logik?

Diese Themen scheinen sich für den Wahlkampf schlichtweg nicht zu lohnen.....

Natürlich könnten wir alle die Linke wählen...aber das würde über kurz oder lang in Anarchie und im Bürgerkrieg enden weil der Staat pleite geht (was er wohl bald tut) und die ganzen Sozialsysteme zusammenbrechen....es muss ein Mittelweg gefunden werden, zwischen Freiheit der Bürger, der richtigen Kontrolle und den Belangen des Staates allgemein, zb die Bürokratie muss sinken, sie hält alles auf, einfache Polizeikontrollen oder die Steuerabgabe...alles verschluckt Unmengen an Zeit und Geld...ähnlich unser Bundestag, worin liegt der Sinn das ein Land mit 80 Millionen Einwohner bei weitem mehr abgeordnete hat als ein Land mit 350Millionen (USA zb)?

Auch würde ich nicht zulassen das ein Kandidat wiedergelwäht werden kann, so werden wichtige Dinge 4 Jahre vor sich hergeschoben und zum nächsten Wahlkampf wieder versprochen(warscheinlich aber nicht eingehalten)...über andere wird unnötig Wind gemacht um ja wiedergewählt zu werden....


----------



## Valleron (1. Juli 2009)

Solange eine Mutter mit Ihrem 14 jährigen Sohn in den Laden geht um ein Notebook zu kaufen, der Junior legt GTA IV auf Tisch und sagt: "Das muß auf dem Notebook laufen." wird sich nie was ändern. So geschehn bei mir im Laden kurz vor Weihnachten 2008.


----------



## DelSangre (1. Juli 2009)

Tja was soll man dazu sagen...
Einerseits kann ich den Mann verstehen, andererseits gebührt ihm was mit der Kasperklatsche.

WoW ab 18 ist schlichtweg lächerlich, aber eine Neuuntersuchung durch die USK beführworte ich dennoch.
Ich finde ALLE Spiele sollte regelmässig erneut geprüft werden, weil durch AddOns und/oder Patches der Inhalt stark verändert werden kann.

Was das spielen von Kindern angeht:

ich bin selber 1. Vater einer 13jährigen und 2. leidenschaftlicher Zocker. Das heisst, wenn sie ein Spiel haben will spiele ich es vorher durch un entscheide dann, ob es für sie "suitable" ist *kicher*


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (1. Juli 2009)

Ich Spiele WoW.. ich spiele CS.. ich bin im Schützenverein.. OMG.. ich und die bestimmt 150000 anderen Jugendlichen denen das ganz genauso geht sind ja ALLE Amokläufer. Scheiße daran habe ich ja noch garnicht gedacht.. ganz zu schweißen von den Millionen anderer, die das auch auf dem PC haben.  /Ironie off. 

Was soll der Mist? Immer wieder die gleiche Diskusion, alle Kinder die gewaltätige Sachen machen zocken am PC/PS/Wii etc? Na und? Die Tragen sicher auch alle Markenklamotten, haben ein Fahrrad, gegen ins Kino.. und und und. Sollen wir das jetzt auch alles verbieten? Nicht zu vergessen das wir sobald wir 18 und in Deutschland sind so oder so eigendlich laut unserem Gesetz lernen MÜSSEN wie man tötet. Bundeswehr lässt grüßen.. und auch wenns da eigendlich nicht ums töten geht, ihr bekommt eine Waffe und lernt damit geziehlt zu schießen.. notfalls auch auf Menschen (ich war da) 


Also diese ganze ewige Diskusion von wegen PC spiele usw ist absoluter Blödsin. Jeder Zocker oder hobbyspieler wird ja quasi dazu gezwungen solche Partein eben NICHT zu wählen. Weil wenn sie sogar wow ab 18 machen wollen: dann müssten sie ne ganze Menge anderer Sachen ja komplett verbieten.


----------



## Yukki (1. Juli 2009)

Duko schrieb:


> das beste an dem ganzen ist ja das die meisten politiker nichtmal wissen wie wow aussieht und glauben das ist so ne art ego shooter^^


Das hab ich mal gesehen in einer Diskussion bei Phönix glaub ich. Es wurde von WoW angefangen zu reden (es war nur einer dabei der es kannte), es wurde als Shooter und Gewaltspiel dargestellt. Derjenige der es kannte sagte so in etwa :"Es stimmt nicht. World of Warcraft ist kein Ego-Shooter, es ist ein Rollenspiel in einer MIttelalterlichen Fantasywelt...."(da es als Shooter beschrieben wurde). Evtl hat ja noch jemand diese Diskussion mal gesehen^^


----------



## Xorras (1. Juli 2009)

Ein Medium ist nicht schädlich für den Geist des Verwenders, solange er sich noch klar darüber ist, was er tut.

Wenn ein Kind GTA IV noch als Spiel deklarieren kann und nicht asümiert, dass LA, Frisko und San Diego eine Stadt mit dem Namen San Andreas sind, dann kann es bedenkenlos mit dem Medium umgehen. Es wirkt lediglich abstumpfend Gewalt gegenüber, aber es fördert sie nicht. Studien haben auch ergeben, dass Kinder und Jugendliche, die bereits mit Spielen in Kontakt gekommen sind, welche gewaltätigen Kontent haben, eine niedrigere Reizstufe aufzeigen. Das bedeutet: Wenn diese Kinder etwas sehen, von dem Gleichaltrige geschockt wären, können sie das Geschehniss besser verarbeiten.
Das Gewaltpotential eines Idividuums kann nur gesteigert werden, wenn es überhaupt vorhanden ist. Und dafür, dass es vorhanden ist, ist sowieso nur die Umwelt der betroffenen Person zu verantworten.

Naja, das artet gleich in bla-bla aus...^^

Ich würde meinen Kindern auch nicht Gears of War kaufen, aber da den Geschäften es eh egal ist, welches USK Symbol ein Produkt ziert, sinkt meine parentale Kontrolle sowieso, ich verliere die Übersicht über das, was meine Kinder tun. Das ist die Schuld der Wirtschaft. Wer die richtigen Entscheidungen in diesem Thema treffen will, sollte sich mit den gleichen Themen auseinandersetzen, mit denen sich auch seine Schützlinge beschäftigen.


----------



## Potpotom (1. Juli 2009)

Über welche Altersgrenze genau kann man streiten... aber den Sinn darin sollte jeder Mensch mit Verstand erkennen können.

@Norjena
Was du auftischst ist populistischer Mülll und hat rein garnichts mit einer Altersbeschrânkung für WoW und andere Computerspiele zu tun.


----------



## xx-elf (1. Juli 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Wo ging der auf die Schule? Viereinhalb Stunden Unterricht?



Unterrichtsstunden haben nur 45 min.

6 Schulstunden= 4 Std.

Außerdem zockt man ja auch am We, wo man keine schule hat


----------



## Captain Hero (1. Juli 2009)

Na juhu! Das ist doch endlich mal was.
Dann sind endlich die ganzen nervigen Kiddies weg vom Fenster wenn das mit fsk 18 durchgesetzt werden würde,
super Idee, und seien wir mal ehrlich, im Prinzip war das sowieso nötig, denn wie wir ja wissen muss man wenn man wow spielen will mit blizzard einen Vertrag abschließen, und bekanntlich muss man ja 18 Jahre alt sein um als geschäftstüchtig zu gelten bzw. berechtigt sein Verträge annehmen und abschließen zu dürfen!
Also alles nicht mehr wie richtig!


----------



## Norjena (1. Juli 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> @NorjenaWas du auftischst ist populistischer Mülll und hat rein garnichts mit einer Altersbeschrânkung für WoW und andere Computerspiele zu tun.



Ich habe weitergedacht, falls dein Horizont nicht über Azeroth hinausreicht kannst/willst du meinen Text nicht verstehen das is klar.
Steht übrigens sogar so im Text das es Fiktion ist....


----------



## Potpotom (1. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich habe weitergedacht, falls dein Horizont nicht über Azeroth hinausreicht kannst/willst du meinen Text nicht verstehen das is klar.
> Steht übrigens sogar so im Text das es Fiktion ist....


Das hat mit meinem Horizont wenig zu tun, eher damit, dass du Dinge vermischst die man klar trennen sollte! Aber naja... 

Und ja, ich bin des Lesens mächtig! Dein post allerdings, war keine Fiktion sondern deine Meinung!


----------



## Xorras (1. Juli 2009)

Eine Welt außerhalb von Azeroth???

Du redest von der Scherbenwelt, richtig..? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, ich finde es richtig was du sagst, Norjena. Die Strafverteilung in diesem Land ist wirklich ziemlich lächerlich.
Kastration für Triebtäter und 15 Jahre Haft fände ich auch besser, als 2 Jahre bei guter Führung.
Für Raubkopierer die gleiche Art der Bestrafung wie für normale Diebe (Wer eine CD herunterläd, bekommt die gleiche Strafe wie der, der sie im Laden stielt; wer allerdings 1000 CDs auf dem PC hat und ihre Herkunft nicht nachweisen kann, hat Pech, da sind ein paar Jährchen schon gerecht).


----------



## Makalvian (1. Juli 2009)

Bin ich ganz eindeutig dafür wenn man sollten dann direkt aber alle Computerspiele ab 18 Jahren sein ... Mit der Forderung der Abschaffung der Indizierung durch die Fsk/Usk , weil man dann ja niemanden der das 18te Lebensjahr abgeschlossen hat mehr schützen muss ...

- Als nächstes Einstufung von Alkohol in die harten Drogen, genauso Rauchen.... 

- Überprüfen ob Zusatzzahlungen oder wie sie sonst gern genannt werden Bonuszahlungen für Manager mit sofortiger Haft von 10 Jahren geandet werden ... 

- Eine Wiedereinführung des altbekannten Leistungsprinzip was bei ca 80 % der deutschen Bevölkerung nicht mehr zutrifft.... 

- Und Parteien die Werben mit "Weniger Steuern für Leistungsträger" direkt auch sofortiges Verbot weiterer Wahlbeteiligung 

- Volksabstimmungen wie sie in anderen Ländern gehandhabt werden 

- Die Vermögenssteuer wie sie durch Kohl und Spd fast abgeschafft wurde wieder einführen um die Schulden die Deutsche Staat macht einfacher tilgen zu können ohne eine anhebung der Allgeimen Mehrwertssteuer 

- Für den nächsten Gesetztesvorschlag bei dem die Nahrungsmittelsteuer von 7 % zur Erhöhung vorgeschlagen wird mit der sofortigen Lebenslänglichen Zwanghaft bestraft wird

- Volksverdummung nicht als mittel zum Zweck zur Kontrolle über die Massen genutzt wird


----------



## Haramann (1. Juli 2009)

mein lieblings beispiel is king kong auf nintendo... das spiel is so brutal wie cs aber ab 12
manchmal fragt man sich echt... es gibt 1000 vergleichbare spiele zu wow (von der gewalt) ab 12, aber wieder wird nur von wow gesprochen


----------



## king1608 (1. Juli 2009)

Also sollte ich meinen Kumpel irgendwann wieder Überreden können zu Spielen und sollte ich wieder Neu Anfangen, währe ich da definitiv für. Das würde schonmal den Nervenden Kiddie Anteil zumindest Verkleinern. ( Denn die die Spielen wollen werden dies IMMER können.
Aber Dagegen bin ich nicht obwohl 16 schon eher Akzeptabel währe aber naja. Soweit wirds nicht kommen. (also das ich wieder spiele)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xorras (1. Juli 2009)

Vermögenssteuer ist in meinen Augen nichts anderes als Diebstahl. Wer sich sein Geld erarbeitet, soll darauf Steuern zahlen, dass er so erfolgreich ist? Ich nehme einem Bettler auf der Straße ja auch kein Geld aus seinem Sammelbecher, nur weil ich der Auffassung bin, er könne Demjenigen, der gibt, auch etwas zurückgeben. Sinn?

Bei Alkohol und Rauchen müsste ich dir eigentlich zustimmen, da ich ähnlich darüber denke. Andererseits hängen da inzwischen schon zu viele Arbeitsplätze dran, und Bier ist zu stark mit der Kultur verwoben. Am besten man lässt bei deisem Thema alles beim Alten.

Volksabstimmungen fände ich sehr gut, genauso wie ich mir sicher bin, dass ein Manager mit 5 Mio. Jahresgehalt immernoch genug verdient. 75 Mio. im Jahr sind mit keiner ehrlichen Arbeit zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## Norjena (1. Juli 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Und ja, ich bin des Lesens mächtig! Dein post allerdings, war keine Fiktion sondern deine Meinung!



Da ich, genau wie ihr alle nicht in der Lange bin in die Zukunft zu sehen ist es logisch das es sich bei einem Text der sich auf die Zukunft bezieht und "was kommt danach?" beginnt um Fktion handeln muss.

Mit dem Thema hat es insofern etwas zu tun...es dreht sich darum was danach kommt, denn bei Wow ab 18 und alle sind glücklich wird es nicht bleiben. Das ich teilweiße übertirben habe, sollte klar sein, steht ja zb auch stellenweiße extra dabei.


----------



## Kiffat (1. Juli 2009)

omg wers glaubt....

ab 18 währe dann folgende sachen: Extreme gewalt verherrlichung (absprengende köpfe usw. bei wow isses nur bissl blut das niemandem auffällt, da die graphik so veraltet ist^^)

ausserdem müsste dann noch drogenkonsum und/oder Sexuelle Inhalte enthalten sein. und das gibts nun wirklich nicht in wow


----------



## ManaXxL (1. Juli 2009)

Kann sein das einige Quests schon brutal sind z.B Leute foltern aber es passiert in einem Spiel und früher haben das die Menschen in der Realität gemacht und bestimmt wird das auch jetzt in Kriegsgebieten gemacht..Ich spiele WoW und habe nie iwie dran gedacht jemanden umzubringen weil ich weis dass das Leben kein Spiel ist..Ich laufe ja auch nicht mit einer Axt durch die Straßen


----------



## xx-elf (1. Juli 2009)

Nochma zu den Sachen selber wow ab 18 weil:

1.) Es Gewaltverherlichend ist (hat er übersetzt so gesagt)
2.) Es ein hohes Suchtpotenzial hat 

Punkt 1 ist ganz klar Unsinn, aber Punkt 2 Stimme ich voll und ganz zu.
Das Problem ist nur das, nicht unter 18jährige abhängig sind, sondern auch Spieler die deutlich älter sind.

Aber unter 18jährige haben mehrer Nachteile, durch Überkonsum.

1.) Sie vernachlässigen die Schule und bekommen so schlechtere Noten, evt. einen schlechteren Abschluss oder sogar garkeinen.
2.) Sie vernachlässigen ihr soziales Umfeld (Freunde,Familile und Bekannte) und haben so keine Ansprechpartner, keine Hilfe bei Problemen.
3.) Sie ziehen sich zurück und (ist wissenschaftlich Nachgewiesen), werden weniger selbstbewusst, realitätsfremd (freuen sich z.B. mehr über ein wowepic als gute Noten) und verkümmern auch körperlich (werden deutlich dicker oder dünner, machen kein Sport mehr).

Deswegen finde ich Punkt 2 vollkommen in Ordnung, Aber ! das Problem wird komplett falsch angegangen.
Weil ein Verbot bzw. eine USK erhöhung  warscheinlich von den meisten Ignoriert und übergangen werden würde.

Und hier liegt der Knackpunkt, den das Alkoholverbote hat gezeigt, Verbote sind sinnlos, härtere Strafen sind sinnlos (deswegen ist Amerika ja auch so friedlich, weil die Todesstrafe alle abschreckt), also muss man eine Alternative Methode finden.

1.) Mehr Aufklärung für Eltern/Verwandte und auch für Freunde, damit sie Sucht erkennen und helfen können.
2.) Mehr Alternativen anbieten, seien es kostenlose Sportvereine, Lesegruppen, Schwimmvereine was auch immer.
3.) Und viele zocken so viel, weil sie vor Problemen flüchten, diese können sehr vielfältig sein und wenn sie beseitigt werden hilft das ungemein.

Es gibt viele Sachen in Deutschland worüber ich mich stundenlang erbrechen könnte und solange sowelche Probleme bestehen wird es auch Folgen haben, sei es in Form von Jugendlichen/Kindern/Erwachsenen, die in eine andere Realität flüchten oder Amokläufen.

Ich hoffe echt, das dass erkannt wird und es einen umschwenk in der Politik geben wird.

In dem Sinne
eine etwas gefrustete XX-Elfe


----------



## aufgeraucht (1. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ihr solltet nicht nur an Wow denken, wenn sie ein Spiel erst ab 18+ freigeben wegen evtl Sucht/Amokgefahr, warum dann nicht mehere oder alle, oder ganz verbieten?


Eventuell mag es sich in dem Fred hier mit der Zeit auf WoW reduziert haben, aber es geht keinesfalls darum, gezielt WoW zu verbieten. Das angestrebte Verbot gilt: _"für Spiele, bei denen ein wesentlicher Bestandteil der Spielhandlung die virtuelle Ausübung von wirklichkeitsnah dargestellten Tötungshandlungen oder anderen grausamen oder sonst unmenschlichen Gewalttätigkeiten gegen Menschen oder menschenähnliche Wesen ist"
_Mit deiner "Vision" bist du der Zeit nicht voraus, du bist nur schlecht inforniert.



> Was kommt nach den Spielen?
> 
> Alkohohl? (siehe oben)


Jain. Verschärfungen bei den sogenannten Alkopops gab es bereits. An die hochprozentigen Sachen dürfen Jugendliche laut Gesetzt sowieso nicht ran. Ich darf nicht besoffen zur Arbeit, nicht Autofahren, ja nicht mal Radfahren. Es gibt also zum Thema Alkohol einige (sinnvolle) Gesetze. Falls du an ein komplettes Verbor für Alkohol dachtest - lass mal wieder bissel Luft raus. Mücke/Elefant...



> Und was kommt dann? Der Überwachungsstaat wie zb in China?


Schauen wir mal. Buffed-Forum würde wohl an Qualität gewinnen /ironie off



> Das es so kommt war mir klar, zuerst bleibt alles relativ ruhig, kurz vor dem Wahlkampf taucht das Thema plötzlich wieder auf....


Das Thema kam bereits unmittelbar nach dem Amoklauf auf. Die Innenministerkonferenz, auf der das "Killerspiel-Verbot" beschlossen wurde, findet nur zweimal im Jahr statt, daher ist eine zeitliche Nähe zum Wahlkampf eher zufällig. Ob das Thema wirklich ganz oben angepint und für den Wahlkampf verhackstückt wird, wage ich zu bezweifeln.



> Was passiert wenn jemand 3 Menschen vergewaltigt/misshandelt? Hm....vl 5Jahre davon 3 auf Bewährung bei guter Fürhung....was passiert wenn jemand ne DvD kopiert? Richtig 10Jahre keine Bewähurung und 50000 Euro Bußgeld (übertrieben gesagt).
> Wo liegt dort die Logik?


Das Strafmaß scheint - soweit gebe ich dir Recht - insbesondere im Vergleich von Straftaten mit Vermögensschäden und Straftaten mit körperlichen Schäden sehr unausgewogen. Aber so dahingeklatschte Zahlen? Was die Bewährung betrifft... in aller Regel findet eine Strafaussetzung auf Bewährung erst nach 2/3 der abgesessenen Zeit ab. 



> Natürlich könnten wir alle die Linke wählen...aber das würde über kurz oder lang in Anarchie und im Bürgerkrieg enden weil der Staat pleite geht (was er wohl bald tut) und die ganzen Sozialsysteme zusammenbrechen....es muss ein Mittelweg gefunden werden, zwischen Freiheit der Bürger, der richtigen Kontrolle und den Belangen des Staates allgemein, zb die Bürokratie muss sinken, sie hält alles auf, einfache Polizeikontrollen oder die Steuerabgabe...alles verschluckt Unmengen an Zeit und Geld...ähnlich unser Bundestag, worin liegt der Sinn das ein Land mit 80 Millionen Einwohner bei weitem mehr abgeordnete hat als ein Land mit 350Millionen (USA zb)?


Endlich einer, der es verstanden hat! WoW wird verboten und wir enden in Chaos und Anarchie!! Wolltest du das sagen? Ansonsten hab ichs nicht verstanden.

@Potpotom
Korrekt, populistischer Müll.


----------



## Moez (1. Juli 2009)

Ich fänds klasse wenn WoW die Einstufung "ab 18" bekäme.

Dann könnte endlich die Darstellung von Gewalt und Sex implementiert werden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (1. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Da ich, genau wie ihr alle nicht in der Lange bin in die Zukunft zu sehen ist es logisch das es sich bei einem Text der sich auf die Zukunft bezieht und "was kommt danach?" beginnt um Fktion handeln muss.
> 
> Mit dem Thema hat es insofern etwas zu tun...es dreht sich darum was danach kommt, denn bei Wow ab 18 und alle sind glücklich wird es nicht bleiben. Das ich teilweiße übertirben habe, sollte klar sein, steht ja zb auch stellenweiße extra dabei.


Was redest du bitte? In deinem Ursprungspost schriebst du etwas von: Rauchen generell verbieten, Strafrechtliche Konsequenzen bei Vergewaltigungen und dem Raubkopieren, Wahlkampf etc. pp.

Das hat absolut nichts mit dem Thema hier zu tun, weder als Ausblick auf die eventuelle Zukunft nach einer Alterbeschrânkung noch als Ausgangspunkt dieser Diskussion - deswegen sagte ich, deine Aussagen sind populistischer Müll die das Thema um Meilen verpasst haben.

Der TE hat in seinem Eröffnungspost fiktive Aussagen und tatsächlich getätigte Aussagen dargestellt um damit eine vernünftige Diskussionsgrundlage zu schaffen... versuche doch darauf aufzubauen und zu diskutieren, anstatt zusammenhangslos weiter zu spinnen.

Sicherlich hast du Punkte vorgebracht, über die es lohnen würde zu diskutieren, nur eben nicht in diesem Zusammenhang und schon garnicht in dieser Ebene.

Aber gut, wahrscheinlich finden wir zwei heute keinen richtigen Nenner und ich belasse es nun dabei... dir noch viel Spass und geniesse den Nachmittag.


----------



## boonfish (1. Juli 2009)

Perfekt geschrieben. 10/10Punkten^^

Aber hat dieser Pfeifer denn nicht schon aufgegeben die Aterserhöhung von WoW durch Gewaltdarstellung zu erreichen. Denn dieser Vorwurf ist derartig lächerlich, dass auch Pfeifer einsehen musste, dass er damit nicht weiterkommt.
Inzwischen beruft er sich doch vorallem auf die suchtgefährdung des Spiels. 
Naja für mich ist dieser Mann ein Hetzer und verzweifelter Weltenverbesserer. Allerdings will er nur die kleine Welt verbessern die er sich in seinem Kopf zusammengewerkelt hat.
Eine Ingameszene von WoW hat er mit großer warscheinlichkeit niegesehen. Was er von WoW kennt sind Studien (seines eigenen Instituts) und Berichte seiner erzkonservativen Untergebenen, welche womöglich den Stock zu spüren bekommen, wenn sie nicht zu den Ergebnissen kommen, welche Pfeifer gerne hätte. 

zu dieser Meinung komme ich aufgrund eines Ausschnitts, dieses populären Videos. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUXYyRpszsY (WoW-Pfeife_Szene: 2.58-3.18)


----------



## Potpotom (1. Juli 2009)

boonfish schrieb:


> Aber hat dieser Pfeifer denn nicht schon aufgegeben die Aterserhöhung von WoW durch Gewaltdarstellung zu erreichen. Denn dieser Vorwurf ist derartig lächerlich, dass auch Pfeifer einsehen musste, dass er damit nicht weiterkommt.
> Inzwischen beruft er sich doch vorallem auf die suchtgefährdung des Spiels.


Sagen wir mal so, er hat seine Palette erweitert. *rofl

Glücklicherweise sehen nicht nur wir eine fast schon krankhafte Hetzkampagne seitens der KFN und des Herrn Pfeiffers sondern auch Menschen aus der politischen Ebene.

In den öffentlichen Medien kommt er ja auch nicht mehr so "gut" weg wie noch vor ein paar Jahren. 

Wenn er nur ein wenig defensiver vorgehen würde und sich mehr auf Fakten als Annahmen stützen würde, läge er garnicht mal so falsch in einigen Punkten. Ob ihm das im Nachhinein missfâllt, sich so sehr auf WoW berufen zu haben? Hrhrhr... wären seine "Studien" allgemeiner könnte man tatsâchlich zu jeder Aussage ein Spiel rauspicken auf welches sie zutrifft.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Februar 2010)

nach dem letzten Mord eines Lehrers an einer Schule hat sich herr pfeiffer wieder mal zu wort gemeldet




*Ursachen im realen Leben, nicht in Games*
Eine mögliche neue Diskussion über Computerspiele, in denen virtuelle Gegenspieler getötet werden, wäre für Pfeiffer Unsinn: "Noch nie ist ein Amoklauf dadurch entstanden, dass jemand Computerspiele gespielt hat", sagt er. Einen Zusammenhang sehe er zwar trotzdem, aber keinen zwingenden Auslöser für Gewaltexzesse. Wer virtuell Menschen töte, stumpfe jedoch unbestreitbar ab, "und dann hat man weniger Hemmungen". Um Menschen tatsächlich töten zu wollen, bedarf es laut Pfeiffer trotzdem mehr als nur starker Hemmungslosigkeit: "Niederlagen, Enttäuschungen, Hassgefühle." Die virtuelle Existenz der Täter spiele zwar eine Rolle, Ursachen für Bluttaten seien aber immer im realen Leben zu suchen.

Für den Leiter der Beratungsstelle Gewaltprävention in Hamburg, Christian Böhm, können Ursachen auch Kränkungen und erfahrene Ungerechtigkeiten sein. Der Psychologe sagt, auch PC-Spiele und die Verfügbarkeit von Waffen seien potenzielle Faktoren, aber keine zwingenden Merkmale für Gewalt von Jugendlichen: "Eine Rasterfahndung nach Amokläufern ist nicht möglich."

den ganzen text gibts hier
http://www.n24.de/news/newsitem_5859956.html


----------



## SeelenGeist (19. Februar 2010)

heavy-metal schrieb:


> ab 18 niemals....vllt 16, aber dann werden es trotzdem nicht weniger spielen weil dann einfache alle das spiel über die bankdaten ihrer eltern laufen lassen werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tun die meisten kleinen Kinder sowieso, weil sie ja noch keins haben. Außerdem spielen doch fast alle Jugendliche Spiele ab 18, ich sag ja nur Ego-Shooter! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Verbot würde nur geringfügig etwas ändern..


----------



## Resch (19. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nach dem letzten Mord eines Lehrers an einer Schule hat sich herr pfeiffer wieder mal zu wort gemeldet



Noch ein paar jährchen und er schnallts vielleicht komplett, dass Games nur sehr geringen Einfluß auf solche Taten haben.




SeelenGeist schrieb:


> Tun die meisten kleinen Kinder sowieso, weil sie ja noch keins haben. Außerdem spielen doch fast alle Jugendliche Spiele ab 18, ich sag ja nur Ego-Shooter!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lesen FTW


----------



## Ochjoh (19. Februar 2010)

wow wird nicht raufgesetzt werden in der altersfreigabe, der erkenntnisgewinn der ermittlungsbehörden ist viel zu groß, keine sorge^^


----------



## Juupy (19. Februar 2010)

Ist doch immer so in Deutschland: Wenn etwas scheiße läuft, dann muß man was dagegen tun, aber wieso etwas scheiße läuft ist ziemlich egal! :-/
"Wir müssten die Kinder vor Alkoholismus schützen, also verbieten wir Flat-Rate-Partys!" doch wieso sich 13 Jährige mit Vodka zuknallen ist egal!!! Und wenn dann jemand seinen Senf dazu gibt und irgendwelche blödsinnigen Ideen von sich gibt, dann sind das meist Politiker, die sich über 5 Ecken oberflächlich zu einem Thema informiert haben! Weiter so !!!!!


----------



## Resch (19. Februar 2010)

Oh man lest doch alle mal....das Thema ist schon ausgeleiert und oft genug besprochen wurden. Es ging dem Thread"-fortsetzer" um den neuen Text den der Herr zum Thema gegeben hat.


----------

